# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Diciembre 2011 II +



## atman (22 Dic 2011)

Ya que nadie del  hilo inicial se anima... mejor nos adelantamos un pelín, que luego la cosa se mueve y le metemos 200 mensajes del tirón... y no dejamos que Calopez se coma las uvas en paz...


Aprovecho para desearles una* Feliz Navidad *y unas abundantes plusvalias en el próximo 2012, 


porque no se engañen, lo que queda de año va a estar jodío... :´XX:


----------



## AssGaper (22 Dic 2011)

Pues me situado a cortos en el SP en 1238,75 hmmm.... le metido stop en 1250, lo ajusto mas?


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Dic 2011)

pillo sitio y tal..............


----------



## Defcon (22 Dic 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pues me situado a cortos en el SP en 1238,75 hmmm.... le metido stop en 1250, lo ajusto mas?



Yo lo dejaría ahí no vaya a ser que por la noche salga algo raro (cosa muy rara) o por la mañana salga el perroflauta de turno por lo demas no creo que haya problemas.


----------



## Docma (22 Dic 2011)

El enfermo sigue constatemente lineal....... -------- 8:

A ver que tal despues de la investidura. :cook:


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2011)

como van esos futuros?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Dic 2011)

lo dejo marcado para pasarme mañana, tal y cual...


----------



## Yo2k1 (22 Dic 2011)

Feliz Navidad y me siento a la mesa a seguir aprendiendo


----------



## holgazan (22 Dic 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Feliz Navidad y me siento a la mesa a seguir aprendiendo



En este hilo lo único que vas a aprender es a reirte cuando pierdas pesetillas. )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Venga vamos, que hoy.....
*get a good feeling!*
[YOUTUBE]3OnnDqH6Wj8[/YOUTUBE]​
y si no se gana hoy, se ganará mañana.

P.S. Reconsideré el SL, no me gustó la sesión de ayer y bajé el SL de carrefour. Creo que es buena entrada y la volatilidad no me la va a fastidiar. Atento a que no pierda el fibo el 61.8 de la subida o

Luego colgaré algunas gráfiquitas para actualizar la situación.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Dic 2011)

Feliz navidad también a ustedes.

Soy el único que piensa que este año le va a tocar la lotería otra vez al señor ghkghk?

Alguien osa una proyección para hoy? Esta la cosa complicada...


----------



## aksarben (22 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Feliz navidad también a ustedes.
> 
> Soy el único que piensa que este año le va a tocar la lotería otra vez al señor ghkghk?
> 
> Alguien osa una proyección para hoy? Esta la cosa complicada...



Adelanto pedrea para Silenciosa, Pecata y GT aproximaciones para ghkghk y tonuel y el Gordo para Pollastre y Janus.

Al resto nos tocará salud :ouch:


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Dic 2011)

Buenos días.

Haya o no plusvalías....

Os deseo a todos una felicísima navidad¡


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2011)

IBEX:

Canal Principal:8.466-8.362

Tenemos que tener cuidado en la base del canal,el gráfico de ayer nos deja un soporte a corto muy fuerte, que si fuera roto nos abre la puerta a bajar mucho en las próximas fechas

En primer término 8.322-8.224

Escape arriba 8.566-8.630


DAX:

Canal Principal de cotización.5.848-5.792

Ruptura Abajo: 770-696

Escapada alcista: 5.884-5.982

Los indicadores que manejo empiezan a decir que tenemos próximo un cambio de tendencia a corto, esto puede significar salir del lateral que manejamos hace meses.
Suerte en la bolsa y en la lotería.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Dic 2011)

Sr Fran no me deje sin su opinión del €/$...

Según mi modelo de trading (XD) tengo un techo majo en 1,308x y el suelo de ese canal sería 1,302x.

Si bajasemos de ahí nos iríamos (esto ya es elucubración pura...) a 1,299x.

Que nadie tome en serio mis niveles porque si entro en mercado este se girará e irá a probar los 1,4x... Soy el sentimiento contrario personificado (a parte de no saber colocar stop loss...siempre me los saltan antes de dar la vuelta XD)


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2011)

Lo dicho ayer...esperando la ruptura del 1.3020, en ese momento perdemos el 1.30.

P.D. No se porque me da mala espina el día de hoy. Los indicadores también me marcan mucha volatilidad. Veamos la apertura, si tenemos que afrontarla a portagayola.:cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

hay prisas con prisas (perdón sr caos  )

Compra Venta 

Nº Órdenes Títulos Precio Precio Títulos Nº Órdenes 
4 *1.208.503* 0,840 0,840 1.210.729 1


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Dic 2011)

Lo dicho, soy un fiera, entro corto y rompen mi techo xd


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Lo dicho, soy un fiera, entro corto y rompen mi techo xd



mientran no sea otra cosa :XX:

Por suerte, esta semana todo han sido buenas noticias familiares, laborales, hace un día estupendo en granada, que sea lo que los leoncios quieran pero hoy...


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *mientran no sea otra cosa* :XX:
> 
> ...



Más no porque entro con dinero que no necesito, con lo cual, duele, pero menos.

Y hoy si he puesto un stop holgado(de cojones) para que no me pase lo que me paso anoche que podía amanecer con +100€ en la cuenta y he amanecido con -13€ por un stop demasiado ajustado(y eso que tenía clara la tendencia...)


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2011)

Navidad, navidad, rally navidaaad...


----------



## pyn (22 Dic 2011)

Felices fiestas a tod@s. Espero que cierren el año bien, les dejo una interesante lectura conspiranoica:

Evidence of market manipulation in the financial crisis:

http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1112/1112.3095v1.pdf


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> DAX:
> 
> Canal Principal de cotización.5.848-5.792
> 
> ...




El dax se ha parado en seco en el techo de canal superior, el IBEX más débil incapaz de alcanzar objetivos.

El Eur/Dol a su bola, lo dicho, parece que va a haber día de locos.

De momento objetivos bajistas en índices y euro...al ataqueeeeeee


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Dic 2011)

Yo también quiero desearos Feliz Navidad, y ojalá le toque el premio gordo a alguien de este hilo. Yo, como no llevo ni un euro de lotería de Navidad este año, me conformo con que las SAN suban a 10 Euros ooo


----------



## Claca (22 Dic 2011)

Buenos días, 

Si va a haber rally, tal vez la banca mediana sea muy buena opción. Bankinter y el Popu deberían funcionar especialmente bien, el primero confirmando ya una buena dósis de peponismo.

Edito: Serían de los mejores valores para ver superados los 8.600 del IBEX, pero para eso, hay que superar los 8.600 (y debería hacerse).


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Dic 2011)

Bueno, mis siguientes paradas son 1,312x y si supera con fuerza eso aguantar hasta 1,318x

Espero no ver eso...


----------



## Claca (22 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> SAB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este ya ha cumplido como un campeón. En los 3,28 está la resistencia, pero en la línea con lo comentado antes, es probable que si el IBEX quiere seguir subiendo la rompa y se puedan ver precios cercanos a los 3,54.


----------



## faraico (22 Dic 2011)

Esta mañana me toca buscar broker...he leido por aquí que bankinter tiene buenos precios, aunque me cobren mantenimiento de cuenta de 30 euros al año...pero compensa a la hora de operar en bolsa...en el banco que estoy ahora se me han acabado condiciones especiales y el otro día vendí san a 5,785 y en cuenta me metieron líquido como si hubiera vendido a 5,75.

Mucha diferencia veo yo. Así no hay quien opere...ienso:


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Esta mañana me toca buscar broker...he leido por aquí que bankinter tiene buenos precios, aunque me cobren mantenimiento de cuenta de 30 euros al año...pero compensa a la hora de operar en bolsa...en el banco que estoy ahora se me han acabado condiciones especiales y el otro día vendí san a 5,785 y en cuenta me metieron líquido como si hubiera vendido a 5,75.
> 
> Mucha diferencia veo yo. Así no hay quien opere...ienso:



Negocia con el director de BKT la tarifa plana....


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Esta mañana me toca buscar broker...he leido por aquí que bankinter tiene buenos precios, aunque me cobren mantenimiento de cuenta de 30 euros al año...pero compensa a la hora de operar en bolsa...en el banco que estoy ahora se me han acabado condiciones especiales y el otro día vendí san a 5,785 y en cuenta me metieron líquido como si hubiera vendido a 5,75.
> 
> Mucha diferencia veo yo. Así no hay quien opere...ienso:



¿Y no sería mejor un broker no bancario? Tipo renta4. También me han hablado bien de interdin.


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El dax se ha parado en seco en el techo de canal superior, el IBEX más débil incapaz de alcanzar objetivos.
> 
> El Eur/Dol a su bola, lo dicho, parece que va a haber día de locos.
> 
> De momento objetivos bajistas en índices y euro...al ataqueeeeeee



Tramo hasta base de canal recorrido +36. Confirmamos con nuevo toque y decidimos continuidad de la operación al suelo del canal principal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> )
> *ALLIANZ*



objetivo cumplido, ahora....







Objetivo bajista cumplido. Parece haber hecho un suelo durante unos días y vuelve a atacar la bajista. Si la supera, puede irse al techo del canal.

Suerte!


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2011)

Salta Stop, señores les dejo, hasta la tarde.

Alguno de Huesca?


----------



## faraico (22 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Y no sería mejor un broker no bancario? Tipo renta4. También me han hablado bien de interdin.



Esta tarde voy a abrir cuenta con ellos, además que un amiguete trabaja ahíienso:

gracias


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Esta tarde voy a abrir cuenta con ellos, además que un amiguete trabaja ahíienso:
> 
> gracias



.
YO trabajo con interdin, he hecho varios cientos de operaciones con ellos y nunca he tenido ningún problema relevante.

Es sencillo, pero creo que funciona razonablemente bien.

Además me he acostumbrado a la app para el loliphone y, entre los stops y las alertas, puedes ir haciendo un buen seguimiento mientras atiendes otras cosas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Dic 2011)

increible! todos pendientes de la loteria y el hilo abandonado por media hora.
yo juego un decimo, a ver si hay suerte.

disfruten de las fiestas y no abusen.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Dic 2011)

No se crea, yo estoy expectante con mi posición gorda en el eur usd y paso ampliamente de la lotería.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Estoy yo también pensando cambiarme de broker.

¿Alguno ha usado clicktarde?

Además regalan un libro 

¿Alguna sugerencia de libro por si me cambiase a el?

ClickTrade: Te regalamos un libro de trading


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy yo también pensando cambiarme de broker.
> 
> ¿Alguno ha usado clicktarde?
> 
> ...



Ayer estuve hablando con un comercial.

El mínimo de la himbersion es 2.000€ y las comisiones son (aparentemente) bajas.

A ver si hoy saco tiempo y me leo detalladamente las condiciones del servicio.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Dic 2011)

el segundo tocó en Manises, alguien??


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy yo también pensando cambiarme de broker.
> 
> ¿Alguno ha usado *clicktarde*?
> 
> ...



Supongo que ese broker sufrirá de un slippage atroz......
·
·
·
·
·
·
·
·
...lo siento, no pude resistir el chiste fácil :XX: :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (22 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Adelanto pedrea para Silenciosa, Pecata y GT aproximaciones para ghkghk y tonuel y el Gordo para Pollastre y Janus.
> 
> Al resto nos tocará salud :ouch:



Solo jugaba dos decimos, y uno de ellos acabado el 68 porque el 8 es mi numero favorito 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (22 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Solo jugaba dos decimos, y uno de ellos acabado el 68 porque el 8 es mi numero favorito
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yo llevo 10 del 0 al 9 en terminacion,asi siempre me toca si no un pito una pelota


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Dic 2011)

Yo sólo llevo participaciones.

Poca cosa y creo que no me ha tocado nada.

Pero me encanta este día¡¡ Me recuerda a cuando era pequeña.

Y si le toca repartidito a gente que esté pasándolo mal: Fenómeno.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Dic 2011)

La telf estan bien,a 13,11
es posible que el año que viene no cotizen ya a 13

PD

Se iran a 12 o 10


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La telf estan bien,a 13,11
> es posible que el año que viene no cotizen ya a 13
> 
> PD
> ...



Mire que le gusta fastidiarme 

Ya he "asumido" que perderé pasta...esperaré un poquito y realizaré pérdidas dentro de este año por el tema fiscal.

Pero: ES NAVIDAD.

Y como dijo Tiny Tim: Que Dios nos bendiga a todos


----------



## vayafuturo (22 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ayer estuve hablando con un comercial.
> 
> El mínimo de la himbersion es 2.000€ y las comisiones son (aparentemente) bajas.
> 
> A ver si hoy saco tiempo y me leo detalladamente las condiciones del servicio.



Yo lo tengo. 

Esta bien para valores patrios. Tambien para comprar acciones de otros mercados. En ese sentido las comisiones son competitivas. Ademas de esto, el contrato de agencia es muy claro, totalmente adaptado a la normativa española y todo esta cubierto por el fogain.

Lo malo. Los spreads sobre CFD y Forex, bastante mas caros que la media. Los graficos, para mi, totalmente inoperables.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mire que le gusta fastidiarme
> 
> Ya he "asumido" que perderé pasta...esperaré un poquito y realizaré pérdidas dentro de este año por el tema fiscal.
> 
> ...



No lo digo yo
lo dicen estos
Bonus BNP Paribas


----------



## plusvis (22 Dic 2011)

Yo también tengo clicktrade desde hace un par de semanas. Que conste que mi opinión seguramente sea la menos válida de todas porque de experiencia nula, pero la plataforma web me parece bastante cutre y limitada, y da la casualidad que es la que tengo que utilizar des del trabajo. En cuanto a la plataforma instalable, mucho mejor, aunque un poco lenta y los gráficos tampoco es que sean de mi agrado, así que sigo usando el Prorealtime.

El libro si lo pides lo tienes en casa en una semana. Ayer me llegó el mío. Eso sí, has de ser tú el que lo pidas porque ellos no te lo dicen.
La atención tanto telefónica como por correo de momento es perfecta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta muy mal reirse de la dislexia digital de un conforero....

MAL ZEUS; MUY MAL!


:XX:

PD: cuando lo he liedo he soltado en voz alta "veeeeenga hombre!!!"


:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Dic 2011)

Mulder como va el volumen y el saldo


----------



## tarrito (22 Dic 2011)

Feliz Navidad !!! cienes y cienes de veces :X


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder como va el volumen y el saldo









y


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder como va el volumen y el saldo



En este momento el saldo es negativo, no mucho, pero parece que lo están tirando abajo poco a poco a lo largo del día.

Como los USA no nos empujen al alza lo veo mal para hoy, aunque no veo guano de momento.


----------



## Defcon (22 Dic 2011)

O los rumores de la bajada a Francia se van a empezar a hacer realidad o van a querer pillar gacelillas cuando a las 4 hable el del BCE


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el segundo tocó en Manises, alguien??



No andamos lejos pero no, parece que es más fácil ganar dinero en la bolsa que en la lotería de Navidad.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Dic 2011)

Por cierto:
*¡¡FELIZ NAVIDAD!!* A TODOS LOS HOMBRES Y A TODAS LAS MUJERES DE BIEN QUE HABITAN ESTE FORO.


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto:
> *¡¡FELIZ NAVIDAD!!* A TODOS LOS HOMBRES Y A TODAS LAS MUJERES DE BIEN QUE HABITAN ESTE FORO.



Hoyga, que aquí todos somos unos malvadoh ejpeculadoreh, somos hombres y mujeres del mal...













::


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Dic 2011)

vuela vuela magneto - YouTube

eso para las bolsas

para todos los demas.......... FELICES FIESTAS


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> En este momento el saldo es negativo, no mucho, pero parece que lo están tirando abajo poco a poco a lo largo del día.
> 
> Como los USA no nos empujen al alza lo veo mal para hoy, aunque no veo guano de momento.



gracias

se me olvidaba

*FELIZ NAVIDAD para todos los foreros *


----------



## Cantor (22 Dic 2011)

No sere yo menos, FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS!!!!!
Ale, sean buenos con los leoncios y no los desplumen mucho


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes:

Tendremos guano al cierre?

El Euro sigue tonteando y no termina de romper abajo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Dic 2011)

Feliz Navidad y tranquilos que lo importante es tener salud ) 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy yo también pensando cambiarme de broker.
> 
> ¿Alguno ha usado clicktarde?
> 
> Además regalan un libro





Adriangtir dijo:


> Ayer estuve hablando con un comercial.
> 
> El mínimo de la himbersion es 2.000€ y las comisiones son (aparentemente) bajas.
> 
> A ver si hoy saco tiempo y me leo detalladamente las condiciones del servicio.



Uso clicktrade, y no tenía ni p.i. de lo del libro cuando me apunté, pero bueno, está bien tener la lista ahora que tengo el Kindle :fiufiu:

Si tienen dudas puedo intentar responderlas, por ahora no me quejo (mucho) de este broker, aunque un par de veces he tenido pegas con los gráficos (tardaban mucho en cargar al cambiar de intervalo temporal) tampoco es estrictamente achacable al broker, si no a la plataforma, que también usan otros brokers (es la de saxobank, dicen)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Janus el carbonero :Aplauso:
Aunque ayer le dió un par de sustos, ¿no?
9$ superados, buena pinta.
¿Llegará a 9.3 hoy?


Ay que LOL! Que ha pasao con las Prisas!


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus el carbonero :Aplauso:
> Aunque ayer le dió un par de sustos, ¿no?
> 9$ superados, buena pinta.
> ¿Llegará a 9.3 hoy?
> ...



Llego del trabajo y dispuesto a pasar la tarde con todos ustedes. Por orden:

*Felices fiestas a todos. Los mejores deseos, salud y éxitos para todos*. Acabamos un año en el que parecía que todo se iba a la mierda, y al final estamos en todo lo alto, bien es cierto que por debajo sigue habiendo mierda.:XX:

Las Patriot, como un cohete y con un volumen que es importante.
Las Prisa, de puta madre by the momment. Lo mejor es que las posiciones de dinero por debajo son muy tochas y eso puede dar consistencia a la subida y a recoger el papel que pudiera salir. Queda mucha tela por cortar.
No se olviden de las Antena 3TV, ayer fué muy relevante su fortaleza y hoy que incluso no existan tomas de beneficio.

El DAX una maravilla para tradear, lleva unos días muy tendencial .... sinónimo de muy positivos para scalping siempre y cuando no se pretenda acertar los cambios de subtendencia (cresting).

Menudo año,hasta Votin parece que está ganando dinero. Esto ya no es lo que era :: pero me alegro un montón por él y todos ustedes en consecuencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Si es lo que decía antes







De momento se me arreglan las carrefules y las prisas, a su rollito, sin prisas.

Y ale, ya que el espiritu navideño _is on the air_.

*FELIZ NAVIDAD!*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

[YOUTUBE]L8V0Kai98wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Venga, a reventar los 0,9 en Prisa, sería importante. Hands up, hands up!

Hay mucho papel, es cuestión de ir trabajándolo y rompiendo retos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Venga, a reventar los 0,9 en Prisa, sería importante. Hands up, hands up!
> 
> Hay mucho papel, es cuestión de ir trabajándolo y rompiendo retos.



Se ha quedado ahí, pero salvo mandrilada suprema, esta quedando un hchi mas bonitooooo


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se ha quedado ahí, pero salvo mandrilada suprema, esta quedando un hchi mas bonitooooo



Ahí tienes las Patriot en 9,30 $ y siguiendo una tendencia intradía muy definida. Si no se tuerce, hoy finaliza sobre los nuevo y medio.
Mientras siga así, hay que aguantarla porque es de movimientos muy amplios y muy rápidos. Ya lo saben ...

A los valores españoles les debería quedar tirón para un rato porque el IBEX debería irse a buscar los 8800 que es antigua resistencia + últimos máximos en diario + zona en donde se encuentra una directriz bajista relevante que no debería ser fácil de superar a la primera. Ahí se puede intentar un corto intradía (en algún activo que tenga alta correlación). Si superase los 8800, entonces debería irse a los 9400, ahí ya son palabras mayores.

Lo dicho, que si lo dejan .... vamos a poder ganar un dineral ... con la correspondiente protección vía stop.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí tienes las Patriot en 9,30 $ y siguiendo una tendencia intradía muy definida. Si no se tuerce, hoy finaliza sobre los nuevo y medio.
> Mientras siga así, hay que aguantarla porque es de movimientos muy amplios y muy rápidos. Ya lo saben ...





De momento en esas cabalga sólo, ya le dije que yo pensaría entrar superados esos 9.3. De momento muy buena pinta. Enhorabuena!


edit: 

¿




?​




:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## faraico (22 Dic 2011)

Bien esas prisas,joer....habra que ir subiendo el sl y dejando que suba y suba...

Gracias a los que las recomendaron


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Bien esas prisas,joer....habra que ir subiendo el sl y dejando que suba y suba...
> 
> Gracias a los que las recomendaron



ME alegro que le vaya bien, pero recuerde que aquí nadie recomienda nada. Cada uno tiene su operativa, hay a quien no le tiembla el dedo al levar un 10% en contra y a otros, como a mi, nos deja algo incómodos. 

Otra cosa es que la posteemos para animarnos los unos a los otros.
Recuerde que es un foro público y cualquiera puede poner lo que le de la gana, como eso de los hoteles que venden por 2 periódicos :: :XX:

Por cierto mr. Janus, me está empezando a caer mal


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Día gacelero total, hoy parece que los leoncios estaban de fiesta navideña y han pasado del mercado totalmente. Nos hemos pasado el día bajando con un volumen bastante más bajo que el habitual, pero poco antes de las 16 han empezado a meter compras con un volumen ligeramente más alto que han trastocado el saldo del día y han cambiado totalmente el cuadro.

Nada más que decir por hoy del Ibex, en el stoxx y el s&p el saldo de los leoncios es positivo en este momento.

Bueno, falta la subasta pero han comprado y vendido para....tachannnn...¡dejar el saldo exactamente igual que al inicio de la subasta!

En resumen, estamos exactamente igual que ayer, no hemos avanzado hacia ninguna parte y no hay nada más que decir, lo único que hemos subido por el gap, resto del día el mercado podría haber estado cerrado y no habría cambiado nada en absoluto.

Aunque hoy, a diferencia de otros días quiero desearles:

*¡FELIZ NAVIDAD A TOD@S!*


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De momento en esas cabalga sólo, ya le dije que yo pensaría entrar superados esos 9.3. De momento muy buena pinta. Enhorabuena!
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...



Ya está en los nueve y medio. No le recomiendo que entre ahora mismo porque cualquier leve recogida de beneficios, le pondría muy en rojo y si fuera algo más consistente (la corrección) entonces sería un roto.
Yo voy a ver si le exprimo un 20% sobre precio de entrada y dejo que el último 4% hasta la figura de decisión en la entrada (líneas del triángulo) se lo lleve otro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Dic 2011)

Bueno, yo también os deseo feliz navidad, y un buen valor (Repsol) que creo que puede tener una plusvalía mínima de 70 céntimos por acción proximamente (tb ha activado un 2º alcista muy correcto con corrección ajustada al 61,8% que lo puede enviar todavía más lejos)


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ME alegro que le vaya bien, pero recuerde que aquí nadie recomienda nada. Cada uno tiene su operativa, hay a quien no le tiembla el dedo al levar un 10% en contra y a otros, como a mi, nos deja algo incómodos.
> 
> Otra cosa es que la posteemos para animarnos los unos a los otros.
> Recuerde que es un foro público y cualquiera puede poner lo que le de la gana, como eso de los hoteles que venden por 2 periódicos :: :XX:
> ...



Explíquese don :cook:, ahora estoy por aquí y tengo tiempo para debatir largo y tendido ....


----------



## tortilla (22 Dic 2011)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Explíquese don :cook:, ahora estoy por aquí y tengo tiempo para debatir largo y tendido ....



Eso de decir "hoy toca 9.5" y plas! Eso está mu mal!
Obsérvese el "  "

@tortilla Por favor, comente algo sus gráficas


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya está en los nueve y medio. No le recomiendo que entre ahora mismo porque cualquier leve recogida de beneficios, le pondría muy en rojo y si fuera algo más consistente (la corrección) entonces sería un roto.
> Yo voy a ver si le exprimo un 20% sobre precio de entrada y dejo que el último 4% hasta la figura de decisión en la entrada (líneas del triángulo) se lo lleve otro.



¿cuál seria el nivel de entrada para usted aparte del 9.3$?

prisa en 0.89 felicidades, alcanzará el euro, pero hará antes, barridas increibles no creé::


----------



## tortilla (22 Dic 2011)

Coincido con Repsol, tengo señal de venta activada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuál seria el nivel de entrada para usted aparte del 9.3$?
> 
> prisa en 0.89 felicidades, alcanzará el euro, pero hará antes, barridas increibles no creé::



En mi opinión, los 9.30$ eran relevantes porque se cargaba la bajista. Ahora habra que ver donde termina el B.R.A. de las patriot, para poder calcular un buen punto de entrada. Hay que tener cuidado con estas acciones. El sr. Janus se mueve en ellas como pez en el agua, pero hay que estar dispuestos a aceptar +-5% diarios :cook:

Estúdiela y vea si le compensan los sustos


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso de decir "hoy toca 9.5" y plas! Eso está mu mal!
> Obsérvese el "  "
> 
> @tortilla Por favor, comente algo sus gráficas



Pues entonces le voy a caer muy mal porque también va a tocar los 10,59 :XX:

Volaremos juntos en otros desafíos, allá donde los mares y tempestades son dignos de nuestra gallardía. Sin duda!

Sobre ese objetivo, tendré un porrón de acciones a vender, me las compra?::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues entonces le voy a caer muy mal porque también va a tocar los 10,59 :XX:
> 
> Volaremos juntos en otros desafíos, allá donde los mares y tempestades son dignos de nuestra gallardía. Sin duda!
> 
> Sobre ese objetivo, tendré un porrón de acciones a vender, me las compra?::


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuál seria el nivel de entrada para usted aparte del 9.3$?
> 
> prisa en 0.89 felicidades, alcanzará el euro, pero hará antes, barridas increibles no creé::



Las Patriots ya no son opción para los que estén fuera, al menos que deseen asumir un riesgo dinerario muy relevante.

Las Prisa .... hasta 1,20. Dudo que este viaje sea solo para llegar a 1 euro. Si llegan ahí, que aún está por ver, debería ser para superar esa resistencia y darse un buen garbeo hacia arriba. Pero lo dicho, está por ver si llega a 1 euro.

No olviden las Antena 3TV. Son un cañon ... con las debidas precauciones.


----------



## tortilla (22 Dic 2011)

En el medio plazo los índices pueden incurrir en subidas, principalmente los europeos. Los índices americanos se muestran menos proclives a alzas significativas.

En el largo plazo, continuamos en la senda bajista de hace años.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Las Patriots ya no son opción para los que estén fuera, al menos que deseen asumir un riesgo dinerario muy relevante.
> 
> Las Prisa .... hasta 1,20. Dudo que este viaje sea solo para llegar a 1 euro. Si llegan ahí, que aún está por ver, debería ser para superar esa resistencia y darse un buen garbeo hacia arriba. Pero lo dicho, está por ver si llega a 1 euro.
> 
> No olviden las Antena 3TV. Son un cañon ... con las debidas precauciones.



Como ves los hoteles hoy??
Han tenido dos buenas velas verdes entre ayer y hoy
Por otra parte si a los 2 o 3 leoncios se le acaba el papel no creo que puedan parar la subida de golpe

PD
Estoy pensando en subir el SP a 3


----------



## tortilla (22 Dic 2011)

La imagen anterior muestra el valor del índice sp500 medido en onzas de oro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)




----------



## Silenciosa (22 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como ves los hoteles hoy??
> Han tenido dos buenas velas verdes entre ayer y hoy
> Por otra parte si a los 2 o 3 leoncios se le acaba el papel no creo que puedan parar la subida de golpe
> 
> ...



Ha tenido bastante más volumen que estos días atrás no?

Salvo el día de la venta bestia.

Por cierto, hasta los 4.10 aprox podría subir si no pasa nada raro no?

No conozco casi nada este valor pero como ya me funciona el visual chart estoy como un niño en una juguetería.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>




¿cuál es la web de la imagen?p
gracias


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como ves los hoteles hoy??
> Han tenido dos buenas velas verdes entre ayer y hoy
> Por otra parte si a los 2 o 3 leoncios se le acaba el papel no creo que puedan parar la subida de golpe
> 
> ...



Pues tal y como anda el mercado y la bajada que llevaba, si tiene ganas de subir .... lo debería haber hecho hoy y con fuerza. Lo único positivo es el cierre en horas. Cierta fuerza y volumen al final. Es importante ver si mañana supera los 2,20. Lo del SP en 3 euros, no sé si es mucho pedigrí para este podenco de acción.
Por cierto, para que vean lo de que las noticias se interpretan a conveniencia. En otras circunstancias, las noticias de si NH volvería a negociar con HNA, que si los chinos están dispuestos a volver a hablar .... y na de na.

Eso sí, puede seguir siendo muy bajista y subir un 20% en un latigazo.


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Please, pásame esa url. Te lo agradeceré dándote a conocer algún nuevo cañon de inversión en el mercado usano ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuál es la web de la imagen?p
> gracias



PCX BATS TRADING



















Spoiler



:XX: :XX: PCX - BATS Exchange Book Viewer


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Y las ivanhoe un 17% hoy.... tócate los huevos :ouch:


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> PCX BATS TRADING
> 
> Lo prometido es deuda,
> 
> ...




Es un error, no? ....................................


----------



## VOTIN (22 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues tal y como anda el mercado y la bajada que llevaba, si tiene ganas de subir .... lo debería haber hecho hoy y con fuerza. Lo único positivo es el cierre en horas. Cierta fuerza y volumen al final. Es importante ver si mañana supera los 2,20. Lo del SP en 3 euros, no sé si es mucho pedigrí para este podenco de acción.
> Por cierto, para que vean lo de que las noticias se interpretan a conveniencia. En otras circunstancias, las noticias de si NH volvería a negociar con HNA, que si los chinos están dispuestos a volver a hablar .... y na de na.
> 
> Eso sí, puede seguir siendo muy bajista y subir un 20% en un latigazo.



Lo tengo controlado
EL dia 16/12 le declararon cortos a la cnmv por el 0,895 del capital
Hay 3 leoncios tirando papel a lo bestia desde entonces
M.E C.M Y L ,hoy han tirado menos ,siempre sobre 2,10 ( 1 millon)
De 50 solo hay estos 3 tirando papel,la mayoria compra 
En cuanto se le acabe el papel tendran que volver a comprar y le van a dar en todo el hocico,eso lo tiene que saber muy bien quien le presto el papel
Viene un buen rebote para el 27 o asi8:


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y las ivanhoe un 17% hoy.... tócate los huevos :ouch:



No te desesperes, con la entrada que hicistes el otro día ... no hubieras soportado el desplome hasta los 0,73. Este tipo de acciones son para montarse en ellas en marcha y siempre a favor del viento.

Ayer hubo una pequeña ocasión de montarse y hoy ha estado subiendo poco durante la primera hora. Esta oportunidad se te fué al menos que quisieras asumir un stop de envergadura. Tiene tralla para irse por encima del dolar ... pero también para volver a 0,82.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es un error, no? ....................................



mire el spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No te desesperes, con la entrada que hicistes el otro día ... no hubieras soportado el desplome hasta los 0,73. Este tipo de acciones son para montarse en ellas en marcha y siempre a favor del viento.
> 
> Ayer hubo una pequeña ocasión de montarse y hoy ha estado subiendo poco durante la primera hora. Esta oportunidad se te fué al menos que quisieras asumir un stop de envergadura. Tiene tralla para irse por encima del dolar ... pero también para volver a 0,82.



Ya, ya, eso lo sé. La entrada fué en 0.88, salió mal y me salí con rasguños en 0.85. Vamos, llego a seguir dentro y me da algo.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Dic 2011)

Esta un poco triste este hilo...............


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta un poco triste este hilo...............



es lo q tienen las subidas....... es llegar pepon y nos corta el rollo......


----------



## VOTIN (22 Dic 2011)

Algun alma caritativa me habla un poco de mapfre y sus perspectivas???'


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Algun alma caritativa me habla un poco de mapfre y sus perspectivas???'



En mi humilde opinión, no ofrece nada destacable. Está muy atascada y con mucha resistencia (y soporte) cerca. Se mueve poco y es desesperante estándo un montón de valores con amplias expectativas de movimiento al alza y a la baja.

This history is in the end ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Dic 2011)

El Dax: buena oportunidad si supera los 5970 en grafico horario, activa la 2ª estructura que nos llevaría a los 6100 (poca cosa o no, en función del apalancamiento, pero nada despreciable)


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

Sigo manejando el escenario de que sigue Pepón suelto por ahí. El SP debería irse a buscar los 1290 y llenar el autobús hasta la bandera. El Ibex debería irse mínimo a los 8800 y ahí resolver si fugarse o no de la directriz que le lleva.

En todo ello, es muy relevante lo que suceda con el eurodolar. Tiene un canal bajista en diario muy bien definido y está a puntito de tener que hacer algo, superarlo o volver a irse hacia abajo. La cota de 1,31 es importante en este juego. No tiene más de dos días para dar solución a este reto.

Si no lo supera, va a ser difícil que los índices lleguen mucho más arriba. En cualquier caso, hoy ha sido un día de una fortaleza relevante en multitud de acciones americanas de carácter cíclico, ante las señales de que la economía al menos no empeora (saber si son ciertas o un engañabobos gubernamental es difícil). Han subido mucho mucho, con volumen relevante ... y estando el SP en cierta forma contenido en la fuerza de la subida.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sigo manejando el escenario de que sigue Pepón suelto por ahí. El SP debería irse a buscar los 1290 y llenar el autobús hasta la bandera. El Ibex debería irse mínimo a los 8800 y ahí resolver si fugarse o no de la directriz que le lleva.
> 
> En todo ello, es muy relevante lo que suceda con el eurodolar. Tiene un canal bajista en diario muy bien definido y está a puntito de tener que hacer algo, superarlo o volver a irse hacia abajo. La cota de 1,31 es importante en este juego. No tiene más de dos días para dar solución a este reto.
> 
> Si no lo supera, va a ser difícil que los índices lleguen mucho más arriba. En cualquier caso, hoy ha sido un día de una fortaleza relevante en multitud de acciones americanas de carácter cíclico, ante las señales de que la economía al menos no empeora (saber si son ciertas o un engañabobos gubernamental es difícil). Han subido mucho mucho, con volumen relevante ... y estando el SP en cierta forma contenido en la fuerza de la subida.



El euro/dólar puede tener un pull de desactivación (y probar algo la cota de los 1,315 o un poquitín más si se produce) como ocurre en los dobles techos y estructuras de fibos, pero los 1,24 son un objetivo más que claro. Así suelen hacer (y no hay más que ver por ejemplo, en todos los dobles techos activados, entrado en zona de desactivación y activados nuevamente para cumplir objetivo este año en el ibex).
El ibex con telefónica en coma (encima, si ves el indicador acumu/distri, empezaron a distribuir con volumen sin mover mucho el precio cuando estuvo casi 2 semanas parado en torno a los 13,8-14,1 (precio que los insiders debían dar por bueno me imagino por la curva del indicador), algo supertípico y ahora harán igual en torno a un precio menor, de forma que no se note mucho hasta entrado el 2012, para con 4 ventas por decir algo, provocar el pánico y la caída de precios), pues eso, que al ibex le va a costar un carajo superar (vamos, que no la va a superar) la MM200 ya en torno a los 8950 +- y bajando.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El euro/dólar puede tener un pull de desactivación (y probar algo la cota de los 1,315 o un poquitín más si se produce) como ocurre en los dobles techos y estructuras de fibos, pero los 1,24 son un objetivo más que claro. Así suelen hacer (y no hay más que ver por ejemplo, en todos los dobles techos activados, entrado en zona de desactivación y activados nuevamente para cumplir objetivo este año en el ibex).
> El ibex con telefónica en coma (encima, si ves el indicador acumu/distri, empezaron a distribuir con volumen sin mover mucho el precio cuando estuvo casi 2 semanas parado en torno a los 13,8-14,1 (precio que los insiders debían dar por bueno me imagino por la curva del indicador), algo supertípico y ahora harán igual en torno a un precio menor, de forma que no se note mucho hasta entrado el 2012, para con 4 ventas por decir algo, provocar el pánico y la caída de precios), pues eso, que al ibex le va a costar un carajo superar (vamos, que no la va a superar) la MM200 ya en torno a los 8950 +- y bajando.



una preguntilla ¿cómo se maneja el indicador de acumulación distribución?
gracias


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga vamos, que hoy.....
> *get a good feeling!*
> [YOUTUBE]3OnnDqH6Wj8[/YOUTUBE]​
> y si no se gana hoy, se ganará mañana.
> ...



Felicidades por esa bajada de SL. Si no me equivoco rompe un poco las reglas de la ortodoxia (tener claro el SL al hacer la entrada, y mantenerlo luego), pero en este caso parece que la cosa tiene buena pinta.

PD: Eso de los espetos está muy mal pasarlo por los morros de la gente :no:


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Dic 2011)

pa´arriba.......Peponazo Navideño


----------



## Claca (23 Dic 2011)

IBEX:







Este gráfico debería ser fácilmente interpretable, pero... si superamos los 8.600, objetivo en los 8.820 y, si estos caen, de vuelta a los 9.300 

Ambos objetivos por ahora me parecen muy razonables. Más allá de eso yo no lo veo, aunque admitiendo esa posibilidad como escenario hipotético, hablaríamos entonces de un giro de mercado con todas las de la ley. 

En unas semanas si realmente llegamos a los 9.300 espero poder alejar el gráfico (dependerá de si Calopez paga la nómina) y ofreceros una nueva perspectiva del IBEX, pero de momento no nos vayamos tan lejos. Los niños como yo terminan el cole, se ha logrado un giro y Santa y los Reyes Magos no parecen traer mucho guano entre sus regalos, así que mucha salud, buena comida encima de la mesa y abundante alcohol para dormir calentitos. Es navidad, hijos de puta esporculadores, dejad de vender deuda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sr. Claca, deje de restregarnos sus juergas. Ojalá dios le castigue con una borrachera descomunal culminada con una comida de hocico a la tía más fea de su clase. 

Por lo demás, tenga usted también una feliz navidad y gracias por sus comentarios ibexianos.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2011)

Ten cuidado Claca estos días con las comidas navideñas, tú ya sabes, un culín de vino como mucho que no estás acostumbrado a beber... y además, ¡no es legal a tu edad!

¿Te han dado ya las notas en el Insti? ¿Has aprobado todo?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una preguntilla ¿cómo se maneja el indicador de acumulación distribución?
> gracias



Lo comento el fin de semana, pero cuando ves el indicador girando desde un nivel alto o muy alto y el precio sin apenas moverse, es cuando más papel sueltan, haciendo pequeñas compras para mantener el precio y de esta manera, no provocar la alerta antes de tiempo, así van poco a poco, luego el indicador cuando coge pendiente bajista , es cuando hemos entrado nosotros (si os fijáis en el presente, en general, este indicador está muy alto pero en giro en muchos caso, a pesar de que nosotros creemos que estamos en precios bajos por lo que entiendo que las próximas subidas van a ser engañosas en cuanto a volumen), las gacelillas y cuando está en niveles bajos, es cuando empiezan a entrar ellos en sentido inverso. Es otra ayuda técnica. En cualquier caso, habrá cientos de enlaces que te expliquen el indicador mejor que yo.
Hasta pronto.


----------



## Claca (23 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ten cuidado Claca estos días con las comidas navideñas, tú ya sabes, un culín de vino como mucho que no estás acostumbrado a beber... y además, ¡no es legal a tu edad!
> 
> ¿Te han dado ya las notas en el Insti? ¿Has aprobado todo?



Las notas... en fin. Espero que pecatita sea mejor estudiante que yo, porque no me he sacado ni educación para la ciudadanía. Por cierto, a ver si te pasas más por el hilo ¿eh? En el _curro_, nótese la cursiva, te aceptarán la maternidad como excusa, pero aquí no. Hay que fichar.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ten cuidado Claca estos días con las comidas navideñas, tú ya sabes, un culín de vino como mucho *que no estás acostumbrado a beber*... y además, ¡no es legal a tu edad!
> 
> ¿Te han dado ya las notas en el Insti? ¿Has aprobado todo?



¡Ay, las mamás y su ceguera selectiva!:XX::XX:


----------



## Tubes (23 Dic 2011)

Una preguntita para los que sabeis:

Me tocaron por desgracia (tema herencia) casi 5000 acciones de Iberdrola. Estan compradas a 5,45€. 

¿Que me recomiendais?. El dinero no me hace falta gracias a Dios, pero no me gustaría perder.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## atman (23 Dic 2011)

Bueno señores, yo estos días estoy pero no estoy. Demasiado lío... 

Por si no encuentro hueco luego, desearles unas muy Felices Fiestas, pasen una buena noche, a poder ser en buena compañía y guarden al algo para Nochevieja.

Pero antes una preguntita. ¿que opnión les merece AlBrooks? Había ojeado alguna cosa de su libro "Reading charts bar by bar" pero me pareció intragable. Algo que por lo visto le ha pasado a bastante gente. Pero parece que ahora el bueno de Al le ha echado un ratito y se ha molestado en describir y escribir con un poco más de cariño sus operativas y sus ideas. La cosa es que ahora su libro son 3 tochetes... Trends, Reversals y Trading ranges. La pregunta es ¿cómo lo ven? ¿merecerá la pena?

Ya me dirán. A mí todavía me queda por cumplimentar a tres clientes... así que les leeré a la tarde.


----------



## Claca (23 Dic 2011)

Tubes dijo:


> Una preguntita para los que sabeis:
> 
> Me tocaron por desgracia (tema herencia) casi 5000 acciones de Iberdrola. Estan compradas a 5,45€.
> 
> ...



Lamento las circunstancias que rodean la adquisición de las acciones. Muchos ánimos.

Sobre IBE, ahora mismo no está para tirar cohetes. Es un valor muy lateral, pero de momento está en una situación bastante débil, con riesgo de descolgarse hasta los 3,83. Hasta que no supere los 5,55 yo no la recomendaría, y con lo floja que esta personalmente me plantearía una salida en los 5,10 dependiendo de lo que haga cuando llegue a ese nivel durante, tal vez, las próximas semanas.

Se pueden aguantar, no es de los peores valores, pero debes hacerte a la idea de que probablemente entonces las tendrás una buena temporada en rojo intenso. Especialmente si pierde los 4,15, esos 3,83 tendrán entonces muchas opciones de verse. Sigue el hilo de vez en cuando, mira a ver si el rally navideño toma forma y, cuando esté el asunto más madurado, le volvemos a echar una ojeda, si te parece. Ahora todavía es pronto para decidir.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Dic 2011)

e.on palma ayer la subasta por edp --> se ahorra 3.000 millones de euros y la cotización prácticamente ni se inmuta. 

¿Los de e.on son los mejores tasadores del mundo, y habían clavado la valoración de edp?
¿El mercado sabía que no iba a imponerse en la puja?
¿Habían hecho una oferta tan baja que si llegan a ganar, la cotización se dispara?
¿Nada es verdad ni mentira?


----------



## Tubes (23 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lamento las circunstancias que rodean la adquisición de las acciones. Muchos ánimos.
> 
> Sobre IBE, ahora mismo no está para tirar cohetes. Es un valor muy lateral, pero de momento está en una situación bastante débil, con riesgo de descolgarse hasta los 3,83. Hasta que no supere los 5,55 yo no la recomendaría, y con lo floja que esta personalmente me plantearía una salida en los 5,10 dependiendo de lo que haga cuando llegue a ese nivel durante, tal vez, las próximas semanas.
> 
> Se pueden aguantar, no es de los peores valores, pero debes hacerte a la idea de que probablemente entonces las tendrás una buena temporada en rojo intenso. Especialmente si pierde los 4,15, esos 3,83 tendrán entonces muchas opciones de verse. Sigue el hilo de vez en cuando, mira a ver si el rally navideño toma forma y, cuando esté el asunto más madurado, le volvemos a echar una ojeda, si te parece. Ahora todavía es pronto para decidir.



Muchas gracias Claca.

Esperaré a ver que pasa. De momento las aguantaré a ver si suben por lo menos al precio de compra.

Un saludo.

P.D.: y ya que nos ponemos que hacemos con Caixabank? Entrada a 5,02.

Un saludo


----------



## pollastre (23 Dic 2011)

Propicios días, ciudadanos.

Paso corriendo, que me voy de viaje a pasar el fin de semana con la familia. He cerrado ya el día y dejo mi particular HO HO HO por si a alguien le sirve.

Teníamos varios relevantes inferiores en 588x. Ha hecho un amago de aguantar, pero apenas se han podido sacar unos pips ahí. La siguiente caída nos ha llevado al último relevante que tenía para hoy, 5864, que ha cumplido al milímetro.

Sucede que todos los relevantes que quedan están arriba, y bastante arriba: hay una zona muy importante de convergencias en 5980.

Yo no suelo apostar por este tipo de operaciones tan "a largo" (algunas horas), pero si fuera a hacerlo, entraría AHORA largo, pondría un SL poco más allá de 5850, y SP 5970. 

Con un r:r como ese, y si no pasa nada extraño en forma de fundamental, podrían quizás tener Uds. un buen regalo de navidad hoy.

Insisto: si no pasa nada extraño.

Pasenlo bien y vigilen los excesos con el alcohol, que luego aparecen los posts que aparecen y.... ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Tubes dijo:


> Una preguntita para los que sabeis:
> 
> Me tocaron por desgracia (tema herencia) casi 5000 acciones de Iberdrola. Estan *compradas a 5,45€.*
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Lamento las circunstancias que rodean la adquisición de las acciones. Muchos ánimos.
> 
> Sobre IBE, ahora mismo no está para tirar cohetes. Es un valor muy lateral, pero de momento está en una situación bastante débil, con riesgo de descolgarse hasta los 3,83. Hasta que no supere los 5,55 yo no la recomendaría, y con lo floja que esta personalmente *me plantearía una salida en los 5,10 *dependiendo de lo que haga cuando llegue a ese nivel durante, tal vez, las próximas semanas.
> 
> Se pueden aguantar, no es de los peores valores, pero debes hacerte a la idea de que probablemente entonces las tendrás una buena temporada en rojo intenso. Especialmente si pierde los 4,15, esos 3,83 tendrán entonces muchas opciones de verse. Sigue el hilo de vez en cuando, mira a ver si el rally navideño toma forma y, cuando esté el asunto más madurado, le volvemos a echar una ojeda, si te parece. Ahora todavía es pronto para decidir.





Tubes dijo:


> Muchas gracias Claca.
> 
> Esperaré a ver que pasa. De momento* las aguantaré a ver si suben por lo menos al precio de compra.*
> 
> ...



De verdad que no es para faltar el respeto, pero ¿para que pregunta si luego va a hacer lo que tenía pensado? 

En las proyecciones MÁS optimistas veríamos al ibex en los 9300 y si IBE _subiera_ lo mismo, el precio quedaría muy muy justito sobre su precio de entrada. Personalmente dudo qeu pase de 5.17.

Tenga cuidado y suerte!



@ Comte Pollastre, Gracias y disfrute con la familia, que sin duda es el tiempo mejor invertido!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Dic 2011)

ayer estuvo con un jefecillo de gamesa


me estuvo comentando que la acción está muy infravalorada

que lo que ha hecho la compañía es invertir mucho fuera, pero que para abrir esos mercados internacionales han tenido que realizar mucha inversión inicial. Desde oficinas, contrataión etc.


Vamos que su táctica ahora mismo ha sido fuerte inversión en el exterior y cruzar los dedos para que todo amaine, pero que como la cosa siga así sin despegar se ve muy feo su futuro.

Si la cosa despega, sobre todo internacionalmente se forran


----------



## Tubes (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De verdad que no es para faltar el respeto, pero ¿para que pregunta si luego va a hacer lo que tenía pensado?
> 
> En las proyecciones MÁS optimistas veríamos al ibex en los 9300 y si IBE _subiera_ lo mismo, el precio quedaría muy muy justito sobre su precio de entrada. Personalmente dudo qeu pase de 5.17.
> 
> ...



Hombre, son acciones heredadas. Si fuera dinero que me hubiera costado muchísimo ganar estaría pensando en otra cosa. De momento con los dividendos ya casi se recupera la inversión. Y el día que lleguen a 5,17 (si llegan) me pensaré lo que hacer, si vender o seguir manteniendolas. Seguiré pendiente de su evolución y mirando el hilo de vez en cuando.

De todas formas muchas gracias por el consejo.

Un saludo


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Propicios días, ciudadanos.
> 
> *Paso corriendo, que me voy de viaje a pasar el fin de semana con la familia*. He cerrado ya el día y dejo mi particular HO HO HO por si a alguien le sirve.
> 
> ...



Y una leche¡ Tenía razón Claca....a ti lo que te pasa es que mañana tienes trabajo por la noche.


----------



## pollastre (23 Dic 2011)

HO HO HO ::::::

Corra, que esto es como el calvo de la Fórmula 1... si pestañea, se lo va a perder... +20 pips arriba desde mi post, y sumando 



Silenciosa dijo:


> Y una leche¡ Tenía razón Claca....a ti lo que te pasa es que mañana tienes trabajo por la noche.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

Buen rebote hotelero + 3 ,50
Si cierra hoy en verde seran tres velas verdes seguidas con volumen
Los leoncios se estan quedando sin papel para evitar la subida
La semana que viene sera decisiva,quemaran sus ultimos cartuchos para
bajar el valor


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Dic 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no suelo apostar por este tipo de operaciones tan "a largo" (algunas horas), pero si fuera a hacerlo, entraría AHORA largo, pondría un SL poco más allá de 5850, y SP 5970.



.
MUCHAS gracias por el comentario, porque tengo abierta una operación análoga en el EuroStoxx, y me tranquiliza saber que maese Pollastre aprueba la entrada, el stop y los objetivos.

Casi nada, y todo con mi gazelle-AT.

Felices fiestas para tod@s


----------



## Estilicón (23 Dic 2011)

Paso rápidamente para desearos una feliz navidad y un 2012 lleno de plusvis y buenas cosas para los foreros de HVEI35.
 
Hasta dentro de unos días.


----------



## tortilla (23 Dic 2011)

La salida arriba del Ibex35 confirmándose con cierre por encima del 8537. Confirmada salida, próxima zona vigilancia 8858.

BUND sujeto por up trendline. En el gráfico se aprecia mejor.


----------



## kemao2 (23 Dic 2011)

¿Cuando termina la prohibición de las posiciones cortas ?¿el 31 de diciembre ?¿o la prohibición es permanente y en enero siguen con la prohibición?


----------



## AssGaper (23 Dic 2011)

La prohibición se mantiene de forma "indefinida" por la CMNV hasta que el mercado sea propicio. O algo asi dijeron, pero el "de forma indefinida" tal cual literal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)




----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> ayer estuvo con un jefecillo de gamesa
> 
> 
> me estuvo comentando que la acción está muy infravalorada
> ...



Ojito con gamesa que le estan metiendo cortos a lo bestia
Esta mañana ya le han metido un 0,526 o sea sobre 2.5 millones de acc
ojo al dato que mas de uno va a salir con el ojete escaldado a primeros de Enero
El 15/12 fue cuando le metieron los 1,289 de cortos


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Dic 2011)

¿Ven alguna acción del IBEX interesante para unos días?. 
Si se confirma el rally navideño.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Ven alguna acción del IBEX interesante para unos días?.
> Si se confirma el rally navideño.



Cuiadín, cuidadín,con el post brutal rally alcista. Está hecho _ex-profeso_ para llenar el horno de gacelas.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuiadín, cuidadín,con el post brutal rally alcista. Está hecho _ex-profeso_ para llenar el horno de gacelas.



Si es preciso me quedo quietecito esperando el post rally. Gracias.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Dic 2011)

recuerden vuesas mercedes q el lunes esta cerrada la bolsa 

a ver si pollastre acierta y la tarde es pepona.....


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



¿por?...........


----------



## Greco (23 Dic 2011)

Feliz navidad a todos, futuros del Dow subiendo medio punto... la tarde podra ser pepona, efectivamencias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Si es preciso me quedo quietecito esperando el post rally. Gracias.



Pero si lleva ya en marcha unos dias!



pipoapipo dijo:


> recuerden vuesas mercedes q el lunes esta cerrada la bolsa
> 
> a ver si pollastre acierta y la tarde es pepona.....






Greco dijo:


> Feliz navidad a todos, futuros del Dow subiendo medio punto... la tarde podra ser pepona, efectivamencias.



Esperen que consulte ....











vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿por?...........


----------



## The Hellion (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuiadín, cuidadín,con el post brutal rally alcista. Está hecho _ex-profeso_ para llenar el horno de gacelas.



y ya sabemos que cuando el horno se llena de gacelas, aparecen los depredadores 







Aprovecho para desearles a todos ustedes unas felices y cañeras fiestas 

[YOUTUBE]fw8Z-KkKfIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tortilla (23 Dic 2011)

Aquí alguno se repite un poco o ¿es cosa mía?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Aquí alguno se repite un poco o ¿es cosa mía?



Noli nuntium necare 

blame the server!

Borrados


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2011)

se han vuelto a declarar cortos para iberdrola, al igual que como ha mencionado votin para gamesa...Es probable que se este descontando algo que se me va de las manos y con bastante probabilidad sea la reestructuración de las cuotas energéticas.

¿Alguien puede darme un nivel de salida para ibe? Creo que me voy a quedar en liquidez y solo con las san



Total de posiciones cortas
Fecha	Posición agregada
16/12/2011	0,621
02/12/2011	0,621
18/11/2011	0,514
04/11/2011	0,200
21/10/2011	0,200
07/10/2011	0,200
23/09/2011	0,200
09/09/2011	0,200
26/08/2011	0,200
17/06/2011	0,200


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Dic 2011)

Felices fiestas a todos!

Una consultilla de novato. En estos momentos de BRA navideño ando subido con PRISAs , para la salida, ¿es aconsejable ir subiendo stop y salir cuando salte o salirse cuando está en fase de subida?


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Felices fiestas a todos!
> 
> Una consultilla de novato. En estos momentos de BRA navideño ando subido con PRISAs , para la salida, ¿es aconsejable ir subiendo stop y salir cuando salte o salirse cuando está en fase de subida?



Lo ideal es tener stop dinámicos pero como mi broker creo que el tuyo tampoco los tiene. Ve subiendo el stop


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Busque uno de los últimos posts de Mr. Claca, hablaba de los 5,1€...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Respecto a las Prisas, no me sea Gacelón y ponga una orden de venta a 1,2, con dos pelotas .

Ya en serio, yo todavía no lo he subido. Fíjese la excursión a los 0.855 de hoy.Te salta el Stop y te deja una cara de tonto.... No lo subo porque estoy dispuesto a aceptar esta volatilidad y porque confío, hasta que no vea señales de lo contrario, que está haciendo un hchi. Luego cada uno con su operativa


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto alas Prisas, no me sea Gacelón y ponga una orden de venta a 1,2. Con dos pelotas .
> 
> Ya en serio, yo todavía no lo he subido. Fíjese la excursión a los 0.855 de hoy.Te salta el Stop y te deja una cara de tonto.... No lo subo porque estoy dispuesto a aceptar esta volatilidad, y porque confío, hasta que no vea señales de lo contrario, que está haciendo un hchi. Luego cada uno con su operativa



Yo confío más en CArlitos Slim...tiene mas de un 3% de Prisa.....migajas para él, pero todos sabemos que a esa gente no le deja indiferente el perder un céntimo.

Esperemos que acojone a los banquitos para que nos refinancie...

SL mío sigue un poco por debajo de 0,8


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> se han vuelto a declarar cortos para iberdrola, al igual que como ha mencionado votin para gamesa...Es probable que se este descontando algo que se me va de las manos y con bastante probabilidad sea la reestructuración de las cuotas energéticas.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede darme un nivel de salida para ibe? Creo que me voy a quedar en liquidez y solo con las san
> 
> ...



Para IBE que yo sepa no,pero para Tecnicas reunidas si
Como siempre los primeros en aporrear es a los farolillos del ibex


----------



## atman (23 Dic 2011)

he sentido una conmoción en la fuerza.... ¿ue ha pasado?


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2011)

Gran volumen en Prisa


Volumen Oferta	Oferta	Demanda	Volumen Demanda
23.037	0,910	0,895	49.448
24.000	0,915	0,890	48.940
49.237	0,920	0,885	57.500


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Yo confío más en CArlitos Slim...tiene mas de un 3% de Prisa.....migajas para él, pero todos sabemos que a esa gente no le deja indiferente el perder un céntimo.
> 
> Esperemos que acojone a los banquitos para que nos refinancie...
> 
> SL mío sigue un poco por debajo de 0,8



Si quieres hacemos una quiniela para ver los 5 valores a los que van a sacrificar a primeros de Enero::

Gamesa
Tecnicas Reunidas
Ibe
Telef
San/BBVA


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Para IBE que yo sepa no,pero para Tecnicas reunidas si
> Como siempre los primeros en aporrear es a los farolillos del ibex



En ibe tocaría declararlos el 6 de enero para continuar la serie temporal.
Un día tengo que ponerme con la cotización y mezclara con las fechas y % de los cortos y hacer un gráfico en excel que antes los hacia a mano.No se muy bien como plantearme el sistema ya que quiero ademas enlazarlo con cifras sacadas de interner de determinados indicadores.
Algún experto en excel, con todas las alertas que quiero la verdad no se como hacerlo, me sacan de los graficos las tablas dinamicas unas cuantas formulillas y me pierdo un poco. ¿Supongo que sera con alguna macro no?


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> En ibe tocaría declararlos el 6 de enero para continuar la serie temporal.
> Un día tengo que ponerme con la cotización y mezclara con las fechas y % de los cortos y hacer un gráfico en excel que antes los hacia a mano.No se muy bien como plantearme el sistema ya que quiero ademas enlazarlo con cifras sacadas de interner de determinados indicadores.
> Algún experto en excel, con todas las alertas que quiero la verdad no se como hacerlo, me sacan de los graficos las tablas dinamicas unas cuantas formulillas y me pierdo un poco. ¿Supongo que sera con alguna macro no?



Eso tiene mucho trabajo,deberiamos darle los datos a Claca para que nos lo haga
asi no se aburrira


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si quieres hacemos una quiniela para ver los 5 valores a los que van a sacrificar a primeros de Enero::
> 
> Gamesa
> Tecnicas Reunidas
> ...



A que te refieres? a que salga del ibex?
Viendo como atacan a ibe y a gamesa a la vez yo apostaría por gamesa pero a estos niveles es hacerse el Harakiri porque en algún momento esos cortos seran recomprados y en san e ibe igual no se nota pero gamesa, bankinter y otras medianas y pequeñas como las metas un flujo de dinero importante la cotización se dispara a lo bestia.


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si quieres hacemos una quiniela para ver los 5 valores a los que van a sacrificar a primeros de Enero::
> 
> Gamesa
> Tecnicas Reunidas
> ...



GAMESA
DEOLEO
SACYR

Por cierto, la Banca nunca pierde...:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso tiene mucho trabajo,deberiamos darle los datos a Claca para que nos lo haga
> asi no se aburrira



Sigue el mismo patrón estacional de dos y tres semanas que comente hace unos meses con san, como pases a gráficos ese patrón puedes sacarte una buena paga extra

GAMESA CORPORACION TECNOLOGICA, S.A.
«1234» 
Página 1 de 4
Total de posiciones cortas
Fecha	Posición agregada
16/12/2011	6,357
02/12/2011	6,638
18/11/2011	6,197
04/11/2011	5,822
21/10/2011	3,579
07/10/2011	3,594
23/09/2011	4,241
09/09/2011	3,169
26/08/2011	2,570
12/08/2011	1,810


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> D*eoleo se ha quedado bastante saneada* y esta cotizando por debajo de su valor nominal y contable. Sacyr hay que tener cuidado que van a recibir de golpe todo el dinero de repsol
> 
> pole pole pole para gamesa



La info que tengo es que depende de que unos piratas como los Salazar le devuelvan cerca de 200 Millones de euros...

Si no se los devuelven, está jodida ya que no tiene capacidad de generar ingresos suficientes como para devolver la deuda. 

Los vencimientos a 2015 son tremendos.

Y sacyr por lo que he leido vendiendo repsol no acabaría con su deudaienso:


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

No se
Mucha informacion y muy fragmentanda ,no consigo hacerme una idea clara
Ya me costo lo mio con los hoteles estudiarlos::


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> La info que tengo es que depende de que unos piratas como los Salazar le devuelvan cerca de 200 Millones de euros...
> 
> Si no se los devuelven, está jodida ya que no tiene capacidad de generar ingresos suficientes como para devolver la deuda.
> 
> ...



Sacyr es como los estados deuda perpetua, pero vamos que va a vender repsol a un buen precio, un balón de oxigeno importante.Deoleo ha vendido casi todo lo que tenía , solo se ha quedado con los aceites y si es verdad aun le queda bastante deuda.
No se exacactamente cuanto ha sacado por la operación pero tanto ebro como las cajas están desde entonces en su accionariado. 
Ebro tiene un pulmón financiero importante y desde que se ha encargado de sos aun mas, no creo que vaya a dejar caer deoleo con la ventaja competitiva que tiene en su sector.


Banca Cívica S.A.	0,157	5,294	5,451	30/06/2011 
Banco Financiero y de Ahorros, S.A.	0,000	18,623	18,623	25/05/2011 
Banco Mare Nostrum, S.A.	5,474	0,000	5,474	07/10/2011 
Bilbao Bizkaia Kutxa, aurrezki kutxa eta bahitetxea	0,000	5,760	5,760	10/01/2011 
Ebro Foods, S.A.	9,333	0,000	9,333	05/01/2011	

Que curioso...la misma serie temporal

DEOLEO, S.A.
«1234» 
Página 1 de 4
Total de posiciones cortas
Fecha	Posición agregada
16/12/2011	1,820
02/12/2011	1,650
18/11/2011	1,760
04/11/2011	1,820
21/10/2011	1,520
07/10/2011	1,540
23/09/2011	1,520
09/09/2011	1,590
26/08/2011	1,050
12/08/2011	1,050

Según estoy viendo a estos también les ha dado por emitir preferentes


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso tiene mucho trabajo,deberiamos darle los datos a Claca para que nos lo haga
> asi no se aburrira



¿Y hacer un volcado en alguna pag web? Algún programador o Claca que hace de todo ¿Se os ocurre alguna sugerencia?


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2011)

Las preferentes son las famosas "sos cuetara"?? Te refieres a esas?? Vaya ruina....

Pero fueron hace ya casi 5 años.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

bueno sr. Janus, bajada prevista hasta el fibo correspondiente de las patriot y.....

para dentro en 9.07$!!!


----------



## atlanterra (23 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien tiene idea de hasta donde pueden subir el SP antes de la gran caida?

Yo creo que en el entorno de 1345-1355 debería haber una importante resistencia...

Saludos!


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Y hacer un volcado en alguna pag web? Algún programador o Claca que hace de todo ¿Se os ocurre alguna sugerencia?



Claca los sabados no tiene colegio,podria acostarse temprano y resumir lo que pasa en la semana


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 Dic 2011)

Qué tal os va con Enagás (repartió 0,38 € el miércoles, hay que tenerlo en cuenta) y Repsol?
Felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bueno sr. Janus, bajada prevista hasta el fibo correspondiente de las patriot y.....
> 
> para dentro en 9.07$!!!



Vamos a ver si la vela de hoy se arregla, porque es fea. Stops ajustados a precio de entrada.

Me apeo de Antena 3TV con un 10% redonde de ganancia, + el apalancamiento derivado de haber entrado vía CFDs.

A ver las Prisas ...., se mueven mucho, lo que las corresponde en su situación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene idea de hasta donde pueden subir el SP antes de la gran caida?
> 
> Yo creo que en el entorno de 1345-1355 debería haber una importante resistencia...
> 
> Saludos!



por aqui creo que se habló de los 1290 ...


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver si la vela de hoy se arregla, porque es fea. Stops ajustados a precio de entrada.
> 
> Me apeo de Antena 3TV con un 10% redonde de ganancia, + el apalancamiento derivado de haber entrado vía CFDs.
> 
> A ver las Prisas ...., se mueven mucho, lo que las corresponde en su situación.



Y mis hoteles,y mis hoteles!!!!!!
como los ves!!!!!


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por aqui creo que se habló de los 1290 ...



Amigo, ayer hablábamos de Ivanhoe Energy y de su potencial hasta el dolar. Ya está ahí.

Está para lanzarle un corto porque se enfrenta a la exponencial de 50 figuras en diario .... que viene siendo una resistencia formidable.

Pero dá miedo por la fuerza con la que viene. Asumir sobre un 10% de stop, es excesivo ... en Navidades ::


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

Coño!!!!!!!!
Prisa subidon a +4,49% 0,93 casi llega uno


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y mis hoteles,y mis hoteles!!!!!!
> como los ves!!!!!



La vela de hoy es bastante buena aunque adolece de volumen. Será que no hay ganas de que suba o será que son las Navidades?. No lo sé aunque tengo claro que el dinero no respecta ni las Navidades.

Es importante que hoy cierre buscando los máximos intradía, dejando una vela como Dios manda. Si sucede esto, y de haber tirón, la subida tiene que venir ahora (ya veremos la velocidad con la que se desarrollaría, el número de impulsos ...).

Eso sí, se vuelve a bajar, salgan todos corriendo .... porque pueden darse un buen hostión. De subir, tiene que ser ahora o al menos no deteriorar más el chart.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

Los hoteles bajando
Se ve que los chinos con sus testaferros de la city todavia tienen una traca papel.....


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

Importante lo que está haciendo Prisa hoy. Ayer sube con fuerza, hoy amanece corrigiendo para que la peña se asuste y a última hora sube y con volumen. Sería importante, mucho, que acabe en máximos y con mucho volumen.

Digo más, el modus operandi de hoy .... indica que puede haber una subida en ciernes muy relevante. Lo mismo se pule la resistencia de 1 euros como si nada.

Hands up!, hands up!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver si la vela de hoy se arregla, porque es fea. Stops ajustados a precio de entrada.
> 
> Me apeo de Antena 3TV con un 10% redonde de ganancia, + el apalancamiento derivado de haber entrado vía CFDs.
> 
> A ver las Prisas ...., se mueven mucho, lo que las corresponde en su situación.



Confío en que lo haga, ha frenado en unos niveles fibo que tenía por ahí calculados. (corr 38%de la subida desde 8.22 y 62% de la de ayer)

Las prisas se animan :baba:


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Dic 2011)

Me he acostumbrado tanto a bajar que cuando estamos subiendo me pongo nerviosa pensando en cuando se dará la vuelta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me he acostumbrado tanto a bajar que cuando estamos subiendo me pongo nerviosa pensando en cuando se dará la vuelta.



Silencie esa gacela que hay en su interior!!!


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los hoteles bajando
> Se ve que los chinos con sus testaferros de la city todavia tienen una traca papel.....




No es bueno que cerca del cierre comiencen a soltar papel sin ningún tipo de rubor. Y lo están haciendo, cruce los dedos para que aguante la media exponencial de 50 figuras en horas, por debajo .... hay orcos con rabos de medio metro (ya sé que sus preferencias andaban sobre los 30 cm, pero es lo que hay).:´(


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, ayer hablábamos de Ivanhoe Energy y de su potencial hasta el dolar. Ya está ahí.
> 
> Está para lanzarle un corto porque se enfrenta a la exponencial de 50 figuras en diario .... que viene siendo una resistencia formidable.
> 
> Pero dá miedo por la fuerza con la que viene. Asumir sobre un 10% de stop, es excesivo ... en Navidades ::



He mirado bien a mi bolita de cristal :XX:, y a 1,10 se pueden abrir cortos con 6 céntimos de stop de protección. La pega es que a esos precios y con el volumen que mueve, meterle 90.000 títulos es imposible (se quedaría poco más de 60 petardos en euros).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

OMAGAHHH! Esas prisas la semana que viene las tenemos en un eurito.

Ahora a ver si me sale bien la jugada patriota, porque las carreful son unas ful y no me gusta nada lo que está haciendo.

Ale, me voy a dar un paseo a ver a las niñas de compras navideñas, en un rato les leo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> He mirado bien a mi bolita de cristal :XX:, y a 1,10 se pueden abrir cortos con 6 céntimos de stop de protección. La pega es que a esos precios y con el volumen que mueve, meterle 90.000 títulos es imposible (se quedaría poco más de 60 petardos en euros).



¿Sólo 90000? :cook: inocho:


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Sólo 90000? :cook: inocho:



Es un ejemplo por decir si se quisiera ir con una posición que deje hacer dinero. Ahí, ni con 20.000 se entra y se sale tal y como está el volumen y el precio.

En Netflix, Patriot ... sí se puede ir de esa guisa::


No se gaste demasiado en las compras de Navidad ... no vaya a ser que le llegue un margin call


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido *pobre* y el saldo diario *rojillo*.

Otro día gacelero de navidad, se ve que los leoncios están ayudando a poll...err que diga, a santa claus porque Claca no se ha presentado y han dejado el mercado en modo muerto viviente en manos de votines y silenciosas...que san apapusio nos asista :: por esta razón hemos tenido una sesión soporífera, donde se han aburrido hasta los lectores de los informes de Aqui_no_hay_quien_viva :8: ::  :XX: 

En subasta han vendido unos místicos 46 contratos, que para el día pepitorio que hemos tenido hoy ha sido incluso alto.

En resumen, los ghkghk y Janus están desaparecidos del mercado, aquí solo mueven algo los mataos y así no se pueden sacar conclusiones, habrá que mirar por TÉCNICO :: para ver algo de claridad 

No se atraganten con los polvorones...


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2011)

Hands up,hands up!!
Prisa won't kick our ass!!


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

Informe de daños en los hoteles,cuaderno de bitacora del navio el 23/12/11



Gran volumen 1,5 millones de acciones

Saldo positivo,la manada de leoncios sigue devorando el papel que le echan los leoncios camelleros de la city

El leoncio camellero CM ha echado 520k acciones+ 150k el leoncio camellero MS
TOTAL 670k entre los dos a 2,18 la accion,ayer le salio a 2,15

Tal y como esta el mercado estos dos tienen ganas de seguir perdiendo dinero pues es muy alcista si descontaramos a estos dos del mercado que lo frenan

Lo gracioso es que se les ve y no se ocultan lo que provoca las risas de los demas leoncios
¿Tanto papel tienen?
¿quien se lo ha prestado?
etc,etc
La respuesta la semana que viene
PD

edito datos porque me los cambia el server informante::


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Hands up,hands up!!
> Prisa won't kick our ass!!



POR CIERTO.....
hoy un leoncio ha vendido 855k de acc de prisa..
¿no adivinas quien?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Llego, veo el percal y me entran dudas gaceleras....
Pero que tonticas están las P.
Si pierden los 9 se nos van por el barranquillo y ahí se quedan :S
Quiero decir que las mando a paseo.


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> POR CIERTO.....
> hoy un leoncio ha vendido 855k de acc de prisa..
> ¿no adivinas quien?



Hable por esa boquita!! 

Pues fíjese, si ese leoncio no llega a vender, igual estabamos hablando de prisa a 1 euros ya:Baile:

Que me voy de celebración navideña!

PD: Como ese leoncio sea uno de los cuales depende la refinanciación.....la cosa sería interesante...hable, hable...


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Hable por esa boquita!!
> 
> Pues fíjese, si ese leoncio no llega a vender, igual estabamos hablando de prisa a 1 euros ya:Baile:
> 
> ...



Son los dos mismos que en nh::

Son muy juguetones


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido *pobre* y el saldo diario *rojillo*.
> 
> Otro día gacelero de navidad, se ve que los leoncios están ayudando a poll...err que diga, a santa claus porque Claca no se ha presentado y han dejado el mercado en modo muerto viviente en manos de votines y silenciosas...que san apapusio nos asista :: por esta razón hemos tenido una sesión soporífera, donde se han aburrido hasta los lectores de los informes de Aqui_no_hay_quien_viva :8: ::  :XX:
> 
> ...




Hoyga usted¡¡ Yo hoy he estado dedicada a la noble labor de despedir gente.

No me ha dado ni a gacelear ni a cagar el hilo.

Ahora me enfado y no posteo las tetas ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoyga usted¡¡ Yo hoy he estado dedicada a la noble labor de despedir gente.
> 
> No me ha dado ni a gacelear ni a cagar el hilo.
> 
> Ahora me enfado y no posteo las tetas ::



Venga ya! Que es navidad! No se enfade! ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Dic 2011)

Enhorabuena a los *grandes* de aquí. Felicidades a los que sabéis de esto. A los que estáis todavía con las PRISA. Vuestro es el Reino de las plusvis.
Yo hui hace un par de días, cual *gacela cobarde* en 0,865.
Repito, felicidades y les deseo que sigan subiendo. Aquí cuanto más mejor (ganancias, se entiende).
Brinden con los suyos con buen cava.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2011)

Se presemtan una navidades de trading apasionantes ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Se presemtan una navidades de trading apasionantes ::



Hombre! Sr. Bertok, andaba usted perdido.
¿Como ve el panarama para la semana que viene?


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre! Sr. Bertok, andaba usted perdido.
> ¿Como ve el panarama para la semana que viene?



Rebote peligroso. Mientras no se desgracie el rebote, estar dentro es un buen negocio (no confundir con aguantar pérdidas a las primeras de cambio).

La semana que viene estaré encima del mercado y en este fantástico hilo.

Felices Fiestas a todos


----------



## atman (23 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoyga usted¡¡ Yo hoy he estado dedicada a la noble labor de despedir gente. No me ha dado ni a gacelear ni a _cagar_ el hilo.
> Ahora me enfado y no posteo las tetas ::




Jo...! Bueno... pues... aténgase a las consecuencias... Tendré que postear yo las mías...



Spoiler








:XX: :XX:


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoyga usted¡¡ Yo hoy he estado dedicada a la noble labor de despedir gente.
> 
> No me ha dado ni a gacelear ni a cagar el hilo.
> 
> Ahora me enfado y no posteo las tetas ::



Despedir gente justo antes de navidad, pero que desalmada...

Debería publicarlas solo por compensar a sus infelices despedidos :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoyga usted¡¡ Yo hoy he estado dedicada a la noble labor de despedir gente.
> 
> No me ha dado ni a gacelear ni a cagar el hilo.
> 
> Ahora me enfado y no posteo las tetas ::



¿y eso de las tetas?, ¿qué me he perdido estos días en los que apenas he entrado en el hilo?

*FOTO YA*.


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Dic 2011)

Yo estoy dando emoción a mi vida con un par de posiciones abiertas, pero claro, leo tetas y me despisto.


*Feliz Navidad a todos*


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 Dic 2011)

Mañana o pasado veré algunos valores, índices etc por aquí (poca familia y muy plastas..).


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> He mirado bien a mi bolita de cristal :XX:, y a 1,10 se pueden abrir cortos con 6 céntimos de stop de protección. La pega es que a esos precios y con el volumen que mueve, meterle 90.000 títulos es imposible (se quedaría poco más de 60 petardos en euros).




Pues la bolita ha funcionada, sorprendente. Ha llegado a 1,12 y después se ha dado la vuelta hasta 1. He estado a puntito a meter 10.000 titulos (para no reventarlo) a 1,11 pero rápidamente se puso en 1,08 y no he querido estar con 3 puntos menos de lo que pretendía. Finalmente no he entrado.

Queda retroceso hasta 0,95 perfectamente pero es tarde ya para este viaje.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues la bolita ha funcionada, sorprendente. Ha llegado a 1,12 y después se ha dado la vuelta hasta 1. He estado a puntito a meter 10.000 titulos (para no reventarlo) a 1,11 pero rápidamente se puso en 1,08 y no he querido estar con 3 puntos menos de lo que pretendía. Finalmente no he entrado.
> 
> Queda retroceso hasta 0,95 perfectamente pero es tarde ya para este viaje.



¿sigues en esa porquería?


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> He mirado bien a mi bolita de cristal :XX:, y a 1,10 se pueden abrir cortos con 6 céntimos de stop de protección. La pega es que a esos precios y con el volumen que mueve, meterle 90.000 títulos es imposible (se quedaría poco más de 60 petardos en euros).




Pues la bolita ha funcionado, sorprendente. Ha llegado a 1,12 y después se ha dado la vuelta hasta 1. He estado a puntito a meter 10.000 titulos (para no reventarlo) a 1,11 pero rápidamente se puso en 1,08 y no he querido estar con 3 puntos menos de lo que pretendía. Finalmente no he entrado.

Queda retroceso hasta 0,95 perfectamente pero es tarde ya para este viaje.


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿sigues en esa porquería?



Yes, of course!. Está el patio que se lo flipa.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2011)

BBVA retrasa la edad de jubilación del presidente y los consejeros a 75 años - elEconomista.es

Con este pollo veremos la acción a 2-3 leuros.


----------



## FranR (23 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes y sobre todo FELICES FIESTAS.

Hasta el último minuto, el Euro sigue jugando conmigo, se ha quedado como dormido unos minutos en el 1.304, esperemos que no sea ya el sueño de fin de semana y haga una ruptura abajo, de todas formas hoy cerraré algunas posiciones que traía cortas desde más arriba de 1.31. El resto dependerá de como quede muyyy cerquita del cierre.

Suerte señores.

P.D. Los objetivos eran pérdida de los 1.302 y cierre en los 1.2985...


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes y sobre todo FELICES FIESTAS.
> 
> Hasta el último minuto, el Euro sigue jugando conmigo, se ha quedado como dormido unos minutos en el 1.304, esperemos que no sea ya el sueño de fin de semana y haga una ruptura abajo, de todas formas hoy cerraré algunas posiciones que traía cortas desde más arriba de 1.31. El resto dependerá de como quede muyyy cerquita del cierre.
> 
> ...



Si le sirve, voy con usted en ese barco.


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2011)

Sr.janus, sr.JT.....saquen de mi cabeza a mi colega que trabaja en R4 y me esta medio obligando a vender las prisas!!!

Ya lo dije hace unos dias,pero deseo que pasen todos ustedes foreros unas felices fiestas.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Sr.janus, sr.JT.....saquen de mi cabeza a mi colega que trabaja en R4 y me esta medio obligando a vender las prisas!!!
> 
> Ya lo dije hace unos dias,pero deseo que pasen todos ustedes foreros unas felices fiestas.



Vigila a los leoncios 
mal rollo que se meta el CM a vender prisas......
y sobre todo mira todos los dias antes del 30 que no le declaren cortos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

hablando de gamesa, no se si alguien ya lo ha posteado

Titular de la posición % sobre el capital Fecha de comunicación Comunicaciones anteriores 
ALTAIR INVESTMENT MANAGEMENT LIMITED 0,564 31/10/2011 
HIGHBRIDGE CAPITAL MANAGEMENT, LLC 1,289 15/12/2011 
S.A.C. CAPITAL ADVISORS, L.P. *0,526 23/12/2011 *


y TRE

HIGHBRIDGE CAPITAL MANAGEMENT, LLC *0,898 23/12/2011 *


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hablando de gamesa, no se si alguien ya lo ha posteado
> 
> Titular de la posición % sobre el capital Fecha de comunicación Comunicaciones anteriores
> ALTAIR INVESTMENT MANAGEMENT LIMITED 0,564 31/10/2011
> ...



Si,ya lo dijimos
Son unos ca.bro.nes el mismo dia que le declaran los cortos tambien salen anunciando a bombo y platillo los contratos de egipto,los nuevos con iberdrola,etc
Total ,encima sube +1,53 y la gacelada correteando feliz por la sabana sin enterarse de que estan los leoncios sueltos::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,ya lo dijimos
> Son unos ca.bro.nes el mismo dia que le declaran los cortos tambien salen anunciando a bombo y platillo los contratos de egipto,los nuevos con iberdrola,etc
> Total ,encima sube +1,53 y el galecio correteando feliz por la sabana sin enterarse de que estan los leoncios sueltos::



Lo gracioso sería que las acciones prestadas fuesen de autocartera ::


----------



## VOTIN (23 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo gracioso sería que las acciones prestadas fuesen de autocartera ::



Eso no puede ser
La misma empresa no puede prestar sus acciones para esas cosas,seria para fusilarlos por malas practicas


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vigila a los leoncios
> mal rollo que se meta el CM a vender prisas......
> y sobre todo mira todos los dias antes del 30 que no le declaren cortos



Aquí también tenemos la misma serie temporal. Fecha clave a vigilar *30 de diciembre*

CM Te refieres a HIGHBRIDGE CAPITAL MANAGEMENT, LLC pero entro entro en marzo y junio.La de junio cuando prisa estaba a 1'5

PROMOTORA DE INFORMACIONES, S.A.
«1234» 
Página 1 de 4
Total de posiciones cortas
Fecha	Posición agregada
16/12/2011	1,554
02/12/2011	1,554
18/11/2011	1,554
04/11/2011	1,554
21/10/2011	1,554
07/10/2011	1,554
23/09/2011	1,554
09/09/2011	1,554
26/08/2011	1,554
12/08/2011	1,758

Respecto a Antena 3 parece que quiere romper el canal bajista




Con los hotelillos pasa parecido la fecha clave será el *30 de diciembre*, si sigue la serie temporal cosa que a los leonceos les suele gustar. 
Me gustaría conocer a alguno para saber el motivo de usar ciclos temporales perfectamente coordinados. Cada día esto se parece mas al risk.

NH HOTELES, S.A.
«123» 
Página 1 de 3
Total de posiciones cortas
Fecha	Posición agregada
16/12/2011	0,895
02/12/2011	0,895
18/11/2011	0,597
04/11/2011	0,597
21/10/2011	0,508
07/10/2011	0,508
23/09/2011	0,283
09/09/2011	0,283
26/08/2011	0,283
12/08/2011	0,283




Y por último curioso volumen el que han metido a deoleo y a puntito de superar la media de 200 y a poco de romper el canal bajista


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso no puede ser
> La misma empresa no puede prestar sus acciones para esas cosas,seria para fusilarlos por malas practicas



¿no pueden o no deberían? ::

Era solo especulación, es _casualidad_ que anuncien algo a bombo y platillo y luego tomen algunas acciones prestadas. 

Es que soy muy mal pensado. 

Tochaco sobre PRISA

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={762a656a-1a87-4b0c-9dc3-2d5e0fc447d7}

Extraigo un fragmento

_Con fecha 22 de diciembre de 2011, PROPU ha comenzado a ejecutar unos acuerdos sociales (el Plan de Reversión), que permiten a los socios de PROPU sustituir su participación indirecta en el capital de Prisa (a través de PROPU), por una participación directa_

¿como se hace esa sustitución? ¿comprando acciones, intercambiándolas o creando nuevas acciones?¿o ninguna de ellas?


----------



## VOTIN (24 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Aquí también tenemos la misma serie temporal. Fecha clave a vigilar *30 de diciembre*
> 
> CM Te refieres a HIGHBRIDGE CAPITAL MANAGEMENT, LLC pero entro entro en marzo y junio.La de junio cuando prisa estaba a 1'5
> 
> ...



HIGHBRIDGE CAPITAL MANAGEMENT no actua directamente en bolsa,podria ser
CAPITAL MARKET,sea de donde sea actuan quizas en rebaños de a tres y lo coordinan desde la city,podria ser que estuvieran los chinos detras con la jp morgan o el HSBC
El tema da para hacer una peli

PD
Le estan tirando cortos a los hoteles desde Agosto.....
Los dejaran ya tranquilos el dia 30?
subiran??


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hablando de gamesa, no se si alguien ya lo ha posteado
> 
> Titular de la posición % sobre el capital Fecha de comunicación Comunicaciones anteriores
> *ALTAIR INVESTMENT MANAGEMENT LIMITED 0,564 31/10/2011
> ...



¿dónde se puede mirar esa información?
web ,please
gracias

es esta???

CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas


----------



## VOTIN (24 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿no pueden o no deberían? ::
> 
> Era solo especulación, es _casualidad_ que anuncien algo a bombo y platillo y luego tomen algunas acciones prestadas.
> 
> ...



Lo de prisa son movimientos de sillones,para financiarse tienen que irse unos y entrar otros en el consejo de admon,los nuevos tiempos politicos mandan
De todas formas no indague usted demasiado,otros los han hecho con no muy buenos resultados


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde se puede mirar esa información?
> web ,please
> gracias



CNMV - Posiciones cortas. Consulta de comunicaciones


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> CNMV - Posiciones cortas. Consulta de comunicaciones



gracias, edité el mensaje anterior me dí cuenta de mi error::


----------



## Artik (24 Dic 2011)

Felices Fiestas a todos los que componen esto maravilloso hilo.


----------



## holgazan (24 Dic 2011)

Felices Fiestas y que 2012 sea brutalmente alcista. )

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5C-DShN82mc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ventxema (24 Dic 2011)

Felices fiestas a todos estimados foreros.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Dic 2011)

Escapada de la familia .. y ahora veamos un poco el Dax:
A veces, los gráficos diarios, no nos proporcionan demasiada información, yo siempre contrasto al final del día, cuando puedo que cada vez es menos, el gráfico en medio plazo en horas y semanas. El Dax en horas de varias sesiones nos dice cosas a fecha del viernes, veamos:





El Dax entre los 5360 y los 6170, ha formado una estructura de medio plazo con un ajuste no muy fino al 61,8% y sobre el que está intentando rebotar. Dentro del mismo, siempre en velas horarias, ha realizado varias estructuras, 2 bajistas y ahora una alcista entre los 5630 y algo y los 5970 +-. Corrigió al 61,8% de esta última (formando un martillo tampoco muy lustroso, pero pasable) y desde ahí está rebotando en dirección de máximos de esta última estructura.Repito lo del otro día, muy atentos ( la información que se intuye en los trazados del indicador Williams y el Estocástico, también nos puede animar a la decisión) a romper esos 5970 pq activaría una 2ª estructura desde los 5770 con igual rango que la primera hasta los 6100 ptos y hay 130 pipos que apalancados nos pueden proporcionar buenas plusvalías.
Único inconveniente, si pierde los 5840, es probable que intente cerrar un gap entre los 5830 y 5808, para luego posteriormente rebotar a zona de activación de 2ª estructura (pero incluso no sé si merecería la pena cerrar posición en tan pequeño tramo).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Dic 2011)

Un valor para cortos, con un rentabilidad posible de cerca del 40%.
Tienen que darse 2 condiciones, y son que en esta zona actual de pequeña mejoría, no puede romper al alza ni la MM200 ni la directriz bajista que deben actuar como resistencia. Si así se produce, cuando el mercado vuelva a estar en tendencia, puede caer tranquilamente desde los 10 € actuales hasta los 8,4, primer objetivo de estructura de dilatación e incluso a mayor plazo (dentro de esta primavera, claro), hasta los 6,2 objetivo de ruptura de triángulo de largo plazo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Dic 2011)

Un ejemplo de canal muy claro. EADS lo está haciendo, combinando con estructuras. Yo ahora mismo, estaría atento a la ruptura del mismo, tanto por encima del canal como por debajo con objetivo, la anchura del mismo. El gráfico es en velas semanales, y dado lo que insinuan los indicadores, parece que proximamente nos iremos a la zona alta del canal para volver a rebotar y romperlo hacia abajo, entiendo






Bueno, otra vez la familia me llama, de 8 a 10 a ver si me suelto por aquí. Hasta entonces


----------



## Fran200 (24 Dic 2011)

Felices fiestas y que el mercado se porte bien con todos vosotros el año que viene.

UN SALUDO


----------



## VOTIN (24 Dic 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Felices fiestas y que el mercado se porte bien con todos vosotros el año que viene.
> 
> UN SALUDO



De cuando es la foto???
Ah!!trafalgar square!!


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Dic 2011)

Hola Amig@s!!

Llevo unos días ausente del foro y la verdad que no he podido pasar ni para ponerme al dia.
Pero en este día tan señalado quería pasar a desearos a todos Felices Fiestas y que paséis una muy buena noche con la familia y cuidado con el vino Sr Pollastre, jeje.

Felices fiestas!! y buenas plusvis!!


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Dic 2011)

Feliz Nochebuena y Navidad a todos cuidado con los empachos:Baile:

Fran200 por aquí, buena señal, espero que aún quede rally


----------



## Fran200 (24 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> De cuando es la foto???
> Ah!!trafalgar square!!



La he cogido prestada de la red, no tenía ninguna otra a mano...

A ver si otros aprenden y dejan un saludo.....:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2011)

Mis vecinas y yo os deseamos.....







*FELIZ NOCHEBUENA Y FELIZ NAVIDAD* a toda la buena gente que pulula por el foro.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Dic 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> La he cogido prestada de la red, no tenía ninguna otra a mano...
> 
> A ver si otros aprenden y dejan un saludo.....:fiufiu:



Tu.tv - Videos de Arte y animaciones - Video: Toro Navideño


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Tu.tv - Videos de Arte y animaciones - Video: Toro Navideño



Me descojono con las bolillas.

Lo mejor es el final, así es como acabará el torito ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Tu.tv - Videos de Arte y animaciones - Video: Toro Navideño











bertok dijo:


> Me descojono con las bolillas.
> 
> Lo mejor es el final, así es como acabará el torito ::



No me sea aguafiestas!!! 
A disfrutar que hasta el martes toca _namás_ que comer y beber!


----------



## aksarben (24 Dic 2011)

A los leoncios, a las gacelillas, a los algos, a los largoplacistas, a los oreros, a los diviseros, a los cortitas, a las IAs...

¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Docma (24 Dic 2011)

Feliz Navidad, Cachos de Carne 

No os atraganteis con las plusvi....... digo con los langostinos :: 

Que paseis buena noche.

Dios os Bendiga


----------



## tortilla (24 Dic 2011)




----------



## ponzi (25 Dic 2011)

anda estan echando entre pillos anda el juego , carpatos la mencionado alguna vez, esta bastante bien....Feliz navidad a todos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (25 Dic 2011)

Yo tambien llevaba un par de dias desconectado por asuntos de trabajo, pero queria entrar para desearos una feliz navidad con la gente querida! Pero que se acaben pronto que estos dias la gente no va a mcdonalds y no quiero que pierda los 100!! Un abrazo a todos!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rosonero (25 Dic 2011)

Aquí otro desconectado dese hace días, pero en este caso pringando como los buenos en el curro, pero como dice la nueva vicepresidenta hay que sentirse un privilegiado ::
Que mejor página del hilo que la 25 para desearos unas felices fiestas y mejores plusvis.


----------



## Mulder (25 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días y feliz navidad a todos!



ghkghk dijo:


> Yo tambien llevaba un par de dias desconectado por asuntos de trabajo, pero queria entrar para desearos una feliz navidad con la gente querida! Pero que se acaben pronto que estos dias la gente no va a mcdonalds y no quiero que pierda los 100!! Un abrazo a todos!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



El dinero hay que ponerlo estos días en KFC, que parece que los japos lo han convertido en tradición 

Fiestas y tradiciones: una mezcla rara - Suplemento Estilo - Diario Los Andes


----------



## The Hellion (25 Dic 2011)

Aquí otro privilegiado que os desea feliz navidad a todos.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Dic 2011)

Feliz navidad y año nuevo a todos menos a uno


----------



## Claca (25 Dic 2011)

SP500:







El largo plazo, pero largo de verdad. 30 años con una tendencia muy bien definida.

Y ahora a ponernos gordacos


----------



## Claca (25 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo tambien llevaba un par de dias desconectado por asuntos de trabajo, pero queria entrar para desearos una feliz navidad con la gente querida! Pero que se acaben pronto que estos dias la gente no va a mcdonalds y no quiero que pierda los 100!! Un abrazo a todos!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Errr...







A puntito de cumplir con el gran segundo comentado en verano. Puede dilatar algo, pues de hecho tiene objetivos en los 102$, pero de momento la estructura parece muy clara. MCD gira rápido, así que hay que tener el punto de salida preparado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Dic 2011)

Bankinter, después de romper los 4,45, activó una segunda estructura hasta los 4,9 que ya está cerca de cumplir. Popular está haciendo algo muy similar, activó otra segunda estructura que aún le queda un poquito para llegar al objetivo. Muy bien la banca mediana, el mercado debe estar descontando que no van a caer, es decir, que antes habrá fusiones con otros más grandes etc, aunque soportarán igualmente la cuesta abajo de esta primera parte del año.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Dic 2011)

Gracias Claca! Yo el canal que tenia mirado es el que marcas en verde, iniciado a finales de 2008 y ahora simplemente la tenia como "a ver que pasa"... De cualquier modo, la sigo a diario y actuare en consecuencia. Muchas gracias!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Dic 2011)

*Repsol y Enagás cerca de los objetivos*






Repsol y Enagás, después de activar segundas estructuras, lo están haciendo muy bien, de hecho Repsol puede que supere máximos históricos pq ha roto un triángulo de mayor rango. Enagás, antes de repartir dividendo (0,38 €) debía andar por los 14 €, es decir, quién compró justamente antes o un poco antes, los 14,16 serían equivalentes a 14,54, es decir, estaría en ganancia siempre ya que la acción osciló entre los 13,8 y los 14,4 semanas antes de la liquidación del mismo. En todo caso, sigue alcista buscando un objetivo más ambicioso (y por cierto, están entrando manos fuertes interesantes).


----------



## mcd (25 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> SP500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿y como queda si la pones logaritmica??

^GSPC Basic Chart | S&P 500 Stock - Yahoo! Finance

repitiendo algo parecido a lo que ocurrión entre 1965 y 1975, un movimiento lateral de 10 años ?????


----------



## Claca (25 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias Claca! Yo el canal que tenia mirado es el que marcas en verde, iniciado a finales de 2008 y ahora simplemente la tenia como "a ver que pasa"... De cualquier modo, la sigo a diario y actuare en consecuencia. Muchas gracias!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Mejor así. Recuerdo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-132.html#post5353247

Ahora:







A puntito de cumplir el segundo GRAN (siempre hay excusas para las mayúsculas :baba alcista, sólo quedan objetivos menores en los 102$ y 103,4$, hay que andarse con mucho ojo. Ya sabes que digo lo que pienso sin ataduras, y si antes sólo podía recomendar compras, ahora me toca decir que hay que ir con cuidado. A corto vigilar que el canal aguante y a ver qué hace con la resistencia, pero lo lógico sería que fuera frenando hasta girar, lleva ya 3 gaps sin cubrir y el cuarto podría ser el de agotamiento que dé fin a la tendencia alcista.


----------



## Claca (25 Dic 2011)

mcd dijo:


> ¿y como queda si la pones logaritmica??
> 
> ^GSPC Basic Chart | S&P 500 Stock - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> repitiendo algo parecido a lo que ocurrión entre 1965 y 1975, un movimiento lateral de 10 años ?????



Antes que la escala, siempre hay que tener en cuenta el plazo, y si tomas los últimos diez años es indiscutible el lateral. En logarítimico hay quien verá un HCH que amenaza con concluir la tendencia alcista de muy largo plazo, pero de momento queda sólo en eso, una posibilidad como tantas otras. 

Yo prefiero ir poco a poco y sin demasiados prejuicios, porque lo peor que podemos hacer es adaptar el gráfico a lo que tenemos en mente, más que nada porque la imaginación no tiene límites, pero la operativa sí. Un diagnóstico acertado a 2 años vista puede suponer perfectamente la ruina de mañana, que se lo digan si no a los que _sabían_ que el IBEX se iba a los infiernos cuando el índice empezó a remontar en 2009.


----------



## aksarben (25 Dic 2011)

MCD :ouch:

Aprovecho para pedir opiniones sobre BBY (Best Buy), que me está mirando con ojitos, pero no tengo claro cuánto le queda por caer...


----------



## Claca (25 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Repsol y Enagás, después de activar segundas estructuras, lo están haciendo muy bien, de hecho Repsol puede que supere máximos históricos pq ha roto un triángulo de mayor rango. Enagás, antes de repartir dividendo (0,38 €) debía andar por los 14 €, es decir, quién compró justamente antes o un poco antes, los 14,16 serían equivalentes a 14,54, es decir, estaría en ganancia siempre ya que la acción osciló entre los 13,8 y los 14,4 semanas antes de la liquidación del mismo. En todo caso, sigue alcista buscando un objetivo más ambicioso (y por cierto, están entrando manos fuertes interesantes).



Buenas, crack

Coincido en que a REPSOL le queda algo de gasolina, pero no lo veo en situación de romper máximos, aunque ya se verá cuando llegue un poco más arriba. Lo último que comenté:



Claca dijo:


> REPSOL está aguantando muy bien el tipo contrariamente a lo que pensaba, activando un segundo hasta la zona de techo. Si el IBEX quiere forzar la maquinaria al límite, probablemente este valor acompañe la subida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al cierre del viernes:







El mínimo fue en los 21,74, así que todo en orden, un susto pero nada roto. Ahora bien, que te pese el culo cerca de la zona de máximos en mi opinión es mala señal, y las divergencias que acumula el valor empiezan a ser ya muy fuertes. Por ello para mí los 24 euros son zona de venta, con el stop profit muy ajustado. 

Un saludo y gracias por compartir tus gráficos ;-)


----------



## Claca (25 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> MCD :ouch:
> 
> Aprovecho para pedir opiniones sobre BBY (Best Buy), que me está mirando con ojitos, pero no tengo claro cuánto le queda por caer...









Lo dejo libre a tu interpretación, aunque también te digo que a mí los valores que dejan gaps a la baja del 14% no me llaman mucho la atención.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Dic 2011)

Gas Natural puede presentarnos una buena oportunidad. Tiene que romper los 13,45 y tiene 2 objetivos, una resistencia +- buena en 14 € y el objetivo de una 2ª posible 2ª estructura en 14,15. Yo estaría vigilante.





Y uno que recomendé en su momento, todo lo contrario si podía el personal ponerse corto (perdonad que saque un poquito de pecho), Sacyr, muy mal, uno de los malditos ultimamente en el ibex junto a telefónica aunque esta última en el muy largo plazo recuperará (yo la espero en 11,6 para un rebote corto y en torno a los 10-9,8 € en unos meses), pero lo dicho, Sacyr puede incluso iniciar en poco tiempo una 3ª estructura (aunque no son tan fiables como las 2 primeras)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Dic 2011)

Con un poquito de retraso... Os deseo unas muy muy felices Navidades a todos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas, crack
> 
> Coincido en que a REPSOL le queda algo de gasolina, pero no lo veo en situación de romper máximos, aunque ya se verá cuando llegue un poco más arriba. Lo último que comenté:
> 
> ...



Hola Claca, tú si que eres el crack de cracks, yo aparezco el finde un poco, pero tú todos los días cumples y guías a nuestras queridas compañeras gacelillas (nosotros/as incluidos/as) . Tengo que salir, a ver si antes de las 12 estoy de vuelta. El máximo lo veo si cumple con una 2ª estructura de mayor plazo (que no dibujo pero se puede ver a simple vista) que está practicamente activada, aunque lo primero sería cumplir con esta segunda de menor plazo. Repsol tira del ibex junto a un poco los bancos e inditex (como contrapeso de blue chips tenemos a tef y las energéticas), si el ibexl cierra el gap de los 8950, me cumple objetivo (aunque los 8840-880) son una barrera fuerte. Lo de máximos lo veo si cierra el gap y nos vamos a los 9300 a realizar un doble techo (muy improbable, pero no imposible ya que a veces ha roto la MM200 ligeramente para volver a girar y el ibex por encima de los 8600 y algo, no recuerdo, activa una segunda alcista).
Bueno, no me enrollo pq me están llamando. Ya lo veré más tarde con más calma.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Dic 2011)

Ciego de champagne me hallo, me conecto a ver si silenciosa a posteado sus tetas como prometió, y me encuentro el hilo llenos de dibujitos con lineas raras. 

*BANEO PERRRRRPETUO se merecen!*

Ale feliz navidad y tal!​


----------



## aksarben (25 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo dejo libre a tu interpretación, aunque también te digo que a mí los valores que dejan gaps a la baja del 14% no me llaman mucho la atención.



Muuuchas gracias, maestro .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Dic 2011)

Para el año que viene....


----------



## VOTIN (26 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para el año que viene....



Que chulo!!!
Este año te regalan el cristal y el año que viene el resto


----------



## VOTIN (26 Dic 2011)

Por cierto
Peponazo en TASE,sube un 2,18%
El martes vendra fuerte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por cierto
> Peponazo en TASE,sube un 2,18%
> El martes vendra fuerte



Ya lo dijo MM 

Por cierto estos telavivíes no respetan las fiestas de guardar, 

MAL YAHVÉ, MUY MAL


----------



## vyk (26 Dic 2011)

Esh una fieshta...!!!

Nikkei +1.35


----------



## J-Z (26 Dic 2011)

Como salga la Merkel con algún nein nein se acaba la fiesta, que por cierto mañana no hay.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Dic 2011)

Sobre Repsol:





La 2ª estructura sería la que habría activado junto a otra menor que se veía con retroceso al 38,2% (no dibujada pero se ve a simple vista) y que nos podría enviar por encima de los 24,4. Es más, tiene 2 o 3 apoyos técnicos que creo que la podrían enviar más lejos, hasta los 24,9 descontando dividendo. Un rectángulo amplio roto en los 22,6 con 3 € de objetivo alcista y que también sirve en parte a un triángulo formado tb roto al alza con objetivo todavía más alto sobre los 25 € aunque bastante complicado ya que no es la zona de ruptura más regular. También tiene de apoyo fuerte el cruce de las media de 50 con la de 200 al alza (aunque la mm 200 no era alcista, pero fue rota igualmente) y el estocástico y otros indicadores, además de mínimos crecientes, ha realizado y eso es más infrecuente, 2 máximos crecientes. Yo lo veo por ahora factible, su dividendo es para el 10 de enero, es relativamente alto y aunque no creo en analizar un valor por el dividendo, si que antes de su liquidación es poco probable que ese valor minore al menos, por lo que tiene cierto margen de cumplimiento.
En cualquier caso, aunque el valor sigue siendo alcista, me mojaría más con Gas Natural en estos momentos


----------



## The Hellion (26 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para el año que viene....









4000 prisas hoy, y cuando recuperen los 15 euros, las canjea por este. 

Que, además, es un prodigio de exactitud: +/-4s / 24h ::

Aunque, ¿a quién le interesa la hora si se puede perder el tiempo mirando esa maravilla?


----------



## ghkghk (26 Dic 2011)

Vaya asco... He llegado al trabajo con poco o nada que hacer y con unas ganas atroces de bolsa sin interferencias. Y me encuentro esto... 

Cambien tetas por bolsa:


----------



## The Hellion (26 Dic 2011)

Eh, hoyga, si no le gusta el Monaco V4 tengo aquí el casio Costa style







Ya sabe que aquí estamos para servir, y que

If we don't got it, you don't want it

[YOUTUBE]P3pmwrtlDaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (26 Dic 2011)

¿Opiniones?







No tengo carnet de moto (de hecho me dan respeto), no he conducido nada que no sea una Vespino con 13 años hace casi dos décadas pero me vendría bien para ir al centro y no liarme aparcando...


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Dic 2011)

La compro mi socio hace 2 meses y está encantado.

Nos hemos ido juntos alguna vez a ver a los clientes y me seguía sin problemas(yo tengo un scooter normal). Con lo cual cabe bien entre coches una vez le tienes cogida la medida, y la sensación de seguridad en mojado o al pisar las lineas blancas es infinitamente mayor.

Si no te gustan las motos es una que yo compraría.


----------



## atman (26 Dic 2011)

Supongo que es hacerse. Siemrpe he pensado que ese tipo de hibridos están enfocados a quien nunca ha cogido una bici o una moto y eso de las dos ruedas les da miedo.... No las he probado, pero me huelo que esa "idea" es un poco engañosa.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Dic 2011)

Gracias Adrian! 

Es la de 125? Es que me da miedo que con tanto peso sea un lastre con ese "molinillo"... pero por otro lado no voy a darle uso a subir a la de 400 ó 500. 

Creo que para ir con seguridad y a mi ritmo me basta la de 125cc.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Dic 2011)

No, es la de 400.

Mínimo miraría la de 250 que con el peso que tiene se quedará con las prestaciones de una 125 normal.

Se maneja MUY fácil y con el motor de 250 podrás hacer una visitilla a la novia si ha salido del centro de Valencia. Con la 125 no te atreverás...


----------



## ghkghk (26 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que es hacerse. Siemrpe he pensado que ese tipo de hibridos están enfocados a quien nunca ha cogido una bici o una moto y eso de las dos ruedas les da miedo.... No las he probado, pero me huelo que esa "idea" es un poco engañosa.




Hombre... una bici sí! Muchas de hecho.

No lo tengo tan claro, he leido muchas reviews de "moteros" y sí dicen que el grado de seguridad que aporta es mucho más alto, y que por otro lado también es agradable de conducir. Dicho esto, no la he probado por lo que hablo de oidas.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Opiniones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bastante cara para lo que es.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> bastante cara para lo que es.




El problema es que "lo que es" es algo único en su especie (o casi) por lo que no se puede comparar con otra cosa para valorar su precio. A ver si otras marcas se animan y bajan el precio.


----------



## atman (26 Dic 2011)

Pues la verdad es que no... pero... si es así... igual hasta a mí me interesa... íjate tn!..


----------



## bradomín (26 Dic 2011)

A los sabios del foro: ¿Cuándo paga TRE el dividendo?

Gracias.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Dic 2011)

bradomín dijo:


> A los sabios del foro: ¿Cuándo paga TRE el dividendo?
> 
> Gracias.



Dividendos - Técnicas Reunidas


----------



## EL_LIMITE (26 Dic 2011)

Felicies Fiestas a todos y próspero año nuevo, sigo por aquí leyendo, aunque con mucho menos tiempo que antes.


----------



## tarrito (26 Dic 2011)

hay un hilo en el principal a tal propósito ... pero esto hay que verloooo 

esperad! pregunto; ¿el día de los Santos Inocentes se mantiene o nos lo han cambiado? 

La CAM retiene 36.000 euros de un fondo de inversin a un cliente hasta el ao 3000 | Castelln | elmundo.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> hay un hilo en el principal a tal propósito ... pero esto hay que verloooo
> 
> esperad! pregunto; ¿el día de los Santos Inocentes se mantiene o nos lo han cambiado?
> 
> La CAM retiene 36.000 euros de un fondo de inversin a un cliente hasta el ao 3000 | Castelln | elmundo.es



Las va cobrar esta familia


----------



## The Hellion (26 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las va cobrar esta familia



Ciertamente, aquí hay una foto de la reunión familiar, delante del colgado (¿se llamaba Numaios, no?)


----------



## tarrito (26 Dic 2011)

Numaios, es el hermano de Thais (la azul).
El planeta es Zotra.
Una de mis series preferidas, junto con Érase una vez el cuerpo humano 

cosas de la edad y tal


----------



## The Hellion (26 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Numaios, *es el hermano de Thais (la azul)*.
> El planeta es Zotra.
> Una de mis series preferidas, junto con Érase una vez el cuerpo humano
> 
> cosas de la edad y tal



Luego Thais es la que se tiraba la serie entera gritando "¡Numaios, hermano mío!"

Hay que joderse. De los artículos del código civil no me acuerdo ni aunque me vaya la vida en ello, y sin embargo, de estas cosas no te olvidas aunque quieras. :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Dic 2011)

DE mis series favoritas también, pero, entrando en frikismos en mayor profundidad, cambio la del cuerpo humano por los caballeros del zodíaco. 

DE la de ulises, simpr me acordaré de el ordenador de abordo, SHIRKA, que parecía un juego SIMON intergaláctico...








Por cierto, el primer capítulo de la serie, en el que rescatan a Thais y Numaios de las garras del cíclope, es épico. En general la série lo es en strictu sensu ya que es la ODISEA! 

Años esperando que llegaran a los hielos galácticos 

[YOUTUBE]O2x2mvvb56k[/YOUTUBE]


DIOS HE CONSEGUIDO LLEVAR EL FRIKISMO DEL HILO A COTAS INSUPERABLES.

Cuando programe mi IA, la llamaré SHIRKA.


MÁXIMA ENERGÍA FOTÓNICA SHIRKA!!!!​


----------



## tarrito (26 Dic 2011)

me está cambiando ustek al sabio barbudo por el Fénix, el Dragón o el Cisne ??? 
::

cuántas horas de tele habremos acumulado! :ouch: 

Himboco a l@s frikis (algo viejun@s) del hilo !!! Comenten/Aporten :XX:


----------



## patilltoes (26 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien sabe si pasa algo grave con Astrazeneca?, google finance habla de PER 6 (el sector anda entre 12 y 20), ¿les ha explotado un laboratorio?


----------



## SunZi (26 Dic 2011)

Perdonan que me inmiscuiya, pero me han hecho recordar a "*Comando G*":







En cuanto a temas bolsísticos esperemos que el 2012 vuelva a coger un tono *ecologista* y perdamos de vista el *rojo passión* de este 2011. Por pedir que no quede.


----------



## Mulder (26 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Numaios, es el hermano de Thais (la azul).
> El planeta es Zotra.
> Una de mis series preferidas, junto con Érase una vez el cuerpo humano
> 
> cosas de la edad y tal



Es ud. un auténtico niñato, donde estuviera 'Erase una vez el hombre' que se quite lo demás ::


----------



## tarrito (26 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Es ud. un auténtico niñato, donde estuviera 'Erase una vez el hombre' que se quite lo demás ::



oiga, oigaaa!! yo controlo a partir de "la cometa blanca", "tigres y leones" ... más atrás mi mente no recuerda 

y para Comando G, prefiero Mazinger Z ienso:
todavía recuerdo la cancioncita de la intro de Comando G, qué "agradable" musiquilla ... y qué voces :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si pasa algo grave con Astrazeneca?, google finance habla de PER 6 (el sector anda entre 12 y 20), ¿les ha explotado un laboratorio?



Creo que se ha equivocado ustéc de foro... ::


----------



## Mulder (26 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> oiga, oigaaa!! yo controlo a partir de "la cometa blanca", "tigres y leones" ... más atrás mi mente no recuerda
> 
> y para Comando G, prefiero Mazinger Z ienso:
> todavía recuerdo la cancioncita de la intro de Comando G, qué "agradable" musiquilla ... y qué voces :XX:



Yo pasé mi tierna infancia viendo 'un globo, dos globos, tres globos..' :

[YOUTUBE]10ybinDWfoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Hellion (26 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo pasé mi tierna infancia viendo 'un globo, dos globos, tres globos..' :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]10ybinDWfoE[/YOUTUBE]



Ya, y deseando en lo más íntimo de su ser poder manejar al monstruo Luis Ricardo como si fuese un muñeco. Que los de este hilo somos lo peor, con ansias de dominar el mundo y someter a la humanidad a nuestros designios. GT veía un Simon y se imaginaba surcando el espacio combatiendo leoncios con una computadora de IA :XX::XX: 

Y yo me he pasado lo que vamos de navidades (y hasta fin de año me temo que no acabo) durmiendo una media de cuatro horas, trabajando como un ******* y me acaban de llamar español vago de los cojones arbitrajista sinvergüenza 




> Bueno estoy de acuerdo en parte, pero ud. no está contribuyendo a la economía, es un arbitrajista, un sinvergüenza. Es como si yo compro una barra de pan por 1€ y encuentro a un tonto que me la compre por 1,20€. Si has leído "Un paseo Aleatorio por Wall Street" sabrás que siempre hay un idiota dispuesto a pagar más por cualquier acción.
> 
> En definitiva no me parecen bien esos movimientos especulativos a corto plazo, es diferente si inviertes tu renta durante un año para obtener unos rendimientos. Pero tienes que ganar dinero realizando una labor productiva. Entiendo que siendo Españoles como sois, y encima MBAs, seréis vagos de cojones y os gustaría ganaros la vida en un despacho acomodados en vuestro sillón y viviendo de la compra venta. A mi también me gustaría ganarme la vida así, pero es económicamente destructor y éticamente cuestionable.



Joder qué puta manía con la economía real, con el trabajo de verdad lejos de un despacho. También es verdad que me pasa por meterme donde no me llaman, en hilos keynesianos y tropelías varias. 

Eso sí, me matan cuando te sueltan "a mi también me gustaría ganarme la vida así", "trabajo en la administración porque me gusta ayudar al prójimo; en la privada no puedo medrar, pero si me pagasen bien, no estaría en la pública" y cosas similares. ::::


----------



## tarrito (26 Dic 2011)

de nuevo me veo en la "obligación" de rectificarle ::

no se trata del "Monstruo Luis Ricardo" ... Luis Ricardo era el científico locuelo, el monstruo en cuestión, se llamaba *******stein 8:

de bolsa nooo pero de frikadas :XX:

edito; no sé porqué no me deja poner el nombre : 
el monstruo de S á n c h e z s t e i n


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Dic 2011)

A ese le dejaba yo el cierre del año de todos los clientes, y más por estas fechas donde la escasez de € me hace medir cada paso al milímetro y cobrando la mitad que hace años(contable)


----------



## The Hellion (26 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> de nuevo me veo en la "obligación" de rectificarle ::
> 
> no se trata del "Monstruo Luis Ricardo" ... Luis Ricardo era el científico locuelo, el monstruo en cuestión, se llamaba *******stein 8:
> 
> ...



Aquí es donde aporto documentación fehaciente suficiente para establecer que la correcta filiación del montruo era Luis Ricardo Sancheztein

[YOUTUBE]GfO8HTGE33A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (26 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya, y deseando en lo más íntimo de su ser poder manejar al monstruo Luis Ricardo como si fuese un muñeco. Que los de este hilo somos lo peor, con ansias de dominar el mundo y someter a la humanidad a nuestros designios. GT veía un Simon y se imaginaba surcando el espacio combatiendo leoncios con una computadora de IA :XX::XX:
> 
> Y yo me he pasado lo que vamos de navidades (y hasta fin de año me temo que no acabo) durmiendo una media de cuatro horas, trabajando como un ******* y me acaban de llamar español vago de los cojones arbitrajista sinvergüenza
> 
> ...



Pues yo acabo de pasar por un hilo donde dicen que no pagamos suficientes impuestos ::::

...y me he callado porque si comento algo iba a terminar reportando al que ha iniciado el hilo por insultos.


----------



## tarrito (26 Dic 2011)

buenoooo fail y owned y todas esas cosas 

perooo txéee serà per diners 

La deuda del Ayuntamiento de Gandia supera los 300 millones de euros - elEconomista.es

alguien que tenga la conversora a pesetas y que nos lo cuente ???


----------



## aksarben (26 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> 4000 prisas hoy, y cuando recuperen los 15 euros, las canjea por este.
> 
> Que, además, es un prodigio de exactitud: +/-4s / 24h ::
> 
> Aunque, ¿a quién le interesa la hora si se puede perder el tiempo mirando esa maravilla?



Ver esas correas funcionando en directo debe ser un lujazo :baba:


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Ver esas correas funcionando en directo debe ser un lujazo :baba:



TAG Heuer V4 - YouTube

TAG Heuer - Monaco V4,X - YouTube


----------



## aksarben (26 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> TAG Heuer V4 - YouTube
> 
> TAG Heuer - Monaco V4,X - YouTube



Pero en directoooo, en directooooo :´(


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2011)

Buenas noches. Como van esos futuros. Actualmente estoy de vacaciones, y solo tengo acceso a la bolsa desde el movil. Os envio una foto del arbol de navidad situado en la ciudad donde estoy ahora....Creo que me adelantado un poco a la JGA

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenas noches. Como van esos futuros. Actualmente estoy de vacaciones, y solo tengo acceso a la bolsa desde el movil. Os envio una foto del arbol de navidad situado en la ciudad donde estoy ahora....Creo que me adelantado un poco a la JGA
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



¿plaza del ayuntamiento?


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿plaza del ayuntamiento?



Has acertado  buen ojo...Entre que habia tanta gente y que la hice rapido, ha salido un poco mal.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Dic 2011)

Ale, a ver si mañana podemos cerrar con alegría

_Patriot Coal Corporation (NYSECX) is currently trading at $9.48 up 4.9% in after-hours on 8000 shares traded. PCX is trading -10.87% below its 50 day moving average and -47.43% below its 200 day moving average. PCX is -69.04% below its 52-week high and 30.64% above its 52-week low.

Read more:Top Gainers in After-hours Today, Dec-23_


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Dic 2011)

Buenos días señores (y señores del FBI que se hacen pasar por tías), hoy descansa todo el mundo?

Nadie da niveles?(o similar xd)

Yo doy los míos(para que actúen en contratendencia y ganen dinero  )
Eur/Usd, Corto hasta 1,298X
Dax, Largo hasta 5916

El porque, pues por que eso me dice mi bola de cristal "mistica".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenos días señores (y señores del FBI que se hacen pasar por tías), hoy descansa todo el mundo?
> 
> *Nadie da niveles*?(o similar xd)
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

Buenos días,

Como regalo de navidad os traigo un valor que ofrece buenas perspectivas en el lado corto para los próximos meses, que sé de sobras de qué pie cojeamos los burbus y con la prohibición todavía vigente de la CNMV el mono nos puede.

ACS:







La zona de stop queda lejos todavía, aunque hay que considerar que los objetivos son igualmente ambiciosos, de un 17% el primero y un espectacular 25% el segundo. Con poca carga, más adelante puede ser una excelente opción para mantener una temporadita.

Edit: ACSCONST (de otro modo no encuentro mis posts :cook


----------



## pollastre (27 Dic 2011)

La madre que parió, un peluco de 80K pavasos...

Y yo que pensaba que era un excéntrico con mis gustos en el mundo del motor...




The Hellion dijo:


> 4000 prisas hoy, y cuando recuperen los 15 euros, las canjea por este.
> 
> Que, además, es un prodigio de exactitud: +/-4s / 24h ::
> 
> Aunque, ¿a quién le interesa la hora si se puede perder el tiempo mirando esa maravilla?


----------



## faraico (27 Dic 2011)

joer con las prisas


Fecha hora cotización	precio volumen 
27/12/11 09:01:21
0,950 
5.000
27/12/11 09:01:21
0,950 
0
27/12/11 09:01:16	0,940 15.150
27/12/11 09:00:43	0,940 5.000
27/12/11 09:00:35	0,950 2.000
27/12/11 09:00:12	0,950 1.318.183


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Dic 2011)

Yuju!! esta vez si ha tocado mi nivel!!(y lo ha reventado, pero eso me viene bien XD)


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

PRISA ya está ahora pegadita a la primera resistencia importante.


----------



## faraico (27 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> PRISA ya está ahora pegadita a la primera resistencia importante.



si, de 0,96 se ha ido directa a 0,94 con 100.000 acciones que le han puesto a la venta:cook:


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

PRISA:



Claca dijo:


> Es que ese es otro valor para no estar en el corto plazo. En mi opinión este tipo de chicharros tienen una filosofía distinta, no se puede ir en busca de un 5%. Un 5% debe ser el stop mínimo en la mayoría de operaciones para ir en busca de un 15% o un 20%. Janus es un crack que se mueve con mucha gracia en plazos muy cortos, pero esas habilidades no las tiene todo el mundo y más nos vale aceptarlo.
> 
> PRISA:
> 
> ...



HOY:







Ya comenté que la zona de stop era la que era, nada que ver con el 3% que muchos tienen estandarizados en la mente no sé muy bien por qué. Esto conviene repetirlo: la operativa se adapta al precio, no al revés. Un chicharro normalmente requerirá stops amplios, si no estamos dispuestos a asumirlos, mejor no entrar en valores tan volátiles. Dicho esto, vemos que hoy ha parado al tick en la discontinua roja que se aprecia en todo su esplendor en el primer gráfico de mi anterior mensaje.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

Muahahahaha, no tengan prisa con las PRISAS.

No querrán que llegue a los 1.3€, por tutatis que llegará, en dos días.

Por lo demás, todo felicidad.

¿¿¿¿Claca, es usted más de Ulises31 o de Oliver y Benji :: ????

Por cierto, mi sl estaba en 0.795 

*NOTICIA*

Prisa salva otro 'match-ball': firma hoy con la banca la refinanciación de su deuda

Pero vamos, que ya estaba descontado :XX:


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muahahahaha, no tengan prisa con las PRISAS.
> 
> No querrán que llegue a los 1.3€, por tutatis que llegará, en dos días.
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué? De las tortugas ninja.


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muahahahaha, no tengan prisa con las PRISAS.
> 
> No querrán que llegue a los 1.3€, por tutatis que llegará, en dos días.
> 
> ...




Y sale la noticia en plena resistencia, si es que son :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Dic 2011)

Buenos días, que volumen tan bajo en el Ibex...se nota que estamos con resacón.


----------



## tatur (27 Dic 2011)

Dentro en telefonica de nuevo, y esta vez con la intencion de largo plazo. Veremos si paramos la racha de desaciertos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Pero qué? De las tortugas ninja.



Era coña, ayer estuvimos de charla sobre dibujos animados que vimos en nuestra juventud. 

Con que usted usted es de las tortugas ninja.... mmmmmm ienso: ::


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Dentro en telefonica de nuevo, y esta vez con la intencion de largo plazo. Veremos si paramos la racha de desaciertos.



Que valor¡

Le vendo mis acciones bien baratas, no vea que ganas de salirme que tengo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

Vamos esos hoteles!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Dic 2011)

Feliz Navidad, me reengancho al hilo después de varios días de náuseas matutinas (se sufren en pareja) y otras situaciones poco navideñas ) 

A ver qué se puede rascar en lo que queda de año...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

Sr. O.B.I, feliz navidad y cuídela que trae el mejor de lo regalos!

Por lo visto se podrá rascar algo hacia arriba según cierto post navideño de cierto leoncio amable. Así lo espero yo, y ojalá asi sea .


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Dic 2011)

Bueno, mi techo(Dax) considero que ya se puede dar por roto y fulminado y espero que actúe de suelo para un movimiento amplio... el limite es el cielo XD


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2011)

Para mí, siguiente nivel en el DAX 5995. Pero yo no doy por roto (aún) el nivel que tú das...


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Dic 2011)

Sr. Claca, si tiene tiempo y ganas, 
¿Ve NH para entrar unos días?


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Para mí, siguiente nivel en el DAX 5995. Pero yo no doy por roto (aún) el nivel que tú das...



Como he dicho en multitud de ocasiones, es normal, yo soy novato y sigo al pie de la letra mi firma, con lo cual tomar en serio cualquier comentario mío respecto a bolsa es de estar fastidiado de la cabeza...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Claca, si tiene tiempo y ganas,
> ¿Ve NH para entrar unos días?



¿Para alojarse dice? Si, están muy bien esos hoteles todo muy limpico y tal.

Para himbertir, ni idea


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días!

Yo también comparto las náuseas en pareja 

Y ahora a participar en el BRRRRRUTALLL RALLY ALCISTA navideño.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo también comparto las náuseas en pareja
> 
> Y ahora a participar en el BRRRRRUTALLL RALLY ALCISTA navideño.



Ahi vá! ¿Un Muldercito viene de camino? Enhorabuena!!!

A ver donde nos lleva este B.R.A. II ....


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2011)

Con tan poca volatilidad yo no puedo operar.

Mañana más y mejor.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo también comparto las náuseas en pareja
> 
> Y ahora a participar en el BRRRRRUTALLL RALLY ALCISTA navideño.



Enhorabuenaaaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2011)

No, no me refería a que hay un bebé en camino, al menos no de momento. Me refiero a que con tanto atracón, vino y cava uno acaba levantándose con naúseas y la pareja también (que para eso comió y bebió lo mismo) 

A su debido momento les anunciaré la llegada de un@ futurible muldercill@, si procede.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Ya predije que el dia 27 seria pepon en nh,todo es que los leoncios de la city tengan agotado o no el papel 
Esta noche veremos si han echado papel y cuanto al mercado
Como no tegan saldo negativo preparense a fuertes peponazos esta semana
Pueden no tener ya papel para sujetar el valor


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Dic 2011)

Me parece que la City está de compras hoy, pero no en la bolsa, que creo que no abre :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no me refería a que hay un bebé en camino, al menos no de momento. Me refiero a que con tanto atracón, vino y cava uno acaba levantándose con naúseas y la pareja también (que para eso comió y bebió lo mismo)
> 
> A su debido momento les anunciaré la llegada de un@ futurible muldercill@, si procede.



Esa era mi segunda opción...pero como estamos con el indicador buenasnuevas en sobrecompra la descarté ::


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me parece que la City está de compras hoy, pero no en la bolsa, que creo que no abre :rolleye:



No hacen falta personas para operar,funcionan en mono automatico
Si gastan todo su papel en los cortos del dia 16 tendran que empezar a palmar pasta recomprando
El dia 30 es clave para que cierre en verde nh,calculo que ese deberia ser el ultimo dia de que a los leoncios de la city se le acabe el suministro de las acc prestadas


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Atencion
Torpedo lanzado a la linea de flotacion de GRIFOLS,un submarino usano le lanzo ayer un torpedo de magnitud 0.752 ayer escondido entre un festivo
Los que esten montados en ese barco deberian irse a las lanchas salvavidas antes de que llegue


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Dic 2011)

Feliz Navidad, Año Nuevo..... y tal y tal

Estoy desconectado de éste hilo por trabajillos aunque esté de vacaciones en curro de verdad....

A lo mejor ya lo habéis hablado, pero por si acaso no os pille desprevenidos.....

Aumento de comisiones en Broker ING.

"A partir de enero de 2012 el “Broker Naranja” de ING Direct cobrará comisiones de custodia a los clientes que no realicen operaciones de compraventa de valores. Haga números: podría interesarle cambiar de intermediario.
Comisiones para los inversores tranquilos
A aquellos clientes del “Broker Naranja” de ING Direct que al menos no realicen una operación de compraventa a lo largo de un semestre natural (esto es, del 1 de enero al 30 de junio el primero y del 1 de julio al 31 de diciembre el segundo), la entidad empezará a cobrarles, a partir de enero, una comisión de custodia de 4,72 euros (4 euros más el IVA) por cada uno de los valores que tengan en cartera, ya sean españoles o extranjeros (cuantos más títulos diferentes se tengan en cartera, mayor será el importe a abonar por esta nueva comisión)."

Saludos


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2011)

Ya que Pollastre nos enseñó algo de la suya, y ya que estamos en navidad... yo les voy a enseñar mis pantallas... sí, soy algo miope ¿se nota?


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Dic 2011)

Sr Atman supongo que las pantallas serán táctiles y las ordenes las da corriendo. Ahorrará en gym.


----------



## bronx5 (27 Dic 2011)

Paradita del DAX en el 5900, hacia donde irá ahora???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

bronx5 dijo:


> Paradita del DAX en el 5900, hacia donde irá ahora???









:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ya que Pollastre nos enseñó algo de la suya, y ya que estamos en navidad... yo les voy a enseñar mis pantallas... sí, soy algo miope ¿se nota?



Pues yo creo que se hubiera ahorrado una pasta con este dispositivo:







::


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Dic 2011)

Yo con que se vean los 8490 en el dax me vale, serían los 2.500 puntos que faltaron(IBEX) en el BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA del Sr. MV


----------



## bronx5 (27 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Y más allá.


----------



## vyk (27 Dic 2011)

Buenos (y aburridos) días a todos. Esto está parado a más no poder.


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr Atman supongo que las pantallas serán táctiles y las ordenes las da corriendo. Ahorrará en gym.



NO son táctiles, son golpeables. Me gusta el padel y no tengo tiempo de jugar así que... :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Buenos (y aburridos) días a todos. Esto está parado a más no poder.



Sera para ti
Para mi va bien,nh +5% y subiendo
Si hay suerte se cerrara en 2,30 hoy ,sera la cuarta vela verde seguida

Todo dependera de los leoncios de la city


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Sera para ti
> Para mi va bien,nh +5% y subiendo
> Si hay suerte se cerrara en 2,30 hoy ,sera la cuarta vela verde seguida
> 
> Todo dependera de los leoncios de la city



Yo que quería comprarle sus hoteles con dos periódicos...


----------



## vyk (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Sera para ti
> Para mi va bien,nh +5% y subiendo
> Si hay suerte se cerrara en 2,30 hoy ,sera la cuarta vela verde seguida
> 
> Todo dependera de los leoncios de la city



Mi cartera hoy está parada. Creo que voy a hacerme con algún chicharro para darme vidilla.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo que quería comprarle sus hoteles con dos periódicos...



Tengan ustedes cuidado con los periodicos esos que un dia le van a dar una mala noticia::


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2011)

Al Dax le dimos dos toques seguidos antes, ahora vamos a por el tercero a ver si rompe por arriba.... ¿O antes fué un único intento y vamos a por el segundo, con más posibilidades de fallo?


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Dic 2011)

Yo lo veo alcista.
Pero considero que esta subida es por maquillar el año, porque el euro/dolar no acompaña para nada y lo veo bajista(aunque lleva unos días lateral cansino).


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Dic 2011)

Una consulta de novato.

¿Que dificultad tiene de cara a hacer la declaración de la renta dejar operaciones abiertas? ¿Como se declararian, o sólo se declaran al año del cierre?


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Una consulta de novato.
> 
> ¿Que dificultad tiene de cara a hacer la declaración de la renta dejar operaciones abiertas? ¿Como se declararian, o sólo se declaran al año del cierre?



Ninguna. Solo se declaran al año siguiente de vender 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Dic 2011)

El Dax se va a los infiernos, alguien sabe porque?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El Dax se va a los infiernos, alguien sabe porque?



Lo siento, culpa mía, iba a abrir un largo en 5900... pero tranqui, que ya cierro la ventana de órdenes... )


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Claca, si tiene tiempo y ganas,
> ¿Ve NH para entrar unos días?



Sí y no. Creo que le puede quedar subida, pero debe ser aprovechada para salir del valor. En el entorno de los 2,40 tiene una resistencia muy importante y no sería de extrañar que se dirigiera hasta ahí a modo de pull, dado que el sentimiento negativo en NHH es muy fuerte:







La estructura es MUY bajista, y puede deshacerse, sí, pero mientras siga vigente hay que estar fuera.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí y no. Creo que le puede quedar subida, pero debe ser aprovechada para salir del valor. En el entorno de los 2,40 tiene una resistencia muy importante y no sería de extrañar que se dirigiera hasta ahí a modo de pull, dado que el sentimiento negativo en NHH es muy fuerte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguira subiendo hasta los 3 euros,vale mas en libros que eso
Una cosa es la tendencia bajista y otra la realidad
Esta nos dice que cuando valia 5 o 6 estaba sobrevalorada y por lo tanto solo podia bajar,ahora esta nos dice que esta infravalorada y toca subir
En un punto intermedio,cerca de 3 se quedara salvo sonar de trompetas y demas perroflautadas debe andar por ahi
Yo me puse la salida en 2,5 si es este año pero si no llegamos la pasare a 2,8 para Enero


----------



## patilltoes (27 Dic 2011)

Aunque trate de fundamentales, horror, me autorrespondo aqui:

AstraZeneca's Problems. In the Pipeline:

Astrazeneca tiene problemas graves de expiracion de patentes y con su pipeline.


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Seguira subiendo hasta los 3 euros,vale mas en libros que eso
> Una cosa es la tendencia bajista y otra la realidad
> Esta nos dice que cuando valia 5 o 6 estaba sobrevalorada y por lo tanto solo podia bajar,ahora esta nos dice que esta infravalorada y toca subir
> En un punto intermedio,cerca de 3 se quedara salvo sonar de trompetas y demas perroflautadas debe andar por ahi
> Yo me puse la salida en 2,5 si es este año pero si no llegamos la pasare a 2,8 para Enero



Claro, como Técnicas, como Gamesa, como Arcelor, como...

Los fundamentales son todo, efectivamente, sólo que ni tú ni yo tenemos acceso real a los mismos. En un par de meses sale a la luz que la deuda real de la compañía es 10 veces superior a la estimada y ya tendrías justificación para las caídas. Si el AT es difícil, invertir en base a fundamentales es mucho más complicado, pero allá tú. Para mí la tendencia es la realidad, ya que no voy a pensar que soy más listo que los que manejan el cotarro, y si ello supone perderse los primeros dineros, que así sea, pero al menos me aseguro de no perder mis últimos euros.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tengan ustedes cuidado con los periodicos esos que un dia le van a dar una mala noticia::



sip, pero ya estará descontada::


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Claro, como Técnicas, como Gamesa, como Arcelor, como...
> 
> Los fundamentales son todo, efectivamente, sólo que ni tú ni yo tenemos acceso real a los mismos. En un par de meses sale a la luz que la deuda real de la compañía es 10 veces superior a la estimada y ya tendrías justificación para las caídas. Si el AT es difícil, invertir en base a fundamentales es mucho más complicado, pero allá tú. Para mí la tendencia es la realidad, ya que no voy a pensar que soy más listo que los que manejan el cotarro, y si ello supone perderse los primeros dineros, que así sea, pero al menos me aseguro de no perder mis últimos euros.



Arcelor, Alcoa, Acerinox son muy ciclicas, un decremento de un 15-20% igual supone un 70% o un 80% de pérdida de beneficio si estan endeudas está multplica su peso x veces aunque no se endeude un centimo más


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Tenemos rally alcista, ya no es brrrrutal...

..dentro de poco a lo mejor ya no es ni rally :cook:


----------



## Topongo (27 Dic 2011)

buenas tardes


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Tenemos rally alcista, ya no es brrrrutal...
> 
> ..dentro de poco a lo mejor ya no es ni rally :cook:



Me doy con un canto en los dientes si no tenemos un rally pero bajista.


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2011)

sería el momento ideal para romper la bajista de 5 min que venimos haciendo en el dax desde los maximos de la mañana... vamos... yo sugiero... si alguien tiene unos milloncitos sueltos para animar el cotarro y tal...

o eso, o nos vamos a echar la siesta...


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Claro, como Técnicas, como Gamesa, como Arcelor, como...
> 
> Los fundamentales son todo, efectivamente, sólo que ni tú ni yo tenemos acceso real a los mismos. En un par de meses sale a la luz que la deuda real de la compañía es 10 veces superior a la estimada y ya tendrías justificación para las caídas. Si el AT es difícil, invertir en base a fundamentales es mucho más complicado, pero allá tú. Para mí la tendencia es la realidad, ya que no voy a pensar que soy más listo que los que manejan el cotarro, y si ello supone perderse los primeros dineros, que así sea, pero al menos me aseguro de no perder mis últimos euros.



Tecnicas y Gamesa cotizan por mas que valen,no son el caso
Ademas,estan condenadas,ambas tienen cortos muy gordos al igual que grifol
De arcelor no se nada,no veo el balance
Con nhh llevan tanto tiempo metiendo cortos y ganando dinero que no sabian cuando parar,pues la avaricia veremos si no le cuesta un paston a los leoncios de la city


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> buenas tardes



¿como vamos con San?
¿hasta el infinito y mas alla?






PD
Son bromas,eh?
no me salgan llorando que la mejor filosofia es que no nos afecte tanto que perdamos el humor


----------



## J-Z (27 Dic 2011)

Menudo maricón el SAN, ni sube para vender ni bajan los demás valores para comprar.

Estoy parado, quizás le meta a los hoteles esos cuando rompa el 1,83 y frene en 0,5


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Tenemos rally alcista, ya no es brrrrutal...
> 
> ..dentro de poco a lo mejor ya no es ni rally :cook:




si puede decirnos como va el volumen, nos haria un favor


----------



## J-Z (27 Dic 2011)

Volumen deprimente a simple vista viendo los 90 puntos de margen.


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿como vamos con San?
> ¿hasta el infinito y mas alla?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Z (27 Dic 2011)

Ponzi informeme cuando le quiten los cortazos a Indra, imagino que a 9 será buena compra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿como vamos con San?
> ¿hasta el infinito y mas alla?
> 
> 
> ...



 Ponga una carita hombre, que ya creí que había vuelto Mr. Votín el Malvado!

¿_Ande _andará el sr. Janus el carbonero?


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si puede decirnos como va el volumen, nos haria un favor



El volumen es bajísimo hoy, pero tan bajo que han metido un latigazo gordo y reluce como la dentadura de un anuncio de dentrífico.

Ahora mismo ligeramente negativo, pero en cualquier momento le meten otro latigazo y lo encarrilan.


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2011)

Viendo lo deprimente que esta la bolsa...os dejo un regalo de mi tierruca...a ver si se calma un poco la mar y pesco un poquillo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> sería el momento ideal para romper la bajista de 5 min que venimos haciendo en el dax desde los maximos de la mañana... vamos... yo sugiero... si alguien tiene unos milloncitos sueltos para animar el cotarro y tal...
> 
> o eso, o nos vamos a echar la siesta...



Bueno, pues gracias a quien haya sido... 

Esperaba que eso animara un poco más el cotarro, pero parece que todo el mundo anda de resaca... Esperaré a ver si aguanta y sale disparado arriba...
Si lo hace, cierro rápido y quedo a la espera del "insanity mode".


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Menudo maricón el SAN, ni sube para vender ni bajan los demás valores para comprar.
> 
> Estoy parado, quizás le meta a los hoteles esos cuando rompa el 1,83 y frene en 0,5



Jo,jo,jo.......
::








NH 2,330


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ponzi informeme cuando le quiten los cortazos a Indra, imagino que a 9 será buena compra.



Sorry estoy de vacaciones y hasta la semana que viene no tengo acceso al ordenador, desde el movil no lo veo igual...yo viendo que no robaba ninguna manzana a Botin al final me decidido irme de pesca....a ver si al menos me llevo un buen besugo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2011)

Hay que fijarse que hacen el 30. Si ese dia no los declaran se rompera la serie

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes, caemos o no? El ibex en un nivel relevante que puede hacer de resistencia fuerte. 


El DAX tranquilamente navegando en medio del canal principal...


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Como cierren a 2,4 hoy los hoteles retiro la orden de venta a 2,5
No jodamos y salten a 2,8 la primeras semana de Enero.....


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2011)

..

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2011)

Aunque sea tarde los dejo:

IBEX Canal principal: 8548-8.572 
Ruptura Arriba: Objetivo en 8.640
Ruptura Abajo: 8.498-8.406


DAX

5.928-5.863

Ruptura Abajo: 5.806-5.731
Arriba: 6.014


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2011)

8.847. la superación de esta resistencia nos confirmaría una subida del Ibex a la zona de los 9.360. Podríamos anticiparnos a esta subida si logramos romper el triángulo por la parte de arriba, lo que nos daría unos puntos adicionales (8.600 al cierre)

8.123 pues nos indicaría un cierre por abajo que seguimos la caída, lo mismo que en el caso anterior podemos prepararnos para una posible caída a partir de la ruptura del triángulo. (mantenernos en las próximas sesiones por encima de los 8.400)


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2011)

esto no se mueve, ni siquiera el sp (manda huevos)


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> 8.847. la superación de esta resistencia nos confirmaría una subida del Ibex a la zona de los 9.360. Podríamos anticiparnos a esta subida si logramos romper el triángulo por la parte de arriba, lo que nos daría unos puntos adicionales (8.600 al cierre)
> 
> 8.123 pues nos indicaría un cierre por abajo que seguimos la caída, lo mismo que en el caso anterior podemos prepararnos para una posible caída a partir de la ruptura del triángulo. (mantenernos en las próximas sesiones por encima de los 8.400)



Llevo siguiendo esa pauta desde hace una semana.

El MACD no augura nada bueno ::

Suerte.


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2011)

Los restos de Fukushima... llegan ahora a las costas de Canadá... han tenido que crear un equipo especial para analizar y recoger esos restos, entre los que puede haber cuerpos de gente desaparecida o material radioactivo procedente de la central...

Japanese Tsunami Debris: B.C. Government Team Prepares For Arrival Of Disaster Debris

Por lo visto, los canadienes tiene la calculadora preparada para pasarle la minuta a los japos...


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2011)

EUR/USD intraday: under pressure.


Pivot: 1.31

Our preference: Short positions below 1.31 with targets @ 1.302 & 1.298 in extension.

Alternative scenario: Above 1.31 look for further upside with 1.313 & 1.3195 as targets.

Comment: the pair remains under pressure and is challenging its rising trend line, the RSI is mixed to bearish.


Que san cucufato los escuche!!!


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2011)

FranR esos son los de MarketCentral o algo así ¿no? Lo digo por el formato y tal... Hace algún tiempo les seguí un poco y fuí incapaz de cerrar nada decente con ellos. ¿han mejorado?


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> FranR esos son los de MarketCentral o algo así ¿no? Lo digo por el formato y tal... Hace algún tiempo les seguí un poco y fuí incapaz de cerrar nada decente con ellos. ¿han mejorado?



Eso último es un mail de e-toro con recomendaciones.


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

El volumen realmente ha sido medio pero lo pongo bajo porque con una sola orden han distorsionado todo el día. Hoy hemos tenido una sesión aun menos que gacelera y lo único destacable ha sido una orden de 131 contratos a las 13:30 en 8419 que no ha tenido dirección pero que tras ella el Ibex se ha puesto a subir.

Del resto no hay nada que contar, el 95% de los movimientos no llega ni al mínimo aceptable para sacar conclusiones, podemos dejar el día en una pequeña acumulación con la operación destacada del día.

En subasta han comprado unos 30 contratos.

En resumen lo único que nos dice algo hoy han sido los 131 contratos y la subasta. Hasta el precio ha quedado en terreno dudoso. Yo creo que estamos aun en medio de las navidades y que lo que se hace es subir pero a base de gaps, luego nos pasamos la sesión bajando poco a poco en plan goteo atrapagacelas y al día siguiente vuelta a empezar, aunque poco a poco parece que vamos subiendo, el problema será a ver donde vamos cuando se acaben las navidades.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Cuaderno de bitacora del navio NH
parte del 27/12

Buen dia,amanecio soleado,el navio navega cual bergantil entre el bravo mal que impulsa su avance

Cuarta vela verde consecutiva con subidas 2,275 + 4,83%

Los piratas de la perfida albion no se ven en el horizonte y el bajel va a todo trapo
Tras continuos ataques estos dias atras los leoncios de la city estan desaparecidos,esperemos que gastaran todo su papel los dias pasados y que pagen bien cara su osadia de cortos

Buen volumen ,repartiendose en compras y ventas los leoncios por igual dando un saldo equilibrado
Mañana si todo sigue igual despegaremos con la marea y un ligero galp al alza

Destacar la aparicion de nuestros primeros leoncios solo compradores como gefonsa con 100k de compras,lo que es un buen augurio de que la tierra prometida en 2,5 esta cerca

Sin mas,seguiremos informando mañana con el siguiente parte

Einggh?
a mi no me dais thanks como a murder?::


----------



## faraico (27 Dic 2011)

Vaya disgusto las prisas...

En otro orden de cosas...me he abierto cuentaen bankinter...y traspasare mis acciones desde Santander.

Alguien sabe cuanto cobra por elloel banco de Botín???

Gracias....saludos


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Vaya disgusto las prisas...
> 
> En otro orden de cosas...me he abierto cuentaen bankinter...y traspasare mis acciones desde Santander.
> 
> ...



Bankinter si te paga ademas de que te das 3 meses gratis hasta 400€


----------



## faraico (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bankinter si te paga ademas de que te das 3 meses gratis hasta 400€



Me da 30 euros por cada paquete deacciones mas 100 euros en comisiones

Lo que me joderia es que san me cobrase mas de eso

Gracias


----------



## tortilla (27 Dic 2011)

Jornadas para aquellos que padezcan de insomnio.



El ibex35 continua en niveles importantes, pero sin salirse de ellos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Me da 30 euros por cada paquete deacciones mas 100 euros en comisiones
> 
> Lo que me joderia es que san me cobrase mas de eso
> 
> Gracias



En openbank eran 30€ por empresa, así que supongo que en SAN será lo mismo. Comido por servido pues.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Torpedo contra Abengoa ,calibre 0.900 impacto entre mañana y la semana que viene
Posibles daños ,perdida de un punto


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> 8.847. la superación de esta resistencia nos confirmaría una subida del Ibex a la zona de los 9.360. Podríamos anticiparnos a esta subida si logramos romper el triángulo por la parte de arriba, lo que nos daría unos puntos adicionales (8.600 al cierre)
> 
> 8.123 pues nos indicaría un cierre por abajo que seguimos la caída, lo mismo que en el caso anterior podemos prepararnos para una posible caída a partir de la ruptura del triángulo. (mantenernos en las próximas sesiones por encima de los 8.400)




Que mono, donde se ha quedado...


----------



## faraico (27 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En openbank eran 30€ por empresa, así que supongo que en SAN será lo mismo. Comido por servido pues.



Eso calculaba yo...comido por servido pero con la ventaja de que a la hora de venderlas y hacer líquido me ahorro un pastón en comisiones.

El otro día dejé de tener una tarifa que me eximía de cosmisiones en la venta de acciones con el Santander.

Cuál fue mi sorpresa que de mi orden de venta en 5,785.....el importe que me metieron en cuenta fue como si las vendiese a 5,745....

"Así no hay forma de meterse en el huerto a robar manzanas", pense...

gracias


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Eso calculaba yo...comido por servido pero con la ventaja de que a la hora de venderlas y hacer líquido me ahorro un pastón en comisiones.
> 
> El otro día dejé de tener una tarifa que me eximía de cosmisiones en la venta de acciones con el Santander.
> 
> ...



Las comisiones de bolsa siempre se pagan,
otra cosa es que el broker no te cobre la suya


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Como regalo de navidad os traigo un valor que ofrece buenas perspectivas en el lado corto para los próximos meses, que sé de sobras de qué pie cojeamos los burbus y con la prohibición todavía vigente de la CNMV el mono nos puede.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, ACS tiene un objetivo +- claro en los 17 € de alcance de la segunda estructura y más ambicioso aunque muy muy posible en los 14 si rompe el canal que por cierto, es cuasiperfecto en sus lados paralelos. Es buen valor para ponerse a corto en poco tiempo.


----------



## atlanterra (27 Dic 2011)

Parece que las Patriots se van a pique!


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Parece que las Patriots se van a pique!



Es un valor en tendencia Brutalmente Bajista 8:


----------



## atlanterra (27 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es un valor en tendencia Brutalmente Bajista 8:



Hay foreros ilustres que están dentro, espero que abandonen el barco a tiempo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Dic 2011)

Sobre Antena 3.
Me gustan las estructuras que corrigen al 61,8%, me parecen practicamente 100% cumplidoras si activan un 2º alcista. Aquí, A3 corrige entre los otros 2 fibos del 38,2& y 50%. Yo mañana, si sube de los 4,75 quizás pruebe suerte.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Hay foreros ilustres que están dentro, espero que abandonen el barco a tiempo



Tienen bastante callo en esto de las inversiones.

El SL hará su trabajo.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Hay foreros ilustres que están dentro, espero que abandonen el barco a tiempo



Stop ejecutado (recibí el aviso ví estando de compras en Saks, con lo cual éstas las he tenido que pagar de mi dinero:XX. Salida a precio de entrada (lástima porque se llegó a ir ganando el 8% la semana pasada pero la vela del viernes, igual que el velote del día anterior pero esta vez en color rojo .... fué una putada). Al menos la subida del jueves pasado, permitió asegurar la protección de la posición.

Volveré a entrar si termina apoyándose en 8,3 aprox (orden programada).

Saludos desde NYC!. 
Por aquí, se mueve pasta a tutiplen y los yankis (y los menos yankis) están todo el puto día, fundiendo cash y crédito.

P.D: Las Prisa, den tiempo .... y protegan la posición al precio de entrada. Todos los que entraron a 0,8X lo tienen fácil para no perder dinero. Cuanto menor sea X, más opciones de no ser barrido. No puedo decir mucho más porque no sigo el mercado más allá de ver cotizaciones en el móvil. Algunas .... las Antena 3TV siguen fuertes (ojo con la cercanía de la línea directriz bajista) y Expedia va bien (a mí, me barrieron el stop ... putos yankis).
Fíjense en Gamesa, no para entrar de momento pero sí para tenerlo en el rádar.

P.D: A nuestro ilustre amigo "Pirata GT", le deberían haber barrido hoy mismo. A ver lo confirma ... yo intentaré verlo desde el móvil (curioso, aquí va a toda hostia) cuando no esté en el hotel.

P.D: Pirata GT, no caiga en el error de entrar en Ivanhoe, el riesgo es muy notable y ahí le pueden pelar hasta el loro y chorarle el parche::


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Stop ejecutado (recibí el aviso ví estando de compras en Saks, con lo cual éstas las he tenido que pagar de mi dinero:XX. Salida a precio de entrada (lástima porque se llegó a ir ganando el 8% la semana pasada pero la vela del viernes, igual que el velote del día anterior pero esta vez en color rojo .... fué una putada). Al menos la subida del jueves pasado, permitió asegurar la protección de la posición.
> 
> Volveré a entrar si termina apoyándose en 8,3 aprox (orden programada).
> 
> ...



Usted siga,siga muchos dias en NYC que mis hoteles se lo agradeceran


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Usted siga,siga muchos dias en NYC que mis hoteles se lo agradeceran



Lo acabo de ver, no sé por qué pero le tengo "en seguimiento". Hoy veo que ha tenido la oportunidad de salir muy cerca de su precio de entrada. Luego si le salen granos, no se queje ....

Por cierto, saben cómo va el tema de la refinanciación de las Prisa?.


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sobre Antena 3.
> Me gustan las estructuras que corrigen al 61,8%, me parecen practicamente 100% cumplidoras si activan un 2º alcista. Aquí, A3 corrige entre los otros 2 fibos del 38,2& y 50%. Yo mañana, si sube de los 4,75 quizás pruebe suerte.



Muy buena :Aplauso: 

A mí se me pasó totalmente por alto, es lo que pasa cuando trasladas tus prejucios al gráfico (chicharrofobia).


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver, no sé por qué pero le tengo "en seguimiento". Hoy veo que ha tenido la oportunidad de salir muy cerca de su precio de entrada. Luego si le salen granos, no se queje ....
> 
> Por cierto, saben cómo va el tema de la refinanciación de las Prisa?.



Le han aplazado los vencimientos para 2014,2015
el tema esta resuelto,pero con condiciones para mantener los aplazamientos

Esta vez te has escapadado de la quiebra,veremos si sigue mucho tiempo y escapas bien

PD
mi precio de salida para esta semana es 2,5 y para el mes que viene 2,88:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Muy buena :Aplauso:
> 
> A mí se me pasó totalmente por alto, es lo que pasa cuando trasladas tus prejucios al gráfico (chicharrofobia).



Gracias Claca, puede ser, pero a mi me gustan más y me parecen muy muy seguras las estructuras que corrigen al 61,8% (tipo Repsol o cruce euro/dólar por ejemplo). De todas formas, si veo que sube de los 4,75 pa..dentro (la verdad es que había realizado un martillo invertido clarísimo en los 4,12)


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Muy buena :Aplauso:
> 
> A mí se me pasó totalmente por alto, es lo que pasa cuando trasladas tus prejucios al gráfico (chicharrofobia).



Si no recuerdo mal, había (en serie diaria) una directriz bajista definida por los últimos máximos decrecientes relevantes ... que estaría sobre 5. Esa proximidad es la que me hizo deshacer la posición la semana pasada y dejar los últimos duros a los últimos que se subieron al bus.

La habéis visto?


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Le han aplazado los vencimientos para 2014,2015
> el tema esta resuelto,pero con condiciones para mantener los aplazamientos
> 
> Esta vez te has escapadado de la quiebra,veremos si sigue mucho tiempo y escapas bien
> ...



Ni me había enterado y por lo visto hoy, no ha movido la serie demasiado. No es mal síntoma .... pero lo que manda es el chart. Esos 1 euro deben caer próximamente 

Si cada mes subes el stop profit un 15%, lo veremos a 10 pavos::

Vaya dos patas para un banco (Prisa y NH) ..... qué ganas tengo de volver a darle estopa al DAX!


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Muy buena :Aplauso:
> 
> A mí se me pasó totalmente por alto, es lo que pasa cuando trasladas tus prejucios al gráfico (chicharrofobia).



qué SL es aconsejable utilizar ¿5%?


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ni me había enterado y por lo visto hoy, no ha movido la serie demasiado. No es mal síntoma .... pero lo que manda es el chart. Esos 1 euro deben caer próximamente
> 
> Si cada mes subes el stop profit un 15%, lo veremos a 10 pavos::
> 
> Vaya dos patas para un banco (Prisa y NH) ..... qué ganas tengo de volver a darle estopa al DAX!



Le rogaria que cuando dejara el hotel no nos robara las toallas y declarara el gin
que se ha beneficiao del minibar

Tenemos que salir de numeros rojos y nos seria de gran ayuda para alcanzar los 2,5

PD
no abuse del agua caliente y del papel del culet,que aunque usted pueda pagarlo nuestro planeta no


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, había (en serie diaria) una directriz bajista definida por los últimos máximos decrecientes relevantes ... que estaría sobre 5. Esa proximidad es la que me hizo deshacer la posición la semana pasada y dejar los últimos duros a los últimos que se subieron al bus.
> 
> La habéis visto?



A3TV:







Perdón por tanta línea, es para explicar un poco la historia del precio. Tal y como lo veo yo, que puedo estar perfectamente equivocado, mientras aguante el canal es alcista a corto plazo, y por lo tanto es de esperar que las resistencias cedan, y de hecho aunque lo perdiera las posibilidades de volver a reestructurarse al alza serían elevadas, porque el giro yo diría que es bueno. Ahora bien, es un precio que sigue estando bajista a largo plazo y sobre los 5 euros las cosas se le complican mucho.


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> qué SL es aconsejable utilizar ¿5%?



Nunca porcentajes, siempre niveles... El stop se pone teniendo en mente el nivel que deshace el escenario sobre el que basamos la operativa, no un porcentaje predeterminado.

En el ejemplo de ANTENA3, se podrían plantear, por ejemplo, dos operativas distintas compradoras, una centrada en el canal de corto plazo y otra más tranquila teniendo en cuenta el giro realizado, mismo sentido (compras), pero sin duda puntos de salida distintos, uno para cada planteamiento y todos acertados dentro de su propia filosofía.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Le rogaria que cuando dejara el hotel no nos robara las toallas y declarara el gin
> que se ha beneficiao del minibar
> 
> Tenemos que salir de numeros rojos y nos seria de gran ayuda para alcanzar los 2,5
> ...



No sufra, así lo haré .... y quédese tranquilo también con la limpiadora, prometo no avalanzarme sobre ella, ni dejar que me haga una felatio, ni nada por el estilo .... no vaya a ser que me requiera el ejercito en el JFK el próximo jueves noche (hora usana).

También he de decirle que por el precio del gin aquí, me compro un botella entera en el supermercado de los bajos del edificio Time Warner en Columbus. Por lo tanto, tampoco me emborracharé con alcohol blanco (que aquí hace un frío de pelotas) ... más de lo que me emborraché ayer noche en una disco super fashion.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> qué SL es aconsejable utilizar ¿5%?



Yo iría situando los SL en los fibos de esas estructuras, esperaría a ver la respuesta de los 4,75 (yo creo que va a realizar algo similar a lo que ha hecho también Popular y Bankinter, el primero, por cierto también hiperbajista en todos los plazos).
A mi me gustan más la ruptura al alza de los 13,45 en Gas natural (suando se produzca si se produce) y me gusta desde luego repsol y tal.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo iría situando los SL en los fibos de esas estructuras, esperaría a ver la respuesta de los 4,75 (yo creo que va a realizar algo similar a lo que ha hecho también Popular y Bankinter, el primero, por cierto también hiperbajista en todos los plazos).
> A mi me gustan más la ruptura al alza de los 13,45 en Gas natural (suando se produzca si se produce) y me gusta desde luego repsol y tal.



A ver si dice algo de Prisa ... que hay mucho burbujilla ahí metido ..... Prometo darle también mi visión ... como accionista que no lee los libros al estilo Votin.:cook:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, había (en serie diaria) una directriz bajista definida por los últimos máximos decrecientes relevantes ... que estaría sobre 5. Esa proximidad es la que me hizo deshacer la posición la semana pasada y dejar los últimos duros a los últimos que se subieron al bus.
> 
> La habéis visto?



En Antena 3, a lo largo de la bajada anual veo varios canales de distinta anchura, rotos al alza siempre como suele corresponder en canales bajistas, pero aún no ha realizado una corrección a largo plazo relevante de toda la estructura bajista. No es para entrar fuerte pq su 1ª estructura de corto plazo no me gusta en corrección, aunque si probaría suerte por encima de 4,75.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si dice algo de Prisa ... que hay mucho burbujilla ahí metido ..... Prometo darle también mi visión ... como accionista que no lee los libros al estilo Votin.:cook:



Ilustre,ilustre caballero
¿como lee usted los libros?
¿con un solo ojo mientras con el otro ve la tele o lee el periodico::?

La realidad es la realidad,podemos camuflarla en los libros pero no esconderla y
cuanto mas la camufles ,mas escondida estara para profanos pero mas provocara la atencion de los profesionales y mas desconfianza


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ilustre,ilustre caballero
> ¿como lee usted los libros?
> ¿con un solo ojo mientras con el otro ve la tele o lee el periodico::?
> 
> ...




Pues mi actividad profesional está repleta de situaciones analizadas en las que los activos se devalúan con el tiempo cual hierro se oxida. Eso sin contar la iliquidez de muchos de ellos y la panoplia de los créditos fiscales (que no valen nada si no se vuelve a beneficios o si no se integra la estructura en "algo mayor") y los fondos de comercio. Ni que decir tiene que una cuenta de resultados es una foto fija que se manipula al antojo de los intereses los ejecutivos (es muy sencillo adelantar el reconocimiento de ingresos) ... por lo que sólo vale el cash flow que es lo que determina si hay pasta para un evento como puede ser el pago de un vencimiento de deuda (en esta semana, Prisa no podía atenderlo) o un simple pago de nómina (conozco casos de organizaciones que no han podido pagar los fly backs de su personal desplazado allande los mares). Ahí tiene a nuestro querido Estado Patrio que como no genera caja para atender sus obligaciones. está refinancia que te refinancia ... por lo que cuando aparecen dificultades para ejecutar el roll over, se pincha el globo.

Dicho esto, estoy seguro que entiendes porque ahora están tan jodidos todos aquellos que estan con elevados niveles de deuda ... hasta Telefónica a pesar que sus libros son magníficos, sobre todo el cuero que los alberga. La realidad es muy traicionera cuando la valoración de una empresa es un determinado multiplicador sobre el ebitda ... siendo ese multiplicador una función de muchas variables (nivel de caja, cantidad de facturas a cobrar, backlog reconocido, nivel de deuda y capacidad de repago de vencimientos, pagos comprometidos, operaciones dilutivas comprometidas, perspectiva de entrar en nuevos negocios, calidad del producto o servicio prestado ..... pero sobre todo, por el nivel del plantel ejecutivo y su capacidad de argumentación). Le admiro si es capaz de escudriñar el futuro de una empresa viendo la información pública que suministran por obligación de estar cotizada.

Hace dos años le tuve de decir a un personaje de mucho pedigrí en el entramado empresarial hispanistani que humildemente le tenía que decir, ante su pregunta, que su empresa valía cero porque no podía venderla. Me argumentó su porfolio de servicios y primeros pasos internacionales ... y le tuve que decir que tenía un problema de financiación porque los bancos le pondrían pegas a renovar las líneas de crédito porque la empresa tenía prestamos participativos sobre el Consejo de Administración, y porque en aquel momento NO había nadie dispuesto a poner dinero para comprar su participación (que ni siquiera era mayor del 50%). Eso sí, la auditoría de Deloitte, firmada sin salvedades.
O te puedo decir otra empresa que tiene encima de la mesa una valoración de una auditora de unos 800 millones y otra de American Appraisal por 190 millones. Es la misma empresa y son los mismos libros.

De todas formas, era un chiste fácil (aquí hace un frío de pelotas y estoy de medio siesta) para provocar una elegante respuesta:XX:


Por cierto, yo los libros los leo como los periódicos ... empiezo por la página del final y voy hacia atrás hasta que me canso allá por las páginas de "internacional". Para entonces ya he leido los chistes del final, los pasatiempos, los deportes y los clasificados. El resto, vale poco, salvo cuando el barsa gana la champions ... que le dedican la portada.

Bueno, nos vamos al teatro ... cuando nos cuentan las cosas es más fácil retenerlas que cuando las leemos. Está demostrado que la capacidad retentiva de lo visto, olido u escuchado es significativamente mayor que en "lo leido". Cuídense, que visto lo visto en esta ciudad, la crisis está al este del Atlántico, .... o es que aquí aún no se han enterado que los gastos financiados hay que devolverlos con intereses.::


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2011)

Por no extenderme,Janus
El fondo de comercio vale CERO cuando la empresa no da beneficios o da perdidas
Si ya no es activo computable su patrimonio podra disfrazarse pero poco mas
Si debes 3000 mm y solo tienes 1000 y ademas ni generas beneficio pues estas en QUIEBRA TECNICA 
Todo lo demas son tonterias y no compares paises con empresas
Si eso lo pones en balance,pues ya esta ,eres como las participaciones de la cam que cotizaban un dia a 1,2 y al otro dia su valor resoluto era cero
Te pueden equivocar si en el balance te dicen que estan sanos y luego no lo estan pero
si ya te dicen de entrada en balance QUE ESTAN QUEBRADOS TECNICAMENTE
¿ pues que mas quieres?¿que te lo digan sin tapujos y 800 folios en medio?

Estos seguiran mientras le interese a los hilos de los que mandan y punto

pd
Las dos auditorias pueden estar bien,las que dan valor de 190 y las que la dan de 800,es cuestion de uno mismo decidir cual quedarse
por ejemplo,a la auditoria de san le dan valor patrimonial de 80.000 mm
si yo le quito los 20.000 mm que ponen por la patilla de fondo comercio para mi seran de 60.000 reales::.....y lo demas pamplinas

PD2
¿Ajetreo a mi no me das thanks?::


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por no extenderme,Janus
> El fondo de comercio vale CERO cuando la empresa no da beneficios o da perdidas
> Si ya no es activo computable su patrimonio podra disfrazarse pero poco mas
> Si debes 3000 mm y solo tienes 1000 y ademas ni generas beneficio pues estas en QUIEBRA TECNICA
> ...



Solo una corrección, que en Prisa no nos perdonen 500 millones. Debemos 3500 y no 3000. Y que todo el mundo sepa que no se van a pagar nunca porque el negocio no es capaz de generarlos.

Pero lo importante es el precio y no el valor. En bolsa cotiza el precio, nunca el valor ... porque éste no lo conoce nadie. Por eso en el caso anterior, había dos auditorías con resultados de valor diferentes. Ahí va a haber un MBO y no van a pagar ni una cantidad ni otra. Van a pagar un precio y no se van a fijar en el valor.

No voy a hablar más de la cuenta por la sensibilidad de lo que va a suceder pero una empresa como Deoleo que está quebrada porque nunca va a pagar su deuda .... ya verá el público la jugada que van a hacer para que no quiebre ... y cómo se va a reflejar en el precio de cotización (que no valor porque el equity menos la deuda es menor que cero). Verá como las plusvalías surjen de la diferencia entre el precio de compra y el de venta (o viceversa en cortos), y no del valor contable ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si dice algo de Prisa ... que hay mucho burbujilla ahí metido ..... Prometo darle también mi visión ... como accionista que no lee los libros al estilo Votin.:cook:



No sé, así mirando por encima si rompe los 0,98 puede irse con suerte a 1,15 o por ahí, pero no me gusta pq se comporta peor que el mercado (cuando el mercado frena o cae, cae o cae más y cuando sube, sube menos o ni sube..). Yo esperaría a que haga velas lustrosas con volumen en zonas claves tanto en cortos como largos, aunque en realidad, ni esperaría, no me atrae nada y creo que aún (por ahora en largos) hay en los mercados de fuera e incluso algunos nacionales, valores más que suficientes para generar interesantes plusvalías.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> PD2
> ¿Ajetreo a mi no me das thanks?::



Tenga usted un poco de paciencia, que yo necesito leer el texto varias veces para asimilarlo, ¿no han descubierto aún que en mi reencarnación anterior me dedique a las artes?

Cuando leo "fondo de comercio" pienso en el altillo de las antiguas tiendas de telas y tengo que rerespabilarme para entender (algo de balances y auditorias estudié en una de mis múltiples reinvenciones pero hace tantaooooo tiempo).

Corto el rollo de mi vida . Que muchos thaks señor Votín


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Solo una corrección, que en Prisa no nos perdonen 500 millones. Debemos 3500 y no 3000. Y que todo el mundo sepa que no se van a pagar nunca porque el negocio no es capaz de generarlos.
> 
> Pero lo importante es el precio y no el valor. En bolsa cotiza el precio, nunca el valor ... porque éste no lo conoce nadie. Por eso en el caso anterior, había dos auditorías con resultados de valor diferentes. Ahí va a haber un MBO y no van a pagar ni una cantidad ni otra. Van a pagar un precio y no se van a fijar en el valor.
> 
> No voy a hablar más de la cuenta por la sensibilidad de lo que va a suceder pero una empresa como Deoleo que está quebrada porque nunca va a pagar su deuda .... ya verá el público la jugada que van a hacer para que no quiebre ... y cómo se va a reflejar en el precio de cotización (que no valor porque el equity menos la deuda es menor que cero). Verá como las plusvalías surjen de la diferencia entre el precio de compra y el de venta (o viceversa en cortos), y no del valor contable ...



Deoleo,GAM y muchas otras son autenticos cagarros bursatiles y se iran por la cloaca mas bien antes que despues
Otras empresas tienen valor añadido politico,lease,Prisa,SAN,BBVA,Ibe porque
marcan sectores estrategicos necesarios para los politicos y la utilizan para sus fines,que es seguir o conseguir el poder
No dejaran caer a las prisas pero las tienen cogidas por los huevos
La prensa y la informacion es libre pero necesita la "droja" que le suministraron
los banqueros por iniciativa de los politicos y ahora si la quieren para sobrevivir tendran que ser mas dociles y sumisos

Los prefieren gordos,atados y endeudados que libres,pobres y resabiados


----------



## atlanterra (28 Dic 2011)

No perdais de vista el petroleo, me da que se nos está disparando y no tiene muchas ganas de pararse...¿será por la biflación?


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

Tranquilo que lo del petroleo ha sido un sustito patrocinado por el chivo aquel... pero ya paso..., ea, ea... tranquiiilo... ea, ea...


----------



## atlanterra (28 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Tranquilo que lo del petroleo ha sido un sustito patrocinado por el chivo aquel... pero ya paso..., ea, ea... tranquiiilo... ea, ea...



caca, pedo, pis.

Venga va, te compro tus terras.::


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

Les traigo la forma más rápida de arruinarse, ya saben, LOS NIVELES..hagan un uso responsable de ellos no mirándolos. ::::::

IBEX
Pivot 8.534, en el DAX tenemos también un pivot importante, así que nos encontramos en un momento, creo que crucial, para marcar una tendencia a medio plazo.

Arriba: 8.564-8.643

"Pabajo": 8.502-8.414-8.338-8.237 (Aparecen muchos niveles importantes por abajo, así que ojo con las posiciones largas, si empieza a tocar niveles por abajo mejor correr, no dará oportunidad en rebotes a salirse)




DAX

Tenemos un Pivot en 5.910 parece tener una cierta importancia esta cifra para las siguientes jornadas.

Por arriba si rompe: 5.944-6.032
Por abajo: 5.879-5.845


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> caca, pedo, pis.
> 
> Venga va, te compro tus terras.::



Perdón releo y no me gusta como ha quedado escrito, parece más personal y no quería ser más que un pocoo de humor inofensivo. en lugar de "tranquilo", debí poner "tranquilitos todos"... 

en fín si le quedan algunas terras se las compro, ahora mismo me salen más baratas como papel para el rostro que ese qeu viene en rollo con un perrito pintado fuera...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Estimada tripulación el capitán de navio GT decidió abandonar a los patriotas a su suerte bajista. El precio era un truño y por lo visto estaba más cargado de cortos que los hoteles de Votín. El mercado nos dió la oportunidad de salir en el precio de entrada pero fuimos soberbios y el mercado nos castigó con un 100€ de pérdidas. 

Voleremos al abordaje en otra ocasión.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

Dios y esa apertura de Alemania?

Me han mandrileado a lo bestia, ni stop ni pollas...


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Dios y esa apertura de Alemania?
> 
> Me han mandrileado a lo bestia, ni stop ni pollas...



Será una coña, digo yo, para empezar bien el 28 : /


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Será una coña, digo yo, para empezar bien el 28 : /



Pues la gracia se ha llevado el 50% de mi cuenta de trading... y eso que tenía unos stops de puta madre arriesgando un 1% de la misma XD


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

A mi me huele a mandrilada XXL...actuemos en consecuencia...


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pues la gracia se ha llevado el 50% de mi cuenta de trading... y eso que tenía unos stops de puta madre arriesgando un 1% de la misma XD



Joder... Eso es por el apalancamiento, porque un gap de un 2,5% difícilmente puede llevarse un 50% de la cuenta. Me sabe mal, pero no termino de entenderlo.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder... Eso es por el apalancamiento, porque un gap de un 2,5% difícilmente puede llevarse un 50% de la cuenta. Me sabe mal, pero no termino de entenderlo.



14:1 con varios contratos...:ouch:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Dic 2011)

Vaya hipermartillo alcista que ha realizado el dax. Hasta la noche.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vaya hipermartillo alcista que ha realizado el dax. Hasta la noche.



No me diga eso que acabo de entrar mirando pabajo....y ya solo me veo barriga::::


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder... Eso es por el apalancamiento, porque un gap de un 2,5% difícilmente puede llevarse un 50% de la cuenta. Me sabe mal, pero no termino de entenderlo.





FranR dijo:


> 14:1 con varios contratos...:ouch:



Asín es exactamente 

Bueno, estoy con la L aún, y a mi patrimonio en general no le ha dolido(nada que no recupere trabajando estos 3 días), pero a mi orgullo le ha sentado fatal


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Asín es exactamente
> 
> Bueno, estoy con la L aún, y a mi patrimonio en general no le ha dolido(nada que no recupere trabajando estos 3 días), pero a mi orgullo le ha sentado fatal



Una lección más, entonces, como tantas que todos hemos pagado. Apalancamiento reducido y sumar poco a poco, esa es la clave. 

Ahora lo importante es no actuar desde la rabia o la fobia, reiniciando mentalmente la cartera. Como le dije a HL, no hay que pensar en recuperar, eso llegará solo, únicamente hay que hacer bien las cosas.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

Por supuesto, yo metí € que no necesitaba y me lo estoy tomando como un curso acelerado de bolsa.

Mis estadísticas no iban mal del todo(sobre todo en el último mes), pero, evidentemente, este viaje me las ha dejado marcadas. No en porcentaje aciertos/fallos, pero si en la cantidad de € que mueve cada paso.

Aún así, bueno, he aprendido una lección y esta será difícil de olvidar XD.

Por cierto, voy largo desde la apertura, con varías tomas de beneficios(me sabe mal llamarlo así, en realidad no llegan ni a recuperación XD), sigo pensando que esto a sido un movimiento puntual y que no voy desencaminado con mi proyección(que mantengo desde el lunes) y se va a 6.000 (no me atrevo a afinar más).


----------



## faraico (28 Dic 2011)

Buenos días tengan

Me da que hoy nos barren el stop en prisa....a 0,85 lo coloqué ayer.

Y es que después de ir ganando un 15% aprox....pasando de perderla pasta a esta, ya habrá otras oportunidades


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días tengan
> 
> Me da que hoy nos barren el stop en prisa....a 0,85 lo coloqué ayer.
> 
> Y es que después de ir ganando un 15% aprox....pasando de perderla pasta a esta, ya habrá otras oportunidades



Este es el problema de este tipo de valores, los gestos de cambio de tendencia salen a un porcentaje muy alto del precio, es decir, llevas un 15% y el stop profit se te come prácticamente todos los beneficios, de estas yo creo que hay que saltar del tren en marcha al mínimo indicio de cansancio. 

Ayer ya comenté que paró al tick en la resistencia y recordé de qué se trataba. Pues ha sido casi un 10% de caída desde el máximo de ayer al mínimo de hoy, eso sin la más mínima garantía de que pueda romper la resistencia, ya me diréis cómo calculáis si vale la pena aguantar este recorte. Chicharros :vomito:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Chicharros :vomito:



Mal, Claca, Mal, hay que comer de todo que, si no, no creces )





:baba:


PD: Buenos días!
PD2: El IBEX sí que es un buen chicharro )


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

Cerradas posiciones largas, ligero verde y abiertas cortas.

Mantener los 5845 de hace tiempo era prioritario para mi operativa a largo. De ahí para abajo es terreno insospechado, y de momento con el stop manteniendo ligeros beneficios. Dejaré correr la posición a no ser que me salten el stop.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Guanos días, tropa.

La bajada no cuadra del todo.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

Yo ando con buenos beneficios..ahora hasta que se revuelvan y me encuentren :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2011)

Pues yo lo veo todo muy lateral, estos movimientos de muy corto plazo de momento no dicen demasiado. En el intra tenemos un objetivo bajista en 8.458, por cierto.


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2011)

Suerte, os dejo un rato.


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Yo ando con buenos beneficios..ahora hasta que se revuelvan y me encuentren :Aplauso:



...le odio... :XX:

A mí tambien me han saltado stops por muy poco. Esto de los rangos, me trae por la calle de la amargura. pero... el 50% de la cartera en una sola operación? supongo que la posi era pequeñita, sino, aunque sea pasta que no se necesite...

en fín, adrian, le acompaño en el sentimiento. Pero no se deje hacer esas cosas, hombre... que luego somos la comidilla del barrio... ::


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Dic 2011)

nos quejabamos q los dias pasados todo era aburrimiento tras el gap inicial y hoy nos han "regalado" esta broma ::


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

como la subasta italiana salga bien... esto va a pegar un pistonazo...


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

Buenos días.

Me he levantado hace media hora ::, estoy de vacas.

Barrida brutal en el Ibex?

No se suponía que estos días eran gaceleros? A que ha venido esto entonces?


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Guanos días, tropa.
> 
> La bajada no cuadra del todo.



Sigue sin cuadrarme la caida.

Serio riesgo de que nos vayamos p'arriba.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...le odio... :XX:
> 
> A mí tambien me han saltado stops por muy poco. Esto de los rangos, me trae por la calle de la amargura. pero... *el 50% de la cartera en una sola operación? *supongo que la posi era pequeñita, sino, aunque sea pasta que no se necesite...
> 
> en fín, adrian, le acompaño en el sentimiento. Pero no se deje hacer esas cosas, hombre... que luego somos la comidilla del barrio... ::



La cartera de trading son 1.000€, de los cuales en el primer mes perdí 400(de a poquitos xd) y ya llevaba recuperado casi todo (990), lo de hoy... vuelta a empezar XD


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

¿la hora de la subasta italiana es secreto de estado o qué? No la encuentro...


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pues la gracia se ha llevado el 50% de mi cuenta de trading... y eso que tenía unos stops de puta madre arriesgando un 1% de la misma XD



No le interesaria operar mas con acciones y etf al menos el broker no le barrera sus posiciones. Si opera con derivados tipo cfd , warrants etc lo mas facil es que pierda todo lo invertido. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2011)

10k de Gas Natural a 13.34.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> No le interesaria operar mas con acciones y etf al menos el broker no le barrera sus posiciones. Si opera con derivados tipo cfd , warrants etc lo mas facil es que pierda todo lo invertido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Lo estuve mirando, pero en mi proceso de aprendizaje no quiero meter la pasta necesaria como para no tener en cuenta las comisiones(unos 10k€) por ello lo de operar con cfd.

De todos modos lo puse hace bastante, esto es como pagar un curso intensivo de los que dan los vendedores de crecepelo y tiene estas ventajas:
Es más barato
Dura más
Aprendes el doble


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

No se que hacer. Estoy pensando entre meter mas a ibe y san para reducir precio, entrar en gas natural o quedarme en liquidez....Que precio recomendais para entrar en ibe y san y reducir el precio medio?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

M¡Bueno, mi consejo, ya lo sabe: SAN a 3,85.


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

Entrada de pasta fresca en deuda, bajadita suave del petrulio... la bolsa pa rriba... para esto nos sacudísteis a primera hora, cabroneeesssss..... [Alfredo Landa style]


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Lo estuve mirando, pero en mi proceso de aprendizaje no quiero meter la pasta necesaria como para no tener en cuenta las comisiones(unos 10k€) por ello lo de operar con cfd.
> 
> De todos modos lo puse hace bastante, esto es como pagar un curso intensivo de los que dan los vendedores de crecepelo y tiene estas ventajas:
> Es más barato
> ...



Como le sigan mandrileando asi se quedara sin dinero en menos de un año. Con 10k se pueden hacer cosas majas en acciones y etf

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> No se que hacer. Estoy pensando entre meter mas a ibe y san para reducir precio, entrar en gas natural o quedarme en liquidez....Que precio recomendais para entrar en ibe y san y reducir el precio medio?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk





atman dijo:


> M¡Bueno, mi consejo, ya lo sabe: SAN a 3,85.



Y el mismo para Ibe diría yo.


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y el mismo para Ibe diría yo.



Es justo y necesario... o


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Dic 2011)

ojito, sr@s que hoy han soltado a este...







... es ráaaaapido and sooo goood


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y el mismo para Ibe diría yo.



Seguire en liquidez. Yo creo que antes de ver esos precios pasamos los 9000 del ibex

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Como le sigan mandrileando asi se quedara sin dinero en menos de un año. Con 10k se pueden hacer cosas majas en acciones y etf
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Por supuesto haciendolo tan mal como ayer(dejar abierto, apalancado y demás) me durará poco.

Pero prefiero eso y aprender bien a quedarme pillado con 500 tef a 15 por no saber leer el mercado.

Como digo, es dinero para aprender a ser un malvado ejpeculador. Si se pierde, pues nada, cuando considere otra vez en paper-trading que estoy preparado, pues se vuelve a entrar


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Es justo y necesario... o



Más unas Ferroviales, Indras y Abertis a ese precio y tenemos la cartera hecha


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por supuesto haciendolo tan mal como ayer(dejar abierto, apalancado y demás) me durará poco.
> 
> Pero prefiero eso y aprender bien a quedarme pillado con 5.000 tef a 15 por no saber leer el mercado.
> 
> Como digo, es dinero para aprender a ser un malvado ejpeculador. Si se pierde, pues nada, cuando considere otra vez en paper-trading que estoy preparado, pues se vuelve a entrar



Es mas facil si cree que va a subir el indice compre una accion con beta cercano a 1 si cree que va a bajar compre un etf inverso y deje la pisicion abierta y empiece con 1000 o 2000 eu. Raro es que pierda todo. Sera mas facil que gane asi que con cfd o warrants

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

He estado leyendo la propuesta de bankinter para el ladrillo en cartera... este chico es un lince, coño... larga lo podrido fuera, sin que le cueste un duro, a una entidad que no es un banco pero que se va a financiar con el FGD, dejando a los clientes en bragas, y si luego se va colocando trinca la pasta, y si es un fiasco ¿qué importa? si no ha costado nada!!


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> He estado leyendo la propuesta de bankinter para el ladrillo en cartera... este chico es un lince, coño... larga lo podrido fuera, sin que le cueste un duro, a una entidad que no es un banco pero que se va a financiar con el FGD, dejando a los clientes en bragas, y si luego se va colocando trinca la pasta, y si es un fiasco ¿qué importa? si no ha costado nada!!



¿Más info please?


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Más info please?



Bankinter aboga por un 'holding' que aglutine los activos tóxicos de la banca




> experto de Bankinter consideró que el problema del sector financiero no radica en el reconocimiento de las pérdidas en balance derivadas de la exposición inmobiliaria, sino *en la capacidad de la sociedad para hacerse cargo de los inventarios de vivienda*.



Si la culpa es nuestra... que no compramos... :: con un embudo...


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Este es el problema de este tipo de valores, los gestos de cambio de tendencia salen a un porcentaje muy alto del precio, es decir, llevas un 15% y el stop profit se te come prácticamente todos los beneficios, de estas yo creo que hay que saltar del tren en marcha al mínimo indicio de cansancio.
> 
> Ayer ya comenté que paró al tick en la resistencia y recordé de qué se trataba. Pues ha sido casi un 10% de caída desde el máximo de ayer al mínimo de hoy, eso sin la más mínima garantía de que pueda romper la resistencia, ya me diréis cómo calculáis si vale la pena aguantar este recorte. Chicharros :vomito:



Completamente de acuerdo, yo a PRISA le llevaba el SL pegadito al culo, ayer a mediodía (estando a 0,94) se lo puse a 0,92. Lo mejor de todo ES QUE NO HA SALTADO...

Una lección más de este tipo de chicharros, liquidez mala, muy mala (o eso o error de ING, el cual por cierto ayer por la noche estaba kaputt). Ahora de momento ya he quitado el SL como lo tenía, lo reajusto a algo más bajo y si vuelvo a verle repuntar un poquito salto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Bueno bueno bueno. 

Me preparo para aumentar mi arsenal gacelero contra leones ********* no contra los leoncios de buen corazón que se pasean por este nuestro hilo.

Es una tontería, pero ya veremos si sirve para algo, al menos para tener más información. _Sus _explico. En la web de BATS puedes encontrar en archivos txt, supongo que en NASDAQ y NYSE también habrá algo similar, las posiciones cortas que se abren CADA DÍA en el siguiente formato.

Market Center|*Symbol*|Date|*Time*|Short Sale Type|*Size*|*Price*|Link Indicator|Short Size
Z|TZA|20111223|08:00:07|M|300|25.6900||
Z|JJC|20111223|08:00:43|S|100|44.3400||
Z|SLB|20111223|08:01:44|S|100|68.2600||
Z|RMBS|20111223|08:02:14|S|100|8.4900||
Z|BAC|20111223|08:02:23|S|2000|5.5500||

Ya me he hecho un programilla que parsea los datos. De esta forma tendré controlado día a día que valores están más cargados de cortos.

Os pregunto, ¿se os ocurre alguna forma de representar los datos *tiempo operacion-volumen-precio*? ¿O el momento cuando se hace la operación es irrelevante?

Supongo que debería hacer una base de datos con el númerod e acciones en circulación para cada valor para saber la importancia relativa de las posiciones cortas, ¿no?

a cambio de ayuda me comprometo a compartir información o

*edito *alguien sabe que diferencia hay entre tipos cortos M y S?????


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> como la subasta italiana salga bien... esto va a pegar un pistonazo...



lo dicho... pero tampoco se ve tanta fuerza. esperarán a mañana...


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2011)

Suerte que me he largado, porque me la habría jugado (y palmado) con el segundo bajista activado a nivel intra, que finalmente ha quedado anulado.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno bueno bueno.
> 
> Me preparo para aumentar mi arsenal gacelero contra leones ********* no contra los leoncios de buen corazón que se pasean por este nuestro hilo.
> 
> ...



El momento es muy importante. Viendo el % del cs declarado es suficiente, ya va incluido el num de acciones del valor.Lo que no es lo mismo es para valores con poco free float como algunas small caps e inditex creo. Yo queria asociar la declaracion de los cortos con su % a la cotizacion como si fuese una onda, asi se ve la recompra. a la vez asociar debajo ratios como price to book, price to sales, roe, roa, deuda sobre activo y bpa de los ultimos 10 años para controlar la salud fe la empresa

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> El momento es muy importante. Viendo el % del cs declarado es suficiente, ya va incluido el num de acciones del valor.Lo que no es lo mismo es para valores con poco free float como algunas small caps e inditex creo. Yo queria asociar la declaracion de los cortos con su % a la cotizacion como si fuese una onda, asi se ve la recompra. a la vez asociar abajo ratios como price to book, price to sales, roe, roa, deuda sobre activo y bpa de los ultimos 10 años para controlar la salud fe la empresa
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



y se me olvidaba es importante controlar el margen temporal entre corto y corto para ver si existe una serie cuantificable que nos permita predecir a corto plazo movientos leoncios

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Os pregunto, ¿se os ocurre alguna forma de representar los datos *tiempo operacion-volumen-precio*? ¿O el momento cuando se hace la operación es irrelevante?



Más interesante que el momento sería el precio, que evolucionará según el momento, pero interesaría más saber en que posición (precio) están los cortos que en que momento se hizo. Interesaría saber con cuanto están "empujando el precio hacia abajo (para eso te la bufa el momento) y en que orden se encontrarían presionados (para eso es más importante el precio que el tiempo).

Sin lugar a dudas, e independientemente de otros usos que quieras darle fuera del alcance de la mente de este bebé gacela, un gráfico de barras con linea horizontal precio de los cortos y horizontal volumen sería más que interesante (si las barras además las divides por colores identificando cada leoncio, ya quedaría niquelado).


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Más interesante que el momento sería el precio, que evolucionará según el momento, pero interesaría más saber en que posición (precio) están los cortos que en que momento se hizo. Interesaría saber con cuanto están "empujando el precio hacia abajo (para eso te la bufa el momento) y en que orden se encontrarían presionados (para eso es más importante el precio que el volumen.
> 
> Sin lugar a dudas, e independientemente de otros usos que quieras darle fuera del alcance de la mente de este bebé gacela, un gráfico de barras con linea horizontal precio de los cortos y horizontal volumen sería más que interesante (si las barras además las divides por colores identificando cada leoncio, ya quedaría niquelado).



Por eso pense en un grafico de barras o velas que represente la cotizacion y encima utilizar las fechas de los cortos para realizar una onda cuyos picos serian mayores o menores en funcion del % de cortos. Quiero que aparezcan ademas datos como bpa price to book o deuda o roe porque no es lo mismo abrir cortos a una empresa con un price to book de 3 con perdidas que una con price to book de 0'5 con deudas asumibles y en beneficios. Estos dias lo estado pensando y lo mejor seria una web

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Como una onda era como yo lo hacia a mano. luego restaba las fechas para buscar series temporales. Si se pudiese hacer de forma automatica la verdad que ayudaria bastante sin contar el tiempo ganado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, yo a PRISA le llevaba el SL pegadito al culo, ayer a mediodía (estando a 0,94) se lo puse a 0,92. Lo mejor de todo ES QUE NO HA SALTADO...
> 
> Una lección más de este tipo de chicharros, liquidez mala, muy mala (o eso o error de ING, el cual por cierto ayer por la noche estaba kaputt). Ahora de momento ya he quitado el SL como lo tenía, lo reajusto a algo más bajo y si vuelvo a verle repuntar un poquito salto.



Pedazo madrugón que me he pegado para seguir en remoto las cotizaciones (y pa irme a correr a C. Park en hora y media) y me encuentro con esto!!!!. A 0,875 por título.

No pasa nada. La semana pasada estuvo mucho tiempo entre 0,8 y 0,865 por lo que quien entrara ahí, debería estar protegido. Vamos a ver si rompe hacia abajo los 0,86, que yo creo que no. El aspecto gráfico no es malo .... pero estos valores lo que tienen es que quien entra un poquito tarde, le barren o asume stops muy amplios que de materializarse ... son un buen roto.

Burbujilimo, mire bien en su broker porque eso que le ha sucedido es muy raro salvo que:
-Hubiera habido un latigazo tremendo que hiciera marcar en 0,92 ayer sin tiempo material para que su broker enviase la orden stop (recuerda que los SL no están en el mercado, están en su broker). Esto no ha sido el caso viendo las cotizaciones de ayer y las posiciones Level 2 que había.
-Tenga metido ahí un arsenal enorme de títulos. En ese caso pudiera pasar pero también me cuesta pensarlo porque en Prisa es habitual que existan posiciones de más de 40.000 títulos. Ahora a 0,875 hay más de 80.000 y a 0,88 hay similar.

Una opción que debería tener disponible es un stop loss que lanza la venta a mercado cuando se cotiza a un spot determinado. Si utiliza una orden stop loss límite ... puede suceder lo que comenta.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Hoy hemos roto la tendencia alcista con los hoteles
mal rollo
Hay poco papel en el mercado


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pedazo madrugón que me he pegado para seguir en remoto las cotizaciones (y pa irme a correr a C. Park en hora y media) y me encuentro con esto!!!!. A 0,875 por título.
> 
> No pasa nada. La semana pasada estuvo mucho tiempo entre 0,8 y 0,865 por lo que quien entrara ahí, debería estar protegido. Vamos a ver si rompe hacia abajo los 0,86, que yo creo que no. El aspecto gráfico no es malo .... pero estos valores lo que tienen es que quien entra un poquito tarde, le barren o asume stops muy amplios que de materializarse ... son un buen roto.
> 
> ...



Entré a 0,845 . Además como estoy con la L con apalancamiento prohibido y una cantidad de dinero de perdida asumible. No tengo una barbaridad de títulos (3000), así que estoy un poco a cuadros con lo ocurrido. Entonces me voy a un problema del broker (ya he comentado que ayer por la noche al entrar a ver si había saltado el SL no pude mirarlo porque tenían la web caida). Ojo que el SL lo he quitado esta mañana sobre las 10:30, y he puesto otro más amplio. Creo que tengo que mudarme, más pronto que tarde. 



Janus dijo:


> Una opción que debería tener disponible es un stop loss que lanza la venta a mercado cuando se cotiza a un spot determinado. Si utiliza una orden stop loss límite ... puede suceder lo que comenta.



Así para novatos, ¿que diferencia hay entre el SL a spot y el SL límite?? Lo único que tengo es SL para fijarle un determinado precio de activación (igual o menor a) y luego poder añadir (o no), una limitación a la venta (no vender por debajo de otro valor), que no tenía activada.

EDITO: ¿las ordenes de compra y venta acumuladas os las da el broker que utilizais o se pueden ver en otro sitio?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Mmmmm va lento, lento lento. 

Bufff son 58 lineas por pagina x 16.000 PAGINAS! 

Explico el parseador a ver si alguno ve alguna forma de aumentar la velocidad.

Se inicializan dos variables Tickers y datos.

Tickers: Nombre de las acciones
Datos: es una estructura que contiene para cada valor
- hora de operacion
- precio 
- volumen

Va leyendo línea a línea el archivo de texto.

Si el ticker no está en la lista de Tickers se añaden los nuevos datos tanto a Ticker como a la estructura. en caso contrario se actualizan.

Se le va la vida de esta forma. Quizas ponga un IF para que sólo tome los datos de una serie de acciones que me interesen.... o dejarlo por las noches currando.

edito: haciendo la cuenta de la vieja tarda 2 milésimas por línea, lo que nos llevará a 40 mins aprox. A las 13 les cuento que le han metido a Amazon por ej.


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

GuyBrush... eso son 600 megas ¿no?

Edito: vale, ya encontré el fichero. las lineas son muchos más cortas y aparte... no sé como hice el cálculo. son 5 o 6 megas de fichero con 900.000 lineas...


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmmm va lento, lento lento.
> 
> Bufff son 58 lineas por pagina x 16.000 PAGINAS!
> 
> ...



¿Cuanto tiempo le cuesta?, como sugerencia, parte el conjunto de datos en trozos y lanza un hilo por cada uno.

Veo que los datos los pillas de un CSV colgado de internet. Quitando el tiempo de descarga, no es tanta tralla como para que vaya lento.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmmm va lento, lento lento.
> 
> Bufff son 58 lineas por pagina x 16.000 PAGINAS!
> 
> ...



Que es como un buscar v del excell pero desde un doc con links a internet?? Lo mas rapido seria un localizador de cortos. Luego a parte hacer un excel o una web con la cotizacion y los cortos declarados bajados de la cnmv. Una vez realizada la primera plantilla el resto salen solas. debajo poner en plan links con la deuda roe price to book

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Así para novatos, ¿que diferencia hay entre el SL a spot y el SL límite?? Lo único que tengo es SL para fijarle un determinado precio de activación (igual o menor a) y luego poder añadir (o no), una limitación a la venta (no vender por debajo de otro valor), que no tenía activada.
> 
> EDITO: ¿las ordenes de compra y venta acumuladas os las da el broker que utilizais o se pueden ver en otro sitio?



1- Orden de venta que se activa si marca 0,92, lanzada a que se ejecute contra una posición en 0,92.
2-Orden de venta que se activa si marca 0.92, lanzada a mercado a lo que esté.

Por ejemplo, en el broker de Bankinter se podía hacer esto sin problema. En IG Markets tienen una opción similar con lo que denominan Buffer Limit.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Poner una orden tipo....Busca valor a valor cortos declarados a la cnmv...pero no se como hacerlo.Automatizarlo es mas dificil de lo que parece....Suerte...si necesita ayuda aviseme,uba vez hecho si comparte el trabajo le estare muy agradecido

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Que es como un buscar v del excell pero desde un doc con links a internet?? Lo mas rapido seria un localizador de cortos. Luego a parte hacer un excel o una web con la cotizacion y los cortos declarados bajados de la cnmv. Una vez realizada la primera plantilla el resto salen solas. debajo poner en plan links con la deuda roe price to book
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Es que el buscar v/h (consultav/h en la última versión) es muy lento con grandes volúmenes de datos. Piensa que para cada dato, tiene que hacer la búsqueda a lo bestia. Si tienes cientos de miles, multiplica ... Es mejor con una base de datos que entre por primary key.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

He editado arriba. Mi programa va a 2ms por línea. Lo hago en MATLAB porque luego me es más fácil hacer gráficas y demás. Si le veo utilidad veré si visual basic es más rápido. En fin, esto es el principio


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien sabe donde se puede ver de " a gratis" las acc que va vendiendo cada operador en tiempo real
Como me sospechaba,los leoncios de la city atacan de nuevo a nh


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> GuyBrush... eso son 600 megas ¿no?
> 
> Edito: vale, ya encontré el fichero. las lineas son muchos más cortas y aparte... no sé como hice el cálculo. son 5 o 6 megas de fichero con 900.000 lineas...



El tamaño del txt es de 37140 KB, variará algo dependiendo del día, pero no mucho _I guess_


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmmm va lento, lento lento.
> 
> Bufff son 58 lineas por pagina x 16.000 PAGINAS!
> 
> ...



De donde ha bajado el fichero?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tortilla (28 Dic 2011)

El Bund sigue en tendencia.


Primeras señales de activación de cortos en sp500. No confirmada.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Quicir:

- Te lo bajas del tiron.
- Y lo parseas.

¿No?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tiempo le cuesta?, como sugerencia, parte el conjunto de datos en trozos y lanza un hilo por cada uno.
> 
> Veo que los datos los pillas de un CSV colgado de internet. Quitando el tiempo de descarga, no es tanta tralla como para que vaya lento.



Los datos los pillo de aqui

BATS Exchange || Market Data Tools

@patilltoes

Si, es como usted dice.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Si lo estas haciendo con matlab, huye de los bucles, aunque supongo que eso ya lo sabras. A menos que en 3 años haya cambiado mucho, son horriblemente ineficaces. No tengo ni idea de como vectorizar un problema de texto.

Seguramente no es la herramienta mas apropiada.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Entonces hay que machacar un archivo de "transactions", veo que tienen una 900k lineas. Y habria que convertirlo a un algo con:

Ticker -> operacion_tal (hora, precio, volumen)

¿No?

Si quieres puedo intentarlo en perl y transformarlo en algo que matlab pueda leer, supongo que en mi dinosaurio eso deberia de llevarle menos de 40 min (se puede interfacear entre perl y matlab, pero eso si que son palabras mayores para una navidad)

¿Que formato podria interesarte?


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los datos los pillo de aqui
> 
> BATS Exchange || Market Data Tools
> 
> ...



Una vez descargado y localizado trabaja con el excel porque un procesador de textos puede hacer la tarea eterna. Es buena idea este sistema para localizar los cortos y luego utilizar el excel u otro programa parecido

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Si lo estas haciendo con matlab, huye de los bucles, aunque supongo que eso ya lo sabras. A menos que en 3 años haya cambiado mucho, son horriblemente ineficaces. No tengo ni idea de como vectorizar un problema de texto.
> 
> Seguramente no es la herramienta mas apropiada.



Si le veo utilidad se me ocurre hacerlo de otras formas.

Con VisualBasic divido el archivo en función del número de núcleos disponibles y luego lanzar el prog MATLAB para cada parte. O migrar el prog a FORTRAN con sus punetros y tal. Pero no se si me merecerá el esfuerzo. 

Podría lanzar el programa por la mañana cuando llegue a oficina y los datos estarían disponibles el tiempo suficiente para estudiarlos.

Todo depende del ratio coste/beneficio.

Vuelvo a decirlo. Este FORO es impagable, se aprende muchísimo. Incluso de bolsa!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Entonces hay que machacar un archivo de "transactions", veo que tienen una 900k lineas. Y habria que convertirlo a un algo con:
> 
> Ticker -> operacion_tal (hora, precio, volumen)
> 
> ...




Hoyga su oferta es generosisisisisma. ¿Que formato? Pues como no lo tengo claro no le digo nada . En principio lo usare para ver como evolucionan las posiciones cortas de un valor. La verdad que no lo tengo nada claro.

El problema es que el prog de MATLAB no paraleliza ya que lo he hecho esta misma mañana deprisa y corriendo, y no le saca el provecho suficiente a mi *Uruk-Hai * de 12 processadores 

Ya le digo, que si encuentro utilidad, mejoraré el programa.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Entiendo que hay que salvar los campos en negrita:

Market Center|*Symbol*|Date|*Time*|Short Sale Type|*Size*|Price|Link Indicator|*Short Size*

Quicir, cuando se hace la operacion en tal valor, tal tamaño del paquete y valor del corto.

Voy a ver cuanto tiempo tardaria la cosa esta en reparsear y crear un TXT o XLS por cada empresa.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Madre mia, 12 nucleos. Y yo que hice la tesis entera con un PIV, vaya pepino.

Sobre el formato, se puede interfacear, le pasas la faena a perl y te lo monta todo en un .MAT, pero eso si que seria tela. O no, pero hay que mirarlo y rezar porque en el CPAN haya algo decente. De momento voy a probar a parsear y volcar en TXT, luego en XLS y tal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Entiendo que hay que salvar los campos en negrita:
> 
> Market Center|*Symbol*|Date|*Time*|Short Sale Type|*Size*|Price|Link Indicator|*Short Size*
> 
> ...



Ok, pero eso habría que hacerlo día a día, todavía no se como gestionar toda esa base de datos :


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2011)

Hará más de media hora que no entiendo nada del hilo. Y aun no han entrado Mulder y Pollastre ::


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Nada, se puede salvar tambien las fechas y serializarlo (fecha y hora) junto. Lo de la gestion ya es otro cantar, es tener claro que se quiere hacer. Ahi si que no puedo ayudar. De momento parece que en menos de 30 segundos o asi recorre las lineas y separa los campos. Voy a meterlo en una estructura y ver a que formato lo vuelvo a meter.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ok, pero eso habría que hacerlo día a día, todavía no se como gestionar toda esa base de datos :



copi pega y haz un buscarv en excel. De todas formas los cortos importantes suelen tener series temporales muy definidas. El caso de nh, gamesa, bankinter son claros ejemplos. Cuando los cortos ya han sido declarados ya no se puede hacer nada, el trabajo sucio ya esta hecho, es importante ver el cuadro leoncio lo mas ampliado temporalmente que se pueda para comprenderles. Donde uno se puede anticipar es viendo los ciclos temporales comparandolo con las cotizaciones para ver movimientos importantes a medio plazo. Por mi experiencia un ataque de cortos suele durar entre 1-3 meses y lo suelen hacer francamente bien. Un trabajo fino fino

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

OMAGAAAH!! (Oh my god!) El mio acaba de terminar 30 mins :S


----------



## holgazan (28 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hará más de media hora que no entiendo nada del hilo. Y aun no han entrado Mulder y Pollastre ::



A lo mejor es una inocentada.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien se atreve a decir como pinta el ibex de aquí al viernes?
:ouch:


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> copi pega y haz un buscarv en excel. De todas formas los cortos importantes suelen tener series temporales muy definidas. El caso de nh, gamesa, bankinter son claros ejemplos. Cuando los cortos ya han sido declarados ya no se puede hacer nada, el trabajo sucio ya esta hecho, es importante ver el cuadro leoncio lo mas ampliado temporalmente que se pueda para comprenderles. Donde uno se puede anticipar es viendo los ciclos temporales comparandolo con las cotizaciones para ver movimientos importantes a medio plazo. Por mi experiencia un ataque de cortos suele durar entre 1-3 meses y lo suelen hacer francamente bien. Un trabajo fino fino
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Ahora mismo le estan dando caña de la buena a nh,ademas no se esconden
ordenes de venta de 60k " by the face"


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ahora mismo le estan dando caña de la buena a nh,ademas no se esconden
> ordenes de venta de 60k " by the face"



Vaya tela, yo creia que lo veriamos entre 2'3 y 2,4 antes de empezar la prox tanda. No pueden alquilar acciones de forma infinita. Es muy caro alquilar un 2% de una empresa durante 3 meses. Yo pondria un SP en 2,35. 2,4 es una resistencia importante

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

NH esta dibujando minimos crecientes desde hace una semana.No deberia caer de 2,15 para continuar el canal hacia los 2'4

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2011)

Toma ya!!!!

La empresa *G*old*H*e*K*nows compra el 13% de BME.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya tela, yo creia que lo veriamos entre 2'3 y 2,4 antes de empezar la prox tanda. No pueden alquilar acciones de forma infinita. Es muy caro alquilar un 2% de una empresa durante 3 meses. Yo pondria un SP en 2,35. 2,4 es una resistencia importante
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Solo les queda gasolina hasta el viernes o eso o declaran nuevos cortos pidiendo mas acc prestadas para vender
Si bajan el valor a 2 o 1,9 entro a saco y compro otras 5000
Si se ve que es otra vez los de CM ¿Es que son tontos y les gusta perder pasta?
sinceramente mi no entender,los demas leoncios comprando y ellos vendiendo
Que chinos mas tontos


----------



## The Hellion (28 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toma ya!!!!
> 
> La empresa *G*old*H*e*K*nows compra el 13% de BME.



Cuando se lo notifiquen a The Hellion Co. Ltd.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

El problema machaca los datos en segundos y los vomita a TXT, pero ahora me da un warning imbecil. Parece que reusar un handle de archivos no le mola a perl. Primera vez que lo veo:


Spoiler





```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;
use warnings;

# Opening file
open my $INPUT_FILE, "<", 'BATSsh20111227.txt';

# Declaring the BIG data' structure
my $shorts_ref;

# Parsing;
<$INPUT_FILE>; # Throwing the first line

while (<$INPUT_FILE>){
	chomp;

	my (undef, $company, undef, $time, undef, $size, $prize, undef) = split /\|/, $_;
	# CSV to data
	push @{$shorts_ref->{$company}}, { 'TIME' => $time, 'SIZE' => $size, 'PRIZE' => $prize };
}

# Better with a map, but in XMAS...
foreach my $company (sort keys %$shorts_ref){
	out2txt($company, \@{$shorts_ref->{$company}});
}

# Cleaning up this mess
close $INPUT_FILE;

#############
# ********S #
#############
sub out2txt{
	my ($company, $data_ref) = @_;
	
	my $filename = $company. '.txt';
	open my $TEMPFILE, ">", $filename;
	
	foreach my $operation (@$data_ref){
		my $line = join ";", $operation->{'TIME'}, $operation->{'SIZE'}, $operation->{'PRIZE'};
		print $TEMPFILE $line, "\n";
	}
	
	close $TEMPFILE;
}
```




OJETE-CALOR al ejecutarlo, que te crea 4900 archivos de texto del tiron. Voy a ver si corrijo eso.

Ahora hay que ver en que formato puede ser mas util esto. ¿Adonde lo exportamos para que sea machacado luego?


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Modularizo y arreando. Güeit a minits.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> El problema machaca los datos en segundos y los vomita a TXT, pero ahora me da un warning imbecil. Parece que reusar un handle de archivos no le mola a perl. Primera vez que lo veo:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

A mi así me vale! Ya veríamos como gestionar la base de datos (que no tengo ni idea)

Es ustéd un fenómeno!


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Solo les queda gasolina hasta el viernes o eso o declaran nuevos cortos pidiendo mas acc prestadas para vender
> Si bajan el valor a 2 o 1,9 entro a saco y compro otras 5000
> Si se ve que es otra vez los de CM ¿Es que son tontos y les gusta perder pasta?
> sinceramente mi no entender,los demas leoncios comprando y ellos vendiendo
> Que chinos mas tontos



Lo mismo es que los chinos quieren tirar la cotización para que sus compatriotas pueden lanzar una oferta desde más abajo. Estos chinos son muy ........ (dejémoslo en puntos suspensivos para que Calopez no nos censure). Vamos a ver si hay un nuevo tirón hacia abajo (podría llegar a 1,7).


----------



## AssGaper (28 Dic 2011)

Hazlo en PHP. Parsea primero a memoria los resultados y luego dumpea la info a un fichero formateado como quieras, por que si parseas con la marcha, es que no acabas hasta final de año y normal que te machaque el fichero, si tal y como has escrito el codigo, asi lo hace.

Por cierto me he bajado uno de esos ficheros y le faltan en algunas columnas los datos o es que hay que pagar por los ficheros que tu trabajas?


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> A mi así me vale! Ya veríamos como gestionar la base de datos (que no tengo ni idea)
> 
> Es ustéd un fenómeno!



Si te va mejor a excel eso lo tengo reciente, creo que el CPAN tiene cosas para Matlal, podria mirarlo. Lo que tiene flipado es que me siga dando el warning de marras. No se porque, estara abierto algo en algun ambito y no lo veo.

Si alguien ve donde puede estar el warning que me lo diga:



Spoiler





```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;
use warnings;

# Declaring the BIG data' structure
my $shorts_ref = parsing_datafile('BATSsh20111227.txt');# Hardcoded name, blablah

# Better with a map, but in XMAS...
foreach my $company (sort keys %$shorts_ref){
	out2txt($company, \@{$shorts_ref->{$company}});
}


###################################
#       ********S                 #
###################################
sub parsing_datafile{
	my ($filename) = @_;
	
	# Opening datafile
	open my $INPUT_FILE, "<", $filename;

	# Declaring and Parsing;
	my $shorts_ref;
	<$INPUT_FILE>; # Throwing the first line
	while (<$INPUT_FILE>){
		chomp;

		my (undef, $company, undef, $time, undef, $size, $prize, undef) = split /\|/, $_;
		# CSV to data
		push @{$shorts_ref->{$company}}, { 'TIME' => $time, 'SIZE' => $size, 'PRIZE' => $prize };
	}
	
	# Ending
	close $INPUT_FILE;
	return $shorts_ref;
}

sub out2txt{
	my ($company, $data_ref) = @_;
	
	my $filename = $company. '.txt';
	open my $TEMPFILE, ">", $filename;
	
	foreach my $operation (@$data_ref){
		my $line = join ";", $operation->{'TIME'}, $operation->{'SIZE'}, $operation->{'PRIZE'};
		print $TEMPFILE $line, "\n";
	}
	
	close $TEMPFILE;
}
```


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lo mismo es que los chinos quieren tirar la cotización para que sus compatriotas pueden lanzar una oferta desde más abajo. Estos chinos son muy ........ (dejémoslo en puntos suspensivos para que Calopez no nos censure). Vamos a ver si hay un nuevo tirón hacia abajo (podría llegar a 1,7).



Para llegar a 1,7 tendrian que declarar cortos el viernes por no menos del 2,00 y eso seria mucha tela
¿quien le va a prestar otros 5 mm de acc?
llevarian tirados muchos ya
¿Es que se creen que los demas leoncios se chupan el dedo y no les ven?
Les entrarian a saco y no conseguirian bajar de 2
y en cuanto soltaran cualquier nuevo rumor o principio de acuerdo la accion rebotaria a 3 y le costarian una fortuna los cortos

Mas bien pienso que quieren mantener el valor sobre 2 y pico sin llamar demasiado la atencion y negociar ahi


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Con excel podría apañarme.

He aqui una muestra de la salida del programa para las Patriotas del archivo del dia 23 Dic.









Me gustaría tambier hacer estadísticas sobre la distribución de órdenes en cada precio. A ver si se esconden o le meten ordenes en modo ASACOPACO.

Porca Miseria, SL prisa saltado grgrgrgrgr en fin, que se le va ahacer

beneficios para birras, supú-M!


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Vale, ya se donde esta el error. Eso me pasa por no escribir bien desde las primeras versiones. Hay al menos un ticker que tiene un nombre raro "ABV/C", eso provoca que los open se peten.

Si usase siempre "open or die" no pasaria eso. Lo arreglo y hago que lo convierta a XLS. A ver si me pongo despues de zampar.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Dic 2011)

estan locos estos frikis......


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Prisa en caida libre -6%


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

Podían hablar de bolsa en algún momento...(o coches, motos, mujeres, espirituosos...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Prisa en caida libre -6%



Ya estamos fuera con beneficios para birra. Saltó EL SP. Ya veremos si hay oportunidad de reengancharse 



Adriangtir dijo:


> Podían hablar de bolsa en algún momento...(o coches, motos, mujeres, espirituosos...)




Deje, deje, que viendo algunas acciones parece que va a funcionar el método.

Creo que a partir de ahora me van a llamar GT _el oso guanoso_


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya estamos fuera con beneficios para birra. Saltó EL SP. Ya veremos si hay oportunidad de reengancharse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que janus salga entero,el tenia el SL sobre 7,8


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esperemos que janus salga entero,el tenia el SL sobre 7,8



Creo que subió el SL a precio de entrada, el sr. Janu es piel curtida en esto me parece a mi, sabe cuidarse.

Por cierto. De pu-ta madre

Volúmenes diarios acción por acción! Así sabre que porcentaje de operaciones son de los cortos!

BATS Exchange || Market Data Tools | Volume Reports


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Jaaaanus, muéstrate


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Para llegar a 1,7 tendrian que declarar cortos el viernes por no menos del 2,00 y eso seria mucha tela
> ¿quien le va a prestar otros 5 mm de acc?
> llevarian tirados muchos ya
> ¿Es que se creen que los demas leoncios se chupan el dedo y no les ven?
> ...



Son chinos y tienen dinero y son unos ...... No descarte que sea la propiedad quienes tienen los títulos en alquiler. No hace mucho en FCC (que ha estado tumbada) tenía muchos cortos que eran alquilados directamente por la Koplowitz. Ojala no sea el caso porque de serlo, le van a dar muy duro a la cotización y le aseguro que como le metan tralla hacia abajo, lo que hoy parece un chollo a 1,70, daría miedo entrar en ese momento.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes amigos....retornamos a la acción.

Bajamos?...por el bien de mis posaderas espero que si...a partir de ahora a mirar entrada corta en DAX.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaanus, muéstrate



Está muy cerquita pero aún vivo. Hasta el rabo todo es toro. Es más, lo voy a poner en 0,79 aunque signifique tener pérdidas (voy con buena carga).
El aspecto gráfico no es malo mientras no pierda los 0,80. Ahí hay buen soporte y si no lo rompió sin la refinanciación, ahora debería respetarlo ... pero como esto no va de confianza, el stop loss hará su trabajo.

Joder, qué frío hace por aquí.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

EUR/USD intraday: under pressure.


Pivot: 1.31

Our preference: Short positions below 1.31 with targets @ 1.304 & 1.302 in extension.

Alternative scenario: Above 1.31 look for further upside with 1.313 & 1.3195 as targets.

Comment: the pair is posting a rebound but stands below its resistance.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

S&P 500 (Mar 12) intraday: the upside prevails.


Pivot: 1248

Our Preference: LONG positions above 1248 with targets @ 1266 & 1275.

Alternative scenario: The downside penetration of 1248 will call for a slide towards 1239 & 1223.

Comment: technically, the RSI is above its neutrality area at 50.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

NH, la vela de hoy parece muy bajista, demasiado como para no ser cierto.
Huele a guanachin!


----------



## faraico (28 Dic 2011)

En fin...saltado el SL de prisa previamente comentado. Para una cena...me jode que si vendo pasada semana (cuando un colega me recomendó) hubiera sido bastante pasta de beneficio...pero bueno, cuando se hace una cosa y se marcan unos objetivos es mejor seguir adelante y poco a poco ir puliendo la operativa.

A otra cosa:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

Por más que miro, no veo por qué el SP tenga prohibido visitar los máximos anteriores, y el IBEX lo mismo hacia los 8800, y el DAX lo mismo hacia los 6200. Yo lo sigo viendo alcista con consistencia.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Está muy cerquita pero aún vivo. Hasta el rabo todo es toro. Es más, lo voy a poner en 0,79 aunque signifique tener pérdidas (voy con buena carga).
> El aspecto gráfico no es malo mientras no pierda los 0,80. Ahí hay buen soporte y si no lo rompió sin la refinanciación, ahora debería respetarlo ... pero como esto no va de confianza, el stop loss hará su trabajo.
> 
> *Joder, qué frío hace por aquí*.




Para la hora que es no demasiado baja, soportable y the sun shine ayuda


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos....retornamos a la acción.
> 
> Bajamos?...por el bien de mis posaderas espero que si...a partir de ahora a mirar entrada corta en DAX.



Ahí vamos, buena entrada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Sr patilltoes,

Ya he compilado su programa.

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Hasta el infinito. 

No se programar en PERL, pero habrá que aprender algo .


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Hala, apañado, ahora tambien puedes sacarlo todo en XLS. Si se hace asi va bastante mas lento que tirando contra TXT (un par de minutos frente a segundos), pero es cosa del CPAN:



Spoiler





```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;
use warnings;
use v5.10;
use Spreadsheet::WriteExcel;
# use Spreadsheet::ParseExcel::SaveParser;

# Declaring the BIG data' structure
my $shorts_ref = parsing_datafile('BATSsh20111227.txt');# Hardcoded name, blablah

# Better with a map, but in XMAS...
my $output_format = 'txt';
foreach my $company (sort keys %$shorts_ref){
	given ($output_format){
		when (/txt/) { out2txt($company, \@{$shorts_ref->{$company}}); }
		when (/xls/) { out2xls($company, \@{$shorts_ref->{$company}}); }
	}
}


###################################
#       ********S                 #
###################################
sub parsing_datafile{
	my ($filename) = @_;
	
	# Opening datafile
	open my $INPUT_FILE, "<", $filename or die "Can't open '$filename' [$!]\n";

	# Declaring and Parsing;
	my $shorts_ref;
	<$INPUT_FILE>; # Throwing the first line
	while (<$INPUT_FILE>){
		chomp;

		my (undef, $company, undef, $time, undef, $size, $prize, undef) = split /\|/, $_;
		# CSV to data
		push @{$shorts_ref->{$company}}, { 'TIME' => $time, 'SIZE' => $size, 'PRIZE' => $prize };
	}
	
	# Ending
	close $INPUT_FILE;
	return $shorts_ref;
}

sub out2txt{
	my ($company, $data_ref) = @_;
	
	my $filename = $company. '.txt';
	$filename =~ s#/#_#g;# Needed because there're weird ticket's names
	open my $TEMPFILE, ">", $filename or die "Can't open '$filename' [$!]\n";
	
	foreach my $operation (@$data_ref){
		my $line = join ";", $operation->{'TIME'}, $operation->{'SIZE'}, $operation->{'PRIZE'};
		print $TEMPFILE $line, "\n";
	}
	
	close $TEMPFILE;
}

sub out2xls{
	my ($company, $data_ref) = @_;

	my $filename = $company. '.xls';
	$filename =~ s#/#_#g;# Needed because there're weird ticket's names

	# Creating the XLS file and reparsing it
	my $book = Spreadsheet::WriteExcel->new($filename);
	my $sheet = $book->add_worksheet('Data');

	# Printing the file
	$sheet->write(0, 0, 'Time');# First line is only headers.
	$sheet->write(0, 1, 'Size');	
	$sheet->write(0, 2, 'Prize');
	my $row = 1;
	foreach my $operation (@$data_ref){
		$sheet->write($row, 0, $operation->{'TIME'});
		$sheet->write($row, 1, $operation->{'SIZE'});
		$sheet->write($row, 2, $operation->{'PRIZE'});
		$row++;
	}
	
	# Closing XLS file	
	$book->close();
}
```


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Está muy cerquita pero aún vivo. Hasta el rabo todo es toro. Es más, lo voy a poner en 0,79 aunque signifique tener pérdidas (voy con buena carga).
> El aspecto gráfico no es malo mientras no pierda los 0,80. Ahí hay buen soporte y si no lo rompió sin la refinanciación, ahora debería respetarlo ... pero como esto no va de confianza, el stop loss hará su trabajo.
> 
> Joder, qué frío hace por aquí.



mira que te dije ayer que salieras por patas .....

Estos chicharrillos son para ganar una pasta y salir por echando hostias. Esperar revalorizaciones grandiososas no es buen negocio.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> NH, la vela de hoy parece muy bajista, demasiado como para no ser cierto.
> Huele a guanachin!



Llevar el valor a 2,15 les llevaria no menos de 100k acc perdidas
para luego rebotar otra vez a 2,20
Lo dejaran hoy en 2,20 para no quemarse demasiado


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> mira que te dije ayer que salieras por patas .....
> 
> Estos chicharrillos son para ganar una pasta y salir por echando hostias. Esperar revalorizaciones grandiososas no es buen negocio.



Dejelo
Los niños son asi,cabezones
por mas que le digas que no es buen negocio invertir en empresas quebradas
ellos erre que erre y tal


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr patilltoes,
> 
> Ya he compilado su programa.
> 
> ...



Pa de cua. Asi practico, que este año solo doy clase a la ESO y me oxido.

Ahora ire mirando en el CPAN lo que pone:
Math::Matlab::Engine - search.cpan.org

Math::Matlab - search.cpan.org

Que parecen mas complicadas de lo que me gustaria (tirar los datos a un .mat)


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Para la hora que es no demasiado baja, soportable y the sun shine ayuda




Pues en la zona sureste de C.Park (en el Plaza y el Apple Store) hace un frio de pelotas. Más dentro del parque que fuera, será por los coches, calefacciones, metros ....


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

Cuando pueda cruzar el Potomac a pata, entonces podrá decir que hace frío.::::


Por cierto casi 40 de Dax...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> mira que te dije ayer que salieras por patas .....
> 
> Estos chicharrillos son para ganar una pasta y salir por echando hostias. Esperar revalorizaciones grandiososas no es buen negocio.



Le he enchufado una kilada buena de largos nuevamente, a complementar al resto. Stop de éstos últimos en 0,80. 1K5 de riesgo asumido en este lote.
Tenga confianza y que la serie de precios hable.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando pueda cruzar el Potomac a pata, entonces podrá decir que hace frío.::::



¿Vale el Volga? :fiufiu:

Eso sí que es rasca )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Hala, apañado, ahora tambien puedes sacarlo todo en XLS. Si se hace asi va bastante mas lento que tirando contra TXT (un par de minutos frente a segundos), pero es cosa del CPAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maravilloso! Ya postearé cosillas. 

Con estos datos planteo la siguiente estartegia, a ver que opináis.

Cada cierto tiempo, i.e. una semana, representaré la distribución del volumen de cortos en función del precio de un valor (*), el punto donde haya un pico, nos dirá el nivel de precios donde los osos le meten asacopaco a ese valor. Entonces si nosotros, como avispadas gacelas que somos, planteamos cortos algo por encima de ese nivel, la corriente vendedora nos debería llevar hacia el nivel de precios de los Osacos, robándoles algunas manzanitas.

Posteriormente sería ideal crear un sistema de alertas que nos ayudara a seleccionar que valores están siendo oso-atacados.

HOYGAN, muchisimas gracias a todos, en especial a *patilltoes*. De verdad que lo de este foro es jrande.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Le he enchufado una kilada buena de largos nuevamente, a complementar al resto. Stop de éstos últimos en 0,80. 1K5 de riesgo asumido en este lote.
> Tenga confianza y que la serie de precios hable.



Si tuvieras la pasta en la cuenta, estaría mejor.

Y ahora en liquidez podrías haber vuelto a entrar con un buen colchón de plusvis.

No te emperres, coño.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Le he enchufado una kilada buena de largos nuevamente, a complementar al resto. Stop de éstos últimos en 0,80. 1K5 de riesgo asumido en este lote.
> Tenga confianza y que la serie de precios hable.



Que ya va por -7% y bajando.....
Como cierre en rojo puedes perder toda la pasta en el galp
reflexione amigo y no apueste tanto ,es posible que se sepan ya las condiciones para mantener la refinanciacion y estas no gusten demasiado


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Ahora sí que todo está preparado para una caída en el Chulibex.

Debemos testear de nuevo los mínimos del día.

A por ello.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Maravilloso! Ya postearé cosillas.
> 
> Con estos datos planteo la siguiente estartegia, a ver que opináis.
> 
> ...



Suena interesante. Haz simulaciones a ver que tal queda.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

Después de tantos días hemos llegado al objetivo del EUR/Dól, otro stop dinámico y a cosechar.

Día "cuasi" perfecto.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que ya va por -7% y bajando.....
> Como cierre en rojo puedes perder toda la pasta en el galp
> reflexione amigo y no apueste tanto ,es posible que se sepan ya las condiciones para mantener la refinanciacion y estas no gusten demasiado



Es una inversión muy razonada por AT y stop loss en soportes .... Está bien tirado, vamos a ver cómo finaliza (supone menos del 10% de mi cartera) y el stop global asumido un 0,6%.

Creame, he perdido (si es que sucede) varias veces más en scalps en DAX. No hay ninguna imprudencia.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

60 de Dax desde la entrada.....ajusto un poco mas el Stop...:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## AssGaper (28 Dic 2011)

Guanazo, jajajja si es que lo sabia. cierro cortos en DAX, bolsa italiana, CAC e ibex desde resistencias maximas diarias. Ya tengo suficiente por hoy.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora sí que todo está preparado para una caída en el Chulibex.
> 
> Debemos testear de nuevo los mínimos del día.
> 
> A por ello.



Estaba a huevo ::


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

En liquidez...ahora a mirar.:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Suena interesante. Haz simulaciones a ver que tal queda.



Otra cosilla que se podría hacer sería representar la serie temporal de posiciones, precios y volúmens de la siguiente forma.







Lo que creo que voy a hacer es una aplicación que me premita hacer lo siguiente:

I) elegir que valor queiro estudiar.
II) Seleccionar cierto número de archivos txt donde viene la info de las posiciones cortas y extraer únicamente la de ese valor.
III) Analizar esos datos, ya sea gráficamente como estadísticamente.

Mantendré informado de los progresos.


Por ejemplo, ayer a las patriotas les metieron cera sobre los 8.85 y sobre los 8.7 cera de la buena. Hoy cae ya por los 8.5... ienso:
De nuevo muchas gracias. Su programa es rápido, casi sin frotar ::


----------



## Artik (28 Dic 2011)

Buenas a todos,
tengo una pregunta por quien quiera contestar.
me estoy volviendo loco con esta mierda de plataforma de Visualchart. ¿Quien la tiene de vosotros??? Es que es horrible, los gráficos de pena, hace un montón de errores en las lineas al cambiar FT.
Tengo tambien la de prorealtime con Selfbank, que es mucho mejor pero no tiene Futuros de Eurex.
Necesito un consejo voy a cambiar esta mierdaaaaaa.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno bueno bueno.
> 
> Me preparo para aumentar mi arsenal gacelero contra leones ********* no contra los leoncios de buen corazón que se pasean por este nuestro hilo.
> 
> ...



Estaba liado y se me ha pasado esto, que es uno de esos problemas que a mi tanto me gustan 

Pues se puede hacer fácilmente con un oneliner linuxero:


```
cat BATSsh20111227.txt | sed 's/|/ /g' | awk {'print $2" "$7" "$6" "$4'} > result.txt
```
Tarda 8 segundos de nada 

edito: ordenando solo tarda 20 segundos :Aplauso:


```
cat BATSsh20111227.txt | sed 's/|/ /g' | awk {'print $2" "$7" "$6" "$4'} | sort > result.txt
```


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Les traigo la forma más rápida de arruinarse, ya saben, LOS NIVELES..hagan un uso responsable de ellos no mirándolos. ::::::
> 
> IBEX
> Pivot 8.534, en el DAX tenemos también un pivot importante, así que nos encontramos en un momento, creo que crucial, para marcar una tendencia a medio plazo.
> ...



El Dax ha cumplido con creces, el Pivot ni lo ha tocado y abajo con fuerza.

Hispanistán a su bola, toca nivel relevante y abajo, pero no con la suficiente fuerza....


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien sabe algo de Unipapel?, estoy revisando terneras (smallcaps) españolas y veo que anda con un PER 3,6


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Estaba liado y se me ha pasado esto, que es uno de esos problemas que a mi tanto me gustan
> 
> Pues se puede hacer fácilmente con un oneliner linuxero:
> 
> ...



Sr Mulder, no me joda que con esa línea separa los movimientos valor a valor! :

El sr. patilltoes ya me ha ayudado con un ****** en perl.

En fin, hoy es freakday en el HVEI35!!!

Falta el Sr. Pollastre diciendo que su AI lo solventa con ecuaciones plimplim.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Mucho mas corto asi. Y luego se corta por fuera en empresas o lo que quieras.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr Mulder, no me joda que con esa línea separa los movimientos valor a valor! :
> 
> El sr. patilltoes ya me ha ayudado con un ****** en perl.
> 
> ...



No, pero hace casi toda la faena. Recorta los campos pedidos y si va con el sort detras te los agrupa por ticker.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Mucho mas corto asi. Y luego se corta por fuera en empresas o lo que quieras.



Pero en el proceso de corte lo mismo ya tarda = que su código, no?

Gracias a todos de nuevo. Abrumado me hallo con tanta información.


----------



## << 49 >> (28 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues se puede hacer fácilmente con un oneliner linuxero:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Qué ganas de marear la perdiz. Te puedes ahorrar el cat y el sed. No tengo el BATSetc pero si eso funciona también debería funcionar esto otro:

```
awk -F "|" '{ print $2 " " $7 " " $6 " " $4 }' BATSsh20111227.txt > result.txt
```


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Nuevo torpedo contra gamesa ,a esta no la dejan estar hasta que la hundan
calibre 0,645

Las veremos en 2,48 antes de tiempo


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Estoy en un Windows, pero imagino que andaran mas o menos igual de tiempo, perl y shell son bastante rapidos para machacar texto.

El ****** que he escrito parsea y re-escribe en otros formatos. Si se quisiese se podria usar como base para machacar los datos, aunque hacer graficos con Perl me parece un poco criminal. O dejarlo para exportar formatos mas utiles.

El oneliner de Mulder lo deja ya bastante util. De hecho casi se puede hacer un shell****** que exporte. Otra cosa es que no lo parsea a una estructura de datos, asi que es mas dificil de machacar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

HOYGAN dejen ya de postear, que me va a explotar el cráneo.

Hablemos de cunas para gatos!


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Qué ganas de marear la perdiz. Te puedes ahorrar el cat y el sed. No tengo el BATSetc pero si eso funciona también debería funcionar esto otro:
> 
> ```
> awk -F "|" '{ print $2 " " $7 " " $6 " " $4 }' BATSsh20111227.txt > result.txt
> ```



La verdad es que el awk no es mi especialidad, pero veo que con ese onliner solo tarda 4 segundos, muy bueno.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Dic 2011)

mier........ porrazo en los morros (es muy leve) pero no voy a poder tomar esas 4 birras eso me pasa por ........... pero ya he salido ..........::


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HOYGAN dejen ya de postear, que me va a explotar el cráneo.
> 
> Hablemos de cunas para gatos!



Oyga, y si se aburren, podemos hablar incluso de bolsa... menudo hostiazo... el DAX hasta 90 puntos se ha dejado y sin muchas ganas de recular...
Curioso, el petróleo sigue suave... así que no le echen la culpa al chivo, que esta vez no ha sido él...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Dic 2011)

¿Cuál ha sido el motivo de la caída casi vertical de los últimos minutos?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Estamos asistiendo a un ejemplo de lo que va a ser buena parte del 2012.


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Por fin algo de movimiento, aunque sea a la baja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Cuál ha sido el motivo de la caída casi vertical de los últimos minutos?
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Algo que no estaba descontado :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

Ostia terrible?


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2011)

Daimler -4%, alegria.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Dic 2011)

Vaya forma más indigna de cerrar el día, después de una mañana bastante anodina. Que mal cuerpo.


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Indigna porque? lo suyo es que esto se mueva no que este plano como ayer.

A ver si este guanete nos lleva a los 7miles, sería otra buena oportunidad para comprar en rebajas.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

El post de Mulder hoy nos ayudará muchísimo a entender esto.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> El post de Mulder hoy nos ayudará muchísimo a entender esto.



No creo. 

Salvo que el espíritu de Amy Farrah Fowler se haya apoderado de usted, hoy esto está indescifrable. Sheldon se ha apoderado de la mente de todos estos y están hablando en Alto Klingon.


----------



## AssGaper (28 Dic 2011)

Y todo pro que ha caido el euro a 1.29....


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Coño pues yo lo veo bien fácil hoy se aprieta el botón sell, toca oso.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Dic 2011)

Va corto en IBEX con CFD (2) en 8388, tranquilos que se da la vuelta en 3, 2, 1... )


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Coño pues yo lo veo bien fácil hoy se aprieta el botón sell, toca oso.



Nop.

Estos días estaban siendo gaceleros.

Lo que quiero saber es si esta bajada ha sido susto gaceril por el bajón del euro, si hay alguna noticia que están descontando los leoncios y simplemente si están metiendo gacelas al horno.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Dic 2011)

Harta, yo quiero vender todo antes de fin de año y largarme unos días, pero no hay manera.
Hoy apunto, por un pelín pero al final ... A la M.... Brrrrrr


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

€ por los suelos, italia deuda al 7%, recesión confirmada para España y en breve casi toda la UE etc

Veo muchos motivos para bajar, si rompe el 8335 a probar los 7mil.


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

Tambien puede ser el tirón hacia abajo necesario para ciscar a los largos antes de que los megacortos suelten la goma...


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Tambien puede ser el tirón hacia abajo necesario para ciscar a los largos antes de que los megacortos suelten la goma...



Eso tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## faraico (28 Dic 2011)

los leoncios marcándose una inocentada


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> los leoncios marcándose una inocentada



Ahora subirán el Ibex un 10% y dirán: Gilipol...digo, Inocentes¡¡:XX:


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Camino del 2% la inocentada


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)




----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Hoy terminan las telefonicas y los gases a 12 euros
de las prisas mejor no hablar ,se van a quedar sin la p


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Dic 2011)

Como continúe la caída vertical, vamos a tener que pedir "la hora" con un -4%.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Les traigo la forma más rápida de arruinarse, ya saben, LOS NIVELES..hagan un uso responsable de ellos no mirándolos. ::::::
> 
> IBEX
> Pivot 8.534, en el DAX tenemos también un pivot importante, así que nos encontramos en un momento, creo que crucial, para marcar una tendencia a medio plazo.
> ...




Seguimos para bingo....como me temía, sin paradas ni anestesia...y quedan dos niveles más...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Dic 2011)

La inocentada me está **** vivo.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> La inocentada me está **** vivo.



en que andas metido otra vez?


----------



## faraico (28 Dic 2011)

Esto va parribaaaa::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> en que andas metido otra vez?



Sigo en lo mismo... Prefiero ni decir en qué 

Maldita caída vertical.


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

A 20 puntos del abismo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Dic 2011)

Hale, me echó el SL móvil en 8369 casi 40 euretes para hacer la compra esta tarde )

PD: corrijo


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Tranquilos, hoy no se termina de romper nada ....


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sigo en lo mismo... Prefiero ni decir en qué
> 
> Maldita caída vertical.



No deberias jugar con cfds,no escarmentaras nunca
En eso siempre perderas pasta porque se resuelve todo muy rapidamente


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Frenada por compras gacelarias, mañana se las comen via gap.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hale, me echó el SL móvil en 8369 casi 60 euretes para hacer la compra esta tarde )



Dese algún capricho¡


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Tranquilos, hoy no se termina de romper nada ....



El gráfico que subí del Ibex...se ha frenado justo en la parte inferior del triángulo...totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Hoy ha sido el primer aviso.

Al próximo aviso tendrán menos contemplaciones.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Dic 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sigo en lo mismo... Prefiero ni decir en qué
> 
> Maldita caída vertical.



Nah, usted a lo suyo, a estudiar, y cuando apruebe el examen, directo a hacer una auditoría a NHH... 

Ya vería como se le ponían a don votin de corbata.:XX::XX:

Y lo de la pasta, pues como a todos, espero que no sea insuperable. Al final aquí estamos muchos pagándonos un master, cada uno en lo suyo. Yo tengo, entre otras, daimler, que hoy se están dando un talegazo bueno.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Dic 2011)

Es rápida citando  Corregí, eran 40, tengo para un tercio de la lista de la compra, más o menos. Los caprichos me los tendré que dar con los 5€ que rasqué al DAX ayer :XX:

PD: Cuando meto mano al DAX pienso en pollastre y me acojono ::


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy ha sido el primer aviso.
> 
> Al próximo aviso tendrán menos contemplaciones.



A mi no hace falta que me avisen.

Yo ya he dicho que esta semana ausumo pérdidas y en unos meses no vuelvo a entrar.

Meteré la pasta en un depósito y a esperar a ver que pasa.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy ha sido el primer aviso.
> 
> Al próximo aviso tendrán menos contemplaciones.



Confirmación de ruptura abajo...7550 en el momento que dejemos atrás los 8.120

Pero sepa que no le quito el ojo a la parte de arriba...como rompa arriba no hay freno...sera la peponada padre::


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Esto bajará pero volverá a subir, es tontería vender en pérdidas salvo en chicharros tipo NH ::


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi no hace falta que me avisen.
> 
> Yo ya he dicho que esta semana ausumo pérdidas y en unos meses no vuelvo a entrar.
> 
> *Meteré la pasta en un depósito y a esperar a ver que pasa*.



Lo tenías que haber hecho antes y ver caer las bolsas con calma.

Todavía estás tiempo.

Siéntate y disfruta de lo que viene ::


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Esto bajará pero volverá a subir, es tontería vender en pérdidas salvo en chicharros tipo NH ::



Si pero a saber cuando y echando cuentas me viene bien vender este año para compensar fiscalmente las plusvalías de los últimos años.

Se pueden compensar hasta 4 años no?


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Confirmación de ruptura abajo...7550 en el momento que dejemos atrás los 8.120
> 
> Pero sepa que no le quito el ojo a la parte de arriba...como rompa arriba no hay freno...sera la peponada padre::



Lo sé.

Veo muchas más probabilidades de ruptura por la parte inferior.

En cualquier caso, la ruptura de cualquiera de los niveles implica una señal fuerte


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Si es por temas fiscales adelante, yo ni idea como va eso acabo de empezar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Pues me voy a poner manos a la obra con lo de los cortos. Voy a hacerme un programa en perl que lea los archivos de datos y escriba todos los moviemientos de cortos en un mismo archivo. Así tendre toda la historia osezna en un archivo para cada valor.

Supongo que podré ejecutarlo desde MATLAB para poder hacer estadística y hacer dibujitos bonitos.

Gracias a todos de nuevo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si pero a saber cuando y echando cuentas me viene bien vender este año para compensar fiscalmente las plusvalías de los últimos años.
> 
> Se pueden compensar hasta 4 años no?



Las plusvalias ya pagaste por ellas en su momento. Las perdidas compensan plusvalias futuras no pasadas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Esto bajará pero volverá a subir, es tontería vender en pérdidas salvo en chicharros tipo NH ::



Hablo el racano de los thanks


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Las plusvalias ya pagaste por ellas en su momento. Las perdidas compensan plusvalias futuras no pasadas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Como mucho plusvalias de este año. Sí son 4 años para compensar

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Las plusvalias ya pagaste por ellas en su momento. Las perdidas compensan plusvalias futuras no pasadas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Joer, es la primera vez que palmo en un año y pensaba que podía apañar :´(

Como dice mi hermano..ya me has defenestrado¡


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si pero a saber cuando y echando cuentas me viene bien vender este año para compensar fiscalmente las plusvalías de los últimos años.
> 
> Se pueden compensar hasta 4 años no?



Creo que es al revés. Minusvalías consolidadas pueden ser compensadas con plusvalías de los siguientes 4 ejercicios fiscales.



j-z dijo:


> Esto bajará pero volverá a subir, es tontería vender en pérdidas salvo en chicharros tipo NH ::



De todos modos también está el coste de oportunidad. Te puedes salir con pérdidas y entrar más abajo cuando la tendencia sea alcista. Si tan seguro se está de que caerá algo pero luego volverá a subir al menos hasta el precio de compra, entonces es tontería no cortar las pérdidas, y buscar otra entrada, ¿no? ienso:

Claro que el SL es de _probes_ )


----------



## The Hellion (28 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi no hace falta que me avisen.
> 
> Yo ya he dicho que esta semana ausumo pérdidas y en unos meses no vuelvo a entrar.
> 
> Meteré la pasta en un depósito y a esperar a ver que pasa.



Mírese ING; a mí, que llevo unos meses con la cuenta pelada, me ofrecen el 4.5% a 3 meses, pero hay que contratarla antes del 31.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Esto bajará pero volverá a subir, es tontería vender en pérdidas salvo en chicharros tipo NH ::



OMAGAH!







*oooops *casi se ve la barra de tareas y todo el por^no duro que tengo cargado!


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Yo voy a medio plazo, al menos de momento así que vender en pérdidas no entra dentro de mi operativa.

GT considero que compré a buen precio, si SAN baja a 0,50 tal vez se cumpla tu gráfico.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Mírese ING; a mí, que llevo unos meses con la cuenta pelada, me ofrecen el 4.5% a 3 meses, pero hay que contratarla antes del 31.



¿4,5? Joe, a mi sólo me dan el 4% a 4 meses (y sólo para nuevos ingresos durante diciembre)


----------



## faraico (28 Dic 2011)

como lo lleven a mínimos ahora pueden hacer pupita....


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2011)

El medio punto extra nos lo dan por ser de Bilbao...


Cambiando de tercio, lean y acongójense:

Gordon T Long :: Tipping Points & Synthesis of Global Macro Economic Issues

Sí. Más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Ahi vá, vaya jostiazo de los metales tambien,no?


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Jejeje mañana hay guano del bueno, y pasado para cerrar el año en 8 mil pelaos.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Madre mia
Hoy han apaleado a las prisas y a las nh


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Madre mia
> Hoy han apaleado a las prisas y a las nh



algo esperable ...


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> algo esperable ...



Ha sido el jodido leoncio a ordenes de los HGP ,han sacado 265k acc,la cuarta parte de la negociacion del dia
A este todavia le queda papel un rato para dar por culo

116 ticks se ha pegado el cabronazo


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ha sido el jodido leoncio a ordenes de los HGP ,han sacado 265k acc,la cuarta parte de la negociacion del dia
> A este todavia le queda papel un rato para dar por culo



Cuando el mercado se pone duro, las acciones que más han bajado son las que más vuelven a bajar.

Regla de oro.

Las manos fuertes no quieren esos valores ni en pintura.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando el mercado se pone duro, las acciones que más han bajado son las que más vuelven a bajar.
> 
> Regla de oro.
> 
> Las manos fuertes no quieren esos valores ni en pintura.



Esta vendiendo a corto para joder,es distinto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta vendiendo a corto para joder,es distinto



Diga mejor: "_*está vendiendo a corto para ganar dinero*_"


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta vendiendo a corto para joder,es distinto



El resultado sigue siendo el mismo .....


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El resultado sigue siendo el mismo .....



Error
lo que se pide prestado hay que devolverlo y puede que te cueste mas caro despues


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Dic 2011)

El euro se esta despeñando, ha perdido 100 pipos como si nada

He tenido que salir(cumple de mi padre) y lo estoy viviendo desde el móvil, he podido recuperar 60€ de la perdida ocasionada por el movimiento tan feo del Dax, pero vaya día...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, definitivamente programaré el chisme este en PERL y MATLAB.

Se entienden bien entre ellos 



Spoiler



Call Perl ****** using appropriate operating system executable
Syntax
perl('perlfile')
perl('perlfile',arg1,arg2,...)
result = perl(...)
[result, status] = perl(...)


De******ion
perl('perlfile') calls the Perl ****** perlfile, using the appropriate operating system Perl executable. Perl is included with the MATLAB software on Microsoft Windows systems, and thus MATLAB users can run user-created MATLAB ********s containing the perl ********. On Linux and Macintosh systems, MATLAB calls the Perl interpreter available with the operating system.

perl('perlfile',arg1,arg2,...) calls the Perl ****** perlfile, using the appropriate operating system Perl executable, and passes the arguments arg1, arg2, and so on, to perlfile.




Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

no problem, espere a los 3 leuros. A largo siempre se gana


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

no problem, espere a los 3 leuros. A largo siempre se gana


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joer, es la primera vez que palmo en un año y pensaba que podía apañar :´(
> 
> Como dice mi hermano..ya me has defenestrado¡



Es lo que tiene Hacienda. Siento darla la noticia y me temo que no es ninguna inocentada.Pienselo de otra forma...Tiene 4 años para compensar esas perdidas

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joer, es la primera vez que palmo en un año y pensaba que podía apañar :´(
> 
> Como dice mi hermano..ya me has defenestrado¡



Es lo que tiene Hacienda. Siento darla la noticia y me temo que no es ninguna inocentada.Pienselo de otra forma...Tiene 4 años para compensar esas perdidas

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joer, es la primera vez que palmo en un año y pensaba que podía apañar :´(
> 
> Como dice mi hermano..ya me has defenestrado¡



Es lo que tiene Hacienda. Siento darla la noticia y me temo que no es ninguna inocentada.Pienselo de otra forma...Tiene 4 años para compensar esas perdidas

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

....

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Se ha vuelto loco mi movil

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

joder, tenías ganas de contestar a silenciosa ... ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Dic 2011)

¿Un post para cada uno de los próximos 4 años? 


Calopez, pídele un Pentium II a los Reyes, que el DX2 ese que rulas se queda corto...


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Un post para cada uno de los próximos 4 años?
> 
> 
> Calopez, pídele un Pentium II a los Reyes, que el DX2 ese que rulas se queda corto...



Ha sido mi compañia de movil...Yoigo. Como he gastado los 500mb ne reduce la velocidad...que casualidad 4 post para cuatro años jajaja

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

El día ha sido gacelero de nuevo a pesar de las bajadas que hemos visto, el volumen no ha sido fuerte y solo se ha visto una orden destacable, que además venía camuflada.

Está operación de venta de 112 contratos se ha producido a las 16:55 en 8275. El resto del día no ha dejado nada más destacable.

En subasta han vendido unos 70 contratos, algo que en un día como hoy es destacable.

En resumen, aunque no lo parezca todo sigue igual en el volumen, aunque el precio ha quedado muy abajo, el saldo muy negativo y el precio en mínimos. Yo creo que es otra de esas situaciones perfectas que se producen a veces y donde todo apunta hacia un sitio, pero al día siguiente ocurre lo contrario. Faltaría tener un volumen normal para asegurarlo, pero creo que este movimiento a la baja es más falso que un euro de cartón.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Dic 2011)

Pues sí, con TEF parando justo en 13,00 y cerrando sin romperlo... Menuda estafa )


ponzi dijo:


> Ha sido mi compañia de movil...Yoigo. Como he gastado los 500mb ne reduce la velocidad...que casualidad 4 post para cuatro años jajaja



Qué va, estoy con ONO y también va como el culo el foro en los últimos minutos. Es el servidor.


PD: Cuidado Claca, copie y pegue en un txt lo que esté escribiendo antes de enviarlo, por si acaso... Que no queremos perdernos ningún matiz si por casualidad estuviera posteando ahora :fiufiu:


----------



## tortilla (28 Dic 2011)

Salida de nivel clave hacia abajo con una vela amplia pero sin mucho volumen. 


Los cortos en sp quedaron confirmados.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Salida de nivel clave hacia abajo con una vela amplia pero sin mucho volumen.
> 
> 
> Los cortos en sp quedaron confirmados.



Las próximas jornadas son trascendentales.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues sí, con TEF parando justo en 13,00 y cerrando sin romperlo... Menuda estafa )
> Qué va, estoy con ONO y también va como el culo el foro en los últimos minutos. Es el servidor.
> 
> 
> PD: Cuidado Claca, copie y pegue en un txt lo que esté escribiendo antes de enviarlo, por si acaso... Que no queremos perdernos ningún matiz si por casualidad estuviera posteando ahora :fiufiu:



Ya lo está mirando


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> no problem, espere a los 3 leuros. A largo siempre se gana



No
Esperare a que el leoncio CM empiece a comprar y lo esperare siete dias despues para venderselas

PD
¿algun dia dejara de vender o no ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Dic 2011)

Hoy los leoncios estaban tiralíneas... 







No pude felicitaros la Navidad (mocos, tos, los padres primerizos me comprenderan), pero entro para felicitaros el año nuevo!

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy los leoncios estaban tiralíneas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo han dejado donde querían dejarlo. Con tan poco volumen no era muy complicado.

El movimiento de los metales es muy feo.

Creo que van en serio. Aún así, la prudencia se impone.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Madre mia
> Hoy han apaleado a las prisas y a las nh



Bueno, antes de comer puedo estar un rato por aquí.
Amigo, la vela de hoy de NH es para salir corriendo. O lo arregla mañana con una vela equiparable pero en verde, que no parece que lo vaya a hacer, o es para salir corriendo y esperarla más abajo, bastante más abajo.

Las Prisa, han vuelto a donde estaban hace pocos días, debería respetar los 0,8 euros. Lo que suceda en los próximos días será sintomático. Vamos a ver si lo han tirado (con poquito volumen) para cargar desde más abajo o qué cojones están buscando.
A mí el aspecto gráfico me gusta, o mejor dicho no me disgusta, por lo que hoy he vuelto a reforzar bien de carga en 0,85. Mi "línea roja" la tengo bien marcada en el soporte que lleva trabajando en los últimos tiempos. To be continued.

Por cierto, se ha actividado la orden de entrada en las Patriot de nuevo. Entrada en 8,30 y SL en 8,10. En el punto de entrada está la línea de soporte del triángulo en el que se venía moviendo (es tocho). Como rebote (lleva un 15% de bajada sin coger aire) subiré el stop loss al punto de entrada y a esperar. Algún día, de momento que cueste poco estar en harina, le trincamos el subidón!.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, antes de comer puedo estar un rato por aquí.
> Amigo, la vela de hoy de NH es para salir corriendo. O lo arregla mañana con una vela equiparable pero en verde, que no parece que lo vaya a hacer, o es para salir corriendo y esperarla más abajo, bastante más abajo.
> 
> Las Prisa, han vuelto a donde estaban hace pocos días, debería respetar los 0,8 euros. Lo que suceda en los próximos días será sintomático. Vamos a ver si lo han tirado (con poquito volumen) para cargar desde más abajo o qué cojones están buscando.
> ...



Si tienes un buen registro de operaciones, estaría bien que analizaras la P&L generada por operaciones sobre mierda-valores (capitalización < 2000 millones de leuros).


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Error
> lo que se pide prestado hay que devolverlo y puede que te cueste mas caro despues



Votin, ten cuidado no vaya a ser que venga un día de "patinaje", es decir con mucho volumen en el que apenas hay movimiento de precios ... y en ese día resulta que han recomprado toda la posición que le deben a los que prestan las acciones. O compran un paquete de alguien fuerte que quiere salirse y lo hacen a un precio acordado en un bloque.

Trampas miles ya han hecho en el pasado, la lógica aquí falla más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, antes de comer puedo estar un rato por aquí.
> Amigo, la vela de hoy de NH es para salir corriendo. O lo arregla mañana con una vela equiparable pero en verde, que no parece que lo vaya a hacer, o es para salir corriendo y esperarla más abajo, bastante más abajo.
> 
> Las Prisa, han vuelto a donde estaban hace pocos días, debería respetar los 0,8 euros. Lo que suceda en los próximos días será sintomático. Vamos a ver si lo han tirado (con poquito volumen) para cargar desde más abajo o qué cojones están buscando.
> ...



Pues si te fijas en el leoncio que ha tirado hoy a la basura a prisa te resultara familiar,solo ha tirado 595k acc eso si ,hoy se ha unido uno portugues nuevo en este baile::


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que es otra de esas situaciones perfectas que se producen a veces y donde todo apunta hacia un sitio, pero al día siguiente ocurre lo contrario. Faltaría tener un volumen normal para asegurarlo, pero creo que este movimiento a la baja es más falso que un euro de cartón.



Perhaps, you have the power of the successfull!.

No sería nada descabellado, porque yo sigo apostando por que antes de darle duro a la bajada ... tienen que amagar sobre los máximos para que se llene el horno hasta los topes.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Dic 2011)

Si no me equivoco, alguien (supongo que nuestro magnate) llevaba J&J; las cosas pueden ponerse feas si empiezan a reclamarles por esto

the-high-cost-of-failing-artificial-hips

Básicamente, las caderas artificiales de metal están estropeándose mucho antes de lo previsto, y las indemnizaciones y recuperaciones de costes hospitalarios amenazan con ser impresionantes. Solo uno de los modelos defectuosos (debe haber más) de J&J ha sido implantado en 40.000 pacientes en Estados Unidos, y tiene un coste de sustitución de 60.000 dólares (sin incluir indemnizaciones al paciente). 

Ya sé que son fundamentales, pero no pinta bien. 

Del artículo



> One troubled all-metal model, implanted in 40,000 patients in the United States, was recalled last year by the DePuy division of Johnson & Johnson. As of October, some 3,500 patients had filed a lawsuit involving that device.
> 
> Tens of thousands of patients in the United States may have to undergo operations over the next decade to replace the implants, said Dr. Art Sedrakyan, a researcher at Weill Cornell Medical College of Cornell University, who is studying the hip problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No
> Esperare a que el leoncio CM empiece a comprar y lo esperare siete dias despues para venderselas
> 
> PD
> ¿algun dia dejara de vender o no ?




Ya que puedes verlo cuando suceda, please avisanos para valorar si entrar y comenzar a ganar desde ahí::


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si tienes un buen registro de operaciones, estaría bien que analizaras la P&L generada por operaciones sobre mierda-valores (capitalización < 2000 millones de leuros).




Llevo (de memoria por lo que es aproximado) un tercio de las ganancias en acciones. En índices hago muchísimo scalping y el número de operaciones no es relevantes. No desgloso por capitalización de la empresa pero blue chips (me refería al Santander pero ya lo estoy dudando: no debe pasar de 1 de cada 4.

Las PCX capitalizan 795M y espero que superen los 2000M antes de salir :XX:

Ando bien protegido en todo lo que hago. No olvide que la semana pasada canté un 10% de reward (punto de entrada y salida) en Antena 3TV.

I will not be a long inverstor cause I did not sell when it must be!. Eso es un credo para sobrevivir en la bolsa.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Despues de la caida de hoy....Me ido a pasear un poco y ver de paso la sede del banco...Os dejo otra foto...Uno de los inicios del banco santander, desde luego el edificio no tiene desperdicio

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Despues de la caida de hoy....Me ido a pasear un poco y ver de paso la sede del banco...Os dejo otra foto...Uno de los inicios del banco santander, desde luego el edificio no tiene desperdicio
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Edificio de gran transcendencia para los santanderinos. Gracias a que la razón social está ahí, cuando el Santander compró el Abbey ... tuvo que pagar los impuestos en Cantabria por lo que llovieron 140 M si no recuerdo mal. Lástima que los apañó el de las sardinas y los viajes a Madrid en taxi ... y se los pulió en varios puertos deportivos.

El viernes por la noche estaré por ahí tomando unas tapas en La Cigaleña.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Edificio de gran transcendencia para los santanderinos. Gracias a que la razón social está ahí, cuando el Santander compró el Abbey ... tuvo que pagar los impuestos en Cantabria por lo que llovieron 140 M si no recuerdo mal. Lástima que los apañó el de las sardinas y los viajes a Madrid en taxi ... y se los pulió en varios puertos deportivos.
> 
> El viernes por la noche estaré por ahí tomando unas tapas en La Cigaleña.



Haz la ronda por La conveniente y Casa Lita ....


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Haz la ronda por La conveniente y Casa Lita ....



Y Borgia!, ponen unos sorbetes espléndidos.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Y Borgia!, ponen unos sorbetes espléndidos.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

¿todavía existe en la recta de Heras?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Despues de la caida de hoy....Me ido a pasear un poco y ver de paso la sede del banco...Os dejo otra foto...Uno de los inicios del banco santander, desde luego el edificio no tiene desperdicio
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



La sede financiera,la que cuenta en terminos reales,esta en Boadilla del Monte
-Madrid-
Esta es solo la que da la imagen pero no la operativa


----------



## The Hellion (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ¿todavía existe en la recta de Heras?



Con su correspondiente señorita de neón. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Con su correspondiente señorita de neón. :XX::XX::XX:



No le entre al trapo que seguro que BertoK se volvió austero porque se gastó todos los dineros allí.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Haz la ronda por La conveniente y Casa Lita ....



Que rabia mñn me voy a torrelavega y no vuelvo hasta el sabado, sino el viernes festejamos las perdidas potenciales.....Os dejo una foto del local  un servidor se va a tomar un vinito

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IBEX:







Los objetivos alcistas no llegaron a activarse (recuerdo que el objetivo activado en 589 sí cumplió), aunque este descuelgue tampoco supone nada importante para el gráfico, que sigue manteniendo viva la figura de giro. Todo el mundo espera el rally y eso no puede ser, así que es lógico que metan miedo. Mientras los 8.300 se respeten en clave diaria, las posiciones largas siguen teniendo más opciones y la posibilidad del segundo sigue ahí.

Sobre PRISA, poco que comentar, fue tocar la resistencia y girarse con fuerza. Hablamos ya de un 13% de recorte en dos sesiones. ¿Vale la pena estar en valores así?


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi humilde opinión, SI si se entra abajo pegados al soporte en donde el r/r es elevado si se acierta, en caso contrario se activa el stop y a correr. Entrar al pim pam pum, desde luego que no y menos sin stop porque los que entraron en 2,10 tras la última fuga seria .... tienen un roto enorme si no se hubieran salido. Para ellos, lo de ayer y lo de hoy, no pasaría de anecdótico.


----------



## J-Z (28 Dic 2011)

Sobre PRISA por supuesto que valía la pena estar, pero en corto ::


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No le entre al trapo que seguro que BertoK se volvió austero porque se gastó todos los dineros allí.:XX::XX::XX:



mucho golfo veo por el hilo ::


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Sobre PRISA por supuesto que valía la pena estar, pero en corto ::



Si encuentra un broker que tenga títulos o CFDs disponibles ... lo tiene a huevo, lo mismo lo llevan a 0,3.

Pensar que se podía haber hecho ayer a 0,96 y haber recomprado hoy a 0,85, es de crack!. Los shorts en los últimos dos meses, hubieran sido perdedores, bastante bastante. Sin embargo en BBVA sí que hubieran podido dar rendimientos favorables. Cada valor tiene su timming y su dirección.


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

S&P 500 (Mar 12) intraday: the upside prevails.


Pivot: 1248

Our Preference: LONG positions above 1248 with targets @ 1266 & 1275.

Alternative scenario: The downside penetration of 1248 will call for a slide towards 1239 & 1223.

Comment: technically, the RSI is above its neutrality area at 50.


Estos la han clavao hoy en el EUR/DOL...a ver ahora si con el SP al cierre se lucen del todo. Yo fuera, no se vaya a estropear el día.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> S&P 500 (Mar 12) intraday: the upside prevails.
> 
> 
> Pivot: 1248
> ...




de dónde sacas los datos, son buenos la han clavado again
gracias


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> de dónde sacas los datos, son buenos la han clavado again
> gracias



Pues un correo que me mandan los de e-toro. Date de alta, aunque sea en la cuenta de prueba.


----------



## tortilla (28 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pues un correo que me mandan los de e-toro. Date de alta, aunque sea en la cuenta de prueba.



Un broker con un nombre original.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si encuentra un broker que tenga títulos o CFDs disponibles ... lo tiene a huevo, lo mismo lo llevan a 0,3.
> 
> Pensar que se podía haber hecho ayer a 0,96 y haber recomprado hoy a 0,85, es de crack!. Los shorts en los últimos dos meses, hubieran sido perdedores, bastante bastante. Sin embargo en BBVA sí que hubieran podido dar rendimientos favorables. Cada valor tiene su timming y su dirección.



Mañana tanto prisa como nh iran a la baja,igual que hoy,nh se situara en 2,10
Salvo que no aparezcan los chinos porque se hayan acabado su acciones,cosa que dudo en cuyo caso ambas rebotaran 
Pero yo por apostar apuesto que se puliran otras 250k acc ,iran dosificando dia a dia pues en 2,00 hay una gran resitencia en nh
Tenemos que estar atentos a la declaracion de cortos de mañana y sobre todo el viernes


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana tanto prisa como nh iran a la baja,igual que hoy,nh se situara en 2,10
> Salvo que no aparezcan los chinos porque se hayan acabado su acciones,cosa que dudo en cuyo caso ambas rebotaran
> Pero yo por apostar apuesto que se puliran otras 250k acc ,iran dosificando dia a dia pues en 2,00 hay una gran resitencia en nh
> Tenemos que estar atentos a la declaracion de cortos de mañana y sobre todo el viernes



Pues mis stops no dan para aguantar a estos HDLGP dando estopa varios días. Esperemos que no llegue la sangre al río y veamos una peponada de narices. Espero que en Prisa se anime bastante (ni antes era subir como si vendieran los periódicos a 10 euros, ni ahora es como si los regalaran) porque han ganado un montón de tiempo antes de petar. Terminarán vendiendo, aunque les pese, al Grupo Santillana y el Digital Plus ... y tendrán que dedicarse a lo que saben hacer bien (mangonear al sol del gobierno de turno).
Ya verá cómo se justifica la subida con temas de los poderes enviados por SEUR desde la city ....


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Si tienes la fortuna de un gap al alza, como todo indica ahora mismo, sal echando patas.

Hay mercado todos los días, parece mentira que haya que decírtelo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Por cierto cual ha sido la inocentada de los medios de comunicacion...Ya como tengo la impresion que cada dia es como el de los inocentes...Cualquier noticia me parece creible

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

jojo nos invaden los chinos... canal nitro "el corte internacional" menudo tinglado que han montado en españa ...contructor español "david taboada" haciendo 4 ciudades financieras en china, ya no se si tomarnelo como inocentada

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

Votin pon el canal nitro ...te va a gustar el tema de los chinos...cuando han dicho es que los chinos tienen otros tiempos para hacer negocios "la milenaria paciencia oriental" me acordado de tus hoteles

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues mis stops no dan para aguantar a estos HDLGP dando estopa varios días. Esperemos que no llegue la sangre al río y veamos una peponada de narices. Espero que en Prisa se anime bastante (ni antes era subir como si vendieran los periódicos a 10 euros, ni ahora es como si los regalaran) porque han ganado un montón de tiempo antes de petar. Terminarán vendiendo, aunque les pese, al Grupo Santillana y el Digital Plus ... y tendrán que dedicarse a lo que saben hacer bien (mangonear al sol del gobierno de turno).
> Ya verá cómo se justifica la subida con temas de los poderes enviados por SEUR desde la city ....



Condiciones de refinanciación de Prisa 
(más valoraciones) 

Miércoles, 28 de Diciembre del 2011 - 17:19:19 
Respecto al inicio del proceso de firma de la refinanciación del total de la deuda de Prisa que conocimos ayer, los analistas de La Caixa creen que la noticia, aunque ya barajada por prensa la semana y a la espera del cierre definitivo (se espera en el muy corto plazo), es muy positiva solventando los problemas financieros en el corto plazo y supondría un primer paso en la restructuración de su deuda. 

El Objetivo es situar el nivel de DFN/EBITDA’14 entre 3,5x y 4,0x. Nuestras estimaciones apuntan a un nivel de DFN/EBITDA’14e de 4,8x (2.872 Mns € incluyendo la conversión de 75 Mns de Warrants), por lo que consideramos necesario la venta de negocios o participaciones no estratégicas.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin pon el canal nitro ...te va a gustar el tema de los chinos...cuando han dicho es que los chinos tienen otros tiempos para hacer negocios "la milenaria paciencia oriental" me acordado de tus hoteles
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Estos chinaros llevan ya gastados como 3 mm de acc,no les puede quedar mas
de uno o dos dias 
O alquilan el 30 de este mes mas acciones o GAME OVER
El viernes o es peponazo o guano tremendo si consiguen mas acciones para vender


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

Bueno amigos, les dejo por hoy. Vamos a la zona del down town, a sacarnos unas fotos con el toro tocho, le tocaré las pelotas para que se anima y mañana sale de paseo que vendría muy bien. Después veremos el templo de los 100 budas y compras en el Soho y terminaremos en la zona de Battery Park. Y esta noche, fiestota en el Pacha NYC que mañana tenemos avión en la noche (sale a las 22:00 hora usana y la última vez estuvimos esperando 4 horas por el retraso). Mañana por la mañana iremos a Grand Central que es la zona que más me gusta de la ciudad y veremos la nueva tienda de Apple. Después comeremos en un mejicano que sirven unos mojitos como calderos (en verano casi llegamos bolingas al aeropuerto tras venir de este sitio) y al menos una tapa cae de un restaurante español que está enfrente. Después unos regalos en la zona de la quinta avenida a la altura de San Patrick / Saks y finiquitado.
Esta mañana hemos estado en la zona de la universidad Columbia ... preciosa (siempre lo hemos visto idílico ... con sus ardillas corroloteando y sus vistas al hudson + un parque sobre la orilla fabuloso). Tiene que ser una pasada estudiar unos años ahí al tiempo que se disfruta de la ciudad que nunca duerme.

Good and lascivious nights


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Condiciones de refinanciación de Prisa
> (más valoraciones)
> 
> Miércoles, 28 de Diciembre del 2011 - 17:19:19
> ...



El Digital+ y/o Santillana lo venden fijo porque es impagable. Otra jugada sería que los negocios digitales comiencen a ir muy bien y la firma solamente tenga un problema de financiación (pago de deudas) y no de viabilidad del negocio .... en ese escenario son capaces de realizar una macro ampliación para captar recursos con los que pagar la deuda. Sea uno u otro, tienen tiempo para eso y debería cotizar al alza el que van a poder pensar qué y cómo hacer. El tiempo les debería ayudar para que Telecinco recupere su capitalización y Prisa saque un buen tajo de ahí. Solamente en Telecinco y Santillana podrían obtener más de 2000 millones.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estos chinaros llevan ya gastados como 3 mm de acc,no les puede quedar mas
> de uno o dos dias
> O alquilan el 30 de este mes mas acciones o GAME OVER
> El viernes o es peponazo o guano tremendo si consiguen mas acciones para vender



Yo me andaria con cuidado ,un chino de estos puede que tenga mas dinero que todos los del foro juntos, no son como rivero estos no se andan con chiquitas....Ej uno del reportaje: " ganaba 100000 pts ahorraba 70000 pts asi 5 años " vaya locura jaja tienen hasta 10 mandamientos...

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

8 mandamiento : "dale a tu cliente lo que necesita aunque no le comprendas"

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

Ah! que no les he dicho nada. Ayer vimos un partido callejero (siempre que vamos a NY, lo hacemos porque lo descubrimos hace tiempo por casualidad) de basket en una pista pública en la zona de Washington Square. Lo hostia el nivel físico que tienen, lo que saltan y como se insultan cuando se hacen falta, meten una canasta o fallan un tiro. En España, acabaríamos a hostias fijo!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo me andaria con cuidado ,un chino de estos puede que tenga mas dinero que todos los del foro juntos, no son como rivero estos no se andan con chiquitas....Ej uno del reportaje: " ganaba 100000 pts ahorraba 70000 pts asi 5 años " vaya locura jaja tienen hasta 10 mandamientos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



ja,ja,ja,

Supongo que no pensaran que como han perdido 15 mm $ por no cumplir el contrato querran recuperarlos hundiendo el valor de las acciones hasta el guano mas profundo para luego comprarserlas a peo puta al gacelio hispanistani

La llevan en el pico,para eso primero tienen que poner los libros mas rojos que
el cipote de papa noel
A mi no me preocupa la cotizacion mientras tengan patrimonio,esto no es prisa
que no tiene donde caerse muerta y cotiza a 0,8


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2011)

jajajaja inmobiliaria contrata a comerciales chinos que no paran de comprar a tocateja pisos y hoteles en buenas zonas ...Votin hay tienes a los chinos a por los hoteles

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ja,ja,ja,
> 
> Supongo que no pensaran que como han perdido 15 mm $ por no cumplir el contrato querran recuperarlos hundiendo el valor de las acciones hasta el guano mas profundo para luego comprarserlas a peo puta al gacelio hispanistani
> 
> ...




Será El Pais el que publique que unos putos chinos salvarán a NH porque su cotización se había hundido por debajo del dolar ... por lo que ni siquiera podría cotizar en el Nasdaq y estaría haciéndolo en los mercados Pink.
La otra opción sería que se utilizase los excedentes de pulpa de papel del Grupo Prisa, como papel pal culo en los hoteles NH porque El Pais anunciaría su cierre y habría que liquidar las existencias en el almacén.

Deseo que ambos ganemos mucha pasta ... pero de elegir un escenario, sería el 1 y le enviaría un par de periódicos para que pudiera comenzar a reflotar el primer hotel:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Será El Pais el que publique que unos putos chinos salvarán a NH porque su cotización se había hundido por debajo del dolar ... por lo que ni siquiera podría cotizar en el Nasdaq y estaría haciéndolo en los mercados Pink.
> La otra opción sería que se utilizase los excedentes de pulpa de papel del Grupo Prisa, como papel pal culo en los hoteles NH porque El Pais anunciaría su cierre y habría que liquidar las existencias en el almacén.
> 
> Deseo que ambos ganemos mucha pasta ... pero de elegir un escenario, sería el 1 y le enviaría un par de periódicos para que pudiera comenzar a reflotar el primer hotel:XX:



En los hoteles de los chinos no hay papel pal culo,eso es una guarreria para ellos
Tienen los bides que sueltan un chorrito de agua y te limpian el ojete

No sufras,aunque estes en la liga de los penny stocks con prisa ,no te dejaran
caer.

Spain
In Spain, Penny Stocks are the shares that cost cents. Usually they are called Chicharros.
Penny stock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Hellion (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El Digital+ y/o Santillana lo venden fijo porque es impagable. Otra jugada sería que los negocios digitales comiencen a ir muy bien y la firma solamente tenga un problema de financiación (pago de deudas) y no de viabilidad del negocio .... en ese escenario son capaces de realizar una macro ampliación para captar recursos con los que pagar la deuda. Sea uno u otro, tienen tiempo para eso y debería cotizar al alza el que van a poder pensar qué y cómo hacer. El tiempo les debería ayudar para que Telecinco recupere su capitalización y Prisa saque un buen tajo de ahí. Solamente en Telecinco y Santillana podrían obtener más de 2000 millones.



Sí, pero el tinglado de Digital + está muy relacionado con que Prisa siga teniendo un determinado porcentaje del capital de Telecinco. Emiten por los multiplex de telecinco, y si telecinco quiere, se acaba el negocio. Así que a la hora de vender, tienen sus opciones limitadas.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El Digital+ y/o Santillana lo venden fijo porque es impagable. Otra jugada sería que los negocios digitales comiencen a ir muy bien y la firma solamente tenga un problema de financiación (pago de deudas) y no de viabilidad del negocio .... en ese escenario son capaces de realizar una macro ampliación para captar recursos con los que pagar la deuda. Sea uno u otro, tienen tiempo para eso y debería cotizar al alza el que van a poder pensar qué y cómo hacer. El tiempo les debería ayudar para que Telecinco recupere su capitalización y Prisa saque un buen tajo de ahí. Solamente en Telecinco y Santillana podrían obtener más de 2000 millones.



precio vs valor :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## faraico (28 Dic 2011)

Janus, si usted es carnívoro.....metase un t-bone (porterhouse) en del friscos.....6avda cerca del Rockefeller center.....de las mejores carnes que he probado.

Passlo bien por NYC


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno amigos, les dejo por hoy. Vamos a la zona del down town, a sacarnos unas fotos con el toro tocho, le tocaré las pelotas para que se anima y mañana sale de paseo que vendría muy bien. Después veremos el templo de los 100 budas y compras en el Soho y terminaremos en la zona de Battery Park. Y esta noche, fiestota en el Pacha NYC que mañana tenemos avión en la noche (sale a las 22:00 hora usana y la última vez estuvimos esperando 4 horas por el retraso). Mañana por la mañana iremos a Grand Central que es la zona que más me gusta de la ciudad y veremos la nueva tienda de Apple. Después comeremos en un mejicano que sirven unos mojitos como calderos (en verano casi llegamos bolingas al aeropuerto tras venir de este sitio) y al menos una tapa cae de un restaurante español que está enfrente. Después unos regalos en la zona de la quinta avenida a la altura de San Patrick / Saks y finiquitado.
> Esta mañana hemos estado en la zona de la universidad Columbia ... preciosa (siempre lo hemos visto idílico ... con sus ardillas corroloteando y sus vistas al hudson + un parque sobre la orilla fabuloso). Tiene que ser una pasada estudiar unos años ahí al tiempo que se disfruta de la ciudad que nunca duerme.
> 
> Good and lascivious nights



joer macho que envidia sana me das, pero sana sana, ojala pudiera estar ahí:´´(
:baba:


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días!



vmmp29 dijo:


> joer macho que envidia sana me das, pero sana sana, ojala pudiera estar ahí:´´(
> :baba:



Debe ser espectacular ver NY en navidades, aunque el frío que debe hacer ahora me quita las ganas de ir en este momento 

Y ahora unos apuntes en plan fundamental.

El que aquí postea fue el programador de una buena parte de la página de Santillana, lo más gordo realmente que era un sistema para que los profes pudieran publicar fácilmente contenidos y estos estuvieran accesibles también fácilmente.

Lleva más de 4 años puesta y aun no han cambiado ni una coma, para que vean el trabajo de calidad que realizan algunos 

Por cierto, ayer salió la noticia de que Meliá estaba vendiendo hoteles a punta pala para pagar deuda.


----------



## The Hellion (29 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que alguien les mande el e-mail de votin.


----------



## AssGaper (29 Dic 2011)

Pufff, guano guano y para los infiernos nos vamos juas juas


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

Esto es... como el silencio sepulcral que se produce antes de la catástrofe...


o antes de que el león escondido salte sobre su gacela...


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

Buena entrada en Gas Natural... la madre QMP. 

Ale, a por los dividendos de enero...


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Dic 2011)

como el S&P rompa el 1248 con ganas.......... vamos a tener fiesta...... aunque hasta la tarde no sabremos si la cosa va en serio


----------



## tortilla (29 Dic 2011)

Perdida la uptrend en el ibex, el movimiento ha resultado amplio. 

El sp500 muestra señales de continuar con las bajadas con especial atención al 1243.

1238 en el futuro.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2011)

En el chulibex estamos al límite de lo permisible antes de romper a la baja.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Perdida la uptrend en el ibex, el movimiento ha resultado amplio.
> 
> El sp500 muestra señales de continuar con las bajadas con especial atención al 1243.



En rango de 4 horas no está todavía tan claro.


----------



## tortilla (29 Dic 2011)

La fuerza demostrada es lo que me hace pensar que ha sido una ruptura. Seguiremos atentos.

He leído por aquí a alguien sobre las 3 estructuras alcistas, o mas bien dos de ellas seguras y una tercera que no siempre se da. Un ejemplo de esto es sin duda el indice sp500 en los últimos meses. Cuelgo la gráfica desde el Forex | Stock Market | Financial News | Forex Trading - Forexpros sin mucho detalle pero se aprecia lo que alguien ha comentado algunas veces.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> La fuerza demostrada es lo que me hace pensar que ha sido una ruptura. Seguiremos atentos.
> 
> He leído por aquí a alguien sobre las 3 estructuras alcistas, o mas bien dos de ellas seguras y una tercera que no siempre se da. Un ejemplo de esto es sin duda el indice sp500 en los últimos meses. Cuelgo la gráfica desde el Forex | Stock Market | Financial News | Forex Trading - Forexpros sin mucho detalle pero se aprecia lo que alguien ha comentado algunas veces.



Hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

La subasta italiana ayer fue a esta hora... ¿hoy va a ser más tarde?
Como tarden mucho, esto se cae...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Dic 2011)

Holas, ¿qué tal la mañana?

Acabo de ponerme largo en TEF (12,975), lo siento Silenciosa, me parece que ya no la veremos por encima de 13 en lo que queda de año )


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Holas, ¿qué tal la mañana?
> 
> Acabo de ponerme largo en TEF (12,975), lo siento Silenciosa, me parece que ya no la veremos por encima de 13 en lo que queda de año )



No lo sienta, culpa mía por no salirme a tiempo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Dic 2011)

Va, seguro que el BRA nos lleva a 13,50 :rolleye:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Que alguien les mande el e-mail de votin.



Hoy ha abierto en rojo,lo dije ayer,se movera todo el dia en la frontera del 2,00
para romperla deberia el leoncio meter mas de los 250k en acciones que mete
normalmente.
No hay posiciones cortas declaradas todavia,o por lo menos no aparecen en la cnmv y deberian haber salido ayer ,hoy o como mucho mañana
Cuando sepamos ese dato sabremos a que atenernos
Serie historica


Total de posiciones cortas

Fecha	Posición agregada
16/12/2011	0,895
02/12/2011	0,895
18/11/2011	0,597
04/11/2011	0,597
21/10/2011	0,508
07/10/2011	0,508
23/09/2011	0,283
09/09/2011	0,283
26/08/2011	0,283
12/08/2011	0,283,etc

Si baja de 0.895 es que tiene poca fuerza y estan desistiendo de seguir gastando dinero
Ya lleva gastado ,con lo que gaste hoy,en teoria toda la carga y debera pedir prestados otros 2,3 millones de acciones para continuar 14 dias mas dando guerra e intentar llevar la accion al 1,8 o inferior 1,5 quizas
Seguramente tanto despilfarro de dinero puede ser debido a que los chinos sigan negociando con los hoteles.,igual que han tirado 15 mm de $ para no entrar pueden tirar otros 15 para bajar la cotizacion y comprar barato
Luego vendria el peponazo
Es clave saber si hay posiciones cortas para saber que van a seguir haciendo


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

La subasta ha sido mejor pero no ha sido buena, creo yo... y tal y como están las cosas... igual nos vamos a paseo... tenía un eurusd con sl pegadito y saltó. Tengo más con stops algo más relajados, pero tampoco descarto que salten. Y los mismo en el DAX...


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy ha abierto en rojo,lo dije ayer,se movera todo el dia en la frontera del 2,00
> para romperla deberia el leoncio meter mas de los 250k en acciones que mete
> normalmente.
> No hay posiciones cortas declaradas todavia,o por lo menos no aparecen en la cnmv y deberian haber salido ayer ,hoy o como mucho mañana
> ...



Me tranquilizan sus palabras Comandante Votin.
Estoy con usted en este barco.
Agrasezco que siga animando a la tripulación.


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Va, seguro que el BRA nos lleva a 13,50 :rolleye:



Hoy ha empezado el BRB.

Ya les he tomado cariño a las Matildas, así que igual me las quedo para cobrar dividendos.

Que hasta mayo sólo quedan 5 meses ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoy ha empezado el BRB.
> 
> Ya les he tomado cariño a las Matildas, así que igual me las quedo para cobrar dividendos.
> 
> Que hasta mayo sólo quedan 5 meses ::



No se drepima, yo también espero con impaciencia los dividendos de mayo y, me temo, también los de final de 2012.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Me tranquilizan sus palabras Comandante Votin.
> Estoy con usted en este barco.
> Agrasezco que siga animando a la tripulación.



Es que estos leoncios chinos son tontos y enseñan todo el rabo
¿Como es posible que todos los dias empiece nh al alza y luego patadon para abajo?
Sencillo
Luego llegan ellos y lo bajan metiendo papel a estopa
De todas formas no es buen momento ni de comprar ni de vender
Hasta que no sepamos hasta cuando piensan seguir metiendo papel es mejor estarse quieto esperando y si desaparecen las posiciones cortas o dejan de meter papel ,pues a comprar pues seguramente estaremos en el final
El mejor dia de la semana ha sido el martes,el unico dia que estos capullos no han aparecido soltando papel ,que subimos un 6%
El mejor dia tambien para vender puede ser al quinto dia habil que hayan desaparecido ,o quizas el cuarto,pero los dos o tres primeros no lo creo


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

Me van a acabar haciendo entrar en los NH esos...


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me van a acabar haciendo entrar en los NH esos...



Esto es un intercambio de opiniones,de las positivas y negativas sacamos informacion para ganar dinero o perder aun mas::


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

Es que el lunes recibo 8k de unos intereses, y no tienen un destino claro. Y oye, es como un rojo o negro al casino sólo que a menos de 0 no puede ir, y sin embargo los 4 los puede superar... Y además me divierto más.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien sabe algo de RKV S.A.? Se dedica a gestión de alquileres y cosas así.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que el lunes recibo 8k de unos intereses, y no tienen un destino claro. Y oye, es como un rojo o negro al casino sólo que a menos de 0 no puede ir, y sin embargo los 4 los puede superar... Y además me divierto más.



Me encanta su forma de invertir.

La veo mucho más interesante que esos aburridos que van por técnico, algos y demás intentos de predicción...


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo de RKV S.A.? Se dedica a gestión de alquileres y cosas así.



RKV, SA de MADRID: Informe mercantil, financiero y de riesgo

Eso es gratis, para más debes registrarte.

Que cosa más rara, menos de 5 empleados y forrándose XD


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> RKV, SA de MADRID: Informe mercantil, financiero y de riesgo
> 
> Eso es gratis, para más debes registrarte.
> 
> Que cosa más rara, menos de 5 empleados y forrándose XD



Yo de ahí no saco nada 8:

Insiders, quiero insiders!


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me encanta su forma de invertir.
> 
> La veo mucho más interesante que esos aburridos que van por técnico, algos y demás intentos de predicción...



Es un 50% con más ganancias para la cara! Es una forma buenísima!


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Dic 2011)

Esto pinta ahora un poco diferente no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

Bueno, ahí va el primer producto de nuestro nuevo analizador de osos americanos. 







Os explico la gráfica.

1ª Precio venta a corto vs tiempo
2ª Tamaño venta a corto vs tiempo
3º Tamaño venta a corto vs precio (se agrupan las de = precio)

Pues bien, viendo estos datos afirmaría que mañana las Patriot van a bajar, al menos al principio de la sesión. ¿_Pur_ que? 

a) La mayoría de los cortos se han hecho en la banda baja de la cotización de ayer, entre los 8.25$ y los 8.35$. Tiene algo de sentido pues la mayor parte del tiempo la cotización estuvo entre esos valores. Intuyo que fueron metiendo ordencitas pequeñas durante toda la sesión en esa banda de precios, previas órdenes gordas para bajar el precio.

b) Al final de la sesión metieron varias ordenes gordas.


Luego veremos si esto sirve para algo 

Gracias de nuevo a todos los que ayer me ayudaron.


----------



## Estilicón (29 Dic 2011)

Hola, buenas :

Estoy en un cibercafé. Abro el foro después de varios días y veo un hilo con una noticia en la que dicen que me van a joder el año que viene.

Este foro se caracteriza por ser la alegría de la huerta ::.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Dic 2011)

********* lo rápido que programáis cuando queréis, seguro que para los clientes tardáis el doble XD


----------



## Estilicón (29 Dic 2011)

Bueno, hamijos. 

No he podido contenerme y he tenido que insultar a un gilipollas. 

Me imagino que me tocará irme a la nevera unos días. :o


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

Todo "parece" que está aguantando... pero el oro palidece...


----------



## The Hellion (29 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Bueno, hamijos.
> 
> No he podido contenerme y he tenido que insultar a un gilipollas.
> 
> Me imagino que me tocará irme a la nevera unos días. :o



A mí el otro día un partidario de la economía real me llamó vago, sinvergüenza, saco de mierda y dijo que tenían que gasearme y esterilizarme (en ese orden :. Reporté y no pasó nada, así que igual no le mandan el billete del transiberiano. 

Si no, ya sabe, coja la rebequita.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Dic 2011)

ahora mismo lo unico q nos mantiene es el futuro del S&P


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Todo "parece" que está aguantando... pero el oro palidece...



¿bajadas del oro->bajada €?


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Bueno, hamijos.
> 
> No he podido contenerme y he tenido que insultar a un gilipollas.
> 
> Me imagino que me tocará irme a la nevera unos días. :o



Qué va hombre! Lo que ha dicho Vd. son carantoñas para lo que se lee en otros posts.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Dic 2011)

Ya ves. Decir "gilipollas" en un hilo anti-funci es como decir _qué ioputa_ en bar sevillano 

De todos modos, Estilicón, haces mal entrando al trapo. No vas a ganar nada, ni siquiera quedarte a gusto, porque el encabronamiento que te entra no se pasa con un par de párrafos 

Por cierto, ¿AGE? ienso:


----------



## safiboss (29 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias... según para quien

Hace unos cuantos meses compre IAG, y llevo un palo de ceca del 50% a la baja, total, no se que hacer, le veis futuro para por lo menos rercuperar el 26% hasta la primera resistencia?

O me deshago de las acciones, muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Dic 2011)

safiboss dijo:


> Buenos dias... según para quien
> 
> Hace unos cuantos meses compre IAG, y llevo un palo de ceca del 50% a la baja, total, no se que hacer, le veis futuro para por lo menos rercuperar el 26% hasta la primera resistencia?
> 
> O me deshago de las acciones, muchas gracias por todo



Yo me metí dos veces en IAG. Y las dos gané dinero.

La segunda vez estuve a punto de palmar un montón, si no es por los consejos de Claca que al final me llevaron a salir con ganancias: Clacla eres mi héroe¡

No me gusta ese valor, una huelga de pilotos te deja reventado.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Bueno....
parece que no hay posiciones cortas en los hoteles.....
no es el caso de gamesa que esta mañana le han vuelto a meter estopa,yo no se que pasa con ella pero parece como si los demas niños del colegio le tuvieran mania.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

_More on the *B*ear *S*neak *P*eek_

He encontrado en la base de datos el SPY, me parece que es un ETF del SP500. 







Parece que nos viene guano, ¿no? ienso:

Estos datos son sólo de ayer, así que para tener una visión más global, tendré que implentar un módulo que me una ficheros y luego extraiga los datos.

Tipo 'BATSsh20111226.txt' + 'BATSsh20111227.txt' 'BATSsh20111228.txt****BATSsh20111229.txt****BATSsh20111230.txt'='semana_52.txt'.

Y de ahí extraer todos los datos.

Acabo de ver que no es muy dificil hacer esto en PERL, ya lo hare el año que viene ::


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _More on the *B*ear *S*neak *P*eek_
> 
> He encontrado en la base de datos el SPY, me parece que es un ETF del SP500.
> 
> ...



Ya podias hacer eso con las del mecado continuo hispanistani,seria mas interesante


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2011)

safiboss dijo:


> Buenos dias... según para quien
> 
> Hace unos cuantos meses compre IAG, y llevo un palo de ceca del 50% a la baja, total, no se que hacer, le veis futuro para por lo menos rercuperar el 26% hasta la primera resistencia?
> 
> O me deshago de las acciones, muchas gracias por todo



A cuanto compraste? 3? Es un valor muy volatil al igual que su cuenta de resultados. Su minimo creo que estaba cerca del 1'2 aguante porque es de los valores que cuando se da la vuelta gira con fuerza, si baja al suelo meta mas y cerca de los 2 marchese rapido.Yo entre una vez y gane pero no es una empresa que me guste,demasiado inestable. Tiene una de las flotas mas viejas y un personal problematico con altos sueldos. Veo mas rentable el negocio de ryanair

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

EGERTON CAPITAL LIMITED PARTNERSHIP lanza un torpedo de cortas calibre 0.79
contra ZELTIA
Las mujeres y los niños primero,salgan ordenadamente los que esten en ese barco
Impacto la semana que viene


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

Hoyga Votín, ¿cómo van los cortos sobre Gas?


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno....
> parece que no hay posiciones cortas en los hoteles.....
> no es el caso de gamesa que esta mañana le han vuelto a meter estopa,yo no se que pasa con ella pero parece como si los demas niños del colegio le tuvieran mania.....



Van a ampliar la vida util de las centrales. Por cierto iberdrola esa empresa que mucha gente cree que solo.compra molinos es dueña de 6 centrales, a estos les gusta la carne y el pescado asi normal que nunca pierdan.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya podias hacer eso con las del mecado continuo hispanistani,seria mas interesante



La bolsa española, como ya han dicho aqui otros, es una put-a mierd-a. Los del BATS usano te dan un montón de información gratis, esa que aquí manejarán tres o cuatro melones que luego fardarán que ganan mucho dinero por lo buenos que son. 

Uso los valores que cotizane en el BATS porque es alli donde encuentro toda esta información de posiciones cortas(momento-tamaño-precio) GRATIS. 

Si alguien encuentra archivos de texto con esta info de otros mercados, el estudio se podría hacer igual.


De hecho todavía no estoy usando el volumen total para estimar la importancia de los cortos


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga Votín, ¿cómo van los cortos sobre Gas?



No tiene

Ehg?
Que suerte tienes pillen que te escapas de todas sin rasguños


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La bolsa española, como ya han dicho aqui otros, es una put-a mierd-a. Los del BATS usano te dan un montón de información gratis, esa que aquí manejarán tres o cuatro melones que luego fardarán que ganan mucho dinero por lo buenos que son.
> 
> Uso los valores que cotizane en el BATS porque es alli donde encuentro toda esta información de posiciones cortas(momento-tamaño-precio) GRATIS.
> 
> ...



Aqui funciona bolsatrader,pero cuesta 46 eur/mes 
quizas el leoncio pollastre tenga acceso a la informacion


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aqui funciona bolsatrader,pero cuesta 46 eur/mes
> quizas el leoncio pollastre tenga acceso a la informacion



¿y te da esa info de las ventas a descubierto?

_Valor-dia-hora-tamaño-precio_

He leido lo que ofrecen y no, no tiene esa info. Tiene la info de las transacciones, pero no de aquellas que se hacen a descubierto.

La verdad que en USA se deberán de declarar expresamente este tipo de ordenes, porque si no, no se como lo horan. Pero he aqui el link de la web de BATS, donde ofrecen en tiempo real los precios y el libro de ordenes (amen de info de lo más jugosa).

BATS Exchange


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No tiene
> 
> Ehg?
> Que suerte tienes pillen que te escapas de todas sin rasguños




Mi "ultimate challenge" para 2012 en entrar y salirme de Bankia con beneficios


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)




----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y te da esa info de las ventas a descubierto?
> 
> _Valor-dia-hora-tamaño-precio_



Miralo tu mismo
BOLSATRADER - IBERBOLSA.COM 29/12/2011 * 14:05:49
Operaciones de los brokers

Operaciones en vivo indicando el broker que compra y el que vende. Resúmenes de saldos de cada broker en cada valor.::

Yo lo saco por otros lados ,pero no pago 
eso si ,con desfase diario

pd
Las ventas al descubierto las tienes que deducir tu,claro esta
de la cnmv y del estudio de los datos
Pero es una informacion PRECIOSISIMA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Miralo tu mismo
> BOLSATRADER - IBERBOLSA.COM 29/12/2011 * 14:05:49
> Operaciones de los brokers
> 
> ...



Ya lo he mirado, pero parece que la info de venta a descubierto no te la dan.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Dic 2011)

S. Ghkghk si es suyo...podía estirar hasta el R20....


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> S. Ghkghk si es suyo...podía estirar hasta el R20....




Pero éste cumple de sobra con las necesidades. Además entre piso, coche, no querer vender las acciones USA... ha sido un diciembre malo! El margen de maniobra se estrecha!


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>



ostias, un cani-premium 

desde el cariño ::


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ostias, un cani-premium
> 
> desde el cariño ::




Un poco, lo justito para ser valenciano. Hay que pasar desapercibido llegando a las mascletás :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Dic 2011)

Ponga las fotos del piso para que podamos meterle más caña... ::

Edito: Ahora que acabamos el año, me gustaría resaltar los dos posts que más me han hecho reir este año en el hilo:
-"namber guan": El de claca desenmascarando a pollastre Papa Noël
-"namber tu": El de Votín diciendo que le bajaban la calificación de NHH a fondas... )

Saludos!


----------



## ghkghk (29 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponga las fotos del piso para que podamos meterle más caña... ::
> 
> Edito: Ahora que acabamos el año, me gustaría resaltar los dos posts que más me han hecho reir este año en el hilo:
> -"namber guan": El de claca desenmascarando a pollastre Papa Noël
> ...




Y es lo más que pienso ofrecer...


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un poco, lo justito para ser valenciano. Hay que pasar desapercibido llegando a las mascletás :fiufiu:



A mi ese coche me gusta. Ademas de tener buen motor se aparca genial.
Estos quieren que vaya con un bentley por la calle, 1) el peligro que se asume 2)costes fijos elevados 3) el problema de no poder aparcar en cualquier lugar

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi ese coche me gusta. Ademas de tener buen motor se aparca genial.
> Estos quieren que vaya con un bentley por la calle, 1) el peligro que se asume 2)costes fijos elevados 3) el problema de no poder aparcar en cualquier lugar
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk




Aparcar es de pobres. 



Spoiler



:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## J-Z (29 Dic 2011)

Exacto, todos en este hilo tenemos chófer.


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2011)

Cuando son las ampliaciones para los dividendos del san e ibe? creia que serian en enero 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (29 Dic 2011)

En enero salen 2000millones en acciones san por las preferentes


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> En enero salen 2000millones en acciones san por las preferentes



esas ya lo sabia. Yo me refiero a mi timo dividendo en papel...jajaja me hace ilusion ver mas accs en mi cuenta

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> esas ya lo sabia. Yo me refiero a mi timo dividendo en papel...jajaja me hace ilusion ver mas accs en mi cuenta
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Iberdrola me acabo de enterar que cogeran como precio de referencia mñn para calcular la conversion( div 0'145) algun leoncio hundir un poco el valor, con suerte les rasco alguna accion mas con los mismos derechos qye vienen reyes y hay muchos regalos que pagar.los derechos empezaran a cotizar el 3 de enero hasta el 13. las del san no las encontrado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Dic 2011)

¿Hundirla? ¿Y no le interesa a la empresa subirla para dar menos acciones? :ouch:

PD: SAN, si no me equivoco, tiene dividendo en febrero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Dic 2011)

Llegamos a la apertura usana en un punto importante...

Esta mañana hemos hecho una buena rotura de la tendencia alcista que llevábamos, y por ahora hemos hecho un pullback, todo coincide con el fibo38,2%... 







Saludos...


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Hundirla? ¿Y no le interesa a la empresa subirla para dar menos acciones? :ouch:
> 
> PD: SAN, si no me equivoco, tiene dividendo en febrero.



A la empresa sí, a mi no. Cuanto mas baja este, mas accs me daran y cuando gire al alza mas ganaré. Yo mientras san este por debajo de 6 e ibe por debajo de 5 prefiero accs. Sus valores contables si no me equivoco estan cerca de 8 uno y cerca de 6 el otro.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

Patriot, ya empieza tocando las narices ... y mirando hacia mi stop. Venga hombre, mira hacia el norte ... que hasta los hoteles parecen que han encontrado un pequeño suelo!

Voy a tener que ir hasta la sede del Nasdaq para que pongan freno a este chiste:´(


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A la empresa sí, a mi no. Cuanto mas baja este, mas accs me daran y cuando gire al alza mas ganaré.



Si por eso lo decía, que como hablabas de un leoncio que la hundiera...


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Dic 2011)

Mulder ¿cómo va el volumen?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Patriot, ya empieza tocando las narices ... y mirando hacia mi stop. Venga hombre, mira hacia el norte ... que hasta los hoteles parecen que han encontrado un pequeño suelo!
> 
> Voy a tener que ir hasta la sede del Nasdaq para que pongan freno a este chiste:´(



¿Ha visto usted mi post sobre los cortos?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/271548-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-77.html#post5519527


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A la empresa sí, a mi no. Cuanto mas baja este, mas accs me daran y cuando gire al alza mas ganaré. Yo mientras san este por debajo de 6 e ibe por debajo de 5 prefiero accs. Sus valores contables si no me equivoco estan cerca de 8 uno y cerca de 6 el otro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk




Señor Ponzi ¿Como averiguo a cual es el valor contable de BBVA Enagás? que son mi perdición, especialmente los BBVA


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2011)

Chulibex: necesitamos una caidita ::

Tengan cuidado


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder ¿cómo va el volumen?



Igual de gacelero que estos últimos días pero hoy positivo. El único leoncio que entra todos estos días también ha aparecido esta mañana.


----------



## J-Z (29 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder ¿cómo va el volumen?



Carpanta:

_El volumen es bajísimo, en algunas bolsas no llega ni al 30% de un día normal, y en estas condiciones no hacemos más que dar bandazos. _

_Las manos fuertes tienen libros cerrados desde hace muchos días, y hoy y mañana es una pérdida de tiempo, a la espera de que en enero todo vuelva a la normalidad.

El mejor consejo que les puedo dar es que se vayan de vacaciones.

Además mañana, tomen nota de que por ejemplo el futuro del Dax cierra a las 14h, con lo cual aún será peor que hoy._


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ha visto usted mi post sobre los cortos?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/271548-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-77.html#post5519527



Ahora mismo. Enhorabuena porque espero que sirva como una herramienta de sentimiento contrario. Es decir, que va a subir como una moto .... que no lo parece, pero en fin. El stop está en 8,15 y ha estado a tres céntavos.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Patriot, ya empieza tocando las narices ... y mirando hacia mi stop. Venga hombre, mira hacia el norte ... que hasta los hoteles parecen que han encontrado un pequeño suelo!
> 
> Voy a tener que ir hasta la sede del Nasdaq para que pongan freno a este chiste:´(



Los chinos solo llevan vendidos 70k acciones,mucho menos que ayer que cerraron con 250k
Seguramente prefieren dosificar lo que le queda a inundar otra vez el mercado para romper los 2,00 cosa que dado el poco volumen podrian hacer
Quizas teman un rebote para el que no le quedarian acciones con que parar

De todas formas todavia no hemos terminado


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Dic 2011)

Bueh, fuera de TEF en 13,065. Alierta me ha pagado el Kindle


----------



## patilltoes (29 Dic 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Ponzi ¿Como averiguo a cual es el valor contable de BBVA Enagás? que son mi perdición, especialmente los BBVA



Base de Datos - ValorContable.com


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya podias hacer eso con las del mecado continuo hispanistani,seria mas interesante



Será pa usté, no te joe...


----------



## FranR (29 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes...se consuma el guano o no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

Hombre Sr. Patilltoes, a ustéd quería yo leerle!

¿Como concateo varios archivos de texto uno detrás de otro? 

Es la forma más sencilla y burra que tengo por el momento para hacer los estudios semanales de ventas a corto. Juntos todos los archivos gordos de una semana o mes. Y luego les paso el ****** que usted me pasó ayer.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Joder
Que manipulacion
NH 2,16 Y SUBIENDO
Es salir los putos chinos y subir,cerraron seguramente hace una hora
porque no se les ve actividad ninguna


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueh, fuera de TEF en 13,065. Alierta me ha pagado el Kindle



Y se descojona porque podría haberme regalado 2 más. :: 

En fin, el año que viene aprenderé a dejar correr las ganancias, lo prometo )


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La bolsa española, como ya han dicho aqui otros, es una put-a mierd-a. Los del BATS usano te dan un montón de información gratis, esa que aquí manejarán tres o cuatro melones que luego fardarán que ganan mucho dinero por lo buenos que son.
> 
> Uso los valores que cotizane en el BATS porque es alli donde encuentro toda esta información de posiciones cortas(momento-tamaño-precio) GRATIS.
> 
> ...



Sí, vale, pero cuidadín, porque el BATS no tiene tanto volumen ni tiene los mismo operadores. Ellos hacen su propia composición del Dow, SP500, etc. y es una buena orientación gratuita, pero si hace scalping "en los de verdad" con las señales que puede usted montar en el BATS se puede llevar muchas sorpresas desagradables, como roturas de soportes/resistencias que luego no han sido tales, niveles a los que ha llegado pero luego no, gaps que no existen...


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Dic 2011)

Arrib, arriba, Pepón pépón 
Todo preparado para mañana, por fin Muerto viviente se hará presente volverá de su medit_acción en Reticulín y su místico 9000 o eran 16000


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Spoiler



Como farda el nene ¿eh? que contento está con su Polo nuevo... ::


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno amigos, les dejo por hoy. Vamos a la zona del down town, a sacarnos unas fotos con el toro tocho, le tocaré las pelotas para que se anima y mañana sale de paseo que vendría muy bien. Después veremos el templo de los 100 budas y compras en el Soho y terminaremos en la zona de Battery Park. Y esta noche, fiestota en el Pacha NYC que mañana tenemos avión en la noche (sale a las 22:00 hora usana y la última vez estuvimos esperando 4 horas por el retraso). Mañana por la mañana iremos a Grand Central que es la zona que más me gusta de la ciudad y veremos la nueva tienda de Apple. Después comeremos en un mejicano que sirven unos mojitos como calderos (en verano casi llegamos bolingas al aeropuerto tras venir de este sitio) y al menos una tapa cae de un restaurante español que está enfrente. Después unos regalos en la zona de la quinta avenida a la altura de San Patrick / Saks y finiquitado.
> Esta mañana hemos estado en la zona de la universidad Columbia ... preciosa (siempre lo hemos visto idílico ... con sus ardillas corroloteando y sus vistas al hudson + un parque sobre la orilla fabuloso). Tiene que ser una pasada estudiar unos años ahí al tiempo que se disfruta de la ciudad que nunca duerme.
> 
> Good and lascivious nights



Last shot from NYC. Parece que haberle tocado las pelotas al Charging Bull ha dado resultado!, hasta los hotelillos de pie de carretera están rebotando. Si lo sé, se los corto y me los llevo para Hispanistán ...:XX:


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y es lo más que pienso ofrecer...



Joooder... si esa es la bañera, ¿cómo será la cama?


----------



## FranR (29 Dic 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes...se consuma el guano o no?



Pues parece que de momento no...nivel relevante en SP.:cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Sí, vale, pero cuidadín, porque el BATS no tiene tanto volumen ni tiene los mismo operadores. Ellos hacen su propia composición del Dow, SP500, etc. y es una buena orientación gratuita, pero si hace scalping "en los de verdad" con las señales que puede usted montar en el BATS se puede llevar muchas sorpresas desagradables, como roturas de soportes/resistencias que luego no han sido tales, niveles a los que ha llegado pero luego no, gaps que no existen...



Ok pero la info de precios es la misma, ¿no?
Como idea de hacia donde van los osos grizzlies no está mal. Y jratis hoyga!

Por otra lado, con el artilugio este solo pretendo establecer niveles donde los osos guanosos se ponen cortos. Y probar si puedo aprovecharlos, nada más.

Gracias de todas formas por la información.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Last shot from NYC. Parece que haberle tocado las pelotas al Charging Bull ha dado resultado!, hasta los hotelillos de pie de carretera están rebotando. Si lo sé, se los corto y me los llevo para Hispanistán ...:XX:



El leoncio MTS ,morgan stanley acaba de entrar a saco comprando
ya se ha comio 73k en acciones::::


----------



## patilltoes (29 Dic 2011)

Enhorabuena, espero, por la casa señor ghkghk. Y por el coche. Que nivel.


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi ese coche me gusta. Ademas de tener buen motor se aparca genial.
> Estos quieren que vaya con un bentley por la calle, 1) el peligro que se asume 2)costes fijos elevados 3) el problema de no poder aparcar en cualquier lugar
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Peligro ninguno, puede usted pasar totalmente desapercibido con él.



Spoiler












Y da igual donde lo aparque, no habrá quien lo mueva. Tecnología patentada.



Spoiler


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Exacto, todos en este hilo tenemos chófer.



Por supuesto, pero no me sea sexista.


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Como concateo varios archivos de texto uno detrás de otro?



Eso es elemental, querido Watson:

```
cat uno dos tres > todojunto
```
aunque si es para procesarlo con awk se puede procesar todo junto:

```
awk 'elprogramaquesea' uno dos tres > resultado
```


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Eso es elemental, querido Watson:
> 
> ```
> cat uno dos tres > todojunto
> ...



Eso es en unix, verdad?

Y en PERL? :o


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ok pero la info de precios es la misma, ¿no?
> Como idea de hacia donde van los osos grizzlies no está mal. Y jratis hoyga!
> 
> Por otra lado, con el artilugio este solo pretendo establecer niveles donde los osos guanosos se ponen cortos. Y probar si puedo aprovecharlos, nada más.
> ...



A eso iba: que no son las mismas. Yo creo que BATS reflejará sus operaciones, no las del NYSE. Creo que NYSE tiene el 90% de las operaciones y BATS el 10% restante. Aunque "entiendo" que el precio de la acción al final será el mismo, si usted sólo analiza las operaciones, los resultados pueden ser equívocos. 

En cualquier caso, tiene usted todo mi apoyo y mis ánimos. NO le quepa duda. Yo sólo pretendía advertirle, por si acaso... Pero quien sabe si no nos descubre usted alguna cosa...


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre Sr. Patilltoes, a ustéd quería yo leerle!
> 
> ¿Como concateo varios archivos de texto uno detrás de otro?
> 
> Es la forma más sencilla y burra que tengo por el momento para hacer los estudios semanales de ventas a corto. Juntos todos los archivos gordos de una semana o mes. Y luego les paso el ****** que usted me pasó ayer.



Podrías haberlo preguntado antes, como sospecho que estás en guin12 aquí la recetita consolera para tal engendro en perl:


```
A=`echo fichero1 fichero2 fichero3 >> result.txt`
```
No recuerdo si en perl los nombres de las variables llevaban el $ delante...ya hace mucho que no lo toco (ni quisiera tocarlo ni con un palo hoyga )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

De nuevo gracias sr Atman. 

De todas formas, intuyo que el volumen del BATS será el suficiente para no causar diferencias de precio de más de 0.005$. No lo sé. 

Creo que sus números sobre el porcentaje son correctos. De todas formas, me huelo a que el volumen del BATS es ligeramente superior al de nuestro churribex...

Hoy, de momento, no han superado ni el SP los 1260, ni las patriot los 8,35$, que son los niveles en los que he puesto ordenes de venta (paper, se entiende)


----------



## patilltoes (29 Dic 2011)

Hay maneras mas cortas, y elegantes, pero un cat de libro vendria a ser asi:



Spoiler





```
#!/usr/bin/perl
use strict;
use warnings;
FILE: foreach (@ARGV) {

  open my $FILE open(FILE, $_) || ((warn "Can't open file $_\n"), next FILE);

  while (< FILE >) {
     print;
   }
  close(FILE);
}
```


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Hay maneras mas cortas, y elegantes, pero un cat de libro vendria a ser asi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Disculpe mi ignoracia perliana, pero he los @argv son los argumentos, verdad?, ¿cual es en su ejemplo el fichero de salida?

lo que quiero hacer es a.txt+b.txt+....+.x.txt= todos.txt


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (29 Dic 2011)

¡Qué vida tan perra! Después de semanas aguantando unas Société Générale cada vez más hundidas, y harto de esperar un rebote, me las he vendido hoy a 16,22 palmando un 13%. Al cierre queda la cosa en 16,695. Gracias.

Pero ahora estoy líquido :


----------



## Seren (29 Dic 2011)

Pepón ha venido para desearnos feliz navidad y próspero 2012.


----------



## patilltoes (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignoracia perliana, pero he los @argv son los argumentos, verdad?, ¿cual es en su ejemplo el fichero de salida?
> 
> lo que quiero hacer es a.txt+b.txt+....+.x.txt= todos.txt



Entonces algo asi:


Spoiler





```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;
use warnings;


my @filesinput = ('1.txt', '2.txt', '3.txt');
open my $FILEOUTPUT, ">", 'salida.txt' or die "Error: $!\n";

foreach my $file (@filesinput){
	open my $FILETEMP, "<", $file or die "Error in '$file': $!\n";
	while (< $FILETEMP >){
		print $FILEOUTPUT $_;
	}
	
	close $FILETEMP;
}

close $FILEOUTPUT;
[B][/B]
```




Pongo separado el operador mayor/menor (que significa leer de un manejador de archivo) porque creo que calopez y asteriscos hacen cosas raras ahi.

Y $_ significa, "aquello que tenga significado en dicho contexto". En este caso es cada una de las lineas que vamos leyendo.


----------



## patilltoes (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignoracia perliana, pero he los @argv son los argumentos, verdad?, ¿cual es en su ejemplo el fichero de salida?
> 
> lo que quiero hacer es a.txt+b.txt+....+.x.txt= todos.txt



Ese es un cat de UNIX clonado. Hay una version mucho mas corta y rayante. La salida la manda a salida estandar, habria que redirigir con > salida.txt


----------



## patilltoes (29 Dic 2011)

Razones por las que me pase a Perl:

- Me encontraba machacando texto de continuo y shellscrlpt me deja rayado a veces.
- Hay buenos libros y escritos en plan cachondo.

Si conoces la linea de comandos de UNIX, uno interesante es "Minimal perl" que enseña a escribir oneliners y de forma mas idiomatica (=corta y rara). Disponible en sus proveedores habituales.
-------------------

Y a titulo personal, yo ese en concreto lo haria con shell (cat ...), ya que no procesas nada y matas moscas a cañonazos.

Otra cosa es que quieras pegar todos los *.txt y en orden inverso. Entonces te quedaria algo asi.



Spoiler





```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;
use warnings;


my $filesinput = '*.txt';
open my $FILEOUTPUT, ">", 'salida.txt';

foreach my $file (reverse sort {$a <=> $b} glob $filesinput){
	open my $FILETEMP, "<", $file;
	while (< $FILETEMP >){
		print $FILEOUTPUT $_;
	}
	
	close $FILETEMP;
}

close $FILEOUTPUT;
```




Y si, se puede hacer con shell, pero ya empiezas a meter mucha morcilla rara (cat `ls *.txt | sort -r` > salida.txt)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Entonces algo asi:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Como la seda, 
:Aplauso: :Aplauso:
mil gracias!


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

Ups... que ha pasado???? el eurusd ha subido 30 cent del tirón...

edito: 30 cents... exagerao, más quisiera el payo éste... 30 pips..

reedito: cabronesss.... creo que he cagado la entrada de 4 miniSP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ups... que ha pasado???? el eurusd ha subido 30 cent del tirón...
> 
> edito: 30 cents... exagerao, más quisiera el payo éste... 30 pips..
> 
> reedito: cabronesss.... creo que he cagado la entrada de 4 miniSP



¿largo o corto?


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿largo o corto?



Largo, visto el tirón del euro, con el SP en máximos, fue semiautomático... le metí largos. Voy a darle un par de velas más... y si no fuera...

Por cierto, que luego te vienen con el cuento ese de que elForex es un mercado enorme y que no se puede manipular por una sola mano y tal y eso...

y un cojón de pato!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Largo, visto el tirón del euro, con el SP en máximos, fue semiautomático... le metí largos. Voy a darle un par de velas más... y si no fuera...



Por si le sirve de algo, la mayoría de los cortos de ayer fueron en estos niveles. 






edito: si hay equivalencia entre el ETF y el índice, que supongo que si, la zona donde se colocaron más cortos fue la de los 1250...


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

Sí hay una equivalencia "razonable" en el ultracorto, excepto cuando reparte dividendo. Muchísima gente lo utilizaa en lugar de opciones o futuros.


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

El SP podría volver a probar máximos ahora, pero el euro no acompaña (parece)... si ejjj que... ¿saben que les digo? SL un punto por debajo y mañana será otro día...


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Cuaderno de Bitacora del navio NH 
Jueves,29 de DIC 2011


El dia amanecio con pepon a la vista,llegamos hasta 2,190
inmediatamente los piratas chinos atacaron obligandonos a replegarnos hasta el 2.065
Poco movimiento maritimo y con poco volumen,despues de soltar sus 70k de andanadas
desaparecieron a mediodia los chinos
Empezaron a entrar a eso de las 16h muchos leoncios compradores que nos impulsaron al
2.195 al final de la sesion
No aparecieron los temidos cortos en el horizonte ,quizas eso atrajo a los leoncios ansiosos de carnaza barata
Mañana empezaremos con peponazo pasando los 2,20
Esperemos que no vengan los chinos y tengan gastadas sus reservas de papel,si es asi
mañana llegaremos a los 2,3
Nada interrumpe nuestra navegacion hasta tierras del 2,5 salvo nuevos cortos o que los chinos solo hicieran amago de irse para ahorrar cañonazos para mañana

Burbujulandia,29 de DIC
Mañana esperemos que el enemigo este huido ,sin papel y que nadie le fie mas para seguir la guerra

PD
Muy poco volumen en prisa,nada bueno puede venir de ello


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pongo separado el operador mayor/menor (que significa leer de un manejador de archivo) porque creo que calopez y asteriscos hacen cosas raras ahi.



Para eso se inventaron las etiquetas [ CODE ] y [ /CODE ]


----------



## patilltoes (29 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Para eso se inventaron las etiquetas [ CODE ] y [ /CODE ]



Es dentro de esas etiquetas, me ha liquidado el trozo de codigo.ienso:


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Another gacelero's day, con el leoncio típico de estos días (supongo que debe ser el rey Baltasar o su primo ) metiéndose por en medio como elefante en cristalería. Hoy el leoncio ha metido 114 contratos a las 11:30 en 8260 y en dirección indefinida, aunque tras meter la orden el Ibex se ha ido para abajo.

Sin embargo, la mayor parte de las operaciones más grandes del día (aunque muy grandes no eran) ha sido comprador y han compensado la operación de este leoncio.

En subasta han comprado casi 100 contratos, una buena cifra para lo que ha sido la sesión.

En resumen, seguimos navideños, es decir, aburrimiento máximo y bandazos sin sentido propio de los días sin volumen poque cualqueira es capaz de mover el mercado con dos duros, hoy tenemos precio en máximos, saldo positivo y subasta positiva. Parece otro día perfecto al igual que ayer y los días perfectos ya sabemos donde acaban, aunque es la primera vez desde que me fijo en esto que sucede durante dos días seguidos y en dirección contraria.

De todas formas lo dejo en dudoso para mañana, no creo que nos vayamos hacia ninguna parte y más con algunos mercados europeos importantes cerrando antes de hora, creo que tendremos la tensión del día muy localizada en la mañana y luego nada de nada.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Dic 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Another gacelero's day, con el leoncio típico de estos días (supongo que debe ser el rey Baltasar o su primo ) metiéndose por en medio como elefante en cristalería. Hoy el leoncio ha metido 114 contratos a las 11:30 en 8260 y en dirección indefinida, aunque tras meter la orden el Ibex se ha ido para abajo.
> 
> ...



¿qué mercados cierran mañana?
gracias, las acciones las vendo mañana por la mañana,
¿qué sucede cuando se emiten preferentes ? ¿baja el precio? por ejemplo, SAN


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

Machacando las patriots en este instante sr Janus... :S


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Machacando las patriots en este instante sr Janus... :S



Estamos recogiendo las maletas del lobby del hotel y veo en un terminal que efectivamente están reventadas a pesar de que los índices están en verde. La plata se ha dado la vuelta (PCX) suele tener buena correlación con este subyacente pero no hay manera. El stop está en 8,15 y ahora marca en 8,18. El stop no se mueve y ahí se queda hasta que le llegue su momento.
En la ventana de mi broker de "valores en seguimiento" se ve todo todo verde excepto PCX y Arch Coal. Otros valores "carboneros" están subiendo con fuerza como sería el caso de James River Coal.

No puede ser que venta a USA y sea aquí donde se liquida esta posición, aguanta que ayer le toqué las pelotas al Charging Bull y eso tiene que valer para algo.

Edito: Viendo el intradía, veo que va subiendo poco a poco y de repente aparecen órdenes potentes hacia abajo. Después vuelve a subir poco a poco y con mucho sufrimiento .... y de nuevo aparecen órdenes potentes hacia abajo. Así no hay manera. Me da que me van a llevar 0,15 dolares por acción. Un dos por ciento a la basura si la "mano de Dios" no lo remedia.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2011)

Janus, te voy a decir una cosa que seguramente ya sepas: Con los chicharros NADIE gana a medio plazo.

Suerte


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2011)

Recuerdo perfectamente que aquí de advirtió seriamente de las divergencias que tendríamos entre los índices para que no nos fiáramos de ello. Las más claras han sido las del tercer trimestre. Ahí se coció todo. Es interesante ver ahora como queda la cosa: al SP500 le falta un moco (verde) para acabar plano, mientras que el DAX este año va a palmar entre el 16 y el 18%. Si tengo un momento y nadie se me adelanta, a la noche les pego gráfico.


Edito: wooopss... error por mi parte. el SP500 cerró el 2010 en 1257,64. Así que no falta nada para acabar verde.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

No hagas caso al cenizo del bertok,seguro que sales
De prisa no saldras ,palmaras,pero de las americanas si porque el dolar esta subiendo y te
compensara las perdidas

PD
Deja las toallas que te veo


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No hagas caso al cenizo del bertok,seguro que sales
> De prisa no saldras ,palmaras,pero de las americanas si porque el dolar esta subiendo y te
> compensara las perdidas
> 
> ...



Se lo digo con el mejor de los aprecios y él lo sabe.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Se lo digo con el mejor de los aprecios y él lo sabe.



Ya lo se
De todas formas el chaval esta acostumbrado a palmar pasta a saco y a ganarla
No le traumatizara ,como me pasaria a mi
Aunque yo solo juego a su lado con pipas y si pierdo 10k cucas de una sentada
me da un soponcio leroncio

Yo a lo mio,a estudiar mis hoteles


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estamos recogiendo las maletas del lobby del hotel y veo en un terminal que efectivamente están reventadas a pesar de que los índices están en verde. La plata se ha dado la vuelta (PCX) suele tener buena correlación con este subyacente pero no hay manera. El stop está en 8,15 y ahora marca en 8,18. El stop no se mueve y ahí se queda hasta que le llegue su momento.
> En la ventana de mi broker de "valores en seguimiento" se ve todo todo verde excepto PCX y Arch Coal. Otros valores "carboneros" están subiendo con fuerza como sería el caso de James River Coal.
> 
> No puede ser que venta a USA y sea aquí donde se liquida esta posición, aguanta que ayer le toqué las pelotas al Charging Bull y eso tiene que valer para algo.
> ...



espero que tengas suerte no toco tu SL por un centavo 8,16


----------



## The Hellion (29 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Se lo digo con el mejor de los aprecios y él lo sabe.



Sí, si eso lo sabemos todos. Pero se equivoca ustec. Hay gente que nada con los chicharros y vive para contarlo. Yo voy a salir con plusvis de AMD; no pienso malvenderlas; para que gane solo el broker, las prendo fuego ::::

Otra cosa será que cuando las venda los ordenadores funcionen con condensadores de fluzo...


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí, si eso lo sabemos todos. Pero se equivoca ustec. Hay gente que nada con los chicharros y vive para contarlo. Yo voy a salir con plusvis de AMD; no pienso malvenderlas; para que gane solo el broker, las prendo fuego ::::
> 
> Otra cosa será que cuando las venda los ordenadores funcionen con condensadores de fluzo...



A medio siempre sales escocido (y no hablo de operaciones puntuales).


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya lo se
> De todas formas el chaval esta acostumbrado a palmar pasta a saco y a ganarla
> No le traumatizara ,como me pasaria a mi
> Aunque yo solo juego a su lado con pipas y si pierdo 10k cucas de una sentada
> ...



Le voy a pedir a Calopez un fee por animación del hilo. Os pajeáis un montón con este tema. It's only a 3% de una posición que no pasa de los 20K en euros. Eso se gana y se pierde en cero coma en el DAX ... hay varios ilustres que os pueden contar historias de barridas de más de 6000 pavos en cuestión de minutos!.

De Prisa saldremos y bien espero. Ahí sí que llevo carga porque doble el cargador ayer. Ahí de perder, sería más de 10 veces respecto a PCX.

Las Patriot son un valor de amplios movimientos por lo que no es necesario ir demasiado cargado ya que si se engancha un movimiento, del 20% no debería bajar. Evidentemente no es fácil cogerlos porque se mueve como la compresa de una coja. En esto mismo estamos, la semana pasada marcó una fuga con volumen muy relevante que la llevó hasta 9,60 aprox. El fallo fué que el día siguiente fué igual pero en rojo y eso la reventó en el corto plazo. La cogí en 8,30 porque es un nivel importante ya que está sobre el mínimo anterior y coincide con la base del triángulo en el que venía desarrollándose. Vamos a ver qué pasa, que pasará que me la va a entruchar, esta vez!!!

Fastidia que de los poquitos valores que se están vendiendo, uno sea este. Hasta Ivanhoe Energy anda disparada.

P.D: Si se ejecuta el stop, no voy a entrar corto. Admitamos una equivocación y no intentemos desdecir al mercado inmediatamente. Uno de los mandamientos del superviviente, al igual que hay otro sobre no promediar, otro sobre no mover el stop para que nunca se ejecute, otro sobre invertir porque un colega lo aconseja, otro sobre una noticia en internete, ....


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Le voy a pedir a Calopez un fee por animación del hilo. Os pajeáis un montón con este tema. It's only a 3% de una posición que no pasa de los 20K en euros. Eso se gana y se pierde en cero coma en el DAX ... hay varios ilustres que os pueden contar historias de barridas de más de 6000 pavos en cuestión de minutos!.
> 
> De Prisa saldremos y bien espero. Ahí sí que llevo carga porque doble el cargador ayer. Ahí de perder, sería más de 10 veces respecto a PCX.
> 
> ...



Perdón, es un 2%. Son 0,15 sobre 8,3. Ni llega!!! .... aunque a Janus siempre le jode perder.:XX:

Edito: Voy a hacer una pequeña trampa táctica. El stop en 8,13.


----------



## The Hellion (29 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A medio siempre sales escocido (y no hablo de operaciones puntuales).



Usted es mi héroe, o tiene el culo de amianto. 

Yo no estoy escocido, estoy abierto en canal. :XX::XX:

No me vuelvo a arrimar a un chicharro hasta dentro de tres reencarnaciones.

Me río porque me lo tomo como aprendizaje. Afortunadamente, y gracias a que usted me recomendó no entrar en bolsa en agosto, y si entraba, hacerlo en ráfagas, la escabechina es aparatosa porcentualmente, pero asumible cuantitativamente. 

Gracias a Dios llevo un trimestre anormalmente bueno de trabajo y en bolsa estoy levemente por encima del break even. Si me hubiese metido el dedito de comprar AMDs en otro sitio, probablemente no habría aprendido ni la mitad.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Dic 2011)

Seguimos con el guión previsto:
Gas Natural cerquita de zona de activación en 13,45, debería activar un 2º alcista en breve tiempo
Enagás sigue haciéndolo muy bien, con 14,22 (equivaldría a 14,60 antes de dividendo)
A3, la peor aunque sigue en zona de activación y recuperará máximos


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Usted es mi héroe, o tiene el culo de amianto.
> 
> Yo no estoy escocido, estoy abierto en canal. :XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Por ahí hemos pasado TODOS. Si le contara con la mierda que chicharreaba a finales de los 90s se asustaría.

Suerte.


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

Las Patriot se han parado en 8,14. De momento la táctica de los 8,13 sirve porque han aparecido las primeras velas verdes con cierta significancia en volumen (en minutos). Vamos iaputa ....

En los dos últimos minutos el volumen ha flojeado pero los chinos no deben haber aparecido porque no han habido ventas. A ver si pasa los 8,16 y comienza a trabajarse una pauta de vuelta con volumen.

Edito: Este directo puede valer oro para pasarlo bien!. Otra puta orden con cierto volumen y lo manda a 8,14.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

Sr. Janus, hay mucha tela en el lado vendedor....


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Las Patriot se han parado en 8,14. De momento la táctica de los 8,13 sirve porque han aparecido las primeras velas verdes con cierta significancia en volumen (en minutos). Vamos iaputa ....
> 
> En los dos últimos minutos el volumen ha flojeado pero los chinos no deben haber aparecido porque no han habido ventas. A ver si pasa los 8,16 y comienza a trabajarse una pauta de vuelta con volumen.



joooder, no doy crédito a que hayas cambiado el SL. :ouch:

DISCIPLINA coño.


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> joooder, no doy crédito a que hayas cambiado el SL. :ouch:
> 
> DISCIPLINA coño.



Only 2 cents porque había dinero en el libro de órdenes a 8,15 y 8,14. Por eso lo de "táctica".

Viendo ahora el libro, el fuerte está a puntito de ceder.


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Only 2 cents porque había dinero en el libro de órdenes a 8,15 y 8,14. Por eso lo de "táctica".
> 
> Viendo ahora el libro, el fuerte está a puntito de ceder.



CAYÓ, buahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Qué ioputa el chino que acaba de meter una orden tocha para limpiar más de 120 órdenes de compra en 8,14.

Este Votín ha enviado a los chinos hasta aquí, y eso que se está lejos de la Plaza de Lealtad .....

600 euros más pobres, me parece que lo va a sufrir el duty free del JFK:XX:


----------



## The Hellion (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> CAYÓ, buahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Qué ioputa el chino que acaba de meter una orden tocha para limpiar más de 120 órdenes de compra en 8,14.
> 
> Este Votín ha enviado a los chinos hasta aquí, y eso que se está lejos de la Plaza de Lealtad .....
> 
> 600 euros más pobres, me parece que lo va a sufrir el duty free del JFK:XX:



El próximo sorbete en Regma, en vez de en Borgia :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> El próximo sorbete en Regma, en vez de en Borgia :XX::XX::XX:



Pos zi!. Se lo cedo a otro, con ganas y guaya.

De todas formas, no sé si queda por allí aún la coja y viroja:´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2011)

La caballeria ha llegado a las PCX...


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Le voy a pedir a Calopez un fee por animación del hilo. Os pajeáis un montón con este tema. It's only a 3% de una posición que no pasa de los 20K en euros. Eso se gana y se pierde en cero coma en el DAX ... hay varios ilustres que os pueden contar historias de barridas de más de 6000 pavos en cuestión de minutos!.
> 
> De Prisa saldremos y bien espero. Ahí sí que llevo carga porque doble el cargador ayer. Ahí de perder, sería más de 10 veces respecto a PCX.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver
¿por que compras mas prisas?
no te dije que tiene cortos que renovar el 30, o sea mañana
como aumenten los cortos te van a dejar el ojete del culo rojo fosforito

Serie de posiciones agregadas

PROMOTORA DE INFORMACIONES, S.A.
«1234» 
Página 1 de 4
Total de posiciones cortas
Fecha	Posición agregada
16/12/2011	1,554
02/12/2011	1,554
18/11/2011	1,554
04/11/2011	1,554
21/10/2011	1,554
07/10/2011	1,554
23/09/2011	1,554
09/09/2011	1,554
26/08/2011	1,554
12/08/2011	1,758


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos a ver
> ¿por que compras mas prisas?
> no te dije que tiene cortos que renovar el 30, o sea mañana
> como aumenten los cortos te van a dejar el ojete del culo rojo fosforito




Es que ya no sé donde meterlo. Estoy fuera por lo que en índices vía scalping no puedo, en los blue chips no acostumbro porque se mueven pichi pacha, en el fondo de Luxemburgo ya no me cabe más (como se rompa algo por europa, me voy a ....) .... y creía que los chinos estaban en NH pero ya veo que me los ha enviado.

Por cierto, he estado a punto de entrar con 500 títulos en Amazon a 167 y no lo he hecho porque el nivel que me da confianza estaba en 160. Está en 173 por lo que hubieran sido 3000 dolares en un rato. Hoy no era el día adecuado, máxime cuando veo que las Patriot se han estirado hasta 8,16 (si lo pasa, puede dar un estirón si el chino de los cojones se queda quieto).

Bueno, en un rato nos vamos al aeropuerto por lo que no sé si voy a poder seguir por aquí (en el foro porque en NYC ya no será mucho más tiempo).

Calopez, dame 600 euros de fee, porlagloriadetumadre .... Te he tenido al foro animado y seguro que te has llevado el doble en publi. Venga payo!!!!

Edito: Joer!, la plata se ha dado una vuelta de aupa, todas las mineras tirando con fuerza, las de petróleo+servicios en campos+productos derivados .... todos en verde y con ganas. Hasta Ivanhoe Energy con un volumen muy fuerte. Y el puto chinarro en las Patriots ....

Edito: Bueno, mi mujer quiere comprar ropa a los niños y me pide una hora. La digo que si no se dá prisa, va a tener todo el día porque al final perdemos el avión. En vez de en taxi, iremos en metro+airtrain. Supongo que debo tener una horilla más por aquí ... o todo el día porque se quiere ir a Saks que está a más de 1 kilómetro!


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuaderno de Bitacora del navio NH
> Jueves,29 de DIC 2011
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Comandante Votin por mantener alta la moral de la tropa.
Haremos que los chinos se rindan ante nuestras embestidas.
Nosotros también sabemos ser pacientes cuando toca.
Gracias de nuevo y mantenga informada a la tripulación.
Fdo. Su grumete.


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2011)

Buen martillo en diario de la plata.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracias Comandante Votin por mantener alta la moral de la tropa.
> Haremos que los chinos se rindan ante nuestras embestidas.
> Nosotros también sabemos ser pacientes cuando toca.
> Gracias de nuevo y mantenga informada a la tripulación.
> Fdo. Su grumete.



Como no creo que salga mañana en 2,5 como era mi primer objetivo,el mes que viene pasare a Defcon 2.8
Si no aparecen mas cortos o estos son muy debiles terminaremos por encima de 3 a corto o medio plazo y los 2.xx seran pasado
Por encima de 3 ya veo la cosa dificil a menos de que salga alguna historia


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Por ahí hemos pasado TODOS. Si le contara con la mierda que chicharreaba a finales de los 90s se asustaría.
> 
> Suerte.



En el fondo los de la "L" les damos ternura...les recordamos a sus primeras épocas:o


----------



## The Hellion (29 Dic 2011)

¿Conocen ustedes a alguien que haya empezado una relación con los hoteles NH poco antes de la navidad, que esté enfadado con la cadena y que se lo explique a los amigos? 

Pues atentos al video

[YOUTUBE]w479Cbgo5NA[/YOUTUBE]

Por cierto, en el fragmento 0,26 - 0,30 hablan de las cosas informáticas que comentaban ustedes esta mañana, o eso he entendido yo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Dic 2011)

De libro, pequeña estructura corregida al 61,8% que si rompe se irá a la zona de 8.800 ptos que a su vez va a coincidir con la MM 200 sesiones. Me parece una estructura muy interesante, muy técnica ya que fue tocar ese fibo justamente y recuperar, con una buen vela además, es posible que pruebe la sombra de la vela mañana
Muy atentos a romper esos 8612-8620 ptos (holgura aceptable) con 180 pipos posible de objetivo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Dic 2011)

Dax, también presenta situaciones similares en gráfico de horas aunque me pareció esta vez más técnica la del ibex.


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Dic 2011)

Creeis que afectarán las medidas que aprueben mañana al Ibex?


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Dic 2011)

Creo que no, el ibex lleva su marcha y las estrategias de compra o venta de mañana de los leoncios ya están bastante decididas, no van a esperar a que finalice el Consejo de Gobierno en un día en que algunas bolsas internacionales cierran pronto

Por otra parte las medidas de mañana creo que serán predecibles, congelar sueldos a funcionarios, SMI y alguna cosilla más dentro del poco márgen de discrecionalidad que tiene en los presupuestos. 
Necesitan algo más de tiempo para plantear y acometer acciones con mayor proyección de futuro. Aún no han cerrado el año ( menos en la Admi Pública Local y CCAA)

Otra cosa será que la marcha que lleve el ibex quiera explicarse como que "han gustado" o "no han gustado" las medidas.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Operaciones de leoncios contra nh
Los cm capital m,llevan desde el dia 14/12/2011 justito justito vendidas hasta hoy....
3.000.000 acc ni una mas ni una menos y ademas solo vendiendo( nada de comprar) a un tipo medio de 2,14
Vendiendo en descubierto.......( eso si, poseen un montante de 1.027.137 en reserva que no sabemos si esta dentro de esos 3 millones)
Al dia de hoy si tuvieran que comprar de golpe para devolver esos 3 mm ¿a cuanto comprarian? ha cerrado a 2,195 y alcista......
Puede que no le salga muy caro hundir el precio,en 15 dias podria retomar los 2,80.....
Mañana si no hay cortos no apareceran por el mercado y tendremos peponazo del gordo
y el dia dos tendran que mover ficha,o empezar a comprar y subira mucho la accion o buscan prestadas otros 3 mm .........
Mañana mas sobre esta interesante aventura del HOTEL DE LOS LIOS

Bolsa y Analisis Técnico en Especulacion .org


----------



## Estilicón (30 Dic 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si le contara con la mierda que chicharreaba a finales de los 90s se asustaría.



¿Con Zeltia? ::



Silenciosa dijo:


> Creeis que afectarán las medidas que aprueben mañana al Ibex?



No creo. Salvo sorpresa, mañana no habrá medidas 'de calado'. Congelación salarial de los funcionarios, subida de las pensiones de acuerdo al IPC previsto y poco más. 

No creo que se saquen de la manga nada que 'impacte' a los mercados, y que lo que se apruebe será lo esperado desde hace días. Eso creo :cook:.


----------



## burbujas (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nuevo torpedo contra gamesa ,a esta no la dejan estar hasta que la hundan
> calibre 0,645
> 
> Las veremos en 2,48 antes de tiempo



lo que no entiendo de la página de cnmv es que sólo aparecen órdenes de cierta cantidad. Cualquier tiburón que meta cortos lo lógico sería que lo metiese en pequeños paquetes con diferentes nombres y así no constar en la cnmv.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Operaciones de leoncios contra nh
> Los cm capital m,llevan desde el dia 14/12/2011 justito justito vendidas hasta hoy....
> 3.000.000 acc ni una mas ni una menos y ademas solo vendiendo( nada de comprar) a un tipo medio de 2,14
> Vendiendo en descubierto.......( eso si, poseen un montante de 1.027.137 en reserva que no sabemos si esta dentro de esos 3 millones)
> ...



Votín o cualquier forero una pregunta
¿el santander emite preferentes el lunes? ¿cúando se emiten preferentes el precio cae?
¿qué me aconseja vender mañana en beneficios (pocos, si no caen ) o mantener


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

burbujas dijo:


> lo que no entiendo de la página de cnmv es que sólo aparecen órdenes de cierta cantidad. Cualquier tiburón que meta cortos lo lógico sería que lo metiese en pequeños paquetes con diferentes nombres y así no constar en la cnmv.



Claro
luego la cnmv como no tiene ordenadores para sumar de donde sale cada orden y dar el total por operador pues no lo notaria::

Y del paquete que le cae al tiburon lo dejan en sardina


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Votín o cualquier forero una pregunta
> ¿el santander emite preferentes el lunes? ¿cúando se emiten preferentes el precio cae?
> ¿qué me aconseja vender mañana en beneficios (pocos, si no caen ) o mantener



Se espera estampida de rentistas el mes que viene para hacer liquidas los 2000 millones de euros en acc que convertiran
Por lo demas yo no estaria muy tranquilo.......
Pero la bolsa es como el circo ,nunca se sabe


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se espera estampida de rentistas el mes que viene para hacer liquidas los 2000 millones de euros en acc que convertiran
> Por lo demas yo no estaria muy tranquilo.......
> Pero la bolsa es como el circo ,nunca se sabe



mi objetivo de salida son 5.85(resistencia)


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Recuerdo perfectamente que aquí de advirtió seriamente de las divergencias que tendríamos entre los índices para que no nos fiáramos de ello. Las más claras han sido las del tercer trimestre. Ahí se coció todo. Es interesante ver ahora como queda la cosa: al SP500 le falta un moco (verde) para acabar plano, mientras que el DAX este año va a palmar entre el 16 y el 18%. Si tengo un momento y nadie se me adelanta, a la noche les pego gráfico.
> 
> Edito: wooopss... error por mi parte. el SP500 cerró el 2010 en 1257,64. Así que no falta nada para acabar verde.



BUeeeeno, pues no llegamos a perder ese punto y el SL aguantó. Ahora "algo" le estoy sacando. El norturno me da 4 puntitos, pero he pensado ajustar el SL y dejarlo dormir. A ver qué me encuentro mañana....

Aquí tienen el gráfico que les dije. Con los índices de mayor seguimiento _around the clock_. Los yankies, son los únicos que acaban el año en verde. El Fuchi se queda cerca. Ambos muestran una estructura que invita a un mínimo optimismo, mientras que el resto tienen bastante peor aspecto.







Perdón, el gráfico estaba mal. Faltaba un día.


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Bueno ya que nadie se anima a lanzar algún numerito para ejpecular me lanzo yo para que se puedan reír de mi cuando palme(aún más):
EUR/USD:
Corto desde 1.2950@1.2885(si veo que se entretiene mucho en 1.290X bajo). SL 1.2967


El Dax esta en ver y probar aún, después de la esquilmada de hace unos días me es peliagudo entrar con ganas XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno ya que nadie se anima a lanzar algún numerito para ejpecular me lanzo yo para que se puedan reír de mi cuando palme(aún más):
> EUR/USD:
> Corto desde 1.2950@1.2885(si veo que se entretiene mucho en 1.290X bajo). SL 1.2967
> 
> ...



Nadie se rie cuando algún conforero palma pasta, se rien de alegría porque ganan apostanto en sentido contrario ::

Por lo demás, buen día y suerte a todos!


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno ya que nadie se anima a lanzar algún numerito para ejpecular me lanzo yo para que se puedan reír de mi cuando palme(aún más):
> EUR/USD:
> Corto desde 1.2950@1.2885(si veo que se entretiene mucho en 1.290X bajo). SL 1.2967
> 
> ...



Cubro con beneficios la posición y amplio el Stop de beneficios hasta 1.2860


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Dic 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Dax, también presenta situaciones similares en gráfico de horas aunque me pareció esta vez más técnica la del ibex.



Os fijáis donde ha rebotado el Dax (según el gráfico de ayer) al probar de nuevo ese fibo de miniestructura en el 61,8% (y me imagino que el ibex lo hará igualmente en el gráfico que colgó ayer). Ojo a las zonas posteriores de activación.
El gráfico parece que siempre manda.
Hasta la tarde-noche.


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Dic 2011)

Bueno hamijos, fuera de TEF con poquitos daños.

Os abandono unos días que me voy a dar unas vacaciones del mundo....voy a desaparecer¡¡

Se que el hilo no perderá mucho 

Feliz año a todos¡


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Dic 2011)

san cerradas .. en verde (cabro*** que poco me han dado)

edit: no he puesto la cantidad 22 leuros


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno hamijos, fuera de TEF con poquitos daños.
> 
> Os abandono unos días que me voy a dar unas vacaciones del mundo....voy a desaparecer¡¡
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por su salida de TEF. Yo seguiré ahí.

Que tenga un feliz y merecido descanso. Aquí la esperamos a su vuelta para continuar perdiendo (y ganando si se tercia) pasta en compañía.


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

@ANHQV, podría explicar un poco más que sucedería si activa esa zona? Esto de los fibos intento entenderlo pero me cuesta bastante.

@Silenciosa, disfrute de esos días de relax y vuelva con más fuerza. Si quiere puede traer la foto que comento hace unos días.


----------



## tatur (30 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno hamijos, fuera de TEF con poquitos daños.
> 
> Os abandono unos días que me voy a dar unas vacaciones del mundo....voy a desaparecer¡¡
> 
> ...



Veo que me quedo solo en TEF, ahora mismo podria salirme recuperando comisiones, le voy a dar una pensada, seguro que cuando me decida ya sera demasiado tarde.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

URGENTE

Parte de guerra hotelero

Amanecio pepon como predije pero los HDLGP de los chinos en cuanto empezo a asomar el verde han metido de una tacada 108k en venta a una media de 2.18 y nos han destrozado el dia,no han declarado cortos pero les queda mas papel a los chinos estos
les deben quedar segun mis calculos sobre 900k
Nos van a joder vivos

Hoy no salimos de 2.17


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno hamijos, fuera de TEF con poquitos daños.
> 
> Os abandono unos días que me voy a dar unas vacaciones del mundo....voy a desaparecer¡¡
> 
> ...



Pero que sean solo unos días o unas semanas, no se inmole, que tiene que volver con las pilas cargadas. 

Dentro de tres meses tendremos un BRA, y entonces todos ganaremos dinero a espuertas. 

Me alegro de que lo de TEF hayan sido meros arañazos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> URGENTE
> 
> Parte de guerra hotelero
> 
> ...



Tranquilo Comandante, RESISTIREMOS.
Recuerde que nosotros, frente a Confucio, podemos invocar al Santo Job.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno hamijos, fuera de TEF con poquitos daños.
> 
> Os abandono unos días que me voy a dar unas vacaciones del mundo....voy a desaparecer¡¡
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la salida. (Ojalá me hubiera quedado acompañando hasta hoy ) ) Ahora a disfrutar. Feliz y Próspero Año



tatur dijo:


> Veo que me quedo solo en TEF, ahora mismo podria salirme recuperando comisiones, le voy a dar una pensada, seguro que cuando me decida ya sera demasiado tarde.



Tranqui, que estoy por volver a entrar, aunque en corto... :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2011)

A los buenos días!




Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno hamijos, fuera de TEF con poquitos daños.
> 
> Os abandono unos días que me voy a dar unas vacaciones del mundo....voy a desaparecer¡¡
> 
> ...



Hoyga, si que se pierde, necesitamos un toque femenino para contrarrestar el aguantado ambiente friki-sudoroso que puebla este hilo 

Pásalo muy bien, descansa, olvida y feliz año nuevo, pero por favor no desaparezcas del todo.




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Recuerde que nosotros, frente a Confucio, podemos invocar al Santo Job.



Esta frase es impagable :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

*Hoteleros Ahora*








*Hoteleros Después*


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Dic 2011)

Buenos días a todos:

Hoy no debería estar trabajando, pero aquí estamos en la oficina...

Silenciosa, espero que disfrutes mucho, y como han dicho antes, si que se te echará de menos.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Tienen cojones estos chinos
219k de volumen y ellos solos venden 110k
Ahora bien ,el leoncio CSF suizo se lo h atragado los 110k de una tacada
Van a tener que gastar mucho papel hoy para dejar el nivel en 2,18


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

En el €/$ se esta mascando la tragedia de perder los 1.2900 de manera fulminante (para mi bien...)

Pero no entiendo como las bolsas europeas pueden estar subiendo(tímidamente) y el € despeñándose día a día...


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Hoteleros Ahora*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segun mis calculos con lo que gasten hoy no les quedara para mas de 4 dias de guerra,luego en la segunda semana de Enero o piden mas prestado o se acabo
Llevan gastado a dia de hoy 3.110.000 acc,sin comprar nada,su tope es 4mm
Tendran que pedir prestadas mas si quieren seguir


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> En el €/$ se esta mascando la tragedia de perder los 1.2900 de manera fulminante (para mi bien...)
> 
> Pero no entiendo como las bolsas europeas pueden estar subiendo(tímidamente) y el € despeñándose día a día...



¿




?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ...
> 
> Ahora me enfado y no posteo las tetas ::



¿Se va enfadada o contenta? ::

Pase buenas vacaciones!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2011)

Buenos días... 

Ya que hoy es el último día de bolsa del año, qué les parece hacer una porra para el año que viene...?

-Máximo del año que viene
-Mínimo del año que viene
-Como terminará el año

LCASC (9800,5300,7000)

Buen fin de año, y mejor entrada de año para tod@s!


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> ¿Con Zeltia? ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, alguna vez hice algún trade con Zeltia y palmé pasta.


----------



## Claca (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tienen cojones estos chinos
> 219k de volumen y ellos solos venden 110k
> Ahora bien ,el leoncio CSF suizo se lo h atragado los 110k de una tacada
> Van a tener que gastar mucho papel hoy para dejar el nivel en 2,18



Lo que dices no tiene el más mínimo sentido. Lo sabes ¿no? ::

Cuando te dije que en 2,40 tiene una resistencia muy fuerte me refería a esto:







De momento la corrección se desarrolla en lo que podría ser una pauta de continuación bajista. Hasta que no deshaga la estructura estar dentro de este valor es jugársela.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Ya que hoy es el último día de bolsa del año, qué les parece hacer una porra para el año que viene...?
> 
> ...



LCASC (9800,5300,7000)
GT (9300,3750,6600) ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya que hoy es el último día de bolsa del año, qué les parece hacer una porra para el año que viene...?



Me abstengo porque no sé ni a que hora cierran hoy los mercados, como para saber cómo acaba el año que viene )


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Sr. Claca usted podría actualizar(como deseo de fin de año) el gráfico del Eur/Usd?

Seguimos teniendo un objetivo allí lejos(1,24x creo), no?

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LCASC (9800,5300,7000)
> GT (9300,3750,6600) ::



LCASC (9800,5300,7000)
GT (9300,3750,6600)
Berto (9274, 6800, 7224)


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2011)

He decidido que quietecito estoy más guapo, y acabo de meter en ING a 3 meses al 4,5% la pasta que quiero emplear en el próximo BRA, cuando llegue. 

Hasta entonces, si hago algo, será con las plusvis de AMD :::: o con lo que rebañe por ahí.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo que dices no tiene el más mínimo sentido. Lo sabes ¿no? ::
> 
> Cuando te dije que en 2,40 tiene una resistencia muy fuerte me refería a esto:
> 
> ...



Lo que no tiene sentido es lo que dices tu
Yo estoy viendo unos HDLGP que llevan gastadas en 16 dias 3.120.000 siempre vendiendo,nunca comprando ,y mantiene el precio sobre 2,10-2.20
Y hay cortos declarados el dia 16/12/11 sobre 0.895
Segun mis calculos si gastan 900k acc mas para que no suba el valor se quedara sin acc y o declara nuevos cortos ahora o como maximo en 4 dias habiles para recargar la municion
A mi lo de las rayas me da igual,yo busco datos o de fundametales o de manipulacion, y creo que al igual que unos señores se gastan 15 mm por nada se pueden gastar otros 15 para obtener nuevos acuerdos o comprar el valor en 1.8 al final al tonto gacelio
Lo del 2,4 de resistencia no me dice nada de nada,es asi

PD
Cuando el valor toca los 2,00 viene una avalancha de compras a lo bestia de las demas agencias,no bajaran hasta ahi el valor para no desangrarse rapidamente pues el volumen crece muy rapido
Cada dia lo suben un poquito,suelen acabar a ls 13,30 todos los dias y a partir de esa hora sube


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2011)

Para los frikies que no salis de este hilo :: y os gustan las gráficas, os dejo este post del principal que tiene unas muy chulas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5523863-post68.html

Que lo disfrutéis (me voy a diseñar el bunker y a hacer el megapepido a mercadona)

Saludos...

Edito: Como GT acierte el mínimo vamos finos... :ouch:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para los frikies que no salis de este hilo :: y os gustan las gráficas, os dejo este post del principal que tiene unas muy chulas:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5523863-post68.html
> 
> ...



Como GT acierte, todo lo que hay que hacer es comprar a 4000 (por aquello de que el último duro que lo gane otro) y a fin de año te llevas unas plusvis del 55%. 

Lo que es un desastre son las del sr. Bertok; desde mínimos a fin de año no hay más que un rácano 10%. 

GT ha acabado siendo seguidor de la iglesia de MV. :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Como GT acierte, todo lo que hay que hacer es comprar a 4000 (por aquello de que el último duro que lo gane otro) y a fin de año te llevas unas plusvis del 55%.
> 
> Lo que es un desastre son las del sr. Bertok; desde mínimos a fin de año no hay más que un rácano 10%.
> 
> GT ha acabado siendo seguidor de la iglesia de MV. :XX::XX:



No hombre no, yo lo que he usado para establecer ese nivel ha sido una proyección fibo usando los máximos del 2000, mínimos de 2002 y máximos de 2007 y ponerme en el peor de los escenarios :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

No lo veo probable pero.....


----------



## Claca (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que no tiene sentido es lo que dices tu
> Yo estoy viendo unos HDLGP que llevan gastadas en 16 dias 3.120.000 siempre vendiendo,nunca comprando ,y mantiene el precio sobre 2,10-2.20
> Y hay cortos declarados el dia 16/12/11 sobre 0.895
> Segun mis calculos si gastan 900k acc mas para que no suba el valor se quedara sin acc y o declara nuevos cortos ahora o como maximo en 4 dias habiles para recargar la municion
> ...



Tienes razón, a cada uno le funciona lo que le funciona. Te deseo mucha suerte buscando datos de manipulación en los paquetes de venta


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No hombre no, yo lo que he hecho ha sido *hacer una proyección fibo usando los máximos del 2000, mínimos de 2002 y máximos de 2007 y ponerme en el peor de los escenario*s :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> No lo veo probable pero.....



[YOUTUBE]_WNjxcR4YZc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0-3MkfQJC5Y[/YOUTUBE]

Bueno, pues entonces, si vemos los 4000, p'dentro y el 31 de diciembre del año que viene hablamos ¿no?


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Como GT acierte, todo lo que hay que hacer es comprar a 4000 (por aquello de que el último duro que lo gane otro) y a fin de año te llevas unas plusvis del 55%.
> 
> Lo que es un desastre son las del sr. Bertok; desde mínimos a fin de año no hay más que un rácano 10%.
> 
> GT ha acabado siendo seguidor de la iglesia de MV. :XX::XX:



Es un año para ver el desplome y hacer cartera en el giro de mercado ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Dic 2011)

¿Y para este año tenéis algún pronóstico? Porque el IBEX lleva un rato tan plano que ni con zoom al máximo lo "desaplano" :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a morir miles de ves el año que viene....










Spoiler


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Y para este año tenéis algún pronóstico? Porque el IBEX lleva un rato tan plano que ni con zoom al máximo lo "desaplano" :ouch:



Están esperando a que cierre Alemania para hacer un picado con doble tirabuzón y dejarlo en 8.000.

La verdad es que el día está siendo de todo menos entretenido.

Menos mal que las secretarias se han tirado el royo con los que pagamos y nos han traído sidra y saladitos. Es increíble, con tal de escaquearse hasta gastan pasta XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Están esperando a que cierre Alemania para hacer un picado con doble tirabuzón y dejarlo en 8.000.
> 
> La verdad es que el día está siendo de todo menos entretenido.
> 
> Menos mal que las secretarias se han tirado el royo con los que pagamos y nos han traído sidra y saladitos. Es increíble, con tal de escaquearse hasta gastan pasta XD



Ese post sin fotos no vale nada y lo sabes!


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa tiene que postear sus melones es fin de año:baba::baba:, venga mujer

o son meloncillos ::

feliz año, guapa, no se enfade, si quiere enviemelas por privado:: 

será nuestro shucreto::


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese post sin fotos no vale nada y lo sabes!



No os interesan las fotos, son orcos de mordor, las parientas son las que eligen al personal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

El 21 DIC de 2012 me pongo largo *contologordo*

[YOUTUBE]zt6v7ZNiJwo[/YOUTUBE]

min *1:31* *WTFx100000000000000000000*


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Amigos, ya estoy AT HOME!.

El vuelo ha llegado a las once menos diez, con media hora de adelanto. Increible!, para que después digan que siempre hay retrasos .... umm va a ser que no he venido con Iberia :XX:


... y lo primero que he hecho, cerrar el largo (48 pipoletos) de la plata tras el aviso de martillo de ayer. Dudo mucho que opere más hoy, se trata de acabar el año con una operación en verde. Bueno si lo veo claro en el DAX, quizás sí pero parece que el arreón ya se lo han dado, ahora vendrá quién tiene que pagar los postres.

GT, tiene clarividencia ... cómo sabías que entraba la caballería en las Patriots?. Putos gringos, me gustaría decir otra palabra (como HDLGP, por ejemplo) pero fué salir a 8,13 y desde un centavo más abajo le metieron chicha para llevarlo más de un dos por ciento hacia arriba. Después corrigió pero pinta que hoy le meterán un 6% en verde. En fin, así es el business, yo me voy a hacer una pulserita de plata:rolleye:

Votin, cómo van los chinos?, parece que después de enviarlos a las patriots ... han vuelto a sus hotelitos. No sé cómo va a terminar saliendo de ahí, supongo que bien si no piensa vender en la vida hasta que esté mucho más alto. Ya sabe que las pérdidas solo se materializan cuando se liquida la posición.::

Ummmm .... qué sucede en Gamesa?. Y esa apertura de hoy hacia arriba descocada?. En charts de una hora tiene una directriz clara que pasa un poquito por debajo de los 3,10 .... pero es mejor esperar a que supere los 3,6 para estar seguros que existe una inercia consistente ... por decir algo.

Amigo Faraico, no leí a tiempo su post "about Del Friscos". Ya he estado allí unas cuatro veces. Es fenomenal, sobre todo lo bien que te atienden y lo buena que está la carne. Lo peor, las colas que hay que esperar, aún teniendo reserva, en el bareto que tienen. Hay otros sitios que también están de puta madre y son más baratos ... porque pagar más de 200 dolares por dos comensales, es un poquito palo.

Estoy preparando una nueva remesa de valores "desconocidos" que pueden hacer las delicias de quienes consigan "dar en la techa en el momento adecuado". Ya saben, peligrosos porque el reward implícito es elevado. Ya les contaré ...


Por cierto, las PRISAS sin prisa de momento. Pero ni tan mal .... están cogiendo aire, pero nosotros con el culo pegado a la pared por si ....


En fín, ya estamos en Hispanistán con ustedes. Me imagino que le he pegado un palo cojonudo a la empresa por la conexión de datos en el móvil ::, bueno que ya ganan bastante. No siempre van a ser los mismo, eh!

P.D: Por cierto, leí en el móvil que Cárpatos decía que ojo con el último día que suele ser siempre bajista. Vaya hombre, no pega ni una. Es una magnífica referencia "contrarian".


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, ya estoy AT HOME!.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, las PRISAS sin prisa de momento. Pero ni tan mal .... están cogiendo aire, pero nosotros con el culo pegado a la pared por si ....
> ...



Bienvenido a casa, "sabes que la distancia es el olvido..." No en tu caso.

Yo me embarqué de nuevo ayer con las PRISAs, no estás solo.


----------



## tarrito (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El 21 DIC de 2012 me pongo largo *contologordo*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zt6v7ZNiJwo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> min *1:31* *WTFx100000000000000000000*




Masaru Emoto y su "Mensaje del Agua" y tal ienso:

"mode Magufería off"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

sr Janus, no fué clarividencia. Vi una orden por abajo de 12.000 y otras dos de 8000 y 5000. Me imaginé que la querían mandar _parriba_. 

Con eso me metí en 8.15 :S. Ya he subido el SL al precio de compra+2 cents. A ver como anda el premarket...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Dic 2011)

estos dias, haciendo el perro en casa, he visto como hacen para subir una accion en concreto. Como dijo alguien, cuidado con los chicharros:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vsosrNNi-gk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Monlovi dijo:


> Masaru Emoto y su "Mensaje del Agua" y tal ienso:
> 
> "mode Magufería off"



lo de modo maguferia off, lo dira porque esta mas que comprobado que es un truco lo de sus fotos?


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, ya estoy AT HOME!.
> 
> El vuelo ha llegado a las once menos diez, con media hora de adelanto. Increible!, para que después digan que siempre hay retrasos .... umm va a ser que no he venido con Iberia :XX:
> 
> ...



Uhm
Como aqui se trata de guerra de graficos pondre uno
en rojo la cotizacion de la accion y en azul la acumulacion hasta el dia 10/12
vendria una bajada brutal pero no se ve en el grafico






Hay quien lleva acumulando a lo bestia en todo el año
¿ y de repente lo vende todo con grandes perdidadas?
no hija mia no,estan prestadas

Va a haber una gran fiesta en los hoteles y como llegue a 1,8 o asi servidor se va a poner ciego de comprar acciones


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

No sé si se han dado cuenta que venimos diciendo que el SP podría buscar los máximos en 1290 para llenar el horno y después darse la vuelta (tampoco es descartable que incluso se vaya más arriba para hacer más daño después) .... Y QUE HAY CIENTOS DE VALORES QUE YA ESTAN EN MINIMOS O RONDÁNDOLOS. Como se dé la vuelta en los máximos y el IBEX le siga (que sería que sí), se van a ver precios sorprendentes para el largo plazo. La semana que viene o la siguiente, volverá la Merkel con su retaíla de "por aquí sí, por aquí no". Está descansando por las navidades. Se presenta un año 2012 que puede ser espectacular si se está en la tendencia (casí que la mejor y única recomendación es "seguir la tendencia" sea la que sea). Es año electoral y los usanos andan fuertes. Por allí se respira optimismo y gastan como ********* no paran.

Ahí van mis estimaciones en IBEX, ya saben no me hagan ningún caso (yo no lo voy a hacer).
Máximo: 9900 
Mínimo: 6800
Cierre: ni puta idea

Respecto al SP, dudo que le veamos por debajo de 950. El DAX sí le veremos nuevamente en los 5000. Ahí se la jugará.

Una nota, nuestro inestimable (no falla) Antonio Saez del Castillo ... dice que quedan 4 años de bajistas campando por los mercados. Es un warning a tener en cuenta para cuando nos excitemos con las subidas normales en cualquier tendencia bajista.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

El DAX en minutos está actuando de libro, para pillar gacelas de intradía. Fíjense que tiene una especie de rectángulo entre 60 y 70. Simula una fuga en falso en 70 para después darse la vuelta. Cuando esto sucede, no es buena idea abrir largos en la base del rectángulo (en 60). Ha llegado ahí y de momento los pierde. Entrar en 50 buscando 10 pipos puede ser una buena jugada.


----------



## tarrito (30 Dic 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> estos dias, haciendo el perro en casa, he visto como hacen para subir una accion en concreto. Como dijo alguien, cuidado con los chicharros:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vsosrNNi-gk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



pues no sé si es verdad o no ... y mire que es un experimento relativamente fácil de reproducir y estudiarlo. Un día de estos, me pongo a ello, que los medios los tengo a mano pero me da mucha pereza 

lo dejamos en un "pueder ser ..." :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

El DAX en minutos está actuando de libro, para pillar gacelas de intradía. Fíjense que tiene una especie de rectángulo entre 60 y 70. Simula una fuga en falso en 70 para después darse la vuelta. Cuando esto sucede, no es buena idea abrir largos en la base del rectángulo (en 60). Ha llegado ahí y de momento los pierde. Entrar en 50 buscando 10 pipos puede ser una buena jugada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Masaru Emoto y su "Mensaje del Agua" y tal ienso:
> 
> "mode Magufería off"



He leido la primera línea de la wikipedía y lo he dejado he oido una musiquita, de procedencia desconocida que me ha acoquinado sobremanera

[YOUTUBE]JDZBgHBHQT8[/YOUTUBE]

Por cierto, la teoría esa es un truño.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bienvenido a casa, "sabes que la distancia es el olvido..." No en tu caso.
> 
> Yo me embarqué de nuevo ayer con las PRISAs, no estás solo.



Vale, vale, vale ... pero a mí los petardos que dan respeto. Déjeles en la bodega del barco NH :XX:

Aquí va a ganar pasta por la cuenta que nos trae. Lleva usted "estopet loses"?

Bienvenido, tenemos sitio de sobra, mejor dicho ... necesidad de que se suban muchas muchos mas!


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Joer, soy único, con la cuenta real llevo unos beneficios de 20€ en el €/$ y con la cuenta demo de un broker que ando probando un beneficio de 3.000€.

Que fácil es hacer trading cuando el dinero no se mueve de tu cuenta...


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Sin comentarios,

Hedge Fund - QuantFinanceJobs.com

Con todo el talento que hay por aquí, no sé como esos puestos no están ocupados ya!.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Dic 2011)

no me quedan ganas de responder sandezes a sandalias.

lo que hace el miedo a lo desconocido y las reacciones que provoca en las mentes cortas cuando se las incomoda en su gran verdad universal.

Por navidad, paletillos de recebo!!!


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Sin comentarios,

Hedge Fund - QuantFinanceJobs.com

Con todo el talento que hay por aquí, no sé como esos puestos no están ocupados ya!.


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sin comentarios,
> 
> Hedge Fund - QuantFinanceJobs.com
> 
> Con todo el talento que hay por aquí, no sé como esos puestos no están ocupados ya!.



Si lo dice por mi, evidentemente era coña, con la cuenta demo de cualquier programita se gana mucho o se pierde todo porque se toman posiciones arriesgadas que con dinero real no se toman.

Pensé que no hacía falta explicarlo...


----------



## tarrito (30 Dic 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no me quedan ganas de responder sandezes a sandalias.
> 
> lo que hace el miedo a lo desconocido y las reacciones que provoca en las mentes cortas cuando se las incomoda en su gran verdad universal.
> 
> Por navidad, paletillos de recebo!!!



joooo! no nos enfademos 

he dicho que es un experimento muy sencillo de reproducir por un@ mism@ ... allá cada cual


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sin comentarios,
> 
> Hedge Fund - QuantFinanceJobs.com
> 
> Con todo el talento que hay por aquí, no sé como esos puestos no están ocupados ya!.



Si me permiten postear en el HVEI35 cuando quiera, mañana hago un par de entrevistas ::


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vale, vale, vale ... pero a mí los petardos que dan respeto. Déjeles en la bodega del barco NH :XX:
> 
> Aquí va a ganar pasta por la cuenta que nos trae. Lleva usted "estopet loses"?
> 
> Bienvenido, tenemos sitio de sobra, mejor dicho ... necesidad de que se suban muchas muchos mas!



jo,jo,jo

De un volumen de 325k nuestros amigos los chinos llevan 171k
cuando dejen el mercado a las 13,30 subira otra vez a 2,20
Solo ellos lo mantienen abajo

No es el caso de las prisas jo,jo,jo
Ahi no hay leones ,solo gacelio comprando y vendiendo
cuando las gacelas se quieran retirar el valor bajara de 0,8
muy ,muy rapidamente


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si lo dice por mi, evidentemente era coña, con la cuenta demo de cualquier programita se gana mucho o se pierde todo porque se toman posiciones arriesgadas que con dinero real no se toman.
> 
> Pensé que no hacía falta explicarlo...



que no, que no, que no. Pongo el post porque son sueldos muy elevados y ayer hubo una demostración de GT y Palliltoes sobre cómo hacer una herramienta de cierta utilidad de forma muy rápida.

No están relacionados este post y el suyo. Le he dado un thanks porque ha dicho una verdad como un templo. Es el cebo para que las gacelas digan "umm que buena está esta hierba, voy a ir detrás de aquel árbol porque asoman unos apetitosos arbustos".

Un abrazo hombre, ha dicho una verdad como una casa.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si me permiten postear en el HVEI35 cuando quiera, mañana hago un par de entrevistas ::



Hombre, en su caso seguro que no interesa. Entiendo que ganará bastante más siendo pirata y será una vida más divertida (tesoros, ron, mujeres). Ese sueldo es a base de echar más horas que la bandera de España a la puerta de un cuartel!.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Pues si Monlovi, su actitud es la más acertada.
Haga el experimento y nos cuenta, pero en honor a la verdad, huele a truño.


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Dic 2011)

Bueno, saltó el SL de ENAGAS. Le fijé el SL a 14,29 cuando pasó de los 14,30 por si al tocar su resistencia se daba la vuelta y así ha sido. Venta a 14,28 . Le he sacado un 3,8% en dos semanas, así que contento.

Sólo sigo en las PRISAS (al final lo de que no saltara el SL a 0,92 fue cagadón mio, no por gacela novata, sino por gañán), con entrada a 0,845 y SL a 0,79. A aguantarlas un poco más. Tampoco voy con mucho, así que sin prisa.

El proximo año a seguirlo atentamente, con esta volatilidad puede ser rentable (o catastrófico si no se va con cuidado).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, en su caso seguro que no interesa. Entiendo que ganará bastante más siendo pirata y será una vida más divertida (tesoros, ron, mujeres). Ese sueldo es a base de echar más horas que la bandera de España a la puerta de un cuartel!.



Y navíos! No olvide los navíos! Un pirata sin su navío es como un claca sin el prorealtime o un pollastre sin internet!

Pero debe ser un trabajo apasionante para los que nos gusta pelearnos con los códigos 


edito: co*ño con ivanhoe
edito2: Capitalización Patriotas 751M$

Capitalización Gamesa

Casi, casi podría ser una put-tita del churribex


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Bueno antes de irse Silenciosa envío la foto:


Spoiler













No se me enfade por publicarla


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> jo,jo,jo
> 
> De un volumen de 325k nuestros amigos los chinos llevan 171k
> cuando dejen el mercado a las 13,30 subira otra vez a 2,20
> ...



Estás seguro que los chinos están vendiendo?. A ver si la C del broker ... es de "C"omprar y no de "C"hino:XX:. Entiendo que andarás comprando más y más, por si se acaban, no?

ehhh En Prisa solo veo buena gente que está posicionándose para un posible gran movimiento.


----------



## patilltoes (30 Dic 2011)

Dia plano, ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno antes de irse Silenciosa envío la foto:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Pues si, se la ve muy _sigilosa _:XX:


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

DAX, qué fácil hubiera sido entrar sobre 50 (marcó 51 aprox) y sacarle más de 10 pipos (subió 20). Ni me he enterado viendo esas tetas que circulan por el hilo ....


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Cuidadín con la plata, que está marcando (en horas, aún faltan 45 minutos) una envolvente bajista de aupa. Hay muchísimos pipos por corregir desde ayer (ahora sobre 180 en el pero caso).
A ver si aguanta el soporte de 2790, por debajo hay un buen paseo ... y una buena oportunidad.


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> DAX, qué fácil hubiera sido entrar sobre 50 (marcó 51 aprox) y sacarle más de 10 pipos (subió 20). Ni me he enterado viendo esas tetas que circulan por el hilo ....



Buenas, 
Janus algo falla a mi me marco la vela a las 12.50 mínimo 5856,5.
Dax full 0312


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Buenas,
> Janus algo falla a mi me marco la vela a las 12.50 mínimo 5856,5.
> Dax full 0312



¿Futuros vs contado?


----------



## patilltoes (30 Dic 2011)

HOYGAN señores del AT, ¿como ven CAF? que busco punto de entrada para cartera eterna (por fundamentales ya la veo OK)


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estás seguro que los chinos están vendiendo?. A ver si la C del broker ... es de "C"omprar y no de "C"hino:XX:. Entiendo que andarás comprando más y más, por si se acaban, no?
> 
> ehhh En Prisa solo veo buena gente que está posicionándose para un posible gran movimiento.



Espero que asi sea pero es que yo no lo veo,me marca un volumen de 330k
y no hay leoncios haciendo negocio


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Buenas,
> Janus algo falla a mi me marco la vela a las 12.50 mínimo 5856,5.
> Dax full 0312



Yo veo en mi terminal que a las 12:51 ha marcado un mínimo en 5851. A las 12:52 ha marcado un mínimo en 5851,3. A las 12:57 ha marcado un mínimo en 5852.
Donde lo ves?.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> En el €/$ se esta mascando la tragedia de perder los 1.2900 de manera fulminante (para mi bien...)
> 
> Pero no entiendo como las bolsas europeas pueden estar subiendo(tímidamente) y el € despeñándose día a día...




puede ser que en 2012 se confirme la descorrelación... El siguiente blog puede resultarle interesante:

It's The Liquidity, Stupid - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Espero que asi sea pero es que yo no lo veo,me marca un volumen de 330k
> y no hay leoncios haciendo negocio




Las he comprado yo todas!!! y entre gacela y león ... me veo mejor en escualo


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

La plata ya tiene definido el nivel clave del día en 2790. Por encima, lateral o alcista si supera los máximos. Por debajo, guano.
A seguir por arriba porque pudiera estar marcando un techo (por confimar).


----------



## ghkghk (30 Dic 2011)

Señores, no me ahorren con los calentadores que Gas va bien pero necesitamos un empujon extra. 

Como mañana estare en un pequeño pueblo turolense para celebrar fin de año y alli gracias a Dios no habra, en un rato me voy a ir SOLO a comer a McD, siendo la primera vez que lo piso en mucho tiempo, como homenaje a mi acción estrella del 2011. 

Eon la llevo también en el corazón.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (30 Dic 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno hamijos, fuera de TEF con poquitos daños.
> 
> Os abandono unos días que me voy a dar unas vacaciones del mundo....voy a desaparecer¡¡
> 
> ...



Que disfrute usted de los merecidos días de descanso que no te dejaron coger hace unos meses.

Te esperamos a la vuelta con las pilas cargadas. Espero que sigas participando por el hilo aunque sea para ver a los demás llevarse cornadas mientras te curas las heridas bursátiles vía depósitos. 

Sin usted, el hilo, al menos pierde mucho encanto personal .


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y navíos! No olvide los navíos! Un pirata sin su navío es como un claca sin el prorealtime o un pollastre sin internet!
> 
> Pero debe ser un trabajo apasionante para los que nos gusta pelearnos con los códigos
> 
> ...



Cuando las Patriots valgan 10 veces más, serán un magnífico corto:XX:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señores, no me ahorren con los calentadores que Gas va bien pero necesitamos un empujon extra.
> 
> Como mañana estare en un pequeño pueblo turolense para celebrar fin de año y alli gracias a Dios no habra, *en un rato me voy a ir SOLO a comer a McD*, siendo la primera vez que lo piso en mucho tiempo, como homenaje a mi acción estrella del 2011.
> 
> ...



Pues que le aproveche, pero no meta luego los dedos en el enchufe para celebrar su amor por EON. :XX:

Feliz Año!!


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La plata ya tiene definido el nivel clave del día en 2790. Por encima, lateral o alcista si supera los máximos. Por debajo, guano.
> A seguir por arriba porque pudiera estar marcando un techo (por confimar).



Podría usted echar una mano a un pobre mortal(más pobre que mortal xd) y volver a calcular un suelo para el eur/usd? estoy por dejar el corto abierto en 1.2942@1.2860 si no termina hoy de tocarlo.

Mi dibujito(los gráficos para vosotros los "pros") marca como suelo dos cifras:
1.2907
1.2860

Ambas a corto plazo(en principio para hoy) pero a más largo yo no se leer, y como me haga lo del Dax (gap de 300 pips) me hace el apaño xd


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> @ANHQV, podría explicar un poco más que sucedería si activa esa zona? Esto de los fibos intento entenderlo pero me cuesta bastante.
> 
> @Silenciosa, disfrute de esos días de relax y vuelva con más fuerza. Si quiere puede traer la foto que comento hace unos días.



Por la tarde-noche, que estoy a mil en el trabajo...pero las zonas de activación son como cuando se activa un doble techo-suelo (ambos con más de un 90% de fiabilidad). Por cierto, hoy ha realizado estructuras muy claras.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Podría usted echar una mano a un pobre mortal(más pobre que mortal xd) y volver a calcular un suelo para el eur/usd? estoy por dejar el corto abierto en 1.2942@1.2860 si no termina hoy de tocarlo.
> 
> Mi dibujito(los gráficos para vosotros los "pros") marca como suelo dos cifras:
> 1.2907
> ...



Yo dibujitos no se hacer, pero es indudable que el euro esta bajista con el dolar, asi que no hace falta ceñir el stop arriesgandose a gaps importantes... Con un stop amplio va a ir ganando poco a poco.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Vaya dia con los mierdas de los chinos,se han empeñado en dejar el valor a 2,18 por cojones
Llevan vendidas de 372k , 207k a 2,18 el 57% del mercado

Con dos ********si señor


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo veo en mi terminal que a las 12:51 ha marcado un mínimo en 5851. A las 12:52 ha marcado un mínimo en 5851,3. A las 12:57 ha marcado un mínimo en 5852.
> Donde lo ves?.



Dax full 0312 ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando las Patriots valgan 10 veces más, serán un magnífico corto:XX:



Then..... ¿me salgo en 81.5$? ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues que le aproveche, pero no meta luego los dedos en el enchufe para celebrar su amor por EON. :XX:







?


:XX:


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Dax full 0312 ienso:



Porque se queda así de peque la inmagen?


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Dic 2011)

Por un 2012 teido de rojo | Ftbol | elmundo.es

brindemos por ello


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Podría usted echar una mano a un pobre mortal(más pobre que mortal xd) y volver a calcular un suelo para el eur/usd? estoy por dejar el corto abierto en 1.2942@1.2860 si no termina hoy de tocarlo.
> 
> Mi dibujito(los gráficos para vosotros los "pros") marca como suelo dos cifras:
> 1.2907
> ...



Si puede, pinte el canal bajista que enmarca el subyacente en series diarias. Verá que es espectacular y que estando el precio dentro de él, es muy bajista. La línea de resistencia del canal está en 1,30 pero día a día va bajando (bajista claro). Sigalo hasta que se deshaga. Si sigue dentro de ahí, se puede ir perfectamente hasta 1,24 y eso es mucho dinero.

Eso sí, si rompe el canal por arriba, salga echando patas o métale un largo.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

El DAX enfrentando los máximos diarios. No estaría mal superarlos y terminar el año dando una alegría. Ya darán por el culo a base de bien el próximo año ....


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Then..... ¿me salgo en 81.5$? ::




Por lo menos!!!!.
No sé si saben que con el tema del cambio climático, existe un calentamiento global pero en China las temperaturas se extreman por lo que necesitan carbón para calentarse las pelotas .... Ese es el gran deal de Patriot :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Por lo menos!!!!.
> No sé si saben que con el tema del cambio climático, existe un calentamiento global pero en China las temperaturas se extreman por lo que necesitan carbón para calentarse las pelotas .... Ese es el gran deal de Patriot :XX:



Pues nada, a venderle carbón a los chinos que no puedan alojarse en los hoteles del sr. Votín :XX:


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Dax full 0312 ienso:




No veo un huevo en esa imagen pequeña. Yo lo he visto en IG Markets.


----------



## Claca (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Claca usted podría actualizar(como deseo de fin de año) el gráfico del Eur/Usd?
> 
> Seguimos teniendo un objetivo allí lejos(1,24x creo), no?
> 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado.



EURO:







Más a corto podría apreciarse un segundo bajista hasta la base del canal, dentro de un expansivo:







Por lo demás, muy lateral. Si rompiera por abajo, creo que la caída hasta los 1,14 sería un hecho.


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

Chicos como hago para adjuntar archivos?
Es que me hace miniaturas.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Estaba revisando la banca en general y viendo el chart de Societe Generale ... me ha venido la idea de que es sorprendente que no terminen de chutar los bancos a pesar de que ya no tienen ningún problema de refinanciación en tres años, que tienen asegurado de forma ilimitada el carry trade de pedir al BCE y comprar deuda ....

Y no suben después de todo eso. Es un aviso para los pacientes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Chicos como hago para adjuntar archivos?
> Es que me hace miniaturas.



Hágase una cuenta con imageshack y súbalo como imagen


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Chicos como hago para adjuntar archivos?
> Es que me hace miniaturas.



Los ilustres foreros utilizan el Imageshack. A mí me parece un rollo pero no hay mucha más alternativa diferente.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Atencion

los chinos acaban de abandonar el parquet
¿que como lo se?
facil
las ordenes de compra a 2,18 se acumulan y no viene nadie a comprarlas


----------



## faraico (30 Dic 2011)

Una buena web para subir imagenes es tinypic....o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Los ilustres foreros utilizan el Imageshack. A mí me parece un rollo pero no hay mucha más alternativa diferente.



Si se usa la herramienta imageshack uploader es mucho más comodo.

arrastras la imagen, botoncico de cargar y copias el link... 

edito y la uso


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

prueba aaaa prueba


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si se usa la herramienta imageshack uploader es mucho más comodo.
> 
> arrastras la imagen, botoncico de cargar y copias el link...
> 
> edito y la uso



Ya lo conocía pero me sigue pareciendo un poco rollo. Si con un click te puedes gastar 200.000 euros en Patriots o Prisas, qué menos para subir las imágenes!!!!::


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Atencion
> 
> los chinos acaban de abandonar el parquet
> ¿que como lo se?
> ...



Han ido todos a este congreso







Ya verá cuando salgan y pongan en práctica sus recién aprendidas habilidades.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya lo conocía pero me sigue pareciendo un poco rollo. Si con un click te puedes gastar 200.000 euros en Patriots o Prisas, qué menos para subir las imágenes!!!!::



Ah, bueno, entonces si :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Ahí está la plata enfrentando los 2790.

Edito: Aunque parece que no, los va a terminar perdiendo probablemente. Hoy es día de "engaños".


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

GT que link tengo que copiar short, direct, thunmbnail etc…
y donde lo copio porque en la ventana de adjuntar subo en el url y me da error.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> GT que link tengo que copiar short, direct, thunmbnail etc…
> y donde lo copio porque en la ventana de adjuntar subo en el url y me da error.



le das al botoncito y pegas el link *direct*


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

Muchas gracias GT.
Janus si quieres echa un vistazo y compara a esa hora si tienes este misma vela.
Gracias


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Tenía ganas de comentarles, a quienes invierten por fundamentales, que Telefónica enfrenta el año más duro que se recuerda.
Está, y sigue cada vez más, ingresando menos. Van a bajar precios (ya lo están haciendo) para no perder, o perder la menor posible, cuota de mercado .... lo que se va a traducir en que con los mismos clientes, se ingresará menos. Y eso se traduce en que el margen de ebitda también se va a resentir. Seguirán echando gente en la medida que puedan.

El despliegue de fibra óptica va lento y aunque estén ganando clientes, se trata de un negocio masivo ... que mientras que no tenga un parque contratado masivo, no se va a notar en la cuenta de resultados. También están enfrentando el crecimiento exponencial del tráfico de datos generados desde terminales móviles y eso va a requerir mucha inversión que no puede posponer ya mucho tiempo o Vodafone y cia les pasarán por la derecha.
El negocio más rentable que tienen es el ADSL y ahí están sufriendo muchísimo porque no aciertan a como frenar el drenaje que les está suponiendo Jazztel.

Un año muy duro que probablemente se refleje en las cuentas de resultados de beneficios, en donde el dividendo posiblemente volverá a ser rebajado o al menos una nueva parte del mismo será llevado a acciones vía ampliación dilutiva.

Lo veremos a 8 euros a poco que el Ibex se vaya para abajo.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí está la plata enfrentando los 2790.
> 
> Edito: Aunque parece que no, los va a terminar perdiendo probablemente. Hoy es día de "engaños".



Ahí lo tienen, hay más de 20 pipos fáciles en teoría.


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

Pruebaaaaaaaa


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Muchas gracias GT.
> Janus si quieres echa un vistazo y compara a esa hora si tienes este misma vela.
> Gracias



Mismo chart pero parece que uno tiene un pequeño offset. Yo he utilizado el de IG Markets y a ese nivel había ask.


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Mismo chart pero parece que uno tiene un pequeño offset. Yo he utilizado el de IG Markets y a ese nivel había ask.



Fallo en el data feed????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Ya lo comenté antes, ¿puede ser que uno sea futuro y el vea en IGM Mr. Janus sea contado?


----------



## Artik (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya lo comenté antes, ¿puede ser que uno sea futuro y el vea en IGM Mr. Janus sea contado?



No se! Yo lo veo en futuro Dax Full0312, pero ya vi en otros foros quejas de algún fallo de gráfica en prorealtime y no solo.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tenía ganas de comentarles, a quienes invierten por fundamentales, que Telefónica enfrenta el año más duro que se recuerda.
> Está, y sigue cada vez más, ingresando menos. Van a bajar precios (ya lo están haciendo) para no perder, o perder la menor posible, cuota de mercado .... lo que se va a traducir en que con los mismos clientes, se ingresará menos. Y eso se traduce en que el margen de ebitda también se va a resentir. Seguirán echando gente en la medida que puedan.
> 
> El despliegue de fibra óptica va lento y aunque estén ganando clientes, se trata de un negocio masivo ... que mientras que no tenga un parque contratado masivo, no se va a notar en la cuenta de resultados. También están enfrentando el crecimiento exponencial del tráfico de datos generados desde terminales móviles y eso va a requerir mucha inversión que no puede posponer ya mucho tiempo o Vodafone y cia les pasarán por la derecha.
> ...



A 8 euros no ,pero a 12 y luego a 9,4 si
Bonus BNP Paribas
El valor de inversion por fundamentales te dice que si esta o no quebrada la compañia o muy sobrevalorada en cuyo caso uno no debe meterse
Cosa que no muchos siguen.........


----------



## J-Z (30 Dic 2011)

El pepito nos regala subidas de impuestos, Pollastre y cía preparen 20.500€ para el herario púbico ::


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Artik dijo:


> No se! Yo lo veo en futuro Dax Full0312, pero ya vi en otros foros quejas de algún fallo de gráfica en prorealtime y no solo.



Ni idea pero estoy seguro que los datos que veo, son los aplicables cuando se compra y vende.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Luego si tengo tiempo sus pego una gráfica del DAX futuros Vs contado, ya verán que esa es la razón del desfase.

ale, a comer que es viernes


----------



## J-Z (30 Dic 2011)

Votin te estas haciendo un experto en NH, la proxima vez informate asi de bien antes de entrar y no al reves.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Amigos de Prisa, siéntense tranquilamente que lo mismo vemos un espectáculo a continuación.

En 0,85 ha aparecido dinero nuevo, muy por encima de lo que tenía el día hasta ahora. Y en los ask ha desaparecido bastante bastante papel. Ojalá sea el preludio de un buen movimiento.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Votin te estas haciendo un experto en NH, la proxima vez informate asi de bien antes de entrar y no al reves.



En efecto ,fue un error entrar a 2,38 pero mayor seria no salir el año que viene a 2,80

PD
Hoy vence el plazo de la orden a 2,5
Se las tendre que vender el año que viene mas caro a los chinos


----------



## J-Z (30 Dic 2011)

Yo en ~1,85 igual te acompaño con 1000 o 2000.


----------



## tortilla (30 Dic 2011)

Rentas del capital:

De 0 a 6000 €; pasa del 19% al 21%
De 6000 a 24000 €; pasa del 21% al 25%
A partir de 24000 €; pasa del 21% al 27%


----------



## patilltoes (30 Dic 2011)

¿Sigue la exencion por dividendos hasta 1500€?


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Fantástico... A pagar más impuestos...


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo en ~1,85 igual te acompaño con 1000 o 2000.



Disponemos en ese presupuesto habitaciones en hoteles supervisados por nuestro personal mas especializado ,todo riguroso lujo
Ademas,disponemos de gato comunitario::


----------



## J-Z (30 Dic 2011)

La próxima semana veremos hacia donde rompe el triangulito del churribex.

A 8800 o a 7700.


----------



## patilltoes (30 Dic 2011)

¿Broker naranja caido?

-------

Vale, ya me ha entrado.


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Broker naranja caido?



A mi me está funcionando ahora mismo.


----------



## patilltoes (30 Dic 2011)

Dentro de Iberdrola a 4.81€ y cierro el año con otra cosa para la cartera eterna. Ya veremos que tal me va.

Buena suerte por ahi fuera a todos, señores, feliz año.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos de Prisa, siéntense tranquilamente que lo mismo vemos un espectáculo a continuación.
> 
> En 0,85 ha aparecido dinero nuevo, muy por encima de lo que tenía el día hasta ahora. Y en los ask ha desaparecido bastante bastante papel. Ojalá sea el preludio de un buen movimiento.



Aparece papel, ya hay más de 60.000 títulos en 0,86. Aprovechemos ahora que los chinos andan liado en el hotel canino


----------



## ghkghk (30 Dic 2011)

tortilla dijo:


> Rentas del capital:
> 
> De 0 a 6000 €; pasa del 19% al 21%
> De 6000 a 24000 €; pasa del 21% al 25%
> A partir de 24000 €; pasa del 21% al 27%



Todos a comprar piso... Total, con desgravacion, sin ayudas al alquiler y machacando a los ahorradores. Vaya panda.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Todos a comprar piso... Total, con desgravacion, sin ayudas al alquiler y machacando a los ahorradores. Vaya panda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Vaya roto, es como perder una pipada de cojones con un par de daxies ... pero sin tenerlos.

Yo no he votado a nadie por lo que voy a reclamar para que esto no vaya conmigo::

Si sigue dos años más el Zhp, no queda ni la frontera con Portugal!


----------



## Estilicón (30 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Todos a comprar piso... Total, con desgravacion, sin ayudas al alquiler y machacando a los ahorradores. Vaya panda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Supongo que eso que dices es lo que realmente buscan. Y burbuja 2.0, y esta vez con más IBI. 

Pero por encima de las rentas de capital, la mayor hostia nos la meten en el IRPF.

Estuve fino ayer diciendo que no anunciarían gran cosa :S. Madre mía. 

Y han dicho que es el 'inicio del inicio' !!!. En Marzo lo mismo seguimos con el IVA y con los impuestos especiales. Y con la reforma laboral, el tema de los bancos ya en marcha....

Dan ganas de pirarse de este país unos cuantos añitos, la verdad.


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Supongo que eso que dices es lo que realmente buscan. Y burbuja 2.0, y esta vez con más IBI.
> 
> Pero por encima de las rentas de capital, la mayor hostia nos la meten en el IRPF.
> 
> ...



No te quepa duda, necesitan rascar 40 millardos de ande sea. Y tendrán que pedir, po favó, po favó, a la Merkel que nos den por lo menos un añito más para hacer los deberes. Rubalcabra lo vendía como si fuera una medida para ir más desahogados y tal... pues no, es una medida para no acabar ahorcados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

llego a casa y ....


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Aparece papel, ya hay más de 60.000 títulos en 0,86. Aprovechemos ahora que los chinos andan liado en el hotel canino



Los chinos se fueron a las 14h,esta todo el mundo parado intentando comprar a 2,18 pero como se han ido el mercado se ha parado
Solo venden los leoncios que compraron a 2,18 y estan vendiendo a 2,19 2,195

El atasco esta en 2,20 ,lo normal es que los que le compraron a los chinos ahora
quieran vender para sacar plusvis

Los compradores hoy no saldran porque ya saben que la semana que viene se lo
compraran a 2,18 a los chinos( mientras les dure,les va a costar una fortuna la broma)


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los chinos se fueron a las 14h,esta todo el mundo parado intentando comprar a 2,18 pero como se han ido el mercado se ha parado
> Solo venden los leoncios que compraron a 2,18 y estan vendiendo a 2,19 2,195
> 
> El atasco esta en 2,20 ,lo normal es que los que le compraron a los chinos ahora
> ...



Poco BID estoy viendo en el libro de órdenes. En 2,18 hay 15000 títulos bideando.

Te crees que los leones compran esta puta mierda para ganar 1 céntimo por título?.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Supongo que eso que dices es lo que realmente buscan. Y burbuja 2.0, y esta vez con más IBI.
> 
> Pero por encima de las rentas de capital, la mayor hostia nos la meten en el IRPF.
> 
> ...



Es la única opción, nos condenan a currar buena parte del mes para que se paguen sus choriceos.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CP9_kkzfN-w[/YOUTUBE]

A estos también les teníamos que haber leído los labios, ¿no?


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Poco BID estoy viendo en el libro de órdenes. En 2,18 hay 15000 títulos bideando.
> 
> Te crees que los leones compran esta puta mierda para ganar 1 céntimo por título?.



Si me lo creo

csf madrid compro a los chinos a primera hora 109924 titulos a 2,18 y ha vendido a 2,19 2880 titulos y asi muchos
Son unos ratas
tantean y acumulan ,hacen cosas raras
Esta aqui
Agencias tiempo real | FinancialRed
Me he tirado la mañana estudiando ,como y cuando compran por las variaciones de las tablas
Saben lo del leoncio chino y acumulan pero ninguno tiene 4 mm de titulos para
negociar aparte esa venta


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si me lo creo
> 
> csf madrid compro a los chinos a primera hora 109924 titulos a 2,18 y ha vendido a 2,19 2880 titulos y asi muchos
> Son unos ratas
> ...



Pues na!, entre ratas lo que le puede suceder es que le coman patas arriba.

Mire que me cuesta creer que van a un céntimo. A ver si va a ser el cierre de una posición comprada en 2,06 y así van asegurando el jornal ...


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues na!, entre ratas lo que le puede suceder es que le coman patas arriba.
> 
> Mire que me cuesta creer que van a un céntimo. A ver si va a ser el cierre de una posición comprada en 2,06 y así van asegurando el jornal ...



Pues si piensas que estos son ratas,mejor no mires las de prisa ahi no llegan ni a cucarachas con los 4 duros que mueven de papel

pd
Yo creo que valen mas las acciones que llevas que lo que ha movido hoy el mercado


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2011)

Una op de 500o euros? yo diría que han metido la patita para ver qué había... o eso, o dejamos de ver fantasmas y ha sido un simple ajuste de cartera por alguno de los 1.000 motivos posibles.


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2011)

Cárpatos decía esta mañana que ahora a la atrde vencían unas opciones sobre el eurusd con el strike en 1,30....

pasen y vean... yo ya estoy fuera con 800 euretes.

A ver si voy ahorrando para...


Spoiler


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

atman dijo:


> Cárpatos decía esta mañana que ahora a la atrde vencían unas opciones sobre el eurusd con el strike en 1,30....
> 
> pasen y vean... yo ya estoy fuera con 800 euretes.
> 
> ...



Y de ahí hasta la paridad XD


----------



## ghkghk (30 Dic 2011)

Precioso fin de año de Gas Natural... Supu...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Precioso fin de año de Gas Natural... Supu...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Hombre....
Si necesitas gas natural yo puedo embotellarlo y tal en plan casero::
Precios modicos para los amigos::


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Precioso fin de año de Gas Natural... Supu...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Entro muy cargado?

No es por morbo, es porque no la veo tan mal, aunque con un poco de recorrido a la baja.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Dic 2011)

Vaya subidón para cerrar el año.

Feliz año a todos, amigos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Dic 2011)

Sé que se dice muchas veces, pero gracias a todos por hacer posible este hilo. Y como no sé si les podré leer durante este fin de semana que empieza ahora (toca trabajar para que otros tengan la fiesta en paz) espero que tengan una buena nochevieja, y una buena entrada en el año nuevo.

Si no les importa, dejo aquí mis propósitos bursátiles para el año que viene (de esos que nunca se cumplen, pero bueno, ahí quedan aunque sea para que me puedan citar con mala leche) que, sin orden de importancia, son:

- Aprender a dejar correr las ganancias. ::
- Hacer mis pinitos en el AT más allá de los bolis sobre la pantalla (y las líneas en forexpros) 8:

¡Salud!


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hombre....
> Si necesitas gas natural yo puedo embotellarlo y tal en plan casero::
> Precios modicos para los amigos::



¿Ya ha empezado a comer el menú ejecutivo de sus hoteles? :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2011)

Feliz Año, optimista y gracias a usted y a otros tantos precisamente por velar por nosotros.


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Bueno, yo me quedaré cerrando unos pocos de informes para el 2, que no me apetece echar horas mañana.

Y para entretenerme he seguido metiendo cortos al eur/usd según subía, y me parece que después de liquidar lo que tenían que liquidar vuelve a su senda...


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Dic 2011)

Por supuesto agradecer a todos los que conviven en este hilo, entre todos fabrican un sitio donde aprender de manera intensa(si se quiere) y se tratan cosas muy serias(dinero) con un humor y saber estar envidiable.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos los que aportan aquí sus conocimientos y muy feliz año a todos los que participan en el hilo.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

Cuaderno de Bitacora del navio HN enterprises

Viernes,30 de Dic

El dia amanecio pepon por el horizonte,luego llegaron los chinos y lo jodieron
mantuvieron el curso en 2,18 donde termino la jornada
Poco volumen
Hoy han perdido otras 242k acciones,no se han declarado cortos
Si siguen este ritmo solo tendran para 3 0 4 jornadas mas
No pretenden hundir la cotizacion si no mantenerla baja,objetivo conseguido por los chinos

Nada mas
Sean buenos y no me sean infieles


----------



## ghkghk (30 Dic 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Entro muy cargado?
> 
> No es por morbo, es porque no la veo tan mal, aunque con un poco de recorrido a la baja.



10k a 13,33 o 13,34, no recuerdo. Por ahora como quien dice estamos igual. Pero el hostiazo de la subasta ha sido morrocotudo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

El saldo ha sido positivo por la subasta pero nos hemos pasado una buena parte de la sesión con saldo negativo, aunque no por mucho, hoy ningún leoncio se ha dignado en aparecer, ni siquiera camuflado, se han ido de vacaciones y han dejado el mercado a su aire.

Lo más interesante ha sido la subasta donde han comprado unos 200 contratos, la subasta ha sido la sesión prácticamente.

En resumen, el saldo ha sido realmente negativo, pero la subasta muy positiva y el precio ha quedado casi en máximos, es un escenario que augura que empezaremos 2012 con buen pie, al menos en el gap y/o primera parte de la mañana, no se pueden sacar más conclusiones de hoy con un volumen tan bajo.

*¡ ¡ ¡ FELIZ Y PRÓSPERO 2012 A TOD@S ! ! !*


----------



## VOTIN (30 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 10k a 13,33 o 13,34, no recuerdo. Por ahora como quien dice estamos igual. Pero el hostiazo de la subasta ha sido morrocotudo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Tranquilo,yo solo voy perdiendo 1000 eur con los hoteles y aqui estoy:cook:


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2011)

Bueno, pues yo tambien me marcho. Ya tengo la última copia de seguridad del año, que me llevo a mi casita. Compruebo que todo queda guardado, cerrado y/o apagado... y me marcho.

Buena salida y mejor entrada!!

Hasta el año que vieneee....!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

*Carrefuuuul*







A ver sr. Claca, si está por ahí MANIFIÉSTESE!

Este es el estudio que llevo de mis carrefules y necesito consejo del Maestro.

Mi primer objetivo estaba sobre los 18€ (entrada 17,04), pero he estado echando un vistazo a mis libros y tengo dudas.

Por un lado parece que la corrección (porque eso es una corrección ¿verdad?) de la caida está en su última onda. Por otro, como los marditoh roedores han cerrado justo en la resistencia que coincide con el 38 fibo haciendo máximos diarios y semanales.

Vender el próximo día por la mañana cuando estire, si lo hace, o dejar que evolucione el precio. He ahí el dilema.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estaba revisando la banca en general y viendo el chart de Societe Generale ... me ha venido la idea de que es sorprendente que no terminen de chutar los bancos a pesar de que ya no tienen ningún problema de refinanciación en tres años, que tienen asegurado de forma ilimitada el carry trade de pedir al BCE y comprar deuda ....
> 
> Y no suben después de todo eso. Es un aviso para los pacientes.



¿Que no suben? Yo me vendí mi trocito ayer a 16,220 cansado de esperar el rebote y hoy ha cerrado a 17,205.

Ya, ya... no es una subida consistente pero qué quieren que les diga, las penas compartidas lo son menos.

A mí después de varias collejas con los bancos me dan un poco de respeto y me he acabado creyendo lo que tanto se dice de "danger! danger! high voltage".


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Dic 2011)

Interpretación en 2 escenarios paralelos pero a distinta escala (uno en horas y otro en días) del ibex. 





Bueno, a ver, quiero aclarar 2 cosas:
1) las estructuras de marrón y rosa de las 2 son del mismo rango de precios y tiempo, lo que ocurre es que una es en horas (arriba) y la de debajo en dias, pero son las mismas en realidad.
2) que en la gráfica de arriba en horas, la primera estructura debería empezar en 7630 (bueno en realidad serían creo que 7595 o algo así recuerdo) al igual que la de día de abajo, pero por efecto de configuración no he podido marcar el mismo inicio ni su ajuste perfecto al fibo.
No creo que haga falta explicar como se fueron realizando y activando distintas estructuras en el gráfico de horas con su paradas exactas en fibos y con esos avances y descensos hasta pararse en los retrocesos de fibos de la escala diaria de abajo. Reseñar que como veréis, puede activarse una 2ª estructura si superamos los 8612 hasta los 8800 que coincidiría con la MM 200 (la dibujé ayer, aunque la podéis marcar y ver que para ahí, la ponderada digo que es la uso) que a su vez coincide con una posible activación de doble suelo en 8312-3 +- que marco con 2 círculos en el tiempo y activación igualmente sobre esos 8612 que nos mandaría a esa zona de los 8800 (muchas coincidencias no??). Hay que esperar eso sí a esos 8612 (pongamos de holgura 8620) aunque parece que si se puede cumplir (también hay una mínima posibilidad en 8550 de doble techo tb marcado en círculos que activaría al rebajar los 8300 y que nos enviaría a la zona de 8000-7975 +-, pero no me parece muy probable)
Voy a dibujar después el mismo escenario doble del Dax y veréis como todavía es mucho más claro las estructuras realizadas (yo aquí queda mal decirlo, pero practicamente a ciegas desde el trabajo, con alarmas efectivas (no stops, en el muy muy corto plazo no me parecen interesantes para esta operativa, si en el resto de plazos) hice una buen racha suma de pipos...para celebrar el año (y perdón por el fardoteo)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)




----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Carrefuuuul*A ver sr. Claca, si está por ahí MANIFIÉSTESE!
> 
> Este es el estudio que llevo de mis carrefules y necesito consejo del Maestro.
> 
> ...



Aún sin ser el aludido, y como ya le dije *creo que* tienen un poco de recorrido. Espérese un poco, hombre, espérese. Además husteć tiene tecnología punta (y por tal me refiero a los SL), deje al niño que crezca a su ritmo.

(Disclaimer: Fuente de la información = mis kiwis)


Edito: No va, la fuente de la información es mi escarmiento de "no dejar correr las ganancias", donde una entrada a 16,75 se saldó con gran éxito saliendo a 17,75 ("ole"), pero la cosa siguió subiendo sin parar hasta los 20. Estoy hablando de compra el 19 de octubre, venta el 21 y subida hasta el 28.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>




FELIZ 2012 A TODOS. VENDRÁ LLENO DE SALUD Y ALEGRIA ... Y UNAS PATRIOTS PARA LOS QUE SE HAYAN PORTADO BIEN (esto en pequeñito:XX

Este humilde pepino, ha sido un poco más feliz gracias a todos ustedes.


----------



## Claca (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Carrefuuuul*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo plantearía así:







Pero eso si activa el segundo. A muy corto no veo que haya roto todavía el lateral, así que es difícil de decir, aunque tiene buena pinta. Yo me quedaría dentro.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Dic 2011)

Comandante Votin, el grumete Masclet le informa que, tras bajar a las sentinas, he comprobado que los daños recibidos en nuestro buque NH, han sido menores.
Nada que no se pueda arreglar con un calafateado.

Por otra parte, FELIZ Y PRÓSPERO 2012 a todos los hombres y mujeres de bien que habitan este inframundo del IBEX35.
También a todos los especuladores y especuladoras de buena voluntad que se mueven por aquí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Gracias Claca! ereh un fenomeno! 

Terminamos el año con buen sabor de boca.  

Cuídense, coman, beban y hagan lo que puedan después.

[YOUTUBE]C5h7dqwnmuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Carrefuuuul*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el gráfico sigue siendo de prorealtime?
gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el gráfico sigue siendo de prorealtime?
> gracias



Si, este esta sacado de IGmarkets, que se los suministra ITFinance que a su vez usa tecnología de prorealtime. 

(hablo de memoria )


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> FELIZ 2012 A TODOS. VENDRÁ LLENO DE SALUD Y ALEGRIA ... Y UNAS PATRIOTS PARA LOS QUE SE HAYAN PORTADO BIEN (esto en pequeñito:XX
> 
> Este humilde pepino, ha sido un poco más feliz gracias a todos ustedes.



Perdón, quiero excluir explícitamente a ZP, Pepiño, ... y todos aquellos políticos e hijos de la gran puta que se dedican a vivir del esfuerzo y buen hacer de tantos y tantos miles de españoles.
Nunca tantos parásitos, consiguieron tanto. It only happens in Spain!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Perdón, quiero excluir explícitamente a ZP, Pepiño, ... y todos aquellos políticos e hijos de la gran puta que se dedican a vivir del esfuerzo y buen hacer de tantos y tantos miles de españoles.
> Nunca tantos parásitos, consiguieron tanto. It only happens in Spain!



¿Dándole a la ginebra sr Janus? ::




Spoiler



No le falta razón


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Dándole a la ginebra sr Janus? ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplemente que nos han metido un rabo que tenemos aspecto de brocheta. He pillado un hilo por ahí, y he soltado burradas hasta que me he quedado tranquilo ... pero vuelto a excitarme.
Siempre he preferido que piensen que soy un cabrón antes que un tonto. Pero me toman por tonto. Qué diferencia de pais ayer (USA) y hoy (Spainistanipaostias).

Un abrazo hombre, a ver si acabamos el año borrachos con priba de estraperlo ... que no lleva impuestos. Insurreción total y hasta el final!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Simplemente que nos han metido un rabo que tenemos aspecto de brocheta. He pillado un hilo por ahí, y he soltado burradas hasta que me he quedado tranquilo ... pero vuelto a excitarme.
> Siempre he preferido que piensen que soy un cabrón antes que un tonto. Pero me toman por tonto. Qué diferencia de pais ayer (USA) y hoy (Spainistanipaostias).
> 
> Un abrazo hombre, a ver si acabamos el año borrachos con priba de estraperlo ... que no lleva impuestos. Insurreción total y hasta el final!



Otro para usted! 
Me apunto a lo que comenta, las cosas de contrabando saben mejor ::

LA etimología de la palabra estraperlo siempre me ha hecho mucha gracia!


----------



## tatur (31 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



sepa que como seguidor de los New York Jets, su mensaje me parece ofensivo


----------



## flawless11 (31 Dic 2011)

Feliz años señor@s, que lo celebren como se merece y se preparen para la que nos espera...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2011)

tatur dijo:


> sepa que como seguidor de los New York Jets, su mensaje me parece ofensivo



No se ofenda, la imagen es bonita. 

LA próxima vez pongo esta


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Dic 2011)

No es por fastidiar, pero creo que el incremento en las retenciones sobre el rendimiento de capital, será aplicable a 2011. Es decir, todo lo ganado en bolsa, en un depósito, etc... este año, tributará con los nuevos tipos en la declaración de mayo-junio'12

Saludos...

PD: O eso es lo que he entendido, se sabrá mejor cuando lo publiquen en el boe


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (31 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No es por fastidiar, pero creo que el incremento en las retenciones sobre el rendimiento de capital, será aplicable a 2011. Es decir, todo lo ganado en bolsa, en un depósito, etc... este año, tributará con los nuevos tipos en la declaración de mayo-junio'12
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: O eso es lo que he entendido, se sabrá mejor cuando lo publiquen en el boe



¡No me jodas, Rafa!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2011)

El Dax desde el 1 de diciembre en velas de 15 minutos...ya no creo que haga falta explicar los movimientos (en velas de 5 min marca todavía más estructuras e incluso una dilatación después una 3ª, puro gozo cuando las veo en AT)).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2011)

¿no es ese el motivo por el cual lo han anunciado el último día laborable del año?

Ale, para que ganemos pasta.

*INFINEON*







Aunque no es de las que mejores rr tiene, podría darnos una alegríaen breve.

Voy a beber algo


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, este esta sacado de IGmarkets, que se los suministra ITFinance que a su vez usa tecnología de prorealtime.
> 
> (hablo de memoria )



es gratis, vale con sólo el registro?::


----------



## The Hellion (31 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No es por fastidiar, pero creo que el incremento en las retenciones sobre el rendimiento de capital, será aplicable a 2011. Es decir, todo lo ganado en bolsa, en un depósito, etc... este año, tributará con los nuevos tipos en la declaración de mayo-junio'12
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: O eso es lo que he entendido, se sabrá mejor cuando lo publiquen en el boe



Que me quiten lo bailao. Que ha sido poco, pero bueno. Acabo de subir de estar con un amigo que ha venido a verme de Guadalajara, y me he olvidado de ZP, de los impuestos y del trabajo (por un rato, porque ya estoy de nuevo a ello, hasta que no pueda más). 

Lo único que lamento es que me he venido arriba, he sacado una botella de Valbuena, y mi amigo ha sacado otra. Que yo soy yo y mis circunstancias, y era el primer día que salía con ganas en Navidades, pero no me gusta que nadie se sienta forzado a seguirme en mis tonterías. Por lo menos, espero que lo hayan disfrutado tanto como yo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es gratis, vale con sólo el registro?::



prorealtime es gratis con datos cierre.

El de igmarkets (tiempo real) lo es si haces al menos dos operaciones al mes. Caso contrario 30€.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Dic 2011)

*feliz año nuevo a tod@s*


----------



## VOTIN (31 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Que me quiten lo bailao. Que ha sido poco, pero bueno. Acabo de subir de estar con un amigo que ha venido a verme de Guadalajara, y me he olvidado de ZP, de los impuestos y del trabajo (por un rato, porque ya estoy de nuevo a ello, hasta que no pueda más).
> 
> Lo único que lamento es que me he venido arriba, he sacado una botella de Valbuena, y mi amigo ha sacado otra. Que yo soy yo y mis circunstancias, y era el primer día que salía con ganas en Navidades, pero no me gusta que nadie se sienta forzado a seguirme en mis tonterías. Por lo menos, espero que lo hayan disfrutado tanto como yo.



Buen vino....je,je
no es para pobres


----------



## The Hellion (31 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Buen vino....je,je
> no es para pobres



En mi caso, no es cuestión de pobres o ricos, me apetecía tomármelo con mi mujer y mis amigos. Y sí, he tenido un buen año, y en lo mío, eso significa que ganas dinero y no tienes tiempo para gastarlo. 

Pero preferiría que mi amigo hubiese sacado otra cosa. 

Pero si algún día coincido con usted, le dejaré sacar una botella de Único, que usted tiene hoteles.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Dic 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> En mi caso, no es cuestión de pobres o ricos, me apetecía tomármelo con mi mujer y mis amigos. Y sí, he tenido un buen año, y en lo mío, eso significa que ganas dinero y no tienes tiempo para gastarlo.
> 
> Pero preferiría que mi amigo hubiese sacado otra cosa.
> 
> Pero si algún día coincido con usted, le dejaré sacar una botella de Único, que usted tiene hoteles.



Esa la he regalao pero no catao:cook:

Yo con el pesquera me apaño

PD
Si insiste en invitar ya puestos saque el de la cosecha 86 magnun
total pa lo que vamos a vivir::


----------



## The Hellion (31 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esa la he regalao pero no catao:cook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sí la he catado, y es fantástico. Pero disfruto más de un Alion, que no te hace pensar tanto. O incluso de un Pintia, que ni siquiera te da remordimientos. 

Pesquera tengo un GR 95 en la vinoteca, que es una de esas cosas que o está fantástica, o se va por el desagüe. 

Las guardas y al final es tontería.

Y tengo localizado un Único de la década de los 60, que le regalaron al padre de una amiga, que no entiende nada de vino, y que lleva cerca de veinte años muerto de la risa en una bodega en Ezcaray. Si fuera mío, en cuanto mis AMD estuviesen en verde lo descorchaba. 

Mire, he tenido una idea. Ya sé cuando voy a descorchar el Pesquera.


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es gratis, vale con sólo el registro?::




30 pavos al mes que son reembolsados si realizas un mínimo de 4 operaciones mensuales. De facto, es gratis a poco que operes en intradía.


----------



## << 49 >> (31 Dic 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No es por fastidiar, pero creo que el incremento en las retenciones sobre el rendimiento de capital, será aplicable a 2011.



Hombre, tal y como lo estás diciendo ("incremento de retenciones"), es IMPOSIBLE que sea aplicable a 2011. Las retenciones son pagos a cuenta. Casi todos los pagos a cuenta de 2011 se han hecho ya por lo que subir las retenciones para 2011 no tiene mucho sentido.

Pero es que además han dejado claro que la deducción por vivienda tiene carácter retroactivo. Señal de que esto otro no lo tiene.

Sin leer el BOE, todo apunta a que suben la retenciones en 2012 para ajustarse a los nuevos tipos en vigor durante 2012 (es decir, la declaración que se hace en 2013).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2011)

Bueno feliz año 2012. Gráfico del cruce eur/dólar.





ahora que lo veo, tengo una duda en cuanto a señal a la posición de cruce en el MACD que me parece relativamente baja y a la ruptura del canal, en el sentido, que los canales bajista se suelen romper al alza, no siempre, pero si generalmente y viceversa. No sé, en todo caso, rompa donde rompa, nos iremos por estructuras a los 1,24 entiendo ya que el ajuste al fibo del 61,8% fue muy técnico practicamente al tick de varios decimales (y ahora no nos va a decepcionar digo yo jeje).


----------



## Adriangtir (31 Dic 2011)

Me sorprende gratamente ver que mis gráficos se asemejan bastante a los servidos por los maestros.

Que pasen buena salida y entrada de año!


----------



## ghkghk (31 Dic 2011)

Buenos señores, ya en Albarracin camino de mi destino de nochevieja. Dado que no tengo garantias de cobertura, queria aprovechar para desearos un muy feliz 2012, donde disfruteis de muchas plusvalias en bolsa pero que estas sean solo un ligero aderezo a una vida plena a todos los niveles. Que quien no tenga trabajo o amor, lo encuentre y quien si lo tenga, lo mantenga. Y sobre todo, capazos de salud para vosotros y vuestros seres queridos.

Nos leemos el año que viene.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2011)

Histórico de repsol, ya muy cerquita de máximos históricos que es hasta posible que los supere, después de activar una 2ª ultima estructura (las de línea más fina) y otra de mayor plazo que se ve de forma +- clara aunque no dibujada. Hay otra tb que se ve en el corto plazo de menor rango tb activada (no dibujada debido al rango histórico, pero se ve muy clara si se busca el gráfico del último mes en diario u horas). Repsol es el blue chip recomendado por nuestra parte que mejor lo ha hecho (vamos, el único que lo ha hecho bien con inditex).
Del resto, Enagás muy bien, repartió dividendo sobre 14 € y ya está en 14,29, es decir, estaría en el equivalente de 14,67 +-. Gas Natural bien y lo hará mejor la próxima semana y Antena 3 , que creo que tb cumplirá sus objetivos alcistas, aunque me hubiese gustado que el fibo de corrección en esta última fuese el 61,8%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2011)

Dos valores, uno que el año pasado me sugirieron que le metiera cortos contologordo y no lo hice :cook:

*BANK OF *GUANO errrr *AMERICA*







Está haciendo un suelo en los 5$. A vigilar si rompe la bajista en naranja, si la rompe podría buscar la resistencia con una buena recompensa. Si rompe los 5$ guaneará duramente hasta mínimos de 2009.

Freak valor Janusiano

*CLIFFS NATURAL RESOURCES*







A vigilar si rompe la bajista para meterle unos cortitos en un posible 3er impulso bajista. Por arriba si rompe los 66$, tiene una resistencia gorda en los 75$.


Ale, pásenlo bien y cuiden a los suyos, que vaya añito nos espera.

Edito: Que alguien vaya abriendo el primer hilo del último año antes del fin del mundo. En 2012 moriremos cien veces.


----------



## wetpiñata (31 Dic 2011)

Aunque apenas llevo un mes registrado me gustaría dar las gracias a todos en general por este año de hilo y a la orquesta ANHQV en particular (¿les suena?) por su "titánico" esfuerzo hasta el último minuto (y a ese pirata colgado del techo también).

Y el que abra el hilo de enero, probablemente un forero no ginebrero (¡alguno debe haber!), que vaya pensando una etiqueta mejor... que la de "mítico" empieza a quedarle pequeño.

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2011)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Aunque apenas llevo un mes registrado me gustaría dar las gracias a todos en general por este año de hilo y a la orquesta ANHQV en particular (¿les suena?) por su "titánico" esfuerzo hasta el último minuto (y a ese pirata colgado del techo también).
> 
> Y el que abra el hilo de enero, probablemente un forero no ginebrero (¡alguno debe haber!), que vaya pensando una etiqueta mejor... que la de "mítico" empieza a quedarle pequeño.
> 
> Un saludo a tod@s.



Tema mítico->Tema etílico ::


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (31 Dic 2011)

del autor de rumores como "Gamesa se va al guano si la cosa internacional no mejora" y de "bankia y bbva serán un sólo ente" llega

"La parte mayorista del santander a tomar viento"


Pues eso, como siempre que lo pongo en otros hilos la gente se rie de mi

180tíos de los 400 de la parte de negocio de banc mayorista del santander los echan ahora

y Bankia dió ayer un prestamo de última hora de 780 millones a la generalidad de cataluña porque no tienen para nada de nada de nada (ayer a las 19:00 horas todavia no estaba firmado el prestamos pero se da como seguro)

En enero febreo marzo abril necesitan el mismo dinero a final de mes.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2011)

Aunque no entro mucho por aquí, os leo todos los días. La verdad es que la calidad del hilo ha subido una pasada, y da coraje intervenir para no tener nada que aportar... y de ginebras, informática, coches y relojes no entiendo mucho... 

Este año que se va, para mi ha sido muy bueno, a ver si 2012 es igual o mejor.

Os deseo un Feliz Año 2012, que va a ser duro, pero seguro que podremos con él. Besos a todos, pasadlo bien hoy. 

Claca, espero que tus padres se enrollen y hoy que es nochevieja te dejen estar despierto hasta las campanadas por lo menos...


----------



## VOTIN (31 Dic 2011)

Seria epico que el dia 2 mandaran a tomar por culo la bolsa aprovechando que la peña esta de fiesta resacosa,como ya todo funciona con robots......

OJO que puede haber negocio ese dia.....


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> del autor de rumores como "Gamesa se va al guano si la cosa internacional no mejora" y de "bankia y bbva serán un sólo ente" llega
> 
> "La parte mayorista del santander a tomar viento"
> 
> ...



La semana después del puente de diciembre, lo conté en este hilo. Un amigo en SAN, directivo de ese área, me lo dijo. Salida inmediata de 200 personas de un área total de unos 2000. Todo inmediato para empezar el año limpio. Y todo porque las perspectivas del 2012 son jodidas y en 2011 habían cumplido el ppto al 96%.

Esta gente no va a encontrar un trabajo similar ni de coña, viendo como anda el percal. Un drama porque todos son currelas que se han dejado la piel trabajando ahí (un montón de horas, habitual en esos pagos).

Suma y sigue, con un impacto económico menor de lo que suposo la condonación de la deuda al PSOE. El dinero no tiene amigos.

Al menos que conserven un montón de salud y alegría en la medida de lo posible. Un fuerte abrazo para todos estos damnificados.

P.D: Por cierto, ha aparecido en prensa el sueldo de Rodrigo Rato. No está mal, ha pasado de ser un servidor público con escaso sueldo "reconocido" y canalizador de los dineros públicos ..... a un tipo que se forra por ostengar un cargo en el que entre otros actúa como receptor a espuertas del dinero de los españoles. Menudo crack! pero más los ejpanolitos que lo permiten.


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Seria epico que el dia 2 mandaran a tomar por culo la bolsa aprovechando que la peña esta de fiesta resacosa,como ya todo funciona con robots......
> 
> OJO que puede haber negocio ese dia.....




Puedes ir cambiando la foto. En la misma aparecen aún pedazos de tierra a flote .... La realidad es que habrá que aprender a vivir sin respirar no vaya a ser que esto también esté gravado.::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2011)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Aunque apenas llevo un mes registrado me gustaría dar las gracias a todos en general por este año de hilo y a la orquesta ANHQV en particular (¿les suena?) por su "titánico" esfuerzo hasta el último minuto (y a ese pirata colgado del techo también).
> 
> Y el que abra el hilo de enero, probablemente un forero no ginebrero (¡alguno debe haber!), que vaya pensando una etiqueta mejor... que la de "mítico" empieza a quedarle pequeño.
> 
> Un saludo a tod@s.



Gracias, seguiremos ahí y aportando más información (el AT es infinito). Como idea, creo que necesitamos reclutar alguién que se le de bien elliot, sería cojonudo para el foro creo.
Un gráfico que puede dar dinero en un futuro Abengoa si permite cortos y se producen ciertos hitos que comento después:





Me explico, 17,95-97 es un doble techo bastante claro, tb hay que decir que romperlo por arriba puede activar una 2ª estructura. Qué ocurre? veréis que hay ciertas divergencias bajistas entre esos dobles techos y el estocástico y macd. Por debajo de 15,7 puede activar ese doble techo con un objetivo en cortos de 2 €. A ver, a ver como se comporta la acción.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Puedes ir cambiando la foto. En la misma aparecen aún pedazos de tierra a flote .... La realidad es que habrá que aprender a vivir sin respirar no vaya a ser que esto también esté gravado.::



Esos pedazos de tierra....son,son ...mis hoteles::
el aire sera gratis,pero todo lo demas......

Hoteles: la habitación más cara del mundo cuesta 27.000 euros






PD
Tenemos reservas hasta 2025


----------



## Livrac (31 Dic 2011)

Feliz año 2012 



<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DcVriZjbdmc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>





Salu2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2011)

Endesa, si rompe la zona de 16 €, puede irse tranquilamente a los 16,3 en pocas sesiones, poca cosa o no, eso depende de cada uno. Acompaña MACD y Estocástico. La vela del viernes fue relativamente buena.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dos valores, uno que el año pasado me sugirieron que le metiera cortos contologordo y no lo hice :cook:
> 
> *BANK OF *GUANO errrr *AMERICA*
> 
> ...



Qué impulso más perfecto el 2º de Bank of America, clavó el objetivo final. CLIFFS le ve un doble techo y un doble suelo a la vez muy claro, es decir una canal con sus 4 toques o más en este caso por lo que veo, a ver hacia donde se activa la ruptura del mismo (las 3ªs estructuras no son tan seguras como las 2ªs pero tb es otra posibilidad.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2011)

Bueno chicos, me voy a dormir un rato que la noche será larga y por lo que estoy viendo, bastante lluviosa :
Que lo paséis bien, sobre todo, los solteros o los infieles jeje y nada, mañana, mañana..pues eso, a ver a ver como estamos todos por aquí.
FELIZ AÑO!! :Baile::o

p.d: y en carnavales, todos disfrazados de ositos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Dic 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Hombre, tal y como lo estás diciendo ("incremento de retenciones"), es IMPOSIBLE que sea aplicable a 2011. Las retenciones son pagos a cuenta. Casi todos los pagos a cuenta de 2011 se han hecho ya por lo que subir las retenciones para 2011 no tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> Pero es que además han dejado claro que la deducción por vivienda tiene carácter retroactivo. Señal de que esto otro no lo tiene.
> 
> Sin leer el BOE, todo apunta a que suben la retenciones en 2012 para ajustarse a los nuevos tipos en vigor durante 2012 (es decir, la declaración que se hace en 2013).



Tienes razón, lo del incremento de retenciones está mal dicho, a lo que me refería es que según entendí yo, ya tributaríamos con esos tipos en la declaración de mayo'12, pero hasta que no salga en el boe no lo sabremos, porque no lo han explicado nada bien. Lo que dices tiene lógica, ojalá sea así.

Por cierto, la subida no es un tema nada baladí. Por poner dos ejemplos, al que gane 8000€ (entre bolsa, depósitos, etc...) le suben +200€, al que gane 50000€ (todo aquel que viva de la bolsa será una cifra normal) le suben +2400€

Saludos...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Dic 2011)

Cuanto chupapollismo...que Hedor...


----------



## VOTIN (31 Dic 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cuanto chupapollismo...que Hedor...



Por favor
Este es un club reservado,para entrar hay que venir con los calzoncillos limpios 
y sin palominos


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (31 Dic 2011)

Cambiando de tema os comento que se me ha metido entre ceja y ceja un BMW Z3 del 2000 que venden por 7000 euros.
Habeis tenido alguno? 
Opiniones, etc.
Todo depende de como este conservado etc. Un solo dueño, en garaje, 100000 kms. Pinta bien.
Esperemo que Arcelor me lo permita en breve 
Feliz año a todos.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Dic 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Cambiando de tema os comento que se me ha metido entre ceja y ceja un BMW Z3 del 2000 que venden por 7000 euros.
> Habeis tenido alguno?
> Opiniones, etc.
> Todo depende de como este conservado etc. Un solo dueño, en garaje, 100000 kms. Pinta bien.
> ...



Me unire a ti el año que viene cuando llegue a 12 
Mejor un coche nuevo que un cacharro viejo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2011)

Esta claro que en 2012 se acaba el mundo, imposible bombillo de peor navidad.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2011)

Féliz noche a todos y próspero 2012 (por decir algo)


----------



## << 49 >> (1 Ene 2012)

El BOE lo tienes aquí:

Boletín Oficial del Estado: Diario oficial del día 31/12/2011. Índice de acceso

y más concretamente las medidas presupuestarias urgentes son estas:

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/12/31/pdfs/BOE-A-2011-20638.pdf

En la página 53 del PDF dice así:

Disposición adicional trigésima quinta. Gravamen complementario a la cuota
íntegra estatal para la reducción del déficit público en los ejercicios 2012 y
2013.

1. En los períodos impositivos 2012 y 2013, la cuota íntegra estatal a que se
refiere el artículo 62 de esta Ley se incrementará en los siguientes importes:
a) El resultante de aplicar a la base liquidable general los tipos de la siguiente
escala:

[ tabla con el aumento de los tipos en la base liquidable general ]

b) El resultante de aplicar a la base liquidable del ahorro, en la parte que no
corresponda, en su caso, con el mínimo personal y familiar a que se refiere el
artículo 56 de esta Ley, los tipos de la siguiente escala:

[ tabla con el aumento de los tipos en la base liquidable del ahorro ]

En resumen, que los tipos incrementados del IRPF son para 2012 y 2013 (declaraciones presentadas en 2013 y 2014).


----------



## aksarben (1 Ene 2012)

(Continúa en http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...857-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a.html )


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)




----------

